# Peanut Blessed me with a



## LittleRibbie

Finally!! The picture is pretty clear but I did notice when I use the micro it acts alittle crazy. June 20th will be 330 days...so we have a little bit of a wait. I dont know much about her pregnancy history so I have no idea how long she tends to carry.Its been so darn hot she is in stall most of the day and I only let her out in the early AM and late afternoon in a smaller pasture that she shares with SilverBelle ( Martys horse)

Please guys, this is my first foal so I really ask that if you see anything no matter how trivial that you call me. Just dont call and complain about the barn fashions you will see me wearing






P.S. She is getting an udder but no milk yet. IMO it looks like she is smaller than she was a few days ago..her belly seems lower but her back end hasnt "dipped" much.

Well I tried to insert the link and I cant seem to get it to come up here...maybe someone else can help. We are listed under never Too Mini Farm.

Oh and if there is a blue tote in the stall dont worry...I leave it in there sometimes b/c lately she loves to scratch her belly on it.


----------



## bannerminis

Very exciting - must go have a nosey


----------



## a mini dream come true

Congrats!! I'll be watching when I get off work.


----------



## Eagle

How exciting











I found her http://www.marestare...as=nevertoomini

P.S what a lovely stall! that must be a 5star.



the picture is great too


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh Eagle, thank you so much for putting in the link, thank you, thank you!! 1st baby here and 1st time on Mare Stare its still hard to believe that you are watching in Italy.

I dont know if its a 5 star but the camera does make it look pretty. Thanks for the compliment!

P.S. I bought a pink h20 bucket and told hubby it was because I wanted Peanut to have a filly.....told him it was my good luck bucket

low and behold a couple days later I go out to feed in the AM and it had been replaced with the blue bucket...

My silly "we dont need any babies here husband" went to the store and bought the blue bucket...he said he should be able to have a good luck bucket too!!!

What a brat!!! Now we trade off buckets daily!


----------



## Eagle

So funny! Try plaiting a pink ribbon into her tail ( maybe hubby wont be able to change that) lol


----------



## Eagle

I have just checked and i can watch her from my iphone so i will be able to do the night shift for you.

If the cam goes down during the night do you want us to ring or text?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh how awesome....Ring please!! Heather from MS made an error and only put 1 # up and its the 2nd number to call. She is going to fix it tonight but the # to call would be 239 498 1014. Many more thank yous being sent to Italy!!


----------



## Eagle

Morning, I have her up and I see you there



You are up late! Can you ask Heather to put your time up too? Thanks

Renee


----------



## AnnaC

She looks very contented lying there having a snooze, bless her!

Anna


----------



## Eagle

She is just stood there quietly with the occasional tail swish!

Edit: I am guessing that it is about 5.00am cam time now and she has just gone down sternal for a rest

Edit: 25 minutes later and she is up and over to the far corner for a pee and a poo (don't you just love a clean mare) now she is stood under her fan, maybe she has some food in that corner?

Edit: well the sun is up so I am off to do some chores


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks, I have a message into Heather. I was in and out quietly till around 4 then hubby got up and watched a bit...I actually slept today till 9 ooopps.Its hard to tell on camera but she does have hay on that wall, she just kicks it all back towards her stall. Better go let her out for a little bit now b/c I can tell today is going to be a scorcher :arg! :arg!


----------



## Marty

I stared for you all last night because I was up with Sonny and didn't charge you a dime. You want me to stare again tonite I'll charge extra


----------



## Marty

OMG something must be wrong with my screen.





I could have sworn I saw the Manure Goddess in there on her hands and knees picking up a pile of crap with her hands.


----------



## Eagle

There seems to be some interference with the cam tonight and I doubt you are making popcorn in the micro at 2.00am

If you are then please share





Peanut is stood in her favourite corner near her friend.


----------



## Eagle

5.40am and she is stood quietly in her corner.

Diane I missed the Manure Goddess, do you think she would do my fields??


----------



## Eagle

How can you be so funny with such little sleep? aggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeah you are Wonder woman


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh my goodness, Hubby took over camera watching last night so I could get a alittle sleep.....and out of the woodwork comes all the crazy forum friends ( so I thought ) You guys are brutal






I am in stitches laughing





Manure Godess!! too funny. Yes, Marty my dear, I do pick up poop w/my hands!






And Im not ashamed of it...well maybe a little embarrased that you caught me! But did you notice I do put gloves on! and I have bottles of disinfectant all over the place....just not sure I use it every time I do my poop pickins!!

Thanks so much for the nice compliments about my little barn,Diane. It is new and these are the 1st 2 horses to even stay in it. They both have about a 6 mo. lease then if I do breed someone else for next year they will get to live in the new "nursery." And these 2 will go out in the older barn.Its funny you mentioned no manure stains on the wall....1st night Peanut stayed in the stall she must have been alittle nervous because the next A.M. I came in and she christened the wall about 3 times. :arg! I was out there scrubbing the wood work getting it clean again!! Its funny b/c as much as I love this barn ( its also real nice b/c its only about 80 ft. from the house and I can run out and check on mares and babies any time ) my older barn is really my favorite. There are more stalls but I share it w/my husbands tools, motorcycles, lawn mowers and various other machinery that he "thinks" he can get started again in the next century!! That barn was made with love, as he did it all in his spare time and except for the doors and dividers it was all made w/scrap wood and parts. Of course this was before the potato chip thing started happening so thru the years we have continued to add a stall here and there....pretty much taking over all hubbys designated area



Although Im pretty particular in keeping stalls clean and tidy, the older barn just never seemed clean no matter what I did.Maybe it was some of the old mismatched wood but it just never has the bright clean look that I see in lots of other peoples barns. Any way my new barn is relatively small,2 stalls 12x15 ea., same size feed and tack room with a 20 ft. cement pad w/covered over hang in the front.I was and still am really nervous about ths foaling and decided that if I was going to breed, only if its just once, that I do want them to be close to the house so I can really keep an eye on them. We had a company called Woody's here in Fl. build it for us. Then I spent a week staining it to match our house. So this barn was built w/$ but my older barn was built with a lotta love!! Not completed yet is a covered wash area next to the tack room which will be my favorite part. The "art deco" thing on the wall is actually a clock ( my foaling book says I need a watch/timer in my foaling kit...I dont wear watches )and the opening was supposed to be ( will eventually ) a first aid box that will have wide shelves for towels and other handy emergency items. It will have a door on the stall side and be open shelves in the tack room side...easy to get to. Both stalls open up to a small pasture that is only about 80 x 120. Not real big but I think it will be fine until babie and mom can join the others. If I decide not to breed this barn will be great if I ever decide to become a foster or if I have a horse that I need to give alittle extra tlc or first aid.

Eagle, whats the time difference in Italy? Thanks so much for helping to keep watch. I think the static you were seeing on the camera might have been the misting system...or perhaps the rain storm did something funky. Poor Heather had to fix camera stream last PM as we lost power again early evening. It might be alittle harder to see from now on b/c Im not going to leave the barn light on any more ( I thought leaving them on early enough might condition them to get used to it for the actual foaling )but I think it doesnt let them get in a deep sleep mode ever. Im going to try to just leave the out side light on and see how that works. Sorry about the camera switching every 15 sec. but it was the only way to be able to see the whole stall.

O.k. Heidi stop rambling....there has got to be more poops to go attend to by now....The Poop Godess has spoken enough





Again guys, thanks for making me laugh, you have no idea how much I need a good laugh this week!!Thanks so much for watching






you guys!!

Heidi


----------



## AnnaC

Just checked on your girl and she looks pretty contented in her beautiful new stable, I'm sure she has changed shape in the last few days - hopefully not too long before she foals!

Earlier I saw a GSD with you on the cam, is that Quahog (sorry if I've spelt it wrong, trying to remember it from your other post)? He looks as though he is recovering well - how is Ribbie doing, I have been saying prayers for him, bless him.

Glad to see that someone else cleans up piles of poo with their hands, whilst on their hands and knees LOL!! When we have new foals I find this a great way to keep the stables poo free as it puts me down at foal level and they cant resist investigating, so I can sneak the odd kiss or two.






Keeping my fingers crossed for a smooth foaling and a healthy baby.





Anna


----------



## LittleRibbie

Anna, your so sweet, Thanks for asking about the dogs. That probablly was Quahog. He had his 1st Chemo treatment on Monday...was a little sick the next day but seems to be doing good....this cancer to me is like we are raging a major war against a mean terrible enemy...We plan on winning this war!! As long as Quahog wants to fight it I'll be right beside him!!

Ribbie is doing much better.....no idea what prompted the partial paralasis ( sp? ) but at least it prompted us to bring him to the vet. Ribbie is now walking again but sometimes its like he just stops and is attempting to figure out how to pick up his feet...very weird. Can get down the steps ok just a little slower. I feel terrible b/c he still wants to play ball but he gets so tired and wobbly and I think it makes him alittle angry that he cant do the things like he used to. Vets did say exercise is good...swimming especially...it looks like we need to make more pond time for him...certainlly not a bad thing...I love the pond. Its just hard at this time when so much of my time is spent checking on and watching Peanut. We did put a little mattress in the barn for Ribs to lay on b/c I think the cement floor is a little hard on him...problem is is that Quahog thinks its for him and Ribbie doesnt sharenow I need another dang bed on the floor...this one for me!!......I knew we should have built a bigger barn. :arg!



:arg!



You may feel the same way...These animals will be the death of me yet



:arg!



:arg!

Never thought about the foals sneeking over to see what Im doing on hands and knees.....love the sneek in with a kiss on the nose thing!!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the great update, your new barn is amazing and the girls seem to like it too. Don't worry about the lights, as long as we can make out what they are up to it doesn't have to be like the cinema.

I think you and your cleaning skills need to come and visit me here in Italy, try as I do my barn always looks very "used" and my girls love to lean on the walls when they poop.

We are 6 hours ahead of you so it makes for easy night shifts but Peanut needs to hurry as I will have the boys home from school soon for the summer hols




and what with a computer stealing teenager and a wild 3 year old I won't get much quiet time. Lets hope she goes on her due date.


----------



## LittleRibbie

oopps..I see a poop out there....I'll go tell her now that she need to hurry this thing along. My Italy friend doesnt have all day


----------



## Eagle

LittleRibbie said:


> oopps..I see a poop out there....I'll go tell her now that she need to hurry this thing along. My Italy friend doesnt have all day


----------



## REO

Well, my poop pickin' friend!

Here is something that will soon be on that new barn!


----------



## Eagle

I see Peanut has a plait in her mane, I hope it is pink!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh MY GOSH THERE IT IS....Why does Santas Helper always make me cry....This has got to be the most precious gift I have ever recieved.






I cant wait for it to arrive. Robin did NOT want me to post it...but I made her!! cause I knew I wouldnt be able to get a photo and figure out how to post it!!I want every one to see what a great artist we have on board. Guess there is no question where I will hang it!! I explained alittle more about it on the Back Porch.

Robin....that sore cheek of yours.....well thats all the kisses Im blowing at ya...

Love, Love Love


----------



## LittleRibbie

Yes, pink hair thingys! It so hot and miserable I was just trying to get some hair off her neck....I dont know why she just wont stand under the other fan.

I hope the Manure Godess can keep up her clean ways in the barn because I'll tell ya, the dirty dish godess, the laundry godess,vacuum, and window godess havent been seen in weeks!!

Hey Diane, are you getting rain today!! Its starting to look pretty dark and scarey looking out there now, If the camera goes it may be the power going off again. Dont ya just love S.Florida summers!!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken

Good luck Heidi!!!! Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## Eagle

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> *YOU DEFINITELY NEED MORE "POTATO CHIPS" as you have W-A-Y too much time on your hands!!!! *






Maybe she needs some more nuts.

OMG Heidi, the mare on cam is just adorable! Can we have some photos of Peanut and the stallion?

Sorry but us Aunties are quite demanding.


----------



## Eagle

Omg noooooooo, I already have 2 boys and a husband (italian husband so that is like having at least another 2 kids.) as for me being nuts well yes totally. Lmao


----------



## LittleRibbie

"left behind 3 boys so I'd remember him"

now thats funny!!

I do know though Kay that you are only joking....I know your boys have done well.....they must have had a good roll model in you!!

Will attempt to get photo of Nick( sire ) posted...if not I think Marty will have to post some....I think she has lots!I'll have to ask her!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh gosh, you have no idea how pleased I am that there are other nuts in this world - although I consider that most of the time I belong to the 'totally bonkus' family!





Robin, that picture is just brilliant, perfect for the a barn!

I'm off to bed folks, it's nearly midnight here and these very old bones of mine need their bed! Will be back again around 4am your time to keep watching!

Good luck, and fingers crossed for a smooth foaling for Peanut, if she decides to let us see her new baby.





Anna


----------



## LittleRibbie

Nighty Night and Sweet Dreams Anna


----------



## REO

Thank you Anna! It should reach Heidi soon!

Did anyone notice that I made the diaper pin PINK?


----------



## Marty

OMG everyone Heidi is so full of poop about the old barn! The so called old barn is like the Hilton! Its got all kinds of fans and its enormous and I think she dumped like 9 bales of shavings in there! Its like the Presidential Suite complete with room service, big screen tv, open bar, free lap dances, and this very strange Manure Godess in rubber gloves.

Here is Nick the sire. He's the love of my life and makes really pretty babies! He is having the time of his life in Florida living like the King he is. I have always said if you have to have your own stallion he needs to behave like Nick or they aren't worth having. I miss you sweet Nick.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Shes meaner than an ole wet hen today...very cranky. Normally she has certain spots where she loves the scratchings and rubs...oh no ...not today. Not eatting her hay tonight but did eat her feed.No drop or rise in her temp...99.2 and poops are about normal.

Hey do you give Ivermectin to your mares after foaling or the Gold...does it make much difference. I just noticed I dont have any of the Gold but do have plenty of the generic Ivermectin


----------



## LittleRibbie

Marty your a nut!! We havent had any lap dancers since New Years Eve!!Thanks for posting Nicks picture...he says "hi" too by the way. Just made hubby sit and watch a red bag delivery...he's the best!

Most lights off in the barn tonight...so no one can see the poop


----------



## Marty

_Shes meaner than an ole wet hen today...very cranky. Normally she has certain spots where she loves the scratchings and rubs...oh no ...not today._

Yes I usually enjoy your rubs but not today I'm very cranky as you have noticed


----------



## Marty

Why are you worried about worming your horse right after she foals? Don't you mean banamine???


----------



## LittleRibbie

No, I Have Banamine


----------



## LittleRibbie

It sort of looks like maybe I wont need to buy hubby a fathers day gift after all...Im really thinking tonight is the night


----------



## Marty

Peanuts never going to foal


----------



## LittleRibbie

Yes, I plead guilty to all charges!! She layed flat out and stretched out her legs ..I got a little nervous...she peed and then looked like she was attempting to poop layed back down.

I tried to be a church mouse but I guess I was more ..bull in china shop. Waiting for her to get up so I can go in take off fly mask.

I promise I will not bug her any more tonight.


----------



## REO

All I see is a grey square with a *!* in the center. No picture!



I saw it just the other day!

Waaaaa!!!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thats odd it shows its streaming and Im watching....I did notice earlier I had a gray screen and it did take about 10 sec. to come on....bum me out...I want you right here watching w/us!!


----------



## Eagle

Morning all



, How are my nuttier than a fruit cake friends?????? Oh yeah they are all asleep!

Diane hands of the Hilton cos I am moving in with the Italian brats on toe, you will have to stay in The new barn (like that will be hard work) but Heidi we need to know if the Hilton is the same colour as the house too?

I really think that Peanut has changed shape so fingers crossed the filly is in place. It is no problem to watch her in the dark, now we will see if she rests more!

Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## Marty

I'm going to bed already!!!

Ring the phone ONCE if anything happens so it doesn't wake up the Hus


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well Good Morning right back at ya...

While Im at it let your husband be the first guy I wish Happy Fathers Day to Too



!! You can bring your little behind here any day!! Your Italian...and I love



Spaghetti, Lasagna and Garlic Bread!!



I bet yours is yummy!!

Oh no my dear,dont be silly, I wanted the " Hilton " to match my Tennis Courts and my Polo Hat!!








If you only knew....my drier only dries for 8 min....I have to reset about 5 times to dry anything, T.V. is about 14 yrs old and about 2 ft. thick, no Ipod, No Strawberry or is it a Blackberry, not even I toaster oven, no video camera, no vcr, dvd or abc....I did stay in a Motel 6 once too!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Nighty Night Marty....did you say ring twice?

just checking


----------



## REO

Nope



Had it up for an hour. Tried refreshing etc. No good. *whine*

I'm off to bed too but hubby will come get me if you need me (he has the phone)

She's not allowed to foal until the sign gets there!


----------



## Eagle

Hubby has gone fishing with my eldest but I will tell him as so as he gets in thanks. Don't tell me you have super powers too like Diane who is Wonder woman in disguise and never goes to sleep. You really need to rest as Peanut could make us all wait for at least another week, 10 days





Can you tell us what her milk bar is doing and what her hooha looks like? Do you do milk strip tests? I used them for the first time this year and it was fantastic. o.k I will shut up as you need some rest.


----------



## LittleRibbie

No super powers here...Diane has those. I will wake Hubby up shortly...he's on second shift. Cant get any milk yet, I think its me... b/c bag feels pretty hard and seems to be getting full ( but this is from someone that is new at this....me not Peanut)Hooha really stretched alot in the last week and pretty red inside. Peanut was very cranky today...except when I cleaned under her tail and udder..I think she likes the warm h2o but wanted nothing to do w/brushing. Poops are normal. Test Strips? You know I thought of getting them and just never did.

Good Night Robin...take care of that foot will ya!!

Hey, did you look at the "daddy"... Marty posted a picture of him....he really is as sweet as she says he is...he's a joy to be around.


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all! Sorry got a bit delayed in logging on - all the cats and dogs decided they needed to go out to wee and then come back in for brekki, but they all did it separately, so I was back and forth, back and forth to the door - should have chucked them all out at the same time, but the little darlings all wake at a different rate and who am I to disturb them before they are ready?

Checked on the lovely Peanut - but no baby yet.





Love the look of her sire - yummmmm





To answer an earlier question, yes we worm our mares within 12 hours of foaling using ivermectin, but we dont use the Gold (as in Zimectin Gold) as we read somewhere not to use as it has been found to cause 'burns' to the mouth/throat/other places (in some cases). Dont know how true this is, but not willing to take the risk!

Renee, will your morning be a little more peaceful with two of your menfolk off fishing - how long will they be gone and do they bring the fish back to eat or do they put them back into the river/sea? (do you have laws in Italy that cover this?)

Off to check the rest of the LB forum to see what's been happening while I've been sleepy-byes.

HAPPY DADDY DAY to all those Dads out there!

Anna


----------



## Eagle

Just found Daddy (I missed a page when I read back all your evenings banter)and he is just adorable, you can see in his eyes that he is a sweety too. How tall is he?

Thanks for all that info Heidi, fingers crossed she will go soon.

Anna it is almost bliss when the boys go fishing, they usually fish trout from a river and yes I get to clean and cook them, it would be perfect if they took Alberto too but he is too young. Bless him, he has been asking me for an hour now to go and see "his" Eagle so I am going to give in now.

See you in 30 minutes.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good Morning Anna






Thank you I guess Ill be safe w/just having Ivermectin. Sounds like feeding time at my house!


----------



## Eagle

I too give Ivermectin after birth and have had no worries with that. I am not sure if you can give it to stallions though I need to ask the experts here.

It is 4.50am and she is quietly munching


----------



## Eagle

Diane a cow vet (yes that is right a COW vet) told me that if I wanted to put my male goat out of action with castration I could give him some Ivermectin as it will kill/sedate not sure which is sperm for about a year. I asked him about horses and he said that he wasn't sure but maybe.

I don't know if it is true or not but I haven't used it on my boys since. Hopefully our on line, always helpful Dr Taylor will put us straight.


----------



## LittleRibbie

I have never heard about the Ivermectin and stallion thing either. But wouldnt that be neat Diane, bringing your older guy right out of retirement...with a newly loaded gun...watch out girls, here I come!! You gotta keep us posted on that story next year.

Hows everyones day? not much going on around here...too dang hot. Thought about clipping a couple but I think I'll wait till its cooler. Everyone just being lazy and standing under fans...I'll let them out tonight.peanut is about the same....everything is on her terms...try to touch her and she is starting this little ears back and a "let me give you a quick nip" thing going on.Never before acting this way.Its so hot and shes so fat that Im sure shes just uncomfortable and wants to be left alone.So tonight, unless I see contractions I will try real hard not to bother her! Lets see how I do!Enjoy the rest of your day!Think I'll go visit Annie and Tease now.


----------



## Eagle

I don't know if it is true about ivermectin but i haven't risked it.

I have had a rough day so I am off to bed. Nite all


----------



## AnnaC

Ivermectin is in all the long term wormers and is perfectly safe for all horses/minis including pregnant and lactating mares, stallions and foals from approx 2 months. It is quite safe to worm your mare soon after foaling, indeed it is often thought that for some reason this 'prevents' foal scours when the mare experiences her first season after foaling.

I think Ivermectin Gold is fairly new and to be honest I know nothing about it. It is Zimectin Gold that caused the uproar last year with reports of horses having 'burns' to their mouths/throats etc. Luckily I have never needed to use it, usually relying on other types of ivermectin, so do not feel that I can pass comment on whether the rumours are true or not.

Hope this helps a bit with some of your questions?

Anna


----------



## Marty

Well here we are again folks another nightless night of goobers in fun filled Florida at Greene Acres the place to be on our hit parade.






I quit watching Peanut because I found it so much more entertaining awaiting for the grand entrance of our one and only Manure Goddess to appear on her hands and knees picking up poop piles with her latex magic fairy gloves.












And only goodness knows what kind of outfit our hostess with the mostess will be wearing tonite. A MOO MOO perhaps with fairy wings? Or even maybe a grassy skirt with a milky leaking coconut top? A crown of sea oats adorned by gator guts? Hey! Are we all going to the hukilau or not!Opsie, that's Hawaii sorry 'bout that Don HOHOHO!















Let's go! Let's go! On with the foaling show!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Gosh Dang it...I just deleted my post.

"a milky leaking coconut top"








I just went out 1 time..I was breaking out in hives just looking at the 2 poop piles. Im also flippin happy that this time you noticed that I wore my special latex gloves. I promised the girls that I would not be bothering them again tonight....ooooppps I think she's poopin again! Dang it!

Note to myself....shop for a flatscreen for Diane....and go shopping at Good Will to find a Manure Godess outfit that will look flatering under lights!! Wait till you see my delivery dress....just hope I have time to put it on!

Well ladies, Skiff is taking over at the helm now as I have to bring Quahog for round 2 of his Chemo in the AM...wish us luck! Peanuts poops have not changed, it doesnt seem like much will go on tonight. Feel free to talk about me now











Dont Let The Bed Bugs Bite and for Marty Dont Let The Frogs Bite

P.S. Marty, Hows that Jaws Movie.....they change the ending on that yet!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good Morning All! Just dropped Quagog off at vets....boy he was NOT thrilled with having to stay!

After I shut the overhead lights off I promise...I Did Not Disturb....I never even returned to the scene of the crimes!!

I wish I could post photos for you to see. Peanut is still wide but not near as wide as before ( say 1 week ago )Up near her tail bone if you are looking down on her you can really notice much more of a v but certainlly not as much as I have seen on other pregnant mares...I feel and see no movement inside..... just figure baby is taking up more space and cant move around?

I am glad someone else thought she seemed wide....but now its making me a little nervous...Wish you could see her in person....Ill send the jet!


----------



## Eagle

Heidi can you send your jet over here to Italy as I want to load up my Doctor . I am a thinkin you lot need him more!





I can't wait to see the "delivery outfit" make sure hubby is taking pics of you and not Peanut during the birth, nothing to hot though as we may need him to concentrate





Now Manure Goddess, you had me in stitches this morning when I woke up (1.20cam time) little miss Peanut took a poop and after a while went back and had a sniff as if to stay

GOD LORD THE SERVICE IN THIS JOINT IS CRAP, I DID THAT 10 MINUTES AGO AND IT IS *STILL *HERE.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Diane, your a hoot!

honey, what did you go and do to yourself! Have you been bending down doing horses feet? Did you fall? What ever happened Im sorry and hope you heal quickly...ice?...sounds bad. Go put your feet up, not sure whats on T.V. these days that might be good to watch.

I was hoping to pick up alittle some entertainment items today on my way back from vet...but it was too hot for Quahog to even be in the car w/air. He just wanted to get home. Im thinking I may make some peanut butter cookies.........Im sure your all saying...geeze that Manure Godess is a bag of bones...she should really be eatting more.

Thamk you for watching as much as you do..its appreciated. I was good last night and hope to just let Peanut relax again tonight. We'll see.

Go get comfortable somewhere and we can keep eyes on Peanut, Annie, Tease and the Happy Appy girls!!

Diane, your a hoot!

honey, what did you go and do to yourself! Have you been bending down doing horses feet? Did you fall? What ever happened Im sorry and hope you heal quickly...ice?...sounds bad. Go put your feet up, not sure whats on T.V. these days that might be good to watch.

I was hoping to pick up alittle some entertainment items today on my way back from vet...but it was too hot for Quahog to even be in the car w/air. He just wanted to get home. Im thinking I may make some peanut butter cookies.........Im sure your all saying...geeze that Manure Godess is a bag of bones...she should really be eatting more.

Thamk you for watching as much as you do..its appreciated. I was good last night and hope to just let Peanut relax again tonight. We'll see.

Go get comfortable somewhere and we can keep eyes on Peanut, Annie, Tease and the Happy Appy girls!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

uuuummmm...guess I like to repeat myself alittle....sorry


----------



## REO

You got the sign already??? You didn't tell me! I hope you like it in person!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hey Robin, Yes,hubby picked it up from the PO...wrapped very secure by the way. He brought Chinese food for dinner but I made him put up the sign first.I hope you can see it. Its soooo much better ( if that possible )in real life.






You did an awesome job! Thanks so much. Hadnt called you b/c I waseatting earlier, sorry.

Spent alot of time checking Peanut from every angle today. She has dropped and her privates are real deep red, bag I wouldnt call full. Im alittle worried b/c she seemed alot more " in the baby mode" a couple days ago...now she just stands around looking sad.No more biting of her sides. No change in temp. And her poop actually feels harder as opposed to being softer as I would think. Just doing alot of praying on my end!!


----------



## cassie

hope everything continues to progress for Peanut!! praying for a healthy beautiful new foal to be born very SOON!!!





are you able to put some pics up of her??


----------



## LittleRibbie

I wish I could...no IM a photo flunky. You can only see her on MS, sorry! Im jealous of you, Ive been watching the changes in your little mare...your so good at photos and documenting things.I hope you have a new foal in your barn soon too.






and



heading to you too!


----------



## Marty

I guess you would know what the consistancy of her poop feels like......what do you do......pick it up and play with it and squash it up before you put it in the bucket?








A true Manure Goddess in every sense of the word. Actually that is MY nick name but I am very happy to have passed it on to you beings how I personally know some your horse's poop so well anyhow.





Oh and people want to know what is a QUAHOG? Heck if I know.....its pronounced "Co-hog". Our manure goddess has some serious names for her animals


----------



## cassie

lol thats ok, I have been watching her anyway in your mega gorgeous stable, mine is still in the making and I thought mine was awesome but its nothing compared to yours lol so you can be jealous of my pics lol (tho they aren't really that good lol) and I will be jealous of your beautiful stable lol.

Thankyou



hoping that she foals before the 1st July





heres hoping all of our mares decide to get there acts together soon



including Dreamer and Sugar!!




good luck to you too!! do you know how many days she is? and I know how you feel about the whole milk situation Suzie is exactly the same


----------



## cassie

hope you get better really SOON!! take it easy and look after yourself



hoep your relaxing right now...





can't spell hope lol sorry


----------



## cassie

well you can still take care of yourself





hope your feeling better soon anyway


----------



## Eagle

Darling Diane, I am so sorry that you are in pain, you need to be careful and take it a bit easier on yourself.

I am very sorry but I won't be able to watch Peanut tonight as I am off to take Eagle to my sons school. Wish me luck! I am rather nervous.


----------



## Eagle

Looks like there is a hubby on the loose bc there is something big and very BLUE in Peanuts flat


----------



## LittleRibbie

.......just trying to be fair and impartial!! Hey, how did your trip go at the school yesterday. Bet the kids loved it and I'm sure your son was the class hero for the day!! Please tell us what you did......and did your hubby and son catch anything good and yummy on their Fathers Day trip?


----------



## cassie

What are miss Peanuts stats today?? how is she going?


----------



## cassie

hey whats with all the foals born this morning?? that should be us announcing our little foals



lol it's not fair is it... lol our little girls are still cooking our babies a little longer...


----------



## LittleRibbie

uummm...I dont know... maybe something about "the best for last"

Thats o.k. as long as everyones babies keep popping out healthy and happy...I can wait a little longer....................a did say "little longer"


----------



## cassie

LOL definitly leaving the best for last hehe, so glad that they are all so beautiful n healthy hehe,

do you know how many days Peanut is?

Diane your foal is BEAUTIFUL!!!! so glad that everything went well, Dreamer, Sugar, Peanut and Suzie should all take a lesson from your mare lol

how exciting a new grand Daughter!! hope your going to put photos when she is born on here too


----------



## cassie

Peanut, is a bit restless tonight... tail swishing going on, do you have something on the end of her tail?

she doesn't seem as content as last night... fingers crossed


----------



## cassie

LOL no of course not, on this website hehe./ she has changed corners tonight lol


----------



## cassie

Miss Peanut is a having a little lie down, do we know how many days Peanut is?


----------



## cassie

a little roll just then from Peanut


----------



## cassie

lol yep, she really is a statue LOL, I certainly hope that "statue" has a foal real soon


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good Morning my trusty MareStarers....boy, was I ever down for the count! My husband...I'll give him a name now I guess, Skiff said he would keep 1st watch. I really didnt even think I would be able to sleep...NOT!! I was out cold. He just said he wanted me to sleep alittle longer. If my dog wasnt scratching at the bed for me to pick him up ( he can no longer jump on the bed on his own ) I would still be out like a light. But with coffee in hand Im ready to take the helm. Gotta go check the others...seems like we have lots of over due girls. I will have to go look on the LB chart again and see the recheck Peanuts days. She was hand bred 2 times July 16 and 17th then was left out in the pasture w/Nick I only saw them breed for sure 1 more day as the 4th day when I happened to look out Nicky was shooting but he didnt appear to be even in the bulls eye. Someone on the forum was nice enough to give me the #for a women in Puna Gorda that has the ph foaling strips and would be able to have them to me in 2 days but I cant reach her so I may be able to sneek to the pool store today to pick them up. If so I'll have to come here and ask you guys how to read them!

Diane, do you know, has Carl Mitz already been to Fla and do I have to make appt prior, I would assume so but was wondering if you know the date or who I would need to call..

Well gotta go to cyber space and say good morning to the other girls but I'll be back.

Ooopps, Peanut is laying down, better stay close by for a bit but I dont expect anything.....its killing me seeing those piles of poop in there for the world to see. Luckily her stall is bug enough that she doesnt grag them all over the map.


----------



## cassie

LOL glad you had such a good night sleep!!! i noticed that Peanut just lay down again lol

so she must be about 330, 331 days?

COME ON PEANUT!!



:yes


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi there, just checked your camera and its not comming up for me...is everyhting o.k.?


----------



## LittleRibbie

The older I get the further away the darn floor is getting...did you see me struggling to get back up. This old mare. How you doing tonight Diane? Better I hope.

Kim at Giddy Up...ummm...I think her brother or possibly son used to be my farrier. Thanks for her email...if Skiff can watch the camera tomorrow maybe I can take a run to her place. Thanks.

Hey, so your going to be a Grandma...how exciting..do you know if its a filly or colt. I better send the jet to pick up your babies and mommies....I'll be glad to babysit while your gone!


----------



## cassie

lol what are you hoping for Grandma Diane? a filly grandchild or colt grandchild? my camera is up and running now Heidi



Suzie is in bed lol


----------



## Eagle

hi all, My day at the school went very well and little Eagle was an angel (maybe the Dormosedan I gave him helped heeee)

The kids were all over him, looking at his teeth touching his tail and hugging him. It was lovely to see. Even though we live in the country and it is a small farming community some of these kids hadn't ever touched a horse. Can you believe it





I gave them a small description of the miniature horse and then we talked about horse colours and what you can do with a mini. It wasn't really much but the kids are from 3 -6 so you can't expect much. I will post some photos soon.

Peanut is now quietly munching and doesn't look very foaly.



Heidi you really need to get some photos up for us poor Aunties, what colour is she? she looks grey but she could by cream cos it is hard to say on the cam. If you want you can email me the photos and i will post them for you.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks Renee , will try to take photos in the am. I appreciate you offering to post them...she's gray by the way. Sounds like you had a fun time at the school, way to go Eagle!!


----------



## cassie

good work Eagle!!! what a champion





would love some Pics Heidi



you could send your jet over to me and I could take them and post them for you hehe





she looks an absoloutly gorgeous little girl would love to see some piccies of her. p.s I finally have Suzie's camera up AGAIN!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

past 15 min/sternal then up sternal biting.??? I dont want to go out and feed b/c I dont want to interrupt her....poor Silver Belle will have to wait a bit I think


----------



## AnnaC

Like our other 'watched' girls, Peanut seems to be relaxing quietly -- another night passing with no 'activities'. LOL!!





Anna


----------



## cassie

hope to see some pics of her when you get a chance Heidi



Peanut looking peaceful this morning, no swishy tail... I think it might be time for some brekky for both girls


----------



## LittleRibbie

Diane they are cute as buttons....love little Joshua...he's a little rock star. Love the name Rachel Madison too.

On another note...test strips are on their way. Thanks so much to you and Barbi!!


----------



## cassie

Diane! they are gorgeous!! I Joshua would be the best fun I reckon, the two boys look so alike!! and the new Grand daughter will be lovely I'm sure for she will have a gorgeous name! back to bed now, night


----------



## Eagle

What beautiful grandchildren you have, no wander you are a proud granny





Peanut is quietly grazing at 12.24pm good news about the milk strips coming, then we will know when she will have a cashew


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee, couldnt find my camera but my husband said its at his office and will bring it home tonight.Thanks again for offering to help


----------



## Eagle

Manure Goddess alert!!!!! Now lets see if she does a good job Diane I mean this is a 5 star, will she leave a chocolate on your pillow (maybe a nut)


----------



## Eagle

hhmmmmmmmmm looks like we may be having puppies!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee Darling isnt it time for you to go to bed?





I was doing alittle sweeping and its difficult when your dog has the whole yard (15+ acres ) to sleep and yet prefers to sleep right where you want to sweep. :arg!

Worked out well, the overcast let me put Ms. Grouchy outside for a bit and Quahog got the stall.

The manure Godess would like to report 3 mushy poops today!!


----------



## Eagle

You want me in bed at 21.00, darn it you are worse than my mum



can I brush my teeth first?

WHERE IS THE PINK BUCKET?


----------



## cassie

LOL you girls are the best! GO THE PINK BUCKET!!! will be watching tonight for you



go the mushy poops!!!!



:yeah YAY!!


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness, I'm away busy for half a day and it's all happening back on the ranch!

Those Grandchildren are just gorgeous - quite a few of them too!! Bet you cant wait for the next little filly to arrive Diane.

Who got the chocolate and who got the cashew?? And what's all this about Puppies?? Makes me feel that I should be 'tuned in' to you lot 24/7 just to keep up with the news LOL!!

But am off to watch Peanut for a while - and then I'm afraid it's bed for me as it's nearly midnight here. Was going to say "hoping for a peaceful night", but perhaps I'll change it to "hoping for an active night". Will be checking back in at around 3.30 - 4.0 am your time......will tonight be the night??

Anna


----------



## cassie

LOL Diane your hilarious!!!

how is she looking tonight Heidi? milk? hoohaa? tummy?

We definetly need that PINK BUCKET BACK!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh my goodness....those prayers I asked about last night, you know the one about just needing alittle rain around here. Well someone thought that I said I would like to drown...because for the last 2 hrs. I have been sitting in a dark...albeit clean...barn w/no power,soaked to the bone because the other horses who evidently were the ones that asked for extra rain decided that they wanted to play mud ponies.I would have left them out there to drown if it wasnt for the dang lightning, it was not fun.....didnt faze them in the least. Lost power again and just got the cam back on line....looks like I need to adjust it b/c now its really hard to see. I can see mine perfectly but the broadcast one is all messed up.FYI, the rain prayer...well that was my second prayer and if he heard that one loud and clear Im sure he heard the first one just fine....any guesses.....hope he heard me say "TONIGHT".....drats gotta go change the h2o buckets too in case "he" notices it!!

Oh, and that new T.V.I just bought for Diane...wonder if she would believe me when I tell her it just got washed away in the 2 hr flood I just suffered thru...darn and it was a 52" flatscreen,techno, surround sound typey thing too. Gotta go check cam

Later


----------



## cassie

LOL you poor thing!! don't get struck by lightning!! was wondering why the picturre didn't look great in your 5 star stable. maybe the storm will scare Peanut's foal out, I know with our cattle if there is a storm we will alway get at least one calf ( if we have cows close to calving) and you have a mare close to foaling!! VERY CLOSE! hehe

yep you better get the blue bucket out hehe go the PINK BUCKET!!





Poor Diane, LOL


----------



## cassie

YAY!! good work hubby as well go the PINK BUCKET has the storm died down a bit yet Heidi?


----------



## cassie

maybe Heidi lost power in the storm, cos I have lost the cam as well, hope everything is ok


----------



## LittleRibbie

o.k. Houston...we should be cleared for take off!!


----------



## cassie

YAY!! I can see Miss Peanut!! good work Heidi!!


----------



## anyssapark

Another beautiful mare to watch!





Ill keep an eye on her through my day time


----------



## REO

When the cam was first up it was in color. Now it's in black & white. Is it just me that can't see what color the bucket is?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Yes Pink Bucket...but I dont know what will happen after 3 as its Skiffs turn to Stare.Heather had to change a few things on the screen to fix pixels after the rain/power outage..the color doesnt seem as bright but the poor girl worked awhile on it...shes so darn patient...as long as I can see Peanut Im o.k. w/it. But it does switch over to B/W at night when there is less light.Diane did the storm blow up your way.

Something I keep forgetting to ask you all. Fleet Enemas for baby...do you dump out whats in the bottle and use warm water, use as is or Ive heard some people use the mineral oil enemas.Do you give 1/2 bottle. Thanks

yes, just threw in more hay, she actually has lots in there she just wants us to feel sorry for her!!I wasnt the one that threw it all around her stall


----------



## cassie

so glad you were able to get the camera back up again still an excellent pic considering its night time!!! Good work Heather and heidi


----------



## Eagle

Peanut has just had a very late night visitor with a squirty thing, was it the "Bug Beater"

Madam is still eating!


----------



## cassie

lol yes she had a very lat night visitor hehe. didn't see the spray, but wouldn't be surprised


----------



## AnnaC

Ah Ha! When I checked about 20 minutes ago, Peanut looked a bit 'irritated', but just a moment ago she seems relaxed and happy - did the Bug Buster go round again?

Mind you her ears keep 'focusing' backwards - is she thinking about doing something!






Anna


----------



## Eagle

She just got up and went straight over to the bathroom, after a bit of a leg chew. Is it just me or does shee look to have dropped a bit?


----------



## REO

I use the CHILD size Fleet enema. Those lil puckers are hard to get a large nozzle into! I do dump out what is in it, I take out the rubber disc inside the lid. I use only warm water.

If they need another later, I give them another. Some babies need several days of help. (especially colts!)

They colic so easily!

You ever get soap up your butt? It stings! So I don't do that to my horses.

Since the first day you had the cam (and it was down for me) it has been bk & white ever since.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Gosh, Im not sure what is going on b/c both my screens ( input screen and output screen ) for MS are great...you can see PINK bucket and a few other colored items perfectly ( we did have to turn down brightness last night)I also just logged on the way you guys would..thru MS and I see no problems there either...can see everything fine. Maybe I will fiddle a little w/it later.


----------



## happy appy

I think the problem with the cam is the refresh rate of the monitors watching. It shows great on mine. Nice and clear, even shows the paint in the next stall clearly.

Well let me just add: as soon as I posted that up came interference. Like an electronic device was turned on.


----------



## LittleRibbie

oopp Yup had to re heat my coffee...microwave!! I have to do a little laundry today too...bet that will make it crazy too for a bit, sorry


----------



## Eagle

Houston we are receiving you load and clear here in Italy



The only thing I can't see is a wee mini Peanut


----------



## Eagle

Oh look it is bath time! can I send you a few of mine as you seem to be a "Shampoo Queen" too





Is there no limit to this girls talent?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee your so cute!! Im so tired of having to always be near this dang screen I had to get out and Silver Belle was next in line for a bath. It cooled me off a little too. Came in for a cool drink then I think I'll do Popcorn....Peanuts sister. She not as patient as SB with the sudsy stuff but we'll give it a go.

Isnt it funny AnnaC has been watching all of our mares and one of hers snuck right in and gave her a home run....and we're all still waiting.


----------



## Eagle

Popcorn, Peanut, I just love these names



do you have one ready for the new baby?

Yes very funny about both Anna's and Diane's foals, they are the 2 best Aunties and they missed their own


----------



## cassie

I totally agree LOL, it's such a good thing that both mares foaled easily and produced healthy foals!! lucky things they are, now Dreamer, Sugar, Peanut and Suzie have two mares to learn from (well not with the sneaky business LOL) but with having easy foaling and producing gorgeous foals... oh and while we're at it, we might as well copy the whole filly thing as well, what do you think Heidi? hehe


----------



## AnnaC

LOL! ladies. Yes naughty Chapella really caught us on the hop!! One of my other mares was covered a week before Chapella and she (like Chapella) is just starting to show a possible tiny bag - all correct for a foal in approx 4 to 5 weeks time! Daughter is now watching her full time, just in case LOL!!

Love your names for your girls - how did Poporn take to her bath?

Peanut look very 'with it' and not very relaxed - is it near feed time?

Really hoping these 'watched' girls will hurry up and do something very soon!





Anna


----------



## cassie

Us to Anna!!! LOL we want to see our babies!!!

Come on Peanut!! I wonder who, our of our four 'watched' girls will be the brave one and go first!! I don't mind as long as it's SOON!!!


----------



## cassie

Lol wait who is ignoring us?? I'm confused LOL.

P.s yes do tell Heidi, what names are thinking for the foal?


----------



## cassie

ah ha lol I see now, yes well, maybe if we shout it real loud all at the same time... maybe they might listen to us? hehe

It would be so awesome if they all foaled in the same "night" after one a other OF COURSE though mine would be the night before then cos I am a day ahead... hmmm LOL


----------



## cassie

oh yes definetly sorry I should have clarified!! I meant... the same night... here I'll even go edit it so the sneaky girls can't read it!


----------



## cassie

haha!! sorry Diane, LOL and your not stupid!! LOL Im the one who should have clarified in the first place


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cassie, I plan on looking up a few of your cow breeds as Ive never heard of several of them. Did I see a Fresian Cow? gotta go check that one out. Do you still show them?

Silver Belle got a bath but Popcorn never made it...started to get dark and stormy.By the time it cleared it was too late to bath Popcorn. Shes aslo gray and is a little fuss buget when it comes the baths and I wasnt in the mood so we did Nicky instead. He was happy to get out and visit neat Peanut anyway.

Names you ask....Well I used to really like to name them after food items. Peanut, Popcorn, Skillet, S'mores, Quahog, Ribs, Daiquiri, Brisket, and Sushi....I didnt change the "Prancer" names. They stayed the same

Im horrible at names and Im not real concerned about sires and the like but names I like

Sweet Tea: Sweetie

Pomme Frittes ( have to check spelling, its French Fry in French )

Wee Pomplemeuse ( " " " " Little Grapefruit " )

Show Ring Bling....but we dont show???

My Jamacian Vacation B/c I know we wont be taking one this year

Mocha Java Moon Really I have no idea...SHE will most likely remain nameless forever.

I did buy 1 bale of straw and may/may not put it down just prior to foaling I cant believe you all think Straw is easy to clean. I tried it a couple years ago and found it so hard to pick the poop out and doesnt seem to absorb. I use a very large flake shaving I think they are called Suncoast large here in Fl. I love them and they are fluffy and for me very easy to clean. no chance of horses breathing fine dust I dont have them in Peanuts stall but all the other stalls I use pellets on the bottom then shavings! If the straw is for the rich that explains why I dont use it!!

I was thinking if 3 of the LB watched mares foal on the same night I was going to call Peanuts baby Hat Trick....I am a Bruins fan after all and if all 4 are born the same night to pay homage to my card playing fun...Four OF A Kind. Maybe we'll see tonight!


----------



## cassie

lol, Heidi I will put some pics of my cows on my post later for you to see.

freisian is a milking cow, all the rest are beef.

straw is heaps cheap here in aussie land lol will go to shavings after she has foaled probably I don't mind the straw though so we shall see..

LOVE the name four of a kind!!





we haven't shown any of our cows, pple do, wouldn't mind showing Kia but you have to have time to do that... don't have much of that at all





Did I see a yawn from Peanut just after you left the stable? I think I did...


----------



## LittleRibbie

Its amazing how many people feed that coastal here. When my hay guy delivers 3/4 of his truck is loaded w/the stuff. I never realized how cheap it was...cripes its like pieces of yellow string! I do have a small collection of hay bales that my horses didnt care for and thats what I use on the trailer floor.

Cassie, did you notice that Heather started you a welcome thread on Mare Stare...I just wanted to make sure you saw it...I know your a first time user like me



and you may not have seen it yet.


----------



## cassie

I have seen it




just waiting on my registration to finish





its awesome I didn't realise they did that as well





more pple to watch my baby girl

your baby girl looks peaceful tonight has your hubby brought the camera back yet?

I want to see some pics


----------



## LittleRibbie

Ya know, I forgot to ask him...dah. He's a little bummed out...he just spent a bunch of $$ getting his motorcycle fixed....he took it for a ride and says they didnt fix the problem. I Feel bad b/c he does so much around here and work ...I like it when he has time to ride!!


----------



## cassie

naw... poor hubby, thats very frustrating!! maybe you should make him a special dinner or something, a nice dessert...(sweets not sure what you might call it hehe)

I put some pics of samson and Kia on my post


----------



## Marty

How'd you get 19 pages without having a foal!!!!!!!!!!





If you name a Nick baby after food I know I will hang myself


----------



## cassie

Peanut looks a bit more restless now Heidi!! a little bit of pacing, holding up the walls with her bum for a second... has she dropped down more do you think? the angle she was on just before looked like she has that real V but it could just be me


----------



## Eagle

Morning all



Peanut is munching quietly!


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee!! did you sleep well??


----------



## Eagle

Yes Thanks, not enough though



. I see Peanut is chewing her legs. hhhmmmmmm I wander???


----------



## cassie

is chewing the legs a sign??


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all!





Just checked everyone's cam and the girls all look relaxed and peaceful!

Had a read back through the posts here - always seem to miss so much when I'm asleep! Diane have you got another4 to foal? When are they due, can we do the watching game with them too?

Cassie, you haven't said anything recently about Ribs and Guahog - how are they both doing, also how to I find this 'post' that shows the pics of a couple of your cows?

Hows the weather where you all are - has the rain/cold/etc eased up a bit. Lovely sunny morning here today and sitting here at the old laptop, I can look out the window and see my girls - two of them are on their feet and the rest (some 28 of them) are all flat out snoozing in the warmth of the sun. Love seeing them like this as they arrange themselves in like a huge circle, but with little groups of two, three, four etc as various friends/relations lay down close to each other. So sweet!

Do any of your girls hang out with particular friends/family members?

Anna


----------



## cassie

hey Anna, how is your baby girl?? the cows are on my Suzie's post, mare to foal? one lol its been lovely here but FREEZING!!!! bout to finish work for the arvo, go home n feed the ponies and the dogs


----------



## Eagle

I dream so much about having loads of potato chips but what with the harsh winters and my 2 kids it would just be too much work. I will have to wait until they grow up and Hubby goes a bit soft in the head as he is the bread winner so he has to pay for all my little monsters upkeep.

When I go down to my barn I totally lose control of time and I could stay there for hours!


----------



## cassie

haha potato chips?? me too!! I love just sitting in the paddock with all my ponies!! watching them is better than TV!


----------



## Marty

When I chew my legs it means I want pickles and ice cream.....or a visit from Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good morning all, it looks like I have a little reading to catch up on. Not so good night with the dogs. Poor Quahog was sick vomiting a couple times last pm but seems much better the last couple hours...Im thinking it has something to do w/his chemo the other day. We have a call into the vet but he's not in till 10:00 so I guess we'll wait and see. Then poor Ribs...his medication is starting to kick in and yesterday he was walking pretty good, followed me all around doing chores seemed like he was doing good but at one point there was alot of thunder and he started really pacing.Well last night while I was on the computer he heard something and took off to investigate ( not sure how he was able to go into that mode so fast but he did )Then he never came back...he was out inthe thick brush ..palmettos and crap. Had to keep going out to look for him,run back and look at camera run out look back and forth. I finally heard something in the brush and he was tangled up in the vines/briars in the bushes. Now this morning he's really sore and having a difficult time standing. He's got a little Annie blood...he feels better and thinks hes well enough to rule the world...then he has set backs. :arg! :arg!

Im going alittle stir crazy here lately...sitting and waiting..but at least I know Im not the only one.Skiffs been waking and taking over my watch at 3/4 so thats nice and he's been going out to feed early in the morning and letting Peanut out for a spell.I think I've really got to put my foot down w/her...she used to be so good but geeze she's getting down right mean...she's happy to come for scratches as long as its on her terms and she will in no uncertain terms let you know where she would like the scratches. I hope to get a couple more horses bathed and clipped today. Im about ready to use the clippers on my self...its so hot and having long thick hair...yuck...when this is over Im going to go somewhere and tell them to chop it all!! Well Im going to go read the last nights posts and go do a little barn work. Oh, I have to call hubby at work and remind him about the camera and to check mail for test strips.If the camera starts going hay wire today it may be b/c I have got to do laundry....cant tell you how high the dirty clothes pile is right now!!

NOTE TO MYSELF: STOP COMPLAINING HEIDI>>>TODAY IS A BEAUTIFUL DAY!!


----------



## Eagle

Someone tie down Marty



as she is looking a bit scary today!

Great minds think a like, cos I have just had all my hair cut off short, it is the first time ever but I was just fed up of it all as it is really thick and I have to wash it daily (don't want to smell like a horse)





Heidi I am sorry that your poor doggies are sick, they look so beautiful on cam. I am sending



that they heal fast.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks for the dog prayers we need all the help we can get.

Well I think its gonna be another scorcher, just put horses back in, it would be nice if Cassie sent that cold weather down to us for a couple hours. Diane do you have a local person who cares for your horses while you are away? We have guy that lives with us from Oct till May, he's from Ma. and worked at our catering co. there for years and started spending winters working for us down here. We have a small guest house on the back part of the property that he stays in while he's here. He's my savior during our busy season, if Im late getting home he will fill h2o, feed, he lugs hay,cleans stalls...he's awesome and the dogs love him.I trust him totally I only wish he would stay here year round!! This is usually the time of year that we are slow enough and would be able to take a little mini vaca with him watching the animals I'd be fine w/it but if he's not here.. its too expensive to hire someone and I'd spend all my time worrying...never be able to really enjoy ourselves.

Anna, hows your new baby...the new digs sound great...nice and roomy. Does your daughter show minis too?

Renee, I looked on your web site and the photo of your son picking your little stallions feet is priceless. Very much cuteness load!You have a horse w/Dent breeding. Im not sure but I think ( Diane may know more )that they are near us or at least in Fla. When I got my first mini I saw their ad somewhere it shows about 50/100 minis all charging in the pasture, I dont know if they show, Ive never been there but it must be a big farm b/c back then they had about 100 foals for sale on their web site. I ended up taking in a rescue from close by as I just wanted to companion for Skillet. Well I hope you all enjoy your day, stay out of the heat....or in some cases stay warm....if the strips arrive i'll let you know what it says. I'll let Skiff milk her ...Im not going near that "crazy girl" LOL

Marty why did you mention ice cream....Im out of ice cream and I'll be going thru withdrawls around 1:00. dont mess w/my Bonjovi either!!


----------



## Eagle

Yeah Heidi, my stallion is son of Dent painted Eagle who has Komokos blood. I tried contacting them to find something out about my boy but they just said they know nothing as he was sold young. I would love to find out something about his past, Maybe I should get Diane on that mission before she flies off to be granny and abandon us all!

You are so lucky having help, I dream about going away even for just a weekend but i don't have any help for my animals.

My website is very poor and needs some serious help, I knocked it up quick one night so I could put it on Marestare. it only took me 2 hours and it shows



The photos need changing too as all the good ones were on my pc that crashed


----------



## AnnaC

Marty you are quite crazy - in the nicest possible way! LOL!! Ice cream and Bob Jovi, hummmmm could be interesting - but the pickles??

Heidi, I'm so sorry that the dogs are causing you more worries, especially when you are tired and concerned about Peanut and having to put up with her 'I'm pregnant, leave me alone' attitude. Try to get as much rest as you can or to occasionally find a 'space' somewhere on your own where you can sit for a little bit of peace and quiet.

Now I'm nearing my 'three score years and ten', I have been slowly passing the minis over to my daughter - we have shared them up til now and she is the one who does the showing - I am just going to keep control of my special boy and the one or two retiree brood mares, then add more retiree mares a the years go past, as we dont sell our old girls. This is the first year that daughter has taken the foaling mares back to her place (all the other minis are here with me as I'm the one with the grazing land), which is why we only have 5 possibly in foal, as against the 10 or 12 we usually foal together!

Our new baby (must think up a name soon!) seem to enjoy her time out with her Momma this morning, but daughter is going to move them both across the barn tonight to one of the 'smaller' stables that she has been building today (15'x12') Reason being, the cold and draught. However hard we tried to block draughts, put 4' high boards round the walls, the big space they were in still allowed the 'wind' to get in. (the main barn is about 150'x60', completely open down one side and normally used for cattle in winter and lambing sheep in the spring, so not easy to keep the wind out sometimes) Baby feels lovely and warm to the touch when she is laying down in the deep straw, but has been see to shiver a bit when standing up. So, for the nights at least she and Chapella will move into the smaller stable, boarded against any draughts and bedded up to the nines - daughter has just phoned to say that she went and laid down in the middle of this new stable and there were no draughts/windy moments!

Tomorrow I will go visit again and take a few pics of our new little girl - pouring with rain here now but the weekend is supposed to be warm and dry!

Would love to know if Diane can find out more about the Dent horses - I loved that picture of your two boys together Renee, oh and by the way, enjoy your trip to Monte Carlo!

Must off and get myself some food now - may catch you later. Good foal watching my friends.





Anna


----------



## Eagle

My boy is called Eagle's Sandokan of Asschatt by Dent painted Eagle. Is that enough info? Thanks Diane, you are an angel


----------



## cassie

Morning all, wow lots of conversation last night hehe, can't read it all now... but will read it after work... I'm sorry Heidi I won't be able to watch Peanut for you tonight




most distressed)

Have to work at the vets and can't be on the computers 24/7 because I have to help all the sick animals... Praying for your dogs, if you need any assistance, I'll try and help you out... are they both german shepards? I thought I saw one in your camera the other day. My boss at the vets used to breed them.



lovely dogs

well off the feed my STILL pregnant girl and my other ponies...


----------



## cassie

p.s you can have some of our cold... was 3 degrees at 7:15am when I just fed the ponies... brrrrr my hands were frozen, finding it very hard to type right now.... I think Suzie is getting closer.... so I hope your little Peanut is as well heidi!!


----------



## Marty

Ya wanna know what's real torture?

One day I was watching a Bon Jovi video and he was just getting ready to tear his shirt off and dang it if the power went out!!!!!!!!!!! :arg!


----------



## cassie

no baby foal? I was hoping you might get one Heidi, ...


----------



## LittleRibbie

Boy oh Boy, went to put my head down "just for a sec" and didnt wake untill 5:00 when my husband woke me up. He said he thought I needed some sleep.I think he saw that I put the laundry soap in the fridge... that might have been just a wee indication!!He watched the camera for me!Looks like Renee is off for a fun couple days!! You go girl, what a nice surprise!!

One of the reasons I layed down yesterday was because I just happened to look at MS and a mini donkey was just starting to foal. Owner was standing right there ready to help if needed, great camera set up. Well I think diane told me several months ago that breeding is not for the faint of heart...this had to have been the poster video for "not for the faint of heart" Let me say 1st... that first the women tried (hip lock I believe) then young girl maybe 8/9 tried to help. This women did everything she possibly could..it was devastating.Extremely distressed mini Jennet. Young girl ran to get maybe the day. Well this guy, with all his strength tried, pushed back in/wiggled side by side out, Jennet up down...it went on for maybe 30 min I truly thought that the man may have a heart attack. Nothing could ever prepare me for that. The whole time the women was trying to breath into the baby...the man was dragging thisJennet around by the babies legs it was hard to tell if it was alive or if it had passed. finally the cam was shut down. Couldnt watch any more.I give the owners credit for doing every thing they possibly could. I could hardly bring myself to see the out come I knew it couldnt be a good one. So very sad. After that of course my mind starts racing...I felt ill and just wanted to nap!

We got the foal strips yesterday and I'll be darned if I couldnt get even a smidgen of milk the 2 x's we tried yesterday. She had a couple drops 2 days ago but nothing yesterday. And her bag is bigger and harder. Went to lift up her tail this morning and this little girl tried to kick twice...if she wasnt so big!! she couldnt get her back end off the ground. Im pretty PO'd at her behavior ....she is/was never like this. She pins her ears and is down right nasty!! Still no nesting...one side of her belly seems to be getting flatter but the other side is still sort of round. Well I have to go do chores but will give some updates later


----------



## cassie

it's terrible some birthings... i have watched some pretty bad calvings with our cows... the poor things. we had one that was awful... but I might spare you the details... pretty much she was a heifer (maiden) and she got in with our BIG bull, instead of our smaller bull we use for the heifers... we eventually got the calf out.. dead unfortunatly... HUGE CALF!! mumma didn't recover we had to put her down, was very sad...

I have found that with suzie as well Heidi, I'll get a couple of drops out one day and then for the next few days I won't be able to get any at all!!



has your hubby brought home the camera? I would love to see some piccies of everything





Suzie went through a mean streak about 1-2 weeks ago... she went from the sweet lovely little thing she is to a nasty little girl... she didn't even want scratches!! She LOVES scratches... she has returned back to normal now though which is good





will be watching Peanut today (tonight) for you

P.s glad you had such a good sleep you deserved it!!


----------



## cassie

10:14pm Peanut down, no wait back up again,,, propellor tail... me thinks she is a bit restless tonight ... hmmm


----------



## cassie

is it just me or does Peanut look a bit more pointy bum tonight?/


----------



## cassie

lol miss escape artist just decided to go for a wander hehe


----------



## cassie

there is too!! oh no! get it out!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Im just hired help...not allowed to speak to the client...besides...who would want to..she's a grouch!! And I got her more angry attempting to get milk from her earlier. I honestly DO NOT like the new Peanut at all!Kim was nice enough to get me the strips ASAP and Peanut will not cooperate in the least.I've given up. Her bag is huge compared to 2 days ago and her belly is so pointy...major v going on...Its was hard for me to see it...maybe b/c I see her every day but someone on MS posted a picture of her and its like the perfect v. If you look from the back though it looks like the baby is one 1 side of her body...flat on the other side. At this point I dont even know if its a horse in there..could be a dang kangaroo.Everyone by next week will be showing off their new little horses and I'll be showing you my mini Kangaroo cross....lovely


----------



## LittleRibbie

Yeah, Thanks, cant wait!


----------



## cassie

oooh can we see this picture?? I would love to see a pic of miss Peanut


----------



## LittleRibbie

Its on page 7 of Peanuts Mare Stare thread


----------



## LittleRibbie

I dont understand ..why the heck does she not lay down like most mares...she stands for hours on end..laying down for 5 min.

Every other horse is laying down!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh please NO!


----------



## cassie

haha Diane LOL poor Heidi...


----------



## LittleRibbie

Im beginning to think I need to pile her in the trailer and drive 10miles an hour 4 miles down the road....isnt that what AnnC did...she got a darling little baby the next day!!hey, I wonder what Renee is doing in the Riviera!


----------



## LittleRibbie

When Peanut is standing next to Dianes T.V. thats when I can really see that v shape


----------



## cassie

haha, yeah thats a great idea...



does Peanut go running when you let her into the paddock?

I'm sure Renee is having a wonderful time how long is she away for?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Running? Are you kidding me? Running?















Did you say Running?








This poor girl has trouble laying down for the past 2 weeks.

A little while ago when you saw her try to sneek out the open door....thats the fastest she has moved in a month


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all





Just checked everyone's cam and all seems quiet - of course Suzie's stable was empty as she must have been outside, but just checked again and she's in and eating her tea and you Cassie could be seen doing 'stable duties'!

I hope Renee is having a good time on her weekend away, wonder what time she will be home (hopefully to find none of her horses have escaped their confines and her MIL has remembered to do everything!)

Anna


----------



## cassie

No worries Diane



lol ok Heidi, I guess Peanut doesn't run LOL you should see Suzie try funniest thing ever!!

Hi Anna!! yes I was out there taking some new pics... will be up on my post soon hopefully lol


----------



## LittleRibbie

Blue Bucket gone!! Hey, can I email something to you...I cant get it on here? I need your thought. Someone from mare Stare was able to get a photo


----------



## cassie

if you don't mind I would like to see it too... if thats alright...



any info is great right now... email: [email protected]

Thanks Heidi.

P.s have you seen the pics of Dreamer tonight OMG she can't keep that foal in too much longer!!! so OPEN tonight Suzie has never been like that!!

Take a look at her post... I will be keeping a close watch on a foal from her tonight!! LOL


----------



## Helicopter

Hi, I've been watching Peanut for a while but haven't posted. I have a Peanut too but my Peanut is a gelding so you won't be seeing him on Marestare................

Just wanted to say that you have a beautiful stable set up. So jealous. If that is how you do things in Wales I might try to emigrate.

Peanut looks tiny or maybe it is because the stall is so BIG. How big is she? Lovely little mumma.





Go Peanut.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks Helicopter. Peanut is about 28/29" ...hate to admit it but right now she most likely 29...their all about 2wks past farrier time. He's on vaca untill July 1st.

Im heading to bed ...till about 1:00am...Skiff is taking 1st watch tonight...Let me know if you see him sneeking in the wrong bucket!!

See you all later


----------



## cassie

LOL will let you know Heidi, will keep an eye on her


----------



## cassie

just caught a yawn from miss peanut lol she yawned then I yawned hehe

she is content, just nibbling at the ground lol.


----------



## cassie

Peanut looks a bit more restless tonight, she hasn't been standing in 'her corner' a being a 'statue' like usual


----------



## LittleRibbie

Ive been looking at everyones horses on here and MS and I havent seen any that have a big bulge on 1 side. If I stand directly behind Peanut one side is really big..almost like a bulge the length of her body, nothing on opposite side. No books have mentioned anything. It sure doesnt seem like correct positioning to me. Whats going on

I can HEAR PEANUT RIGHT NOW >>looked on camera and shes doing major butt rubs..crazy


----------



## cassie

not sure sorry Heidi, maybe the foal is more too that side, oh wait Sugar, I have seen Sugar doing this... Diane and I were talking about it...

Suzie's bump is a little more too the side on one side then the other, but you can't see much cos the foal is in position


----------



## Eagle

Hi Heidi, I am back and reporting for duty. 1.45 am and Peanut is standing quietly in her corner. She definitely has changed shape!


----------



## Eagle

Late night snack and a quick look to see what Peanut is up to!


----------



## cassie

Heidi found this really good website, it' got info on a red bag delivery and foaling and such, hoping and praying that none of our girls have this but it's good to know what to do anyway... hope you find it interesting!

http://www.southernheartranch.com/rb3.html


----------



## cassie

cool thanks Diane, I'll have a look at that later  should prob get some more work done now hehe


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for that Diane


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks, for the link Cassie, I have been to that one and just about every link I can find on foaling....sometimes I think doing too much of this reading and psyco-analizing gets me more stressed...oh well. CrayonBox was the one that I couldnt remember....I knew there was someone on here that posted that last year but I forgot to save it so thank you.

I just went out to throw some hay down and she sniffed but wasnt too interrested. She liked the butt rubs though. Looked at her again from all angles...not much change...she still has the "tumor"on her side.

Looking like a no go for tonight.Fine with me I'd rather have her position that baby...I sure as %$%^% dont want to!!

Renee, nice to have you back,were you able to watch the horse show while you were there? Your pictures were beautiful. I saw a few quahogs on your seafood platter...it looked so yummy! Such a nice get-away!! The mountain side reminded me alittle of Acapulco.

Diane, again thats for your very calming words. Maybe its taking care of your sister, your Mom and your horses....but your always very calming and reassuring with your advice and suggestions in helping people....very much appreciated here!


----------



## cassie

no worries Heidi I'm exactly the same love to read EVERYTHING I can LOL

and I agree, Diane you are the best!!! thank you so much for putting up with our silly questions and comments


----------



## AnnaC

Hi all,

Peanut looks pretty quiet at the moment - it seems that Dreamer might be the first to foal out of 'our' girls, she is really restless tonight.

Good to have you back Renee - you have posted pictures? Must go seek them out - glad you had such a good time!

Anna


----------



## cassie

LOL I wouldn't mind if Dreamer went first lol just as long as the rest of them follow real soon hey Heidi


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Anna,hows everything with your little one? I think Dreamer will be 1st too. Its nice that she will have 2 babies so they can be buddies!!And you'll have a few youngsters to grow up together. That was my intention when I bred Holly and Peanut...if Holly didnt abort( about 2 mos. ago )then little Peanuts baby would have had a buddy. Hollys baby would have been due around the 15th of June.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Quick... PPH FARMS on Mare Stare...foaling mini donkey


----------



## Eagle

So sorry to hear about Holly. Sending hugs((((((((((((()))))))))))))))) Did you see that gorgeous little jack being born and his proud daddy's donkey dance?

Peanuts rest didn't last long, she is up already and biting her sides!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Text book...what a cute baby, fun watching him get up!!...try to get up!! Love his ears!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Peanut starts her laying down usually about 3 then she will still only be down about 10 min. each time. Wish she was more like Dreamer...speaking of which I gotta go check on her too


----------



## Eagle

yep, down again for 10 and then a quick roll and up she goes!


----------



## Eagle

LittleRibbie said:


> Wish she was more like Dreamer.


Are you nuts woman????? Dreamer is over 355 days! Peanut DO NOT become like Dreamer or I will fly over and sort you out.

Heidi must be tired



Maybe she needs some of our



Diane?


----------



## cassie

LOL poor little Peanut!! it must be so uncomfortable for her cos she is so tiny!! Suzie is 33" so she is prob more comfortable then your little one...



can't be too much longer, what is Peanuts update? milk... have you been able to use the strips yet??

haha renee



watch out Peanut!!! you better not do a Dreamer!!

I reckon poor heidi must be exhausted!! remember heidi take a rest us "aunties" are here watching your baby girl and your BRILLIANT hubby is watching too... we will let you know of anything!!!! trust me!





you need to rest!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hubby was supposed to be the early shift he volunteered...I just cant leave...nervous newbie jitters I guess. He finally went to bed. I may wake him in an hour or so ....doesnt look like much going on...but I dont want to miss little Dreamer either.

When I say Peanut should be more like Dreamer...I just want Peanut to be comfortable, lay down and sleep...not this standing balancing act...how can that be relaxing!! Her hoofs are literally, the size of the top of my soda can...tiniest little hoofs youve ever seen!


----------



## cassie

naw yeah I know what you mean



poor little baby girl!!


----------



## Eagle

Usually they lay down a lot less when they are getting near so it is a good sign. Maybe she will go before Dreamer


----------



## cassie

haha quick Peanut!! LOL wish I could see some pics of how she looks...

has she got more milk now??


----------



## cassie

it is lots of fun!! I think I may be addicted!! LOL don't know what I'll do once all your foals are born!! oh wait hopefully I will have one too... that I can play with.

No worries at all Diane!! you are such a wonderful person! it's not hard to say nice things about you!!!


----------



## Eagle

cassie said:


> No worries at all Diane!! you are such a wonderful person! it's not hard to say nice things about you!!!


here here


----------



## Eagle

5.30 am and finally she is resting her tired legs, lets see how long she stays down!


----------



## cassie

poor baby girl!! have a nice rest Peanut! all is well!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Team!! Are we ready for another night of waiting and watching. Not feeling real well today, dont know if its some sort of flu or just being over tired.Im really hoping Peanut decides to do something real soon, hubby has several events starting Thurs. right up untill Sun. PM...which means I will be on my own. Not a real big deal but it would just be nice having an extra set of hands for emergency.

Did a little Booby cleaning today...cant believe how hard she is but what really is strange is how much crud build up gets between her little nipples....this is a horse that never lays down and I just cleaned her the day before yesterday!

I made the mistake of putting my email address on something I posted on MS and now I have this person emailing me 15Xs a day. It started out, they were nice and gave me advice about this or that, now...I feel like Im being stalked...every time I go to the barn I come back in and there is an email from this person...it makes no difference what time I go out. Very wierd. They have never mentioned that they have seen Skiff and he goes out alot too. I dont answer any more emails from her/him but they still write.I may have to send Heather the email address and see if they are listed as a member or just a lurker.

Cassie, I wish you lived closer, I would over night strips to you...I just got them and cant get any milk anyway so its been sort of a waste.I just dont think I could overnight anything to your neck of the woods..lol. By the time you got them your baby will be walking!! Diane if you would like them let me know I will be glad to give them to you. I dont think they would last until next year...heck I dont know if I'll last till next year at the rate Im going!!

Well let me go check the other girls and will chat later!!


----------



## cassie

hey Heidi OMG what an idiot! can you block them?? how rude,

hoping and praying that Peanut decides to foal really soon... its a pity we can't see any pics of her but thats ok...can you tell us how she looks? we know that she has dropped!! YAY and she seems as though she has filled out on the sides meaning the foal is starting to get into position... can you still not express any milk from her? what does her hooha look like? is it long and straight? slightly open? maybe be you can have a look at the pics I took of Suzie and see how she looks compared to that, I know she will be different to Suzie and diffrent to Dreamer!! but it might help in how far along she might be... what I do with Suzie now which I think has helped bring down the milk is each morning and night I don't express her milk but I massage her udder she LOVES it and since I have started doing that I have been able to get milk nearly every time I have tried... and I know what you mean about the crud!! I'm wondering if it might be dried sweat? just a guess hehe

will keep an eye on both girls tonight!!

oh and the test strips, if you got the foal time ones, if you keep them dry they should keep for 5 years so the lady told me hehe. I'm going to use the PH strips with suzie tonight, well try it anyway hehe it was going to cost heaps of money to get them here by july 1 and I'm hoping that she will foal before then fingers crossed... so I'm going to let them come whenever, I have plans to put my other mini into foal later this year so I will be able to use them then, and my friend breeds mini's so I'll prob let her use them.

Thanks anyway!! I wish you lived closer too so I can come and be moral support!!





sorry its so long. hope you have fun reading my post hehe


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Diane, hey, great new avatar photo....do tell more


----------



## LittleRibbie

Shes real pretty, I love her markings! Is she one of your fallabellas(sp?)


----------



## cassie

Diane she is GORGEOUS!!!

it was lots of fun writing that long post hehe

I'm ready half my computer screen is devoted to Penut n Dreamer the othr half work can you imagine what side gets looked at the most hehe


----------



## LittleRibbie

Now I really like her...shes gonna stay a fairly tiny one, I would think, if shes only 26 now. I think what I really like is the fact that she doesnt have a lot of mottleing going on ( sorry appy people...its just not my thing )What are your plans w/her?


----------



## cassie

I agree Heidi, I'm the same her mare is beautiful and has gorgeous markings!... does Peanut have a braid in her mane tonight as well??

maybe all our ponies should have one!! HEHE


----------



## cassie

p.s Peanut has a real waddle about her tonight!


----------



## REO

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Is everyone ready?? Got the coffee, diaper on, snacks lined up.....


If you're wearing a diaper, I hope it has a PINK diaper pin like in the painting in Peanut's stall!


----------



## Equuisize

Come on Peanut, you can do it.


----------



## cassie

Hey Heidi. what just happened to your cam? is it just me that can't see Peanut anymore??


----------



## cassie

maybe... she didn't mention anything but maybe... hope they are alright... I hate not being able to see them!!


----------



## cassie

maybe... i wonder if we should send a barn alarm??


----------



## Eagle

Peanut is back


----------



## cassie

YAY Peanut!!


----------



## cassie

LOL go Heidi!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Heidi Has left the Building its now Skiffs watch....go easy on him and dont forget to call if you see him messing w/the bucket.

sorry about the cam being down earlier...have no idea what happened!!


----------



## Eagle

No worries, go and get some rest now as we have Peanut covered


----------



## cassie

Have a good sleep Heidi



we are watching Peanut and Hubby!!!


----------



## Marty

Its 1:30 am here

yawnnnnn zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Eagle

her ears are going non stop though


----------



## Eagle




----------



## cassie

I was thinking the same thing today while I was watching her


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good Morning Sunshines...nice to know I can sleep and have all the Starees keeping their eyes on the comings and goings around Peanuts stall. Many thanks. Glad to see Marty had once again decided to put her crafting away and visit...looks like we have a new addition Nancy ( Equize)....thanks for joining, and our friend Miss Robin ( hows your leg, healing up I hope )Just gave a quick look see and it doesnt appear that there are any new babies laying around....When my cam went down last night I got a call from someone in Wyoming...feel bad, we chatted but I forgot her name, Dah, they are right on top of things on that Mare Stare, I just thought it was nice that they called. Then this A.M. I see you guys were ready to call me too!! Your all so sweet!

Well I got some poops to clean and a little heart to heart w/Peanut but will get in touch a little later. You all have a delightful day and stay out of the sun...except you Cassie...you go find some sun!!


----------



## Eagle

I think it was Wycherie, she is amazing. I always go in to chat to look for her when I need help as she will willingly call you Americans.




heheeee I will call without any problem if I can't find her but hubby does grumble a bit. I helped out a girl for a while on the night shift and her cam would go down every night, you can imagine my phone bill after a month of nightly chats with my new found friend.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee, your too cute...bet your husband loved your phone bills!Did you see Rivendells new filly? Shes darling!But Ive never seen an ugly one yet? how about you?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hey, just FYI Huge storm approaching fast...the whole air is changing....getting dark..dont worry if cam is down...you know where I'll be!!


----------



## Eagle

LittleRibbie said:


> Hey, just FYI Huge storm approaching fast...the whole air is changing....getting dark..dont worry if cam is down..*.you know where I'll be!!*


Yeah right "storm" any excuse to sit with Peanut





Rivendells filly is adorable and no I haven't seen an ugly one apart from Diane's


----------



## LittleRibbie

your as bad as Peanut..."your a bratty girl today lil' missy"


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee, Have you noticed?

I wish someone would go tell that filly at Rivendells that the milk bar IS NOT between the front legs...she's so funny...she reminds me a little of Annie. Few hours old and already a bit of an attitude LOL


----------



## Eagle




----------



## Eagle

LittleRibbie said:


> Renee, Have you noticed?
> 
> I wish someone would go tell that filly at Rivendells that the milk bar IS NOT between the front legs...she's so funny...she reminds me a little of Annie. Few hours old and already a bit of an attitude LOL


yeah and now that she has finally found the bar you can see how tall she is, those legs go on for ever, she has to duck to drink.

I just want to lean in and hug her


----------



## cassie

you girls are too funny!!

I would love some sun right now Heidi we are in for a cloudy rainy day here. what is your munchkin Peanut doing today... any updates? have you been able to get anymore milk?

That filly is BEAUTIFUL!! I agree Renee, just wanna hug her!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

OK, my husband swears tonight is the night...he called our photographer neighbor and has him on standby...wish I was that sure.

No Cassie, wish I could say milk..but nope just a full hard bag and lots of itchy butts and tail!!I may end up cutting her tail after she foals...I always keep it up anyway b/c it hangs about 12" on the ground...it was nice and pretty for a while but now the up keep is getting alittle outta hand!!


----------



## cassie

haha good work Hubby!! lets hope he's right then!! is she much relaxed behind Heidi?

That sucks is her bag big then?

It took me a while last night to get something... from Suzie, I find that massaging her teats first really helps...


----------



## LittleRibbie

very relaxed!!


----------



## cassie

oooooooh YAY will keep a good eye on her tonight!! for you!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Of course when I go to type shes a statue but she's pretty darn restless in uncomfortable now...more so than ive ever seen her. lots of rubbing


----------



## cassie

yeah I was noticing that she was quite restless when I was watching her before... COME ON PEANUT!!

she sorta doesn't seem herself... really irratated.


----------



## cassie

see the little miss is a bit of a cow tonight Heidi...


----------



## cassie

Hi Diane, it looked that way didn't it.





all is forgiven now, mummy is giving scratches


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh, yes, thats her new fun thing to do. We are getting very close to having a meeting with Jesus let me tell ya!! The next time the cam goes off....lets just say it might not be because of a power shortage. Shes so sneeky she will ask for scratches then when you scratch in the one single area that she doesnt want it, she'll spin to bite..That why I've lately had the pitch fork right near her head....if she turns her head she hits the fork and not me.

Hey, thanks Diane, it sure is easy having all these screens at once...gotta admit...Peanuts is the biggest on my computer...how about you Cassie?

I was thinking Peanut might be tonight. Well she better start thinking about it alittle more than she is....I dont see it happening.


----------



## cassie

I have it the same



yes Peanut is bigger!! her little ears keep going like antennas, making sure it is safe for her to foal!! has she waxed up at all Heidi?

Come on baby girl!! has she had a foal before?


----------



## cassie

did you guys just see that arching of the neck? after the baby moved? Diane... what does it mean? hehe


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cam messed up am attempting to fix pixels now

NO PEANUT AND I ARE NOT HAVING A JESUS MEETING>>>PROMISE


----------



## cassie

ok Phew, was getting worried!!!




hope you get it working soon


----------



## Marty

Up again burning the midnite oil........





Yawn, yawn, sigh. Someone better send me a jon bon jovi video if you expect me to stay up again. Preferably the one in his leather pants where he takes off his shirt, please.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well well lookie who come down from her crafting castle and decided to say hello....what happened? did your scissors fall a "party" or is your Jaws movie stuck in the machine!!Oh no, I bet your knitting booties for your future grandbaby, Granny!You probablly havent even read my post about Nicky yet have you.


----------



## LittleRibbie

City Folks

An Easterner had always dreamed of owning his own horse ranch, and finally made enough money to buy himself the spread of his dreams out west. "So what did you name the ranch?" asked his best friend when he came to visit. "We had a heck of a time," admitted the new cowboy, "Couldn't agree on anything. We finally settled on the Double R Lazy L Triple Horseshoe Bar-7 Lucky Diamond ABC XYZ Ranch. "Wow!" his friend exclaimed, impressed. "So where are all the horses?" "None of 'em survived the branding."

Oh, come on its a joke...Its only a joke and Im tired of watching non foaling horses!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Marty, where did you go...IM kidding already THERE IS NO POST ABOUT NICKY..I PROMISE...STOP LOOKING !!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Found'er

One morning, the farmer went out at sunrise to feed the horses. He fed all of his horses but one. As he was walking to his mare's stall to feed her, he discovered she wasn't there. So he told his wife and they looked for her all day and finally at sunset, the farmer opened the door to the barn and found his mare with her head in a half empty bag of sweet feed. The farmer yelled to his wife, "FOUND'ER!"

O.K. I'll stop now and return to watching my screen!!


----------



## cassie

HAHA Renee!! are you getting sleepy??



the joke is good



we are very quiet on the posting front tonight aren't we... I wonder if Diane is still having trouble with her computer, haven't seen her on here much at all today!

I have just started a new topic, cos I want to find out what people think of expressing mare's milk... I have had reports saying both ways are good or bad, not sure either way now... so hopefully I will get some good responses from people


----------



## cassie

Peanut is definetly more restless tonight, not her usual statue self.... can't be long now.


----------



## cassie

OH NO you poor thing Diane!! of course now that you have come back on she is standing still. " oh no Aunty Diane is watching me again I better stay still.... " hehe


----------



## Marty

I fell asleep in my flower pot.

zzzzzzzzzz back to zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thats what Ive been saying for 3 hours...wheres the restlessness? Who knows...about giv'in up on this girl.

Sorry about your computer...I understand your frustrations..I go through it every time we loose power...its been alot lately.

Sunday morning, cripes Peanut better get her butt in gear!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Did you say flower pot?

Didnt you intend to say Potty Pot


----------



## cassie

LOL yeah me too!! so is it this Sunday that you go away?


----------



## Eagle

Life can be so cruel! I think that she brought you up very well and that she must be very proud.


----------



## cassie

here here Renee!! you must be such a wonderful daughter Diane



it would be so exciting for her to take a trip to see her great grand daughter!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Diane, I'm so sorry to hear about your Mum. My mother lived with us for the last four yers of her life and during that time went from being slightly forgetful to the full blown nasties of this horrid disease. She passed away just before her 94th birthday, having lived a wonderful and happy life, but the last two years were difficult, frustrating and sad for us in the main, although we also had spells of fun and loving moments. Make the most of this time with your Mum - 'together moments' are very precious and make the memories for the future.

Peanut is snoozing quietly at the moment - hope she does something before Sunday!

Anna


----------



## cassie

well she has lay down twice tonight... for a bit longer then usual!!


----------



## cassie

oh, that would be so hard, ok, did anyone else see Peanut lay down then roll again? or is it going to be me making up stories again



cos now she is back in her corner... but she DID just lay down, roll then go do a wee, or a poo couldn't see LOL


----------



## Eagle

If she has the toilet in the top left and the bedroom in the bottom right will she give birth under the cam or over by the back door. hmmmmm

Place your bets girls


----------



## cassie

LOL um, near the camera


----------



## Eagle

let hubby have some satisfaction at least whilst she is out


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good Afternoon Ladies, Ive been out cleaning the other barn. I needed to strip a couple stalls before it got too hot....mission accomplished! I made it right down to the wire with hay...down to my last bale but Im getting a delivery on Thursday so all is good.

little bit of an overcast outside so Peanut is out in pasture...if you want to call it that...its more like a sand pit with about 3 dozen sort of blades of grass and these funky things that are green that even cows wouldnt eat!! So basically they are out w/a pile of hay. I see these beautiful fields of people who live in N.florida and Im so envious...I wish that we had those nice fields!! My sister called this morning to tell me her Golden Retriever had 5 puppies early this A.M....I tried to talk her into putting them on Mare Stare...although I dont think I have any more room left on my screen. Whats everyone doing today/ Anything fun? Are you already packed Diane? I guess their weather is about the same so no need for heavy clothes. Im off to clean those piles of poop that are glaring at me on the screen..talk later


----------



## AnnaC

Just checked on our lovely Peanut and saw you popping in with a clean bucket of water for her. She's looking good, but with the cam looking down on her from high up, it is difficult to see her 'shape' - has she dropped any more? How is the area either side of her tail bone, has that gone 'squishy' yet? We need an update. LOL!

Congrats on your big clear out, it's greatly satisfying to get a job done isn't it!





Anna


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hey, will get back to your post in a minute....are you by the computer...

need to hold up a baby racoon that my dogs found a couple minutes ago...called Wildlife Refuge and they are unable to transport to their facility...I cant leave and husbands not home :arg! Any idea what they would eat at this age? Let me know if your watching and I'll run out and hold him up

Thanks


----------



## LittleRibbie

Anna do you know any thing about baby racoons..read last post...sorry I'll reply to your post shortly just need some advice on this little critter


----------



## LittleRibbie

Just found baby # 2 hurt bad..need to put him out of misery....help anyone??


----------



## Eagle

i am here, can i see please, I found this site

http://www.2ndchance.info/raisingraccoons.htm


----------



## LittleRibbie

Heading to barn now thanks


----------



## LittleRibbie

Sorry so quick but was really stressing out Peanut..very vocal


----------



## Eagle

The cam was flicked to the wrong one but never mind I wouldn't want to frighten Peanut


----------



## Eagle

She just peed in her bed where she sleeps bless her she still looks frightened, perhaps you could move them to the house if they are too vocal.

Sorry just a thought


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee I need to go remove him...he's really making a racket right now...just not sure how to humanly euthanize the other ..will read your post in a bit..thanks and sorry

Peanuts a wreck


----------



## Eagle

Heidi is in a bit of a pickle at the moment sorting out her new babies.

Heidi I had a look on line and the best thing for the healthy one would be to close up your dogs for the night and take the raccoon back to where you found it. It is highly possible that the mother will come and get him. As for how to humanly kill the sick one I am not sure, I would imagine a whack on the head but I sure couldn't do it. Sorry I am not much help


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well babies are in the guest house..now there are 2.. there was one that had managed to crawl about 30ft from where the other 2 were found.He appears not hurt and is in the bathtub. The one that I need to euthanize is in a bucket out back. Poor thing wish he would just pass but I guess I need to drown...THIS STINKS. Im going to leave Peanut alone for a bit...Ithink shes calming down now. She didnt get up set untill I picked 1 up and it started screeching! Lordy have mercy


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee thanks for looking up info..just havent had a sec so really, thank you. I dont really want to leave the 2, I think healthy babies where I found them b/c its too close to the barn. Im going to make a comfy little box and place it up higher. Then just hope they dont start making a racket.Hate to do it but if I have too I will put them out side our gate so horses cant hear them and just hope mom finds them. Going to let Peanut out for a bit and hope she relaxes even more!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Just read Dianes last post...going to go throw up ...get my act together and do something

I could never be a vet!


----------



## Eagle

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I would do a quick twist of the neck, "engulfing" the head in you hand. Easier, swift and painless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .






OMG that is gross. You really are a country girl


----------



## Eagle

HEIDI MAKE SURE YOU WASH YOUR HANDS THOROUGHLY AFTER TOUCHING THEM AS THEY CARRY WORMS


----------



## LittleRibbie

Have done several times!! Thanks!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well husband will be home shortly...I cant bring myself to do the deed.

By the way...the bucket IS PINK, Lil'Miss Diane E. Pants!!


----------



## Eagle

I don't blame you, that is why god made men!


----------



## Eagle

It is pink and Peanut is an appaloosa!




Hey Diane have you worked out what is sitting on the wall between the 2 girls? It looks like a cat but it hasn't moved in 2 days



Did you ask for a pet to replace your tv bc I think she has given you a stuffed one


----------



## LittleRibbie

I was wondering when you guys would notice that Ive been fixing up Dianes place...just a little knick knack here and there. Renee you win the prize for noticing it first





you gotta see whats going in tonight...if hubby feels like putting it up. Heck I spend enough time out there I want all my favorite things right out there with me. No Diane, its not a T.V.


----------



## Eagle

MIss Peanut is stood by her "let me out" door quietly so I am off to bed. I will have her up from about 1.00am and i sure hope she foals bc tomorrow is the last day of school before the summer hols and I don't know how much I will be able to help with the monkeys around. Ggrrrrrr and then Diane will be gone from Sunday so she better hurry up. Try giving her some spicy food and a long walk. Lol

Nite nite


----------



## Eagle

Is that pack a suitcase for you or for her? " have this foal or you are out" Lol


----------



## AnnaC

Sleep well Renee.





Just checked on Peanut and whoops, she has 3 babies in her stable. LOL!! I think the dogs are enjoying the fan!

Anna


----------



## LittleRibbie

Im not sure if it was the trailer ride or the fact that Annas husband drove 5 miles at 10 miles an hour...either way, It worked!!

yes, the dogs do enjoy the fans...when their not eatting the darn pony poop!! very embarrasing... on camera too! My new knick knack was found on the side of the road...its a resin Scotty dog I think.He's scrouching down so he sort of looks like a cat. I was driving and thought it was a hurt dog on the side. Did a U Turn, grabbed a jacket that I had on the back seat and went over to save the dog....guess I thought I would wrap him up in a blanket. Its a good thing I saved him, who knows how long he would have survived and he had not eatten in days!! He's a little stiff but should heal quickly. Surprise Diane, you have a new dog, I'll watch him untill you get back!!


----------



## cassie

Heidi, wow!!! you have had an eventful day! you poor thing!! the quickest way without an injection would be a blow over the head... maybe hubby can do it for you? I would hate to drown a racoon...



but I don't know if they are pests over there or not...? we don't have them here hehe

let me know if you need anymore help... I agree with Renee about putting the others back near the tree, but if the mum isn't there and there are more dogs around you may have problems so maybe you could keep a little eye on them...?

how is miss peanut today? was hoping for a daytime foaling but oh well, Suzie didn't give me my foal last night so it has to be before 12pm tonight otherwise I am done for!!!! ahhhhh!!!! LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hubby to do list for Wed. P.M. ...after he's worked all day and watched the camera last night and had to run home to dispose of "ROCKY"

1. Please put up my new barn decoration

2. Please adjust color on Camera/computer screen...please check w/Diane at Castle Rock and she will sign off on it

3. The tire on my Poop wagon needs more than air...can we get that fixed?

4.Can you hold Peanut while I look at ALL of Peanuts privates, my friend Cassie will be awake soon and will want to know all the details ( luv ya Cas!! )

5. oh, whats for dinner?

6.


----------



## cassie

haha Heidi your so cute!! and on top of that you have had a VERY stressful day and he needs to give you a massage... yes? hehe

and the check up is a must!!!!


----------



## cassie

YES that is a must



hehe


----------



## cassie

haha just read your post Diane



that is good



a bit sad but good


----------



## LittleRibbie

You can bet I plan on forwarding that to a few people.

years( many many ) ago when I was a wild, selfish, druggie that didnt give a darn.. I never realized how much of what I did affected others in my family or my real friends. So your Joke/words of wisdom really hits home...and very true. Thanks Diane for sharing it.


----------



## Barbie

I like that Diane!!!!!!

Just stopped by to catch up - have been checking all the cameras - can't believe none of these babies are arriving!!!!! Come on already!!!

Just have to add - what's with the blue bucket?????


----------



## cassie

haha your funny Diane!! LOL



Peanut has no chance!!


----------



## cassie

Heidi, were you able to check Peanut?? wondering how she is looking tonight? has she got cow poops??


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good Evening Ladies, I trust we all have had a nice day? It just finished raining here not to long ago so maybe I can make it the whole night w/o any power interruptions. hows it going with you Diane? Computer working like a charm again? Hows Miss Suzie...I will not call her a sloth, I just dont have it in me...Tubba Wubba maybe but not a sloth. how come no one has mentioned your blue bucket...I see you have one. Maybe next year I should go with a yellow one! Skiff got home to late to surprise him with his honey do list so I guess my decorating will have to wait. Im about ready to head to the other house and check on Rocky #1 and Rocky #2. Skiff brought home some pediolyte but they didnt take much earlier. We have someone picking them up in the A.M. but I dont know if they will even last that long. Sad little guys. Well I have to go see how Kims Mommies are doing and I'll check back shortly.

Diane, you mentioned your packing and doing it last minute. Im the exact same way. I know it will be hard for you to understand b/c of how fashionable I am when you see me on camera..but I hate clothes, hate spending money on them even more and can go places for 2 weeks and have only the smallest of suit cases. Well when we used to go visit my family I would take only a laundry basket of clean clothes...A plastic laundry basket is what I would tote into peoples homes...Im such a city kid red neck!Poor Skiff...Im such an embarassment!!

When I got home I just dumped the whole laundry basket in the washing machine. Very handy!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Cassie, full bag, the whole nine yards. She had a couple patties this A.M. when I went in but they are back to normal now. You mean you didnt see me scrubbing the sides of her bathroom corner down this morning. ALL OVER THE WALLS OF DIANES FRESHLY STAINED WOOD!!


----------



## cassie

LOL Heidi your the funniest!!! cloudy here, but no rain yet today... LOL tubba wubba suits her very well... its actually a purple bucket... and it will be replaced after this arvo... after Anna talked to me about foals and drowning and such... going to do a similar set up to your feeding in your stable... will try anyway LOL Suzie was fine when I left her this morning waddling around eating some hay... she didn't finish her brekky this morning... would love for her to have that foal TONIGHT!!! hopefully she is listening....

so did you manage to inspect Peanut or not....??




poor little things, never seen a racoon in real life... let alone a baby one... must be so cute!! poor little things!! I hope they survive the night... and go into foster care... or whatever you guys do over there lol


----------



## cassie

sorry Heidi LOL finished typing after you had already posted lol no I didn't see it LOL sorry....

Thats good about cow patties and such!! is her bag huge? or just full?


----------



## cassie

LOL we are so happy that you are back on the computer full time!! HEHE

Peanut seems to be herself tonight... not much going on in the foaling department as yet...




"Flip-flops"





...thongs/ sandals


----------



## LittleRibbie

I wish I could wear flip flops....my feet are too ugly and I dont want anyone to see my toes....big ole'leather work boots for me.

A Thong...no way...I'd be afraid I'd loose it and not be able to find it at the end of the day


----------



## cassie

HAHA sorry girls, couldn't resist!!!!





A 'thong' is usually called a G-string... don't ask me why, I don't have anything to do with them LOL

well Peanut isn't standing in "her" corner... thats a change!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh, I forgot,

I was not implying that MY bucket was blue all day...I swear to you it has been PINK ( wish I could figure out how to write in color )since yesterday afternoon. Honest!!

And Cassie...I luv you..." is her bag huge, or just full? "....well Cassie, I dont rightly know..I dont know how full is huge or how huge is full...remember I'm as new at this as you are. Im going to try to take the attitude that when Peanut is ready she will have this foal.I was making myself physically ill for a couple weeks prior to the camera being on. Every little thing, I would work myself into a frenzy with worry

believe me when I say...I was not in a good place. Maybe it was the dogs getting sick or maybe just the fact that we get together every night and watch other peoples horses but it has really helped me calm down....at least on the out side. If she starts not acting normal or I notice any thing that I cant diagnose myself...the vet will be called.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cassie, I held up the racoon in that window for Renee, Poor Peanut heard the screech and looked up terrified...I think she is now afraid of what behind the window...I feel so badabout it


----------



## cassie

hehe your funny... to change the colour, in the reply... where you see no. 2 its the A and a paintbrush...

PINK BLUE PURPLE hehe

 

LOL ok, I'm the same i guess, except I am obsessed with any pics I can get hehe but every mare is different... and every foaling is different... you should have heard the guy who i got Suzie off, go off at me when I said I thought she was going to foal without a bag!! OMG would have thought I had just cursed the family name "she won't foal until her bag is HUGE!!, thats what she did with her last two..." YES SIR!! 

not loser!

 

hope you like all the different colours. lol it was fun


----------



## cassie

oh no poor Peanut!!



haha I can so imagine it! give her a treat and say I'm sorry...



then all will be well again.


----------



## LittleRibbie

LittleRibbie said:


> Cassie, I held up the racoon in that window for Renee, Poor Peanut heard the screech and looked up terrified...I think she is now afraid of what behind the window...I feel so badabout it


Cassie, my last post was a test on my color lesson...it looks like I failed


----------



## cassie

hmmm, if at first you don't succeed..... try, try again hehe



Blue


----------



## LittleRibbie

I really should have asked for the COMPUTERS FOR DUMMIES BOOK for Christmas


----------



## LittleRibbie

I Did IT !! I DID IT !!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Just FYI...It looks like Peanut never has a pile of hay and is eatting shavings...just so your aware... this girl is a piggy and usually gets too much hay..she spreads it around then gets mad when its not in a pile so she wont eat "the mess she made"

Im not giving her any till she cleans up her mess!


----------



## cassie

haha good work with the colours and with teaching Peanut not to make a mess of Dianes room LOL

Going to be away from the computer for a little while now... clean out of Suzie's stable


----------



## Marty

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hey Marty, called you today...you must have been crafting or doing your origami paper stuff....just wanted to ask you if I could let a baby racoon nurse off Peanut for a few minutes today


----------



## Eagle

Morning all



I have just read back and Gosh!!! you have been bored.



I think we need a foal soon before we all lose it


----------



## LittleRibbie

YA THINK??


----------



## LittleRibbie

I think Diane needs more icons to choose from...who do we talk to about LB getting the fancy icons they have over there at Mare Stare.....I dont want to take my business else where but if I have'ta I will !!


----------



## cassie

:rofl



you girls are HILARIOUS!! you make me laugh!!

and it is very true about us needing a foal!! otherwise I'm sure we will go insane!



LOL

and your right Heidi about marestare, gosh they have some emoticons!! I was shocked LOL


----------



## cassie

no worries Diane!! we are here!!





Hey Heidi how come Peanuts stable light is still on?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Because my butts stuck to the chair too





No actually I do need to go turn it out. Ive just been putting it off b/cits so much easier to see when the light is on. Im going now to shut it of and have a cig.


----------



## Eagle

I am off to take Alberto to school. Today is his last day then it's goodbye freedom


----------



## LittleRibbie

Way to go ALBERTO



NO MORE SCHOOL








WAY TO GO RENEE



NO MORE FREEDOM


----------



## cassie

haha Heidi you put it so well poor Renee... well I have to go back down to work to do the tills... ponies in bed for the night Little brats!





be back in half an hour... ponies I don't mind if you foal without me...except for Suzie of course LOL just as long as you have your FOALS!!!


----------



## AnnaC

You ladies are just too much!!

You chat your way through 3 or more pages here and when I come on to check on what is happening, I have so much to read through, plus flicking up the cams to keep viewing our girls, I have no time to post before I hear my lot outside calling for their brekies! LOL!!

Haven't posted it on LB but we lost a foal three days after Chapella foaled. Exactly the same 'happening' as Chapella - mo pointy belly, no movement with her vulva, bag just begining to show movement, experienced mare (born 1995, we bred her) foals easily always going to her full dates. Daughter had done last minute checks on everyone and then left her farm to come over here with a couple of big round bales of hay for me. We got chatting doing a catch up on the mares progress - she stayed longer than she intended (about an hour and a half) went back to her farm and found mare in the field with perfect foal beside her - still in the bag! Foal still warm so she tried everying just in case, but it was too late. Perfect little filly, skinny looking though, pale chestnut with a trace of white spotting showing on her quarters (Momma and Daddy spotted). The mare is fine (thank goodness) and last night was showing good signs that she was accepting that the foal was dead and asking to go out with her fiends, so daughter will remove the foal and wait to see how the mare is before getting rid of it completely.

But daughter, of course, is beside herself, doing the 'if only' - 'if only' thing as this foal was so exitedly hoped for - was a try out mating and we were keeping out fingers crossed for something special, which is exactly what we got!

This mare, like Chapella, was due to foal mid to late July, so I have no idea what is happening this year. We have 3 more mares who might be in foal, due from the beginning of August, but one more who is due from mid July, who is looking just like Chapella and the mare who lost her foal, a small bag but no other signs. Daughter now wont leave the place and is viewing the field every 15 minutes, plus sitting in the living part of our lorry all night (that she has now backed into the centre of the huge barn for night watching)

but she cant keep this up with no sleep! I am not allowed to help as I have had some recent health problems, but we are hoping a friend will come over to give her an afternoon off to get a few hours of snooze, but there is also her 3 year old son to consider - not much chance of sleep with a hyper child running around!

So not a good week for us here so far. Was so hoping for one of the girls on here to produce a nice healthy foal to give me a bit of a lift - COME ON GIRLS!!

Anna


----------



## cassie

Oh Anna you poor thing!! how terrible has your daughter got her mares on marestare so we can watch them??

the poor thing.

hope she is able to get some sleep and the rest of your mares foal well and deliver beautiful healthy foals!! so it would make your day if suzie foaled tonight... come on my baby girl... will go out and check on her again soon...

Praying for you, your family and your girls Anna...


----------



## happy appy

Anna was the sac too think for the foal to break through? or did it tear very easlily?


----------



## Eagle

Oh Anna how sad! I am so sorry for you and your daughter. She sure is having a tough start and with a small child too it makes it so much harder. My youngest is 3 so I totally understand how much time they need at that age. I really hope that things will go smoothly from now on.

A question if it isn't inappropriate, do you vacc. against Rhino?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh man, Im so sorry, why do these things have to happen. We all try so darn hard...please give yourself and your daughter big hugs for me. You have a couple more to go and I'm sending my prayer that the rest will go as you so hope!

We all appreciate the support and warm thoughts you have given us...why does this stuff happen to the ones that give the most!


----------



## AnnaC

You really are sweet people, I knew I could share this with you without the feeling that anyoe would be saying "you should have been watching/there/have realised2 so my thanks.

The bag was actually quite thick, the cord and the afterbirth were all still attached, which made me wonder if it was a red bag that 'delivered easily' eg no complicated foal positions, but I guess we will never know.

Cotics (the mare) is fine and today has happily forgoten about her little daughter. We will not be breeding her again this year as she has had two babies on the trot and we never aim for three. But next year maybe, if we still have the colt/young stallion we used - it would have been his first and only foal for us.

No Renee we dont vacs against Rhino - dont think anyone does here in the UK??

Daughter is calming down a bit now - just feeling very sad and keeps going and giving Cotics a cuddle (which she loves LOL!!)

Just in case you are wondering about Cotics being a strange name, she is actually known as Narcotics, but we dont often shout that out across the fields when we want her! LOL!! (her real name is Nokomis but for some reason she has been Narcotics from when she was a yearling - probably because she was always so hyper and strong willed and mostly appeared to be 'high' on something.



Now in her mid teens she has at last turned into a calm sweet girl, but the name has stuck!)

Peanut is obviously enjoying some out and about time - fingers cross tonight might be 'productive'???

Anna


----------



## Eagle

Wow the colour is good today! Now we know that the bucket really is pink. I think Diane might need some curtains on the window to the take room, what colour diane?


----------



## cassie

hi Heidi, how is your girl looking today? how sad is it about Dreamer and Sugar,

sorry Diane I didn't want to put it on Tina's post but when they say the foals aren't viable... they are dead? (to put it blunt) how do they get the foal out... Heidi if you would rather me not ask this question on your post thats fine... Diane if you could reply back to my post it would be appreciated...

Kinda scared for suzie now... especially after Anna as well...





here's hoping Peanut delivers us a beautiful healthy filly tonight!! I think we deserve one!! with everything going on... n Suzie's false last night silly girl


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cassie, this is OUR post...feel free to talk about anything, just glad that we can all be in these things together oxox


----------



## cassie

ok LOL sorry .

Thanks Diane.

I don't even think we have fescue grass in australia Dad had never heard of it...

what is miss Peanut up to tonight Heidi?


----------



## cassie

all seems quiet with Peanut tonight... I think she has dropped more though


----------



## cassie

haha Diane!! she does look, uncomfortable even though she is just standing there... her's hoping either tonight or tomorrow night,


----------



## cassie

has she got cow patties Heidi? I agree Diane, she is looking more uncomfortable tonight... she hasn't laid down at all and she hasn't spent the whole time in 'her corner' not her usual self tonight...


----------



## Eagle

Morning all



hhmm someone seems a little restless! Butt rubbing you say Diane, so she is copying Suzie. Maybe they will foal together


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee!!




how are you?

OMG how cute would that be!! a Peanut and a Suzie foal both in the same night!! we would have to do something real cute with their show names if it happened LOL


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all!

Such sad news from Tina - I'm so sorry for her and the girls.

Little Peanut looks fairly quiet at the moment, but lots of tail swishing going on, maybe.................

I just saw a pink 'thing' in Cassie's field - has she painted Suzie?

Anna


----------



## Eagle

The cam is a bit blurry since we have colour! do we need to blame hubby



It is o.k for now but we will want a perfect view when she is birthing.

Heidi I don't spy anything new in Diane's house, did hubby get home too late or is this a suspense game?


----------



## Eagle

baby of the month position is still available so come on Girls


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Ladies, just want to let you know when Skiff wakes up for "his gig" Im going to ask him to adjust pixels...cam will be down at around 3 till ?....not long...think we may end up w/less color but better picture!


----------



## Eagle

well I guess we aren't going to win baby of the month!


----------



## cassie

its very sad



LOL would have been fun to win baby of the month hey Heidi



hope Peanut has a great day outside and decides its time to get down to action tonight!!


----------



## cassie

How is her royal highness n the princess doing today Heidi?? They both have to let go of their foals at some time!! how did the baby raccoons go??


----------



## Marty




----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Ladies, boy, I sure thought Cassie was going to be passing out cigars today. She sure is keeping things interresting. Were at a stand still w/Peanut nothing to report....last night she hardly laid down at all but the minute she get out in the am she rolls none stop for 10 min. Miss Renee....how long were you going to make us wait....a new stallion....congratulations...do tell and do show photos. Is he from the U.S.? Diane how was your day with your Mom, did she get her hair done? I bet your getting excited to see your grandson. Do you have a direct flight? Hi Marty is this Nicks fault that Peanut is taking her time!!I think he misses Peanut b/s as soon as he finishes his breakfast he hi tails it down the fence to chat w/Peanut. I hope we can breed holly in the next couple weeks then he can spend the time w/her after....I think he may enjoy the company.Going to go check posts but will chat later


----------



## cassie

Hey Heidi, I thought I would be too LOL Suzie is keeping us waiting,



at least we know she is close, I wish Peanut would do the same!! or even better do the REAL thing and give us a new foal!!! she has been looking more restless tonight though... a couple of looks at the tummy...



she can't be too much longer.


----------



## Marty

My mares usually never go 330. Its more like 320 around here or less. I really think your dates are off!


----------



## Eagle

What is she today Heidi


----------



## cassie

tummy scratches just then... yeah how many days is she now??


----------



## cassie

a little bit of pacing just then...


----------



## LittleRibbie

if dates are correct 355 ...i tend to believe im wrong w/date too


----------



## Eagle

omg you must be wrong, did she stay out in the field with Nicky last year? Have you noticed thaat she is stood in the wrong corner! maybe it is bc the outside light is on!


----------



## cassie

wow, I think maybe you might be right about being wrong





I noticed Renee!! she has been moving about her stable more than normal...


----------



## AnnaC

All quiet for now, but she doesn't look very comfortable............???

Maybe tonight???

Anna


----------



## cassie

I agree Anna, she hasn't been looking comfortable at all tonight, I'm sure it can't be too much longer Heidi!!


----------



## cassie

Hey Heidi how are you my friend? Haven't heard from you in a while just checking that your ok?? Cassie Xoxo


----------



## Eagle

well, it is day now so I guess we wait another day




She sure was different last night, she has moved her bedroom to the back door and when she went down it was more in the middle. I think she must be progressing!


----------



## cassie

I agree Renee



it is exciting



you will have your foal soon Heidi!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good Morning....just saw that I typed the wrong # last night. I havent gone to the chart on LB and will do that later but....

Peanut was

HAND BRED 2X's on July 20th

" " 2X's on July 21st

After that she was turned out with Nicky and stayed with him right up until she moved to the new barn, so about the beginning of June. I saw them breed several times...the last day I actually saw them breed was the 24th. When I get a minute I will double check the chart.

We have a wedding to do today along w/2 BBQ's. I usually do all weddings so I had planned on Peanuts baby on the ground by now and it wouldnt be a problem. oooppss. Poor Skiff now is scrambling to find employees to cover all the jobs.Anyway I have to run out and double check the wedding site and try to calm brides nerves for a few minutes this am.

I think Peanut will be fine, just gotta go to a quick poop removal. I'll leave her stalled and Skiff can watch her on his phone and contact me. I certainlly dont expect anyone to babysit but if you do happen to see anything I have transfered my # to my cell...239 498 1014.

Hi Cassie, ya, sorry, I get a little overwelmed at times and have to stay away....but I missed Suzi and you so much IM BACK!!! how is the cutest Momma on LB doing anyway?? gotta run


----------



## cassie

so she could be anywhere from day 344 to day 348?? is that right??

do you organise weddings Heidi? how cool



how did it go? as it is now 10pm where you are... 

I thought maybe you were feeling a little down or something... Im just about depressed with Suzie, I was sure I would have a foal by now with all she has been doing at night, but she is now in the big paddock so hopefully that will get her in the mood as the last time she went out there was when she started the pre labour stuff LOL come on Suzie, and Peanut I expect you to be a good girl and have your foal tonight for your mummy!!!

I am going to txt you Heidi, just to make sure its working like Renee did for me



I can then contact you if your out





stay positive



your girl will give you that beautiful little filly soon!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hey Cassie, did anyone tell you today how sweet you are? Well you are sweet. Yes we do weddings. We started out doing just the food or basically just catering but now we also do event planning too. Sometimes those events include food sometimes not. Sometimes they want a particular food that we dont feel we can do well and we hire other caterers... sort of sub contracting. Its alot of fun most times but it does get stressful when you have so many other companies that you deal with just for one event and they all have to go perfectly...lighting,bus/limo co. hotels,linen,flowers,decorating. If you are planning a wedding let me know ....I'd love to go to see you and Suzi!!

Just came in from bopping back between barns tonight. Earlier fireworks...huge and loud.Poor Peanut was really flipping for a few minutes but couldnt tell about the other horses. Went over and gave the others extra hay and beet pulp..I think they are happy now.At least its quiet again. Sure hope its not like tonight on the 4th. I wish they would ban fireworks for private sale here in Fl. Im sort of a party pooper like that...I would rather they leave them to the pros to light off.


----------



## cassie

naw thankyou



how exciting!! not planning a wedding anytime soon LOL have to get a boyfriend first hehe 

was wondering how come Peanut was out of her stable LOL but thats good that they have stopped now, In NSW private fireworks are illegal. still they happen once in a while poor Peanut maybe the fireworks will scare the foal right out of her LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie

That would be nice!! She has quieted down now so I hope all is well again. IM hping the lights being off might make her want to lay down like Suzi


----------



## Marty

:arg! :arg! :arg! :arg! :arg! :arg! :arg!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hey Marty, I'd call you but just got off the phone w/my sister...battery died and you know I CANT CALL YOU WITH OUT HAVING 3 FULLY CHARGED PHONES!!

how are your babies...I know you got pictures of them so why dont you share them w/us!


----------



## Marty

I finally figured this out. Peanut is holding out for the 4th of July! That way you can name the baby Firecracker, Liberty, Freedom, or something like that instead of "Baby Nut"........and don't say Nutcracker!


----------



## cassie

hopefully





Dearest Peanut

Please take a lesson from Suzie and lie DOWN oh and while your at it, maybe if you start pushing we might have a foal by morning.

Ta,

Love Cassie 

you must be sick of me asking, but what is she like tonight?? has she let you have even a drip of her milk??


----------



## LittleRibbie

I love Nut Cracker it goes well w/Peanut. I would love it if it was on the 4th





Cassie I was going to try to get alittle milk tonight but by the time skiff got home and after the fireworks..just decided not to push it.

maybe tomorrow. I will say it looks like you could drive a suburban thru her butt.


----------



## Eagle

LittleRibbie said:


> I will say it looks like you could drive a suburban thru her butt.


Good lord above!! poor girl


----------



## cassie

LOL good!!! hehe she seems more settled now tonight... come on Peanut!!

Morning Renee!!!!


----------



## Eagle

good morning


----------



## cassie

how are you in Italy today??

no news to report, unforunatly wish we did oh well


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all.





Just checked on our girls and Suzie is obviously outside having her baby in the corner of the big paddock, out of sight of the cam, and Peanut is just getting enormous and contemplating whether she can hang on for the 4th July!

Fireworks - ugh, I hate fireworks! Well not all fireworks, but why cant they stick to one or two big organised displays and ban all those little back yard family ones. After a really disasterous 'next door' firework party several years ago, we luckily moved from England to Wales and now live miles away from the dreaded noise/sight that local fireworks create. Hope Peanut wont have to 'suffer' too much over the next few days, poor girl.

Glad the wedding went off ok Heidi, but it is worrying when you have to leave home for any reason when waiting for a mare to foal isn't it? I know daughter even worries about returning to the house to get a meal prepared, let alone to eat it. She doesn't have cameras this year - borrowed some for last year - so she is outside in the barn most of the day, where she can also view the field, and she sits up at nights in our lorry, now parked in the huge barn with its side windows directly facing the expectant Momma's stable. She dozes with her head on the window ledge so she is so uncomfortable she wakes every 10 minutes of so! When indoors for any reason during the day she runs upstairs every 10 minutes to look across at the field from one bedroom window. And all this for a mare not due until the beginning of August (covering dates 5-8 September), but after what has happened here so far this year, this mare is now looking as if she could foal any minute or go another two weeks!



But you simply cant take the chance can you?

Hopefully we shall see a Peanut baby very soon, and that Suzie follows suit and has hers tonight.



Bless them both!

Anna


----------



## REO

LittleRibbie said:


> I will say it looks like you could drive a suburban thru her butt.


Tickle her nose with a feather so she'll sneeze and the baby will fly out!





It's the FOAL that triggers labor, so don't blame Peanut, talk to the tummy!


----------



## Eagle

Anna your poor daughter will be wreck, if only we were all neighbours!

It is going to be another scorcher here in italy today and I have to take my eldest to summer camp for week. One down one to go lol unfortunatly he is too young. Sighhhh

Peanut has just gone doen at 3.00 am on the dot.


----------



## LittleRibbie

I know its going to be tonight...I know it


----------



## AnnaC

Fingers crossed!!

Anna


----------



## cassie

Morning Anna, no foal to report here Suzie is in for the night, after having lots of fun in the mud 

your poor daughter Anna... can she borrow a camera again?? or buy one? I have a baby monitor for Suzie and you can see its fine, not heaps good quality but it works!!

alright then Heidi start talking to that baby!!! come on baby!!!

hope you guys don't get to hot in Italy today Renee, our winter camp is set to begin Tuesday and I'm a leader for two of the days. freezing cold in the bush yippee LOL

COME ON BABY FOAL!!! you still have time to make an appearance tonight!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Anna, your poor daughter. Of course she is doing everything possible to keep these horses safe..now shes sleeping in the car..oh bless her heart. But she has children too...that must be so hard.

I just hope its a safe uneventful delivery. I want to run out and check the poops in the stall and see if they look like cow patties but I dont want to disturb her!


----------



## cassie

hmmm leave her I'd say... if she is looking interesting just let her be





good positive thinking Heidi!!! LOVE IT!! hehe


----------



## Eagle

OMG did you see that?? she couldn't be bothered to even walk to the bathroom! she just peed in the middle


----------



## cassie

ooooooh!!! well I'm headed out to night church, doesn't start till 6:30 but I'm on singing so gotta go practice



Peanut and baby I give you permission to be born while I'm away!!! your lovely Aunties are watching you so all is safe!!!


----------



## Eagle

Happy singing


----------



## LittleRibbie

Please sing

A STAR IS BORN!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee I did notice that.


----------



## Eagle

LittleRibbie said:


> Please sing
> 
> A STAR IS BORN!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee, whats your take on her...youve been watching every night too. tonight certainlly isnt her normal behavior but it still I think a coupple hrs away


----------



## AnnaC

Enjoy your singing Cassie!

Peanut does seems to be more restless, although she mostly seems to be trying to rub her shoulders - I notice you often have a fly mask on her Heidi, is she a bit 'fly sensitive' or is she just feeling a bit over hot and itchy tonight?

Thanks for your thoughts re daughter, dont worry though, she is made from stern stuff (me!). Actually last year was the first we had (borrowed) cameras. Before that our routine was much the same as daughter's is now. Checking mares every 20 minutes during the day and night, and at nights we always spent another 15-20 minutes down in the barn with the girls, talking to them, picking up droppings, giving a bit more hay where necessary. They loved it just as we did - it was 'our' time with the girls, as other than when foaling, they all live out (often several fields away from house and barns, and get visited once or twice a day for a check/chat. They are just so relaxed at foaling time, never getting up if they are snoozing, while we pop into their stables to pick the poos or to give a quiet stroke, but maybe this is because we have a more or less 'closed' herd? The last time we purchased new mares was in 2004 and 2005, so from when we started in 1992 all our girls are (more or less) home bred and by the time all the daughters, grand daughters and neices of our original girls, come through the 'breeding barn', they are well used to our strange ways! LOL!!

Off to check on Peanut and Suzie again. Oh and by the way, be careful what you say, my foundation mare is a Nutcracker (Nutty) and she would be very upset at any slight on her name - you would not want to be around Nutty when she gets upset - you have been warned!!

Anna


----------



## Eagle

She sure has been restless tonight



who knows she could be a few more days or flop down whilst I am writing


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Anna, Nutty sounds like a couple of my little girls!!Her rubbing is more than alittle disturbing..she sems to do it often for the past week.She does tend too always get lots of flys on her face but I try to keep her mask on when I notice they are out. Its the neck and side rubbing that has me stumped. You may have seen me w/a comb the other day...checking for fleas or maybe some other yucky mite in her mane.nothing. I will say she has not had a bath in over 2 weeks because of her frantic rolling when she gets wet...just makes me too nervous to watch her and figured we will have a spa day after foaling. This is really going out on a limb but I wonder if its too hard for her to lay down and roll so this is her way to position baby...I sure hope not.

Do you know "why'or whats the signifigence (sp ) of the loose poop prior to foaling


----------



## Eagle

I think it is their way of emptying out. When I called the vet to to tell him to get his butt here bc Britt was going to foal, he asked what made me so sure and I told him she had pooped 6 times in an hour, he said that wasn't a real sign, well she foaled 10 minutes later and I lost the filly. I won't tell you what I wanted to say to him!!!

This was a very particular case though and I knew she was very high risk so don't panic Heidi


----------



## Eagle

the manure goddess is on the loose!


----------



## LittleRibbie

How heartbreaking, I think I remember your posting on that. Well The "godess just picked up 5 piles, 3 pretty runny out of Peanuts stall and there is only 2 in Silver Belles. I dont know if that means anything but maybe?

Your sons Summer camp ..is it an overnight camp or does he just go for the day. How long does it last? I always for bad for the youngest when their older sibling gets to do things and they arent old enough yet...maybe he would rather just hang w/mom anyway. When do the kids start school there. Kids in fl. dont start until Oct. b/c the schools dont want to have to pay to air condition the school in Sept..always thought that was odd.


----------



## cassie

I'm back



singing was lots of fun thanks





no foal yet Heidi,



did you talk to that baby yet? I have talked to Suzie's baby and told her/him that tonight is the night!! 

I agree with Renee I think humans do a similar thing... well that is what I have heard as I have never experienced it HEHE

oh Renee, how terrible!! stupid vet... as we have been saying the whole time!! we know our horses better than anyone else!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

No Not yet



I was so hoping it was going to be last night while Skiff was going to be here. He leaves shortly and will not be home till around 10 pm..we have a couple events today....I just really wanted the extra hands for emergency and /or support. We live out in the country and cell phones dont work well out here...well only if you stand in a particulr spot ( its way away from barn )which means I will have to run in the house for the land line. Oh well...Im not going to think about that


----------



## cassie

I'm sure that everything will be fine! she will do a great job of foaling and she will be the best mum!!

I'm sure Suzie is going to foal while Dad and my brothers are down at the snow for the week!! Dad is my animal helper grrr LOL so glad I decided I should stay home with mum phew!!! LOL

that sucks about phone reception!! do you have a satellite phone or something?

Hope everything goes well for Skiff tomorrow!!


----------



## Eagle

Matteo is off for the whole week and we will go and have lunch at the camp and pick him up next Sunday. I am going to take Alberto to the circus tonight as he just loves animals. ( I am sure I will be cringing for the entire performance)

Does your phone work in the stall with Peanut? We might want to pre-organise some sign language:

1 finger Colt

2 fingers Filly

you could always give us your vets number just in case you need help and can't leave Peanut.

THIS WILL NOT HAPPEN BUT I LIKE TO BE PREPARED (sods law says things only happen if you are not prepared! Right?

What do you think?


----------



## cassie

Sounds like a great idea to me Renee!! Hope u have a great time at the circus!! What is the time in italy??


----------



## Eagle

It is 13.00 here


----------



## Eagle

Well Heidi????? any changes? are her nipples pointing down?


----------



## cassie

??? Yes do inform us please!!


----------



## AnnaC

All seems quiet with both girls at the moment - I always have to rush back to the cams to check before I post, as I'm never sure if, by the time I have read through everyone elses post, someone could have foaled!!

Heidi, sorry but I have no idea why Peanut has suddenly started to feel itchy on her neck. If she laid down more I'd say perhaps something in the shavings. She used to nibble her front legs a while ago didn't she - perhaps it is just something she does in the late stages of pregnancy? Well you know what these mares are like!



But I doubt it is the lack of a bath, the only bods who get washed here are those going showing. The mares never see shampoo or water, except rainwater of course, but then our lot are kept 'au naturalle' (sp?) and need all the natural oils left in their oats (and the dirt, muck and dust!!)

Regarding loose piles of poo - most mares in late pregnancy will do some loose piles, but they do them at the normal time they would do normal poos. When you see your mare walking round the stable doing small loose piles one after the other with hardly a break - expect a foal any minute! LOL!! And yes, it is the normal way to clear the bowel before straining to get the foal out. Also dont panic after foaling as it will quite often be 12 hours or more before a mare gets enough food going through her system again to do another poo! It is nice to be able to offer a mare several wet/damp feeds after she foals, rather than put dry food through her empty system, plus soft leafy hay and best of all an hour or so out (maybe in hand) to graze on some really good grass. We have a special 'safe for baby' area of nice rich grass that we use for all our mares, in hand, around 5 hours after they have foaled and graze them for about 3/4 to an hour to help flush through their systems naturally. Depending upon the foal we may do this twice the next day, before allowing them both out loose in the mare and foal field the next day. It helps to keep control of the mare if the foal is a little weak in the leg department for a couple of days, foal gets to run around while Momma munches the grass. It's better for the foal than to risk Momma taking off at a gallop loose across a field, either because she feels like it or because she wants to keep her new baby away from anyone else in the field who might be wanting a looksee!

Heavens, why is it that I always write so much everytime I post. I really must stop it - bad habit of mine! LOL!!

Rushing off to check the girls - most probably both had babies after all this time.





Anna


----------



## LittleRibbie

sorry, was just glued to cam..She was down at 9;30 SO NOT LIKE HER. nipples pointing straight down loose stools, hard bag Vets # 1- 239- 694- 7177DR.VanRoekel or one of his associates ( not sure who is on call today/tonight. Thank you Anna, I think today I'll spend a little time putting up round pen panels to make a smaller grassy pasture.not much grass in the pastures as they are now but wehave the front lawn. Hi diane..no need to babysit you silly girl...go start your vacation


----------



## LittleRibbie

Little drop of goodness on each





I even broke down and put a little straw in there...little Suzi always looks like a bug in a rug in her stall so I figured I should bite the bullet and give Peanut some. I just hope she only uses it to sleep and not poop and Pee. My big fear is fireworks tonight...we have these spanish neighbors down the street and they tend to party for every holiday.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh dont you dare...silly goose! But I do love the praying for rain...never even crossed my mind but its brilliant!!


----------



## Eagle

I have just got back, what is happening?????


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi, I checked Peanut earlier and she has a little drop on each teat. She layed down for about 30 min w/alot of checking out her sides...legs stretched out. She has never layed down when the sun is up.


----------



## LittleRibbie

diane,I know you are busy getting ready to leave so you can answer later if you want but didnt you say your horses are at your moms house...do your brothers live at your moms too or would this mean they have to make a point and actually go there to "check on them".snowcap would be nice...i'll pray


----------



## Eagle

she sure is restless today, does she want out? I find it very strange that she keeps standing in the bathroom!

Diane I am sending prayers that your mare will hold on until you get back and the SHE is snowcap.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee, most of my horses are usually stalled during the mid afternoon anyway and are not let out again until 4 sometimes 5 so staying in her stall now shouldnt be that upsetting to her. But taking your suggestion, I did let her out and it was good, she at least got down and did a few good rolls and meandered around alittle. Its just so darn hot and I cant see her in the pasture I stalled her after 30 min. I will go out later when it cools to try again for some more rolling. I wish I had finger paints as I would love to write HI DIANE right across her back!!Shes so fat there is a ton of writing area!!


----------



## Eagle

"Hurry Home Aunty Diane" would even fit on that fat butt



I think you were right to put her out for 30 mins as she was looking as though she wanted to go, maybe she prefers to roll out in the open. I have a mare that will roll as soon as I open her stall door right on the concrete, it is really funny, I will video it one day.

Anyway back to miss peanut she seems happier now, come on Peanut give up your cashew


----------



## LittleRibbie

that would be a funny video...maybe its thr roughness and coolness of the concrete that feels so good!


----------



## cassie

Glad that peanut is looking settled



exciting bout the milk n the rolling are you going to try n express some or just leave her??

I noticed the straw yay!!!! Comfy peanut tonight she might get so comfy that the foal would slide right out of her wish suzie would do that grrr lol

Praying for rain at your neighbors house tonight!!

Or you could go up to them n say very nicely

Excuse me ma'am sir I was wondering if you would be so kind as to hold off your fireworks as I have a mare about to foal and she does not like the fireworks

Hehe maybe that could work wow I really am in a strange mood this morning


----------



## cassie

Peanut has changed corners again Heidi!!! Have the fireworks started yet??


----------



## cassie

Lol I think we have fireworks hehe hi Heidi peanut looks pretty calm probably having her mum there helps


----------



## lucky lodge

wow she loves a scratch lovely to watch, hope bub comes soon


----------



## cassie

It is lovely to watch



yes we are all hoping peanut decides to give Heidi her foal!!! Hope it's born tonight after 12 then it's an independence dayfoal


----------



## LittleRibbie

Yup, you guess it fireworks!! I stayed with Peanut and SilverBelle and sent Skiff over to camp at the other barn for a bit.Poor guy just walked in from work and I had him out babysitting horses. I think they have quieted down for now so we should be good to go. I have not gone to bed for a couple nights so Im going to turn the torch to Skiff and he will watch and I will try to sleep for a bit. If you guys see anything out of Peanuts norm feel free to call us,I will most likely not nap for more than a couple hours...if that. Good Night All and Happy 4th!! See you in a bit


----------



## cassie

Have a lovely sleep Heidi!!! We are watching your girl!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks Cas, Im going to try but they just started fireworks again :arg! looks like I may need to stay awake alittle longer


----------



## cassie

Oh grrr how frustrating poor peanut she is loving those scratches though!!!

Peanut is yawning lots tonight!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

IM yawning lots too tonight!! Too!!


----------



## cassie

Haha you poor thing are you going to try n get some sleep now??


----------



## AnnaC

All quiet on the Peanut front, she's grazing her stable at the moment.

So sorry you and Peanut (and your other horses) had to go through more fireworks Heidi - hope you managed to get a couple of hours snooze?

Come on Peanut, you will be so much more comfortable with that baby on the ground as against having to carry it around with you all the time.





Happy 4th July my friends.














Anna


----------



## cassie

Hi Anna!!!



happy 4th July have you noticed though that she has changed corners?? she has been pacing a little more tonight too, and just before the was two massive bites just to her tummy just near her back legs... poor foal was in for it LOL

come on Peanut we want to see your Baby


----------



## AnnaC

Yes Cassie - different corners, just like Suzie last night when she insisted on keeping close to her water bucket a lot of the time!

Just seen Heidi doing a stable clean up - I love those owners who are busy busy during the nights. LOL!! I hope she managed to get a couple of hours sleep though?

Off to do my crew now, will check in again before I leave to go do a little shopping and then on to visit Cathy (daughter) - back around my late lunchtime, so probably by morning with Peanut?

Anna


----------



## Eagle

Heidi, I really feel for you when I see you out there at 3.30 am, these girls really make us nervy don't they. You know you want to fill her stall with straw so be done with it, go and get a whole bale and put it down, you will feel better after





Hugs Renee


----------



## cassie

naw Heidi!! do, Renee is absoloutly right!! and Anna your right too... the last two, maybe three night Suzie has been spending most of her time near the water bucket...

it might be a thing Heidi, a change that both our girls are showing meaning they are getting closer!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good Morning

Good Afternoon

Good Night....just want to make sure I cover everyone.No sleep tonight,late fireworks and actually I dont know why, but Im just not tired. Yes you guys did catch me changing the sheets out there tonight...Renee you have no idea just how right you are...but Im just not ready to get completely on the straw wagon yet.I have to wean myself into it, putting down a flake at a time



Cassi all I ever get to see of Suzi is her Booty...I used to like seeing her in the middle of her stall.

Anna, you need to get Cathy on here to play chit chat with us. Is she ever on LB. Although with children and all the horses Im sure it would be hard for her to find time.

Lets remember to keep Dianes little mare in our thoughts too.

Cassie, I keep forgetting to ask you..I know its cold where you are but will you be clipping alittle of Suzis belly before foaling or is it just to cold to even bother. Talk with you all alittle later


----------



## Eagle

the straw seems to be working bc she is down resting


----------



## cassie

good I'm glad Peanut is resting





No Heidi I won't be, apart from the fact that it is freezing, and she won't let me... I don't think I want to... I know that probably brings up some heated topics about all that... if I had done it when she wasn't as advanced in her pregnancy I might have but I will see how the foal goes... whenever he she makes an appearance... sigh.

p.s suzie is pretty much in the middle now...

no she is up again... penny is still in her paddock gotta go move her back now then she will prob settle down


----------



## Eagle

baby cashew is kicking so much that i could see it on cam



poor Peanut


----------



## Eagle

I am off to bed now Heidi I will have her up your nightime. Have a good afternoon.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Sleep Tight and i'll See ya in a bit!


----------



## Marty

BABY CASHEW!!!!!!!!

















I WOULD DIE DIE DIE! No Nick baby has ever had anything but beautiful names to match his beautiful children!


----------



## cassie

hey Heidi, hope Peanut has her little cashew tonight (LOVE the name by the way!!!)

Cashew you have my consent to be born tonight even though I won't be able to watch you!! be safe little one






Heidi and other aunties and uncles, if you wouldn't mind keeping a little eye on Suzie for me today? she is in the stable for today cos we are in for some wild weather... just a check every couple of hours until you go to sleep would be appreciated





Thanks

Have a good night Heidi, Peanut and Cashew!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Diane:yeah












YOU MADE IT








how was your flight? Dont worry there are still a few hours left till the holiday is over...we all have time for holiday babies. hows your Mom,she must be loving it seeing the 3 generations getting together.No news here except that I now know, I REALLY HATE STRAW !! :arg! At least I gave it a 2nd chance...should have had shavings brought w/hay the other day...now Im almost out and cant leave till baby is born which at this rate might be in August!!

Cassie, I have to ask? where did I miss the post on the name of Cashew...ummm not so sure I'm feeling that name...think we may need to consult a little more on that one.

Diane, any news about your little mare?

Well Im sorry you where not able to get to the computer last night but its probablly just as well....after all it was your first night visiting!

Make sure you post pictures of that new grand baby as soon as she makes her grand entrance!! Talk soon


----------



## cassie

it wasn't me who started it Heidi LOL I was just saying I like it 

no foal yet...



come on miss Peanut!!

Diane I'm glad you made it safe and sound





hope you have a lovely time with your daughter!!


----------



## Eagle

Marty said:


> BABY CASHEW!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WOULD DIE DIE DIE! No Nick baby has ever had anything but beautiful names to match his beautiful children!






Heidi I think your friend Marty is complaining about Peanuts name too





( Calm down Marty, Cashew was just a joke )


----------



## cassie

she is lying down!! YAY

Morning Renee

no, she is up agian


----------



## Eagle

Morning Cassie


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all!

Hope everyone is feeling good today? No 4th July babies then.



Was it Marty who a while back predicted the 4th as a birth date? Like to take another guess Marty?

Glad to hear you arrived safely Diane and that all the family are well. When is the new baby due - sending good wishes for that important birth, plus I hope your little mare hangs on until you return before producing her new baby.

Heidi I know you hate straw (not sure why?) but Peanut obviously approves LOL!! Good to see that she has taken the chance to have a laydown snooze - perhaps a bit more straw is needed LOL! But seriously do you put down straw or hay when the baby is about to be born or do you foal on shavings?

Cassie, I see your weather has improved - Suzie was just following you out of her stable when I last checked on your cam.

Regarding daughter Cathy being on LB, no she isn't, she relies on me to pass over any info/things I learn as she uses her laptop for other things rather than websites. But believe it or not there is no broardband/internet at her partners farm (old fashioned farmers, never used computers!) but under normal circumstances Cathy is here with me a lot of the day and has her internet connection here, it is just now that she refuses to leave the foaling mares at her place, that I dont see her unless I go visit over there. She is most annoyed as she wanted to work on updating our website while mare watching, but no internet!

If all is well this morning with the mares, she is going to chance taking a couple of hours 'off' and shooting up here to 'plug in' so she can get her e-mails from the past two weeks and catch up on 'official' bits and pieces.

Sorry I'm not around here very much to chat, but life is going through a busy/stressful patch right now and I need to be 'elsewhere', but I do keep checking on the girls throughout the day and my thoughts are with you all.





Speak again soon!

Anna


----------



## cassie

HI Anna!!

no weather hasn't improved I just felt bad for her being locked up in the stable all day so when I came home I let her out, but it was still blowing a gale and she had her ears back just standing rear to the wind, so I put her back in and fed her...

Thanks for all the help you have been Anna!! hope everything settles down for you real soon and you mare foal's okay!!

thinking of you and your daughter right now!! your poor things!

well Heidi Peanut is in her normal corner again, looking pretty quiet... gosh I wish these mares would hurry up and have these foals!! if suzie doesn't foal this week I'm going to get the foal out to check her!


----------



## LittleRibbie

"I'm going to get the foal out to check her!" Miss Cassie, will you put the foal back in after you check on her?..I think you mean get the vet out!! silly

My husband sort of made me lay down when he got home last night..said something about needing to sleep. Well I slept and slept.Just got up. He watched the camera all night for me. Im going to go read the other posts and get back to you all shortly.

THANK YOU I DO RECALL NOW THAT IT WAS MISS MARTHA THAT STARTED THAT CASHEW THING!!



NO CASHEW MISS MARTHA....


----------



## cassie

haha WOOPS!!!!!!!!!!! glad you knew what I was saying cos I obviously didn't hand to the forehead!! I think I might be going FOAL CRAZY!!! hehe

Glad you slept so well!! you are amazing staying up all night long!!! good work HUBBY!!!!

very proud of you and him! you OBVIOUSLY NEEDED it!! hehe

No, no cashew... will have to think of another name... macadamia?? JUST KIDDING!!!!


----------



## cassie

We are indeed!!! So excited for u diane!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

I just saw your other post.....congratulations to you, Katy and the rest of the family






did you remember to wrap her tail before she left for the hospital



Will she be using Straw or shavings






O.K. I'll stop being silly!! How about the little brother, I bet he's excited too. Time will go fast w/you visit so enjoy it and dont worry about anything...we'll be here waiting for you to get back.


----------



## Eagle

Good morning Heidi . Lol Any news from Grandma yet?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Just the last post she made..Im angry b/c Skiff watched the camera for a bit this am b/c i needed






and I wanted to get paints for the



well you know......but I completely forgot...may be able to run out in the AM!!

I'll be back in a bit...Quahog Dr. appt. tomorrow so I have to go give him a bath before it gets dark....if I can get him!!


----------



## Equuisize

Hmmm, not sure why but your page is coming up black to me, now.

Says it's 7:07 PM but nothing on the screen....

Is it just me?


----------



## Equuisize

Well, foo .... clock is working/no cam.

I clicked off Cassie's page thinking maybe that would help/no change.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Nancy , im not sure what would be going on I just logged on again the same way you would and it appears fine uummm let me know if you still cant get it to work.

Peanuts stablemate is

Popcorn ( its actually Peanuts sister ) I treated her w/medicated shampoo today b/c she was getting this yucky stuff on her chest..anyway she is in the slinky B/C I didnt have time to let her dry...she will roll, she's a really dappled gray.almost looks appy some days!!

P.S. Diane when I saw Last Spokes post I thought oh Diane is missing this...I was going to remind you to find it when you get back....low and behold...what did you do ..sniff out that horse somehow...you had already found it. I was glad to see Spotty!!

I cant believe they had your daughter waiting for that long...Dr. must be on "mare time" Well I know you'll let us know as soon as she makes her arrival. Have fun!


----------



## Equuisize

Heidi, when you've a moment will you send me the link?

I'll try accessing it that way rather than thru my bookmark.


----------



## LittleRibbie

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=nevertoomini

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=nevertoomini


----------



## Equuisize

I am clueless what is happening.

I even went to some other sites, from the M/S website, that said their cams

are up and running but the only one I can access is Cassie's now?!?!

On her page there is all the buttons, etc and below the cam photo. All the other

cams show up black screens with no buttons below.

Looks like I may not be of much help although I'm leaving your page up in case

it 'wants' to load.


----------



## LittleRibbie

I cant believe you suggested Cracker Jacks

....I really liked it too because of the Florida "Cracker"

I wish I was there when they realized your daughter was a Dr.!! She had better be in the best stall!! With all eyes on her and litle Rachel...does Katy have a grandmas rocking chair set up for you and Rachel/ I hope so!!


----------



## Alicia

I was about to start freaking until I saw someone come in to check...I'm peaking in all night btw...I got kittens I'm nursing so when I get up to feed I check. What is she doing exactly?


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations and welcome to the world little Rachel.


----------



## lucky lodge

I to cant get cassie cam up


----------



## AnnaC

I saw your grand announcement on Cassie's thread Diane, but just wanted once again to say MANY CONGRATULATIONS to all the family on the birth of their perfect little filly.





Cassie's cam has been in trouble due to batteries going flat (it looks as though her Dad borrowed the cam battery for another purpose!) Suzie is fine - no foal yet - and hopefully will be back on cam very soon.

Anna


----------



## cassie

Suzie is back on cam!!! yes Dad was very naughty LOL don't worry I smacked him hehe (just kidding)

he thinks its real cute that all of you are watching Suzie and that Renee rang



oh Renee, Mum thinks your lovely too!!


----------



## bannerminis

All quiet with Peanut too


----------



## LittleRibbie

Welcome Little Rachel





Diane,

Katy and Rachel are beautiful!! When do they get to come home? 6lbs. ! thats tiny!! I never got to see 6lbs.


----------



## Eagle

Me neither, my boys were a huge 8lbs and we get no pain meds here in third world Italy


----------



## LittleRibbie

hi Nancy, were you ever able to get the cam to come up? Renee thanks for keeping an eye on things. I put my head down about mid night and Skiff never woke me..he stayed up. I wish he wouldnt do that...even though I know he was only trying to be nice...I worry he wouldnt know what signs to look for. Reading the posts on MS it appears she might have been up to something last night...just not the right thing!! Ive got to go throw some clothes on and go check her. hows Suzi..poor thing I never checked her last night either.



I hate when I cant help watch!


----------



## Eagle

Yeah Peanut was restless last night, a bit like Suzie yesterday but I think it was just baby getting into launch position.


----------



## cassie

Hey Heidi I know its frustrating but I'm very glad you were able to get some sleep!! Suzie is still doing alright... no foal yet, word of advice LOL if Anna tells you to go to the stable you better go out there otherwise your in trouble LOL I was in trouble last night hehe my daily question, hehe how Is Peanut looking today? I'll be able to watch her after 12pm here cos I am only at camp for the morning then back at work!! hoping that I will have a little healthy foal on the property by then 

hoping you will have one real soon... tonight yes? LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Cassie, thanks for the heads up with Anna....too cute! i WILL take your advice!!Hey, tell us about this camp your going to!


----------



## cassie

Well it's run by our church n for 4 days the kids come us leaders in charge n spend the day in the aussie budh building a shelter building a fire learning about God playing games having adventure courses

There is lots of singing n the Kids n us always go home filthy lol


----------



## Eagle

It sounds just like the camp my son Matteo is at, he always comes home filthy too





Peanut seems to like her goody box



Heidi you are so lucky Diane isn't here to see that you have put something BLUE in her stall, boy are you in for it





OMG she is trashing it with her butt



Is Diane on her way


----------



## LittleRibbie

RENEE, IT WAS SO FUNNY SOMEONE ON MS WANTED TO SEE PEANUT BETTER SO I FIGURED ID PUT HER HAY IN THE MIDDLE( NO PINK TOTE ) HONEST TO GOODNESS...BY THE TIME I GOT IN THE HOUSE IT WAS GONE...I WAS WONDERING WHAT SHE DID WITH IT

P.S. FREE ONE WHITE MINI SMALL, BRATTY AND PREGGO...DUE DATE...YOUR GUESS IS AS GOOD AS MINI...WE DONT NEED REFERENCES!!!LOL


----------



## Eagle

Take your finger of the capitals and stop yelling, you are sleep deprived woman and we know it so get your butt on a chair and have a



I might even join ya


----------



## LittleRibbie

o.k. honey, are you going to be watching for about 15 min? I just want to go give out lunch and fill water buckets to the other kids...I have my phone on me..


----------



## Eagle

as always!


----------



## cassie

You girls are funny



LOL


----------



## AnnaC

Ha!Ha! You two are just









Just got in for a quick check on everyone before I rush out again to do my furkids (been busy off the place most of the day)

I see we still have two 'intact' mares!



These girls really are making everyone suffer LOL!!

Take no notice of Cassie - I'm not an ogre and you dont need to jump when I tell you too. Suzie was so restless last night and was showing all the signs of possible foaling when Cassie said "when I see the white sac I will go call my Dad and we will go out" or words to that effect. I got in a panic because I imagined Suzie foaling while Cassie went to get her Dad, waited while he got dressed etc etc, and I knew that if all was well Suzie would have foaled well before they got there, Cassie would have missed it, plus if Suzie needed help it would have been too late. So I got them all roused by telling them they had to get right out there, even sit on chairs quietly, where they could watch her, but that they HAD to be there before she started to foal.

Of course Suzie proved me wrong and made me out to be a fool, changed her mind and is STILL preggers! LOL!!

Lets hope our girls do something constructive (on different sides of the world) within the next 24 hours.





Anna


----------



## cassie

Haha Anna I'm sorry I was just teasing I didn't mean to offend at all I'm an Aussie I love to tease lol

You have so much knowledge to offer n thankyou for helping us out





I'm glad you let me know about going out there before the sac I am so used to cattle birthings that are normal to take ages so all the info I am getting is very very helpful thankyou

Sorry anna


----------



## LittleRibbie

Anna, that was funny. oh lordy..you must have broken your toe when you dropped the phone after hearing Cassie being so



and all. Cassie you remind me of my husband. I think im more like Anna..I'd be tripping over myself getting out there....note to you guys CALL ME!!









OXOX


----------



## AnnaC

Heidi that was Renee who did the phone call, I was the one shouting out posts via the internet while jumping back and forth between Suzie's cam and Cassie's thread LOL!!

I'm like you - I HAVE to make sure I'm there well in time (it's wonderful this year as I have passed all the stress and worry over to daughter!!) In the past I used to drive daughter mad by waking her (I did the 6pm to 4am watch, while she did the 4am to noon, then we did horse work between us noon to 6pm) from her 'sleep' on the living room sofa (fully clothed I might add) to tell her someone was going to foal. Time to make tea/coffee, use the loo, put loads of warm outdoor clothes on and go out and take our positions on our chairs! She would often complain that she could have stayed asleep, but the mares never let me down and we always had a foal within the hour! Last year we were lucky enough to get 13 foals from 13 mares, but we also had one full red bag, two partial red bags (where the placenta presented first but showing the 'star') and they split themselves with the next contraction, plus two foals with a front foot hidden over the wrong side of their heads and two maiden mares with quite 'tight' foalings, so I consider it very lucky that we were 'in attendance'!! My tiny favourite elderly mare was the last to foal and by this time I was beside myself. Having successfully got 12 foals, surely our luck would run out with the 'dreaded 13th'! I smoked and smoked, bit all my nails (I never bite my nails) cursed myself for letting daughter persuade me into letting my little sweetheart have just one more foal, and she just hung on and got bigger and bigger!



I was a basket case! In the end she easily popped out a tiny little colt, the image of Dragon! What a relief, but never again. My elderly girls are just so precious and I want them to have long and happy retirements! By the way - the name of my little sweetheart.............Heidi





Anna


----------



## AnnaC

ps. Meant to add no offense taken Cassie, I love the teasing/banter that goes on on these threads. Hope you didn't mind me giving you orders - ooop's I mean advice --- LOL!!

Anna


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well geeze Anna, your daughter can handle things just ducky next year...I would sure be in good hands if i knew you were taking a little vacation down here in South Florida!! Im glad too hear little Heidi made it thru her last pregnancy with flying colors...I would be stressed out too.


----------



## AnnaC

Hey I would just love to visit the US of A before I get completely in my dotage -- I have just one problem to overcome.............................they no longer allow smoking whilst flying! LOL!!

Anna


----------



## LittleRibbie

I know thats my problem w/these long flights..cant seem to fathom those electric cigarettes eithe...quit would be a better option for me!


----------



## Equuisize

I never did get the cam to come up last night.

Then woke this morning to a message on the CenturyLink helpline that

the DSL was down in portions of Washington & Oregon.

I'm on Michael's laptop, now, as my computer decided to have a major burp

when it went offline so it'll be going to the computer doc, tomorrow :-(

Thought maybe when I got back on Peanut would have a little bundle by her side.

Glad you've lots of good eyes helping you.

***Diane, Way BIG congrats on the new bebe grandest baby!


----------



## cassie

tonights the night Heidi!!!

Anna I'm glad your ok with before  I don't mind taking orders at all, I honestly didn't know that you had to be out there ready to assist that soon so thankyou!!

how is bubba doing??

Heidi my regular question how is Peanut and baby tonight?? hehe


----------



## Marty

I thought for sure last night would be IT but it wasn't IT and I was really getting ticked off because its about dang time we have that foal. Heaven knows I need all the beauty sleep I can get at this point in my life.


----------



## LittleRibbie

its Tonight..by mid night!!


----------



## cassie

definatly!! LOL COME ON PEANUT!!!


----------



## cassie

Peanut is looking VERY interesting!! very heavy breathing, restless,




come on girl PUSH!!


----------



## Alicia

I don't know much about all this, but I've been watching her and she IS acting different...up and down a lot.


----------



## cassie

Yep and that is different for peanut Alicia she hardly ever lies down the swishing tail tummy biting kicking pacing lying down n getting up again are all little signs that together mean she should foal real soon

She has gone over your midnight mark Heidi we will forgive her tho is she still has it tonight!!!


----------



## Marty

Anyone up for a game of charades? (bangs head on desk)

YAWN........


----------



## Alicia

cassie said:


> Yep and that is different for peanut Alicia she hardly ever lies down the swishing tail tummy biting kicking pacing lying down n getting up again are all little signs that together mean she should foal real soon
> 
> She has gone over your midnight mark Heidi we will forgive her tho is she still has it tonight!!!


I have been watching like a hawk! I'm hoping to see all the beginning signs for her and Suzie so I can report to my mom some of the beginning signs. You can read and read about this, but seeing it all happen for yourself (myself at least



) is the best way to learn. I'm hoping Peanut has hers soon...she seems like she's uncomfortable. She can't be still for even a few seconds, poor thing. I remember my labors...the hours before the actual pushing SUCKED really bad, so I can imagine it's not too different for animals.


----------



## cassie

I'm exactly the same Alicia I find watching them is so much fun especially when they are being interesting like how Peanut n suzie have been lately!! you can learn so much from just watching them let's hope peanut actually fOals tonight!!!

Marty lol your funny yep charades sounds good COME ON PEANUT!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Marty, I hope your making be filly cards...


----------



## LittleRibbie

Any one notice how often little silver belle is laying down...cripes I wish she were the one having this baby...we'd be done by now


----------



## Alicia

Ok...she can have HER within the next 15 minutes while I'm feeding my Kittens, or she'll just have to wait until I get out of the shower. I know as soon as I start the shower the bag will pop out! LOL


----------



## cassie

Lol anytime is good we dnt mind lol just as long as it's tonight!! Have you got silver belle in foal?

I would appreciate marty making me some too LOL!!! She seems to have settled back down now... How many days is she now Heidi??


----------



## REO

She has the "look" and it shouldn't be too much longer now!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Robins here






Robins here






O.K. Now I'm at Peace



obins Here


----------



## LittleRibbie

Now Where is Marty?? She has 2 hrs. before hubby leaves for work and Im on my own. Please Peanut lets get this over with please


----------



## cassie

She is looking good except that's not a real good spot peanut!!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cassie, i fogot to tell ya, I finally got to see you today..you were adjusting your camera...I waved at you..did you see me LOL


----------



## Eagle

Morning my buddies



What on earth has little miss Peanut been up to? Is it me that brings bad luck bc she seems quiet now


----------



## cassie

Lol haha did you lol aren't I the most stunning thing ever!!!! Haha not!! I think I got it in a pretty good spot gonna have trouble getting it back for tonight but atleast I can watch her!!

Your peanut seems to have settled again



that's what suzie has done to me 4 times now!! Let's hope peanut has this little goal tonight!! She sure looks like she will!!!


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee no she has been having quiet moments on and off let's hope she isn't doing a suzie!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well Good Morning sunshine..did you sleep well?


----------



## Equuisize

I've had your cam up and working for severasl hours now.

I keep expecting her water too splush and a baby to appear.

What's going on with you Ms. Peanut???

Is she 347 today?


----------



## Alicia

Ok...I've been staring a hole through her and the more I stare the calmer she gets



. So, I'm really going to take a shower this time...maybe if I'm not looking something will happen... LOL My mom always says watched water will never boil...I'll be back in a little while...maybe there will be 2 lil horses when I get back


----------



## Eagle

I slept just fine thanks well at least until about 4.30am and then Alby called me, he doesn't like sleeping in his room alone now that his big brother is away at camp



I can't wait for Matteo to come home, I miss him like mad.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Nancy...thats what i have yes..what do you think....close?


----------



## LittleRibbie

what a good big brother Matteo must be


----------



## Eagle

Now she is convinced she has hunger pains


----------



## cassie

Naw... You poor thing and poor Alby!!

She still has some hours left to foal in heidi though she seems to have settled again...


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all





I over slept - restless night and fell asleep properly about 3 hours ago!

No baby yet I see -- take no notice of the fact that Peanut is grazing, I had a mare who was eating her hay with great gusto, she suddenly laid down, pushed, foal shot out, mare still with a mouthful of hay! I was standing right there but didn't even have time to leap over her (low) door to help - couldn't believe what I was seeing. LOL!!

Come on Peanut, PUSH!!

Anna


----------



## cassie

Good Morning!! oh you poor thing Anna!! glad you were able to get some sleep!!

LOL yeah come on Peanut!! you still have time!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good Morning Anna, well Ive been hiding in the shadows for a couple hours..but I couldnt hide from the mosquitos. Does anyone think that what we had last PM was stage one..just trying to figure out a time line


----------



## cassie

I think it is exactly what Suzie did two nights ago so we shall see what she does tonight then we might no something she certainly looked like she was going to do something!!! Hope she still will tonight u should see Suzie she is resting her head on my neck right now lol


----------



## Eagle

I think baby is in a position that she doesn't like so she feels uncomfy! Suzie did it and then settled so once baby is ready I think she will be too

It really would help us Aunties if you could take a few photos cos it is hard to see on cam. I don't think she looks the right shape yet but it is hard to say


----------



## AnnaC

Saw you and Suzie sharing a grooming session, Cassie - so sweet!

Have no idea what these two girls are up to? All this "I'm uncomfortable, cant settle" from both of them, then ..........nothing.






Ever get the feeling they are 'playing' with us. LOL!! Naughty girls!

So where were you hiding Heidi? Must have been a good spot as Peanut didn't give you away by looking in your direction?

Anna


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo Peanut has just laid down. The place where she has gone down looks a bit hard and bare, silly girl! She has obviously spread all her bedding about during the night, she really should think what she's doing. LOL!!

Wonder if we are going to have a baby?

Anna


----------



## bannerminis

She didnt look too comfy to begin with but she looks a little more settled now.


----------



## AnnaC

Shame she didn't feel comfortable enough to stay down a bit longer for a little snooze - baby must be pushing the boundaries in there, poor Peanut. Am waiting for her to do the up and down, up and down proceedure leading to .........a foal!!

Go Peanut GO!





Anna


----------



## cassie

LOL Ireckon they have been playing with us for the last month what do you reckon Heidi LOL naughty girls LOL Suzie loves a scratch hehe she loves scratching me too!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good Morning Everyone, do we all have our smiley faces on today? Anna, my husbands tractor was out near SB stall. I was sitting up there and I could see right thru the top door..luckily she was standing in the corner that was visible.Looking at my notes,She was up and down 15 times last night ( 5 sternal w/longest sternal 13 minutes )6 poops and 4 pees ( that I saw )What any of this means..who knows except that she has never been up and down more than 4 times per night and only sternal 4 times since she been on camera, poop is usually 3 to 4.Now the tail was swishing alot but that could be contributed to tail wrap being uncomfortable. I redid it yesterday and pulled alittle hair up thru and down tape to keep the top part from slipping as it sometimes does. Perhaps she didnt care for it...it may have loosened up some b/c she doesnt seem to mind it now.My husband stayed home alittle bit longer than he planned so I was able to sleep for an hour. I just fed but Im still not really awake so I'll go out in a bit to see if she'll give milk and will test.

it doesnt look like it on camera but the skies are really wierd looking this am..Typical of Florida storms and the news is saying thunderstorms all day in this area..hopefully all will stay calm. Skiff has left for work now so its me and the dogs. BTW Quahog went in yesterday for another round of chemo but they couldnt do it...his liver counts ( what ever they are ) are off the charts...they wanted to keep him and have him on some sort of I.V. and an utra sound or some sort of MRI will be done today.Poor little guy has actually been running around and feeling good..I thought we were making progress.

Well coffee is waiting and ive got to go say good morning to miss suzie. Cassie, I hope your enjoying camp...but please try not to get as dirty as the kids...thanks for the great narrating you did last night...I was too busy watching and it was hard to type





Talk with you all in a bit

heidi


----------



## cassie

That's good that you were able to get some sleep a great pity that peanut didn't foal last night. Now we turn over to miss suzie who tonight tho you can't see it has a pink ribbon braided into her tail here's hoping lol

Very sad bout your dog having to stay in hospital can't help all that much we always refer cancer cases to the emergency clinic which are awesome but if you have any questions I am happy to findbout the answers  hope everything improves for your little man!

Have a wonderful day



hope you talk some sense into that pong n foal of yours I tried tonight so let's hope it works



nite Heidi


----------



## REO

I've been watching day & night with the rest of you!



I saw those 3:30 AM poop picking sessions too!

I've been here all along!

Ooopsy! One of the outside mares I'm foaling out, done DID this AM!

TEE HEE

Your turn Miss Peanut!


----------



## Equuisize

LittleRibbie said:


> Hi Nancy...thats what i have yes..what do you think....close?


I pooped out, on ya, last night....

BUT I dreanmed of her all night so might as well of stayed up.

I am flabbergasted not to see her bundle this morning with all the up & down,

the side biting, the chewing on her leg I'd seen earlier.

When I saw her stretching out the rear left leg I went ahhh ha, progress.

Peanut.....COME ON - Your Mom wants to snuggle your bebe!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Robin congratulations!! was the owner excited? foal?filly? no complications I presume! Im glad to know you've been here all along...now if we can only get Marty away from her crafting duties!!

Nancy, I was dreaming about her to when I slept but they were more like night mares!! I sure hope she will show us her filly tonight!!


----------



## AnnaC

Heidi, I'm so sorry to hear about Quahog - most strange considering you felt he was so much better. Have you heard anything new from the vets yet?

A Tractor! Now that could be a good place to sit, nice and high up, not very warm or comfortable though, still too comfortable and you might have fallen asleep!

Hope your weather holds off so Peanut can go for a little stroll this afternoon.

Congratulations on your new baby Reo - us lot here are extremely jealous. Can you tell us what you did to make that baby pop out at the right time!!

Off to check on Cassie.

Anna


----------



## LittleRibbie

The tractor Anna , really wasnt too bad...just the bugs!

It never rained as hard as expected today so let Peanut out...boy was she a rolling rock star..I didnt think she had it in her being as chunky as she is. Hoping that got baby moved around enough for a foaling tonight.Fingers crossed!


----------



## AnnaC

Heidi, just checked Peanut and there seems to be interferance on the cam (lines, some wide, going from top to bottom), is it the weather or is it something that needs looking at so we dont lose contact tonight?? (when of course she will foal!)

Anna


----------



## AnnaC

Cam is fine now!





Looks as if it is munchy time for Peanut. Then you are grooming someone -- oooops a doggy head has just popped up in Popcorn's stable (I still dont know if it is Popcorn who lives next to Peanut) so who is it receiving the grooming session?

Hows Quahog - and is Ribs doing ok?

Hoping we might see a foal tonight - will you be back on the tractor?

Anna


----------



## AnnaC

OK now I'm puzzled! We have THREE little horses on view all at the same time. Which is which? Obviously I know Peanut, but who is tied to her door and who did you let into the next stable? Just being nosey! LOL!!

Anna


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Anna, Lets see, what were we doing today. Its easier to bath in the new barn so 1st Holly got a bath but I took her back right after so Im not sure if you saw her. Then sun came out so I put Silver Belle out ( S.B. is normally Peanuts roomie )brought Nicky ( black and white Stallion ) and put him in Silver Belles stall for a bit while i got clippers ready, then I bathed and clipped him out front, he's most likely the one you saw. Hes the one that Peanut is bred to...he used to belong to Marty. I did have Ribs in one of the stalls b/c he's right under my feet the whole time.

Im waiting for the dr. to call on how Quahogs MRI went. The other vet who was dealing with his liver issues said those levels were back to norm this a.m. Cancer has not spread to his liver.They will continue w/Chemo on Monday.

Ribs on the other hand is tough to judge. He's happy and really wants to do things....carries and throws his rubber ball every where expecting a toss but his back legs are like jello. He has almost no control over them. Sometimes when he sits on the tile floor they just slowly split apart and you can tell by his face he just doesnt understand whats going on. He will walk to the barn but his back legs just dont work right and sometimes he just freezes and cant seem to move them. He is in no pain physically...just not sure about emotionally. Daiquri our oldest GSD is still just trudging along..she a crazy girl!!LOL

Popcorn is kept in the other barn but I do bring her over to bath and you may have seen her the other day in S,.B. stall. Your not noset BTW


----------



## cassie

Lol seems as though you have had a busy day Heidi lol let's hope peanut feels like being busy tonight  come on peanut!!


----------



## Equuisize

cassie said:


> .... you have had a busy day Heidi lol let's hope peanut feels like being busy tonight  come on peanut!!



TONIGHT, Peanut could be the star with some cooperation on her part!!


----------



## cassie

LOL yeah I reckon... Peanut you would be everyone's favourite mare if you went first and had your little foal tonight!!!!


----------



## cassie

I think we have a milk test!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .................................................



:shocked



:shocked



:shocked



:shocked



:shocked



:shocked ............................................... hehehe, we need some game show waiting music!! LOL COME ON DOWN HEIDI!!


----------



## cassie

she does have a very sweet head


----------



## cassie

Diane!!! she is the SWEETEST little thing!!! how beautiful!!

her poor big brother must be feeling it...

I know we keep thinking the same thing!! Peanut unfortunatly looks pretty calm right now...





come on Peanut we wanna see some action...


----------



## LittleRibbie

look at those little cheecks and the little nose and little eye...oh shes just delicious!! Your poor little grandson..at least he got to spend the day with his new sister and Mom. I think moms and babies should stay in the hospital longer anyway.they seem to kick them out in a couple days!Diane its hard to tell in the picture but ..any hair? looks like a little soft peach fuzz.

FYI test strip tonight showed 6.8 or 6.4 hard to tell but in that range..will test again tomorrow

I know I need to go out and change Peanuts sheets but its raining and I was hoping you wouldnt notice!!


----------



## cassie

hehe we don't notice! LOL but we notice Lillee!! have a look Heidi, she might foal on us!! then we can see what our girls should, or shouldn't do


----------



## Eagle

Oh Diane I just want to kiss those rosy cheeks, she is just the prettiest little girl. Well done Grandma you past on those good genes



Sorry that big brother is confused by it all, bless him but mummy needs her rest so she is in the best place for that.

We miss you, come back soon.


----------



## bannerminis

Peanut looks very quiet too at the moment but here ears are moving back and forth a lot so she is listening to something


----------



## cassie

It's been a pretty quiet night for miss Peanut...


----------



## bannerminis

She does seem very restless for the last while and those ears are working overtime.


----------



## Eagle

I think she wants breakfast


----------



## breezy farm

Is the camera down? I can't bring it up


----------



## breezy farm

never mind just got it, but no Peanut!! I would imagine she is out playing.


----------



## AnnaC

Peanut seems to have changed size, colour and shape! LOL!! We have an interloper folks!





Anna


----------



## cassie

Heidi I can't believe peanut still hasn't foaled yet!!! Speak to you in my morning night


----------



## charli

Hi Heidi-I have been watching Peanut from WI and I hope she goes soon because I am leaving town and have no idea if we will have internet. I was wondering if you could give us an update on her status....milk, vulva color, etc. so I can see if I have the time to go out and work with my own horses?  Good luck with the foaling if I miss it.


----------



## Equuisize

Ms Peanut out playing in the sunshine?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Sorry guys, I was attrempting to catch up on some laundry/housework yesterday and didnt get too much time here. We did Foal Strips Thurs PM and was able to get the smallest drop only but it was 6.8...maybe just alittle more toward the "rare" side. I was unable to get any milk to test in the 2 times I tried yesterday. Will try again today. Her teats are pointing straight down and everything IMO seems to say we are close. Still no loose poops though. if I can get milk and she is not at 6.4 i will call vet and ask him out by monday.


----------



## cassie

Hope your able to get some more milk Heidi n that she is getting closer. My foal time test strips came Friday so I'm gonna try testing suzie as well soon she doesn't have a very big bag at all but hopefully I will get a drop or two.

Yes update on how relaxed she is... Has she dropped more?? Colour?


----------



## Marty

And why preytell are you having the vet out on Monday? To tell you where the baby is hiding? Save your money and I'll tell you for free.





The test strips can change FAST.


----------



## LittleRibbie

test strip tonight= 6.8

Her behavior is off the charts...never have i had such a cranky horse. I look at her face and shes like a little angel...but really she wears Prada. any more of this and she will be on my arts and crafts shelf!!!

....its a joke, relax already!!!


----------



## Marty

I think that means she can blow anywhere from now to the next 24 hours. Right?

Be sure to call me. Heading to bed but I cannot miss this!

zzzzzzzsnorezzzzzzzzsnorezzzzzzzzzsnorezzzzzzzz


----------



## LittleRibbie

Marty, my understanding is that it can change quickly but 6.4 and below = 12 hrs. Ive got to think we have a few days


----------



## AnnaC

It sounds as though we are getting closer - I'm mean Peanut is getting closer.





Anna


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good morning Anna, i sure hope were getting close my eyes are going buggy watching this screen every night

....ooo peanuts down...nope she up drats!!

Hows your daughter holding up..she must be exhausted too...tell her were all thinking about her. When is your next one due?


----------



## bannerminis

Those ears as usual are working overtime. I really hope she foals soon. Looking forward to seeing the little baby


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks Karina, I sure hope so too. I dont know if its the baby i want to see or just to have my little girl Peanut back again and in a happy mood!!


----------



## bannerminis

I am sure she will be fine and she will be delighted with her new bundle once he/she decides to make an appearance. I used to feel so sorry for my mares in that last few wks but they are so chuffed with their babies and I know it was worth it.


----------



## cassie

thinking of you and Peanut Heidi!!! we think Suzie has another week or two to go... I sure hope Peanut doesn't wait that long for you!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Morning Heidi.





I'm quite sure you must be boggle-eyed by now, I'm hoping that Peanut will go 'pop' very soon for you. I have her and Suzie up on a special page on my laptop so I can keep doing quick checks on the through the day - and the night when I get up for the loo! LOL!!

Daughter is marching on! Our Mummy mare is showing most of the signs of foaling any minute - except the change of vulva colour - so she needs watching continuously. By our other two mares catching us out by foaling between 290 and 305 days approx, we are keeping a good eye on Mummy - not actually DUE until August 10th approx.



So it COULD be a long wait - or it MIGHT not!





Bit of trivia - Mummy's real name is Madam Butterfly, but over the years we have always had a 'Mummy' amongst our girls. As each 'Mummy' passes on to Rainbow Bridge, a new one is elected (not necessarily an old mare, but one who's type and temperament deserves the title) Butterfly is our third 'Mummy' and as she is only 13 this year, hopefully she will carry the title for many years to come.





Mummy from two weeks ago..........






Anna


----------



## cassie

Wow Anna what a precious thing to do with Ur mares!! How lovely! How tall is she? She looks v shaped already lol wish you had marestare for your girls


----------



## charli

Hi Heidi-I am just curious if you have posted the specifics about Peanuts foal. Who she is bred to, is she a maiden, and do you have a website where we can see the rest of your beautiful barn and animals? I have been watching her but feel certain that i will miss the birth...have to leave my computer for the rest of the day and then back to work tomorrow. If you have the time, I would be interested in learning more about Peanut.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Eagle

OMG Anna, if she holds out until August what will she have? A mini Shire



She is gorgeous, look out for Diane, she might just fly over and steal her





Heidi, great that her milk is progressing



not long now and "we" will have "our" baby


----------



## LittleRibbie

I am






laughing my big butt off. That Diane has been in hiding for days now with that new little baby, she probablly hasnt even eatten b/c she will not let go of the little one long enough.Well well well..she sniffed it right out..I knew she would!! What is it with these Appy people...I bet the wall paper in her house has spots!! She most likely knocked her daughter off the chair getting to the computer to see Mummy!!





Anna shes lovely and she seems to be taking her new name very seriously..she has lots more years to be a "Mummy"

Thanks for the nice story.


----------



## LittleRibbie

hi Charli, thanks for asking about Peanut. She is 11 and has had 3 babies that I am aware of, of course she may have had more but might have never reigistered.I did see her last baby because it was being weaned when I got Peanut. It was a very small appy..all I really know is that her babies have always been small. she is double registered....but has never been shown that I am aware of. She was bred to another forum friends horse Nicky that now lives with us.I think his photo is on page 4 or 5 of this thread.

charli, we do not have a web site B/C I am not really a breeder nor do I show...basically I clean poop and horses. They are strictly just for fun and they are cheaper than a therapist for me. We didnt do too many parades this year but in the past have done lots of parades with our carriages. We did take Nicky ( our stallion ) to elementary school this year to help the kids read Martys Christmas book. hopefully this year we can get back to doing a fewmore parades. We have 8 plus three dogs.

Arent you glad you asked about Peanut...Im rambling way to much LOL

Anyway thanks so much for watching her and I do hope she foals soon and that you can see her. P.S. I am a novice at breeding hence all the helpful forum friends guiding and holding my hand thru all this!!


----------



## Equuisize

Heidi,

I don't know if anyone else has mentioned this, about Peanut, but I went to not watching her

non stop as I wasn't noting a lot of change. Her being outside gave a break to seeing her look

a certain way.

Last night, I 'thought' she looked like her body had changed - filling in towards her hips.

It's hard to compare apples to apples sometimes when you don't know the sizes of the different

mares in foal. That is something I notice, with our girl though when she gets close.

Any further change in her milk tests?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Nancy, thanks for pointing these little changes out to me...sometimes I think I get barn blind and not notice stuff b/c I see her every day. Two people on MS forum told me that they have seen a change in the last couple of days too....your 100% correct..I wish I had a chance to see first hand more preggo mares and in different stages of pregnancy.She still looks lopsided to me and I dont see the two long leg looking bulges that a was seeing before ( they sort of ran along her side) but I dont know if thats good or bad!Its pouring rain right now but I plan on testing her again as soon as the rain stops. We are really watching her 24/7 between hubby and myself so I cant imagine not being there if there is any problems...I just hope I can take care of them b/c starting tomorrow hubby will be gone from 4:00am every day and will not be home till 6:00pm so she can not foal during those times :arg!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Nice to see Diane 'pop' up suddenly.



Hows that gorgeous Rachael Diane, are you and your Mum getting plenty of cuddles? I think we all need a Rachael update please.





Love the way you say Mummy might find her way across the water - half of her has already travelled the other way! Her sire is Little Americas bred and her G/G/sire is Orion. Her dam was a normal mini British Shetland. Now I, personally, am very excited about her coming baby as we have 'experimented' this time by putting Mummy to my special little boy - nothing special show wise and we have moved on from using him as we do have quite a few of his daughters, but he is small (30") and has the conformation we like. He is a red dun, fading to pale chestnut in his summer coat - no spots, nor any in his background. Mummy has chestnut 'tendancies' in her background, judging by the chestnut she puts into her foals when the stallion also has chestnut, so I suppose we shall get a chestnut, but daughter is demanding a red dun with spots!! LOL!! Daughter dislikes chestnuts! I'm sure Mummy will throw a colt as her last two were fillies, but I live in hope! Mummy is 33" by the way and all her children stay smaller than her and are so laid back a bomb wouldn't wake them up once they are asleep!

Just checked on our girls - Peanut is munching away, but looks as though she has dropped a bit more in shape to me - Suzie is doing her usual snuggle in her straw bed, she looks so comfortable!

Anna


----------



## cassie

Hi Diane!! how are you guys and your beautiful new grand daughter??

haha Heidi your right about the appy mare Diane, comes on as soon as Anna put up the pics hehe






how did the milk testing go of miss Peanut??

I agree with what Nancy is saying she does look different tonight





Lets hope tonight is THE night!! have a little whisper to Peanuts ltitle foal and tell her to get busy hehe


----------



## LittleRibbie

Still holding at 6.8


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all.





Peanut keeps having restless moments doesn't she - I keep thinking 'maybe......' but no, she's still hanging on! LOL!!

Heidi do you have a slightly more powerful light near her stable, if she lays down in the 'darker' patches, it is very difficult to see whether she's preparing to foal/starting to push? I know that a lot of folk think that keeping the lights down low will make the mares feel more comfortable, but our girls have never been bothered by full lights on during the night - anyway we needed the lights so we could see to pick up droppings on our numerous night time visits to the barn. (Our regular visits never bothered the mares either, they became so used to us being 'busy' through the night, that most of the time they never got up if they were down sleeping and took no notice of our activities in any stable when we were foaling one of their friends!)

I simply cant believe that Peanut hasn't foaled yet - apart from the mild test, what are her other vital signs, have they altered any in the last couple of days. Surely she's gotta POP very soon!





Anna


----------



## cassie

I agree Anna!!! she can't keep us waiting too much longer surely!!


----------



## bannerminis

I have been keeping an eye and cant believe she has gone another night. She must be out and about now so hoping lots of walking might help things along


----------



## Eagle

Heidi, I have had a crazy day and we didn't get chance to chat, I hope tomorrow is better. Safe foaling if little Peanut decides to go.



nite nite


----------



## Barbie

Heidi-

Have you tested her milk today??? Just wondering if she has dropped from 6.8. When Hope was ready to foal, she tested just under 6.8 at 5am and was 6.4 at 4pm and foaled around 11 that night.

Happy and safe foaling!!!!! Come on Peanut!


----------



## cassie

apparantly it has dropped to 6.4 today which is very exciting!!! lets see your baby Peanut!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks Cassie, I had to take advantage of hubby letting me sleep a little tonight...the phone was ringing yesterday and I was /2 alseep on the computer and I picked up the mouse "to answer it".....yeah, I'm a wee bit tired!!LOL

Yes 6.4 is the reading...that was it right after....it was hard to see in the barn so about 5 min later rechecked when I went inside..it looked alittle darker then. Maybe the 6.4 was perhaps my wishful thinking but it was definatly lighter than yesterday. She does not look like she wants to foal tonight...not even biting her sides or rubbing and hasnt once layed down. No loosestools yet either. Im completely stumped!!


----------



## Equuisize

Hmmm, Peanut cam not coming up for me tonight....will try again in a few.

Maybe that is going to be her sign - that she's not biting, chewing, laying down

or rubbing.

Come on - give us a hint Peanut!

Hmm, cam still not up - will keep trying....


----------



## cassie

hmmmm, Nancy cam has been working the whole night for me, wonder why its not up for you...

you might be right, that could be her signs... would be a little annoying though LOL for poor Heidi


----------



## Equuisize

Cams up

Holy Cow, that girl needs to have a her baby!!!

She's changed a lot since last night at this time.


----------



## cassie

LOL Yay!! Peanut, Nancy can see you know so you are most welcome to foal at anytime, TONIGHT!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Equuisize said:


> Cams up
> 
> Holy Cow, that girl needs to have a her baby!!!
> 
> She's changed a lot since last night at this time.


See Im glad those that dont see her every day can come back and tell me they do notice little changes...I just dont see em

...wait shes down gotta watch closely


----------



## Equuisize

Ohhh Peanut honey, if I wasn't so far away I would push for you....

This is almost harder than waiting for Zoe to have Zaky and she was pregnant forever.

I know how hard it is to see progress when you are so focused in.


----------



## LittleRibbie

drats...thanks Nancy, just knowing you guys are all here means alot even if its from far away, thanks


----------



## cassie

Peanut was looking so very interesting for a few minutes there, do it again now Peanut except this time stay down till you have that baby your making your mummy very worried!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

cassie ans Cashew

cassie and Cashew

casie and cashew

Cassie and Cashew

Cassie and Cashew

dont mind me Im attempting to take my mind of Peanut


----------



## Equuisize

So am I keeping track correctly...is she like 357 today?

I swear to the heavens - Zoe went 365 this year and she was

always a 312 to 325-ish girl......

She did look interesting there for a few, Cassie....I held my breath.


----------



## cassie

haha Heidi!!! your very funny!! I will tell Dad tonight that our new bull is called Cashew he will laugh





now Peanut is back to her usual self!! OMG Peanut you can be frustrating sometimes!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

yes Nancy thats correct, but. After 3 days of hand breeding she was turned out w/nick for the rest of the year. I guess it could be possible that she did not take on that heat period and perhaps she came into heat the next month...they bred again,I didnt notice and then that would be why my dates are wrong..perhaps she bred the next month and maybe, just maybe she is actually early. Hope I was clear on my explanation.


----------



## LittleRibbie

just reread my post and it sounds confusing, sorry. I just wish I had more info on this mares past...not really the ideal mare for a first time breeder like me...especially one that like things orderly and on time and perfect. Im not real good w/the unknowns LOL


----------



## AnnaC

All seems quiet at the moment. They say that a lot of mares foal at 3am - Peanut has two minutes to go according to your 'clock' Heidi, so any minute now.............???

Anna


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well good morning Sunshine, I forgot to tell you...I was drooling over your web site for hours yesterday...I have to go find my little sheet of paper that I wrote a few names on...I wanted to ask you about them. And hey!! thats one nice fancy shmansy trailer..did you sell it yet...what did you get instead..is that the one your hubby drove 10 miles an hour to your daughter farm?

I hope you told your daughter we all say hi and that she needs to be with us next year!!

Looks like Peanut is fine for a minute..gotta step out on the porch


----------



## Equuisize

One more question and I'll be quiet LOL

How tall is Peanut .... I'm trying to compare apples to apples and

wondering if I'm comparing apples to oranges as height/size can affect how

they carry the baby.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Dont be quiet..I can use all the help LOL

She's about 29" and has always had a biggfer belly but never low like it is..just round if that makes sense


----------



## LittleRibbie

Anna Darling its 3:15



...maybe I'll use Renee's time.


----------



## Equuisize

Actually I'm glad I asked.... I feel better knowing her size.

She is the size of our little stallion.

Maybe that is why she looks so huge.

Our Zoe is 34 +/- ...

Wish she'd gone with Anna's 3 AM foaling time LOL

Gosh you've got to be exhausted!


----------



## LittleRibbie

good Lord, I cant believe Ive been looking at her all this time and it hasnt crossed my mind what a ragga-muffin she looks like...look at that birdle path will ya. Looks like her mane is falling over!


----------



## Equuisize

Or our time - it'll give her a few more hours - it's 12:30 here.

Cassie's would be good it's tomorrow there LOL it 'could be all done and over with LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie

Actually Nancy, I feel pretty good. god Love hubby, he was supposed to be gone all day and night but arranged it so he could come home and watch the cam. I just got up at mid night..slept for 4 straight hours...think I was out the minute my head it the pillow.

I just worry the baby will be too big by the time its ready.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Here we go again...i'll take 3:30


----------



## Equuisize

i know exactly what's going thru your head....

I'm a worrier by nature...my Mom always used to say, "Don't borrow trouble."

So I'll say, "Try not to worry" - like that's going to help, right?!

Glad you got some snooze time .. Bless hubby's heart.


----------



## LittleRibbie

I know its so easy for us to say to someone "dont worry" Im the same way.

honey, I love that your here but its like 4 am almost..shouldnt you be under the covers too LOL


----------



## Eagle

Heidi, I am starting to wander... did you buy Peanut an equine ball for xmas last year??? Is it possible that she ate it and that she isn't preggy


----------



## LittleRibbie

Perhaps that is whats in her bag...no wonder I cant get any milk 1/2 the time




maybe she swallowed a water balloon.


----------



## Eagle

Mares tend to get big bags the more foals they have. I am sure you will be able to get plenty of milk as she is near the birth.


----------



## cassie

LOL Renee,



your such a tease!!!! but we love ya!!

Nancy I agree with Heidi!! GET SOME SLEEP!! you are the sweetest Lady! and we don't want you sick for when our girls are finally going to decide to foal!!!


----------



## Equuisize

I did go crash last night - it wasn't as late here - it was 'more tired' at your house, I'm sure.

I've actually been sick for 2 months so sitting on the computer is what I do best.

Michael was gone yesterday getting hay, for a friend with cows, and didn't roll back in till midnight. I waited up for him so I could talk to him on the phone if he was getting sleepy, driving.

Looks like all Peanut had while I was sleeping was a lil' kitty sitting on the wall.

Cute kitty but I was dreamin' of something more equine.


----------



## Equuisize

Heidi, I HAVE to know what that is sitting on the rail, in Peanuts stall.

I don't 'think' it was there last night but it hasn't moved since I got up.

I thought it was a kitty visiting the barn but ...... ??

Is this a new game to keep us alert, you're going to put something new in the

stall each day to see if we notice? LOL Did I win?


----------



## Eagle

Equuisize, it is a stuffed dog and it has been there a while now. Lol


----------



## LittleRibbie

Your all winners in my book




except that its a resin little Scotty dog looking thing...i found him on the side of the road.

then I thought it would look good in the

"PEANUT GALLERY"

Im just wondering what the heck does this icon mean


----------



## Equuisize

LOL Oh my ---- so I definitely win the 'unobservant' prize.





Peanut was kind of tossisng her head at it this morning or I probably

wouldn't have noticed it then, either



DUH!


----------



## cassie

haha Nancy you are so cute! LOL you definatly win hehe

hope you continue to get better





I have no idea Heidi, must be some American thing though I reckon hehe strange things some of the americans do ( not including you guys in this, see how I said the americans not you americans hehe)





come on Peanut, tonight, could be the night



it should be the night anyways LOL


----------



## charli

Hi Heidi-You just popped up on the camera withe the lights on and WOW...we sure can see Peanut better! I am hoping for tonight because my husband may make me leave the laptop out of our bedroom very soon.

I am watching and waiting.....

Let's GO Peanut!


----------



## cassie

haha naw Charli thats a bit tough LOL well Peanut, you better have it soon so Charli can see your baby!!


----------



## Equuisize

I am leaving my designated station till morning....good night, good soldiers!

Have a nice surprise in the morning Peanut, OK?

Hope you rested today Heidi.


----------



## Eagle

sweet dreams Nancy


----------



## cassie

Night Nancy!! have a good sleep!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

good night Nancy,

Hi Charli, how are you...yes I reckon your hubby may think 3 would be a crowd in the bedroom!! My husband wishes I would join him in the bedroom at some point before Christmas



....Im going to need a GPS system to find it soon.Charli do you have minis? or Biggies feel free to post them here ..we love pictures. I dont know if Peanut likes/dislikes the light but at thispoint Im just grasping at straws hoping she will find something to help her along!!


----------



## Eagle

Heidi, have you noticed the under side of her tummy moving in the last few days? The "bump" (or V) tends to move towards the front legs when they are ready.

This is a week before. See how her tummy is central?






This is an hour before, see how she looks heavy towards her front legs?





This mare is 30", do you think she looks about the same size as Peanut, it is really hard for us to tell on cam.


----------



## LittleRibbie

peanut is bigger...will have to look more at her belly tomorrow.


----------



## AnnaC

Great pictures Renee - shows the V perfectly, and with the weight slightly forward too.








Morning everyone - seem to be having trouble with LB last night and still there this morning. Everytime I try to change pages the internet explorer pops up saying cant connect! So annoying!! Managed to post on Cassie's thread last night, but when I tried to post here/or anywhere on LB it refused to do it. Gave up fighting it in the end!





BUT luckily I still seem to be able to get the cams, so even if I dont post, I'm still watching.



Ever hopeful we shall see Peanut give us the chance to see her little baby tonight..............

Also hoping this post will print - if it doesn't, I will scream very loudly (please dont get worried if you hear loud screams!)

Anna













SUCCESS!! LOL!!

Anna


----------



## AnnaC

Now that's interesting -- my 'SUCCESS' bit was done on a seperate post, not added to the one I posted above! ???????

Anna


----------



## cassie

Hi Anna!!! how are you? how is your mare and your daughter??

that is very frustrating!! how annoying for you,

the reason why it would have added it in is you probably posted it straight after you first one, which it adds in a certain amount of time...

Peanut doesn't look very much like foaling Heidi





Renee, those pics are awesome!! thanks for sharing, I'm going to love comparing them to Suzie hehe

Heidi what ever happened to that camera?? just curious, if you take some you can email them to me and I can post them... I wanna see what she looks like properly hehe

sorry for being so demanding LOL I just realised the whole time I have been on here I have been very demanding of everyone...






so I'm very sorry everyone please forgive me



and I will try to be less demanding in the future








hehe


----------



## Eagle

I think Heidi won't post photos bc she doesn't want us to feel bad as Peanut is just soooooooooooo beautiful.





Cassie don't worry about all you questions, we love you the way you are



by the way how old are you if I may ask?





Hi Anna, I am glad you are back, LilB does that to me some times



How is your daughter holding up? any changes in Mummy?


----------



## cassie

LOL I reckon your right Renee I think Heidi is trying to hide Peanut from us LOL

naw, thankyou LOL and I'm 21 hehe

Heidi Peanut could still do something for us tonight... fingers crossed, otherwise... those test strips are annoying LOL


----------



## Eagle

Little miss Peanut all white

has given us a bit of a fright,

She was supposed to be having a filly,

but when it was time to push

it came out with a whoosh

a new foal with a spots and a willy!

heehheee sorry, Sherrie has got me going


----------



## cassie

haha Renee!!! you two are funny!!


----------



## Eagle

that all is well and the weather is not playing up. Stay safe Heidi


----------



## Equuisize

I've been trying to get on to see Peanut, for hours this morning, but the M/S site is saying

"No Stream Found".

Anyone else getting that?

I'm used to not being able to get on easily but that's a different message.

I checked the weather for Florida and other than being hot as hades didn't see anything

unusual to interrupt service.

You, Peanut and the crew OK, Heidi??


----------



## Eagle

I have sent a text message but i am not sure if her number is a cell phone or land line.Hopefully soon we will hear that they are all safe and well.


----------



## AnnaC

Cam is still saying 'stream not found'. Hope it is just a temporary technical problem. But an update on Peanut would set our minds at rest Heidi.





Hope everything is OK?





Anna


----------



## Eagle

Heidi has been called and the internet is down at her house. Lets hope we don't miss anything. Sending prayers


----------



## cassie

I miss now seeing Peanut in the morning!! hope everything is ok Heidi!!!


----------



## Equuisize

Ohhh OK ... that's good to know.

I had that happen last week, it was down for almost 8 hours.

Thinking of you and Peanut, Heidi.


----------



## AnnaC

Thank goodness it was the internet causing the problem - really got worried with no contact!

Hope all goes well and you are not long without 'connections' Heidi.





Anna


----------



## Equuisize

Whoo hoo ---- You're 'LIVE', again.

However, doesn't look like Peanut was concerned

we weren't watching.

Now I can get to looking to see if you put anything

new in the stall for me to spot.

Searching, searching, searching


----------



## cassie

YAY I can see Peanut again!! hi Heidi!!!


----------



## cassie

milk testing just happened hands up in the air... no change Heidi??


----------



## cassie

Peanut just lay down for the first time tonight


----------



## Equuisize

I saw her down a bit earlier, Cass.

Seems lijke pretty uneventful night so far.

Maybe the magic will happen at 3 AM?


----------



## Marty

I was going over some other possible dates with Heidi and its pretty much apparent that Peanut can't be 360 days. She must not have taken on the first go round. Pretty sure we are having to go with the next possible due date which is July 20.


----------



## bannerminis

Well thats not far off. All is quiet at the moment.


----------



## AnnaC

HOORAY!! Just logged in to find Peanut up and running - well not 'exactly' Peanut running, but you know what I mean!

What did the last milk test say Heidi - still the same? I thought her tummy looked bigger, but think she was just resting a hind leg, couldn't quite see in the dark, but at least she is ok and has seemed to manage happily without us watching her. LOL!

Anna


----------



## cassie

heidi retested and it is still at 6.4 poor Heidi,


----------



## Eagle

Well Marty, that would explain a lot and it makes us give a sigh of relief. I think she will drop a lot more yet.

This is why I don't ever leave my girls with the stallion any more.



The nerve racking suspense goes on for ever.



After a few years of never sleeping a whole night in spring



I decided that the fun was over for my boy



He gets a quick bit of pony porn and then back off to the field with the youngsters .


----------



## cassie

haha, what about the milk testing then?? is that just wrong??


----------



## Eagle

I don't remember but I think it has to drop to 6,0 to be ready. If you look at her tummy from the side it still seems round and in the centre. Don't get me wrong, I would be very pleased if she wanted to prove me wrong.


----------



## cassie

LOL I ok



we shall keep watching then


----------



## AnnaC

We hand breed too, although we used to run the boys with their various herds. We dont milk test either, I'm old fashioned enough to follow the thinking that it is not a good idea to break the natural seal on the ends of a mare's teats, in case infection gets in (from your hands/flies etc). Actually milk testing became 'the thing to do' not that many years ago just like temperature taking. Before that we just watched the girls for 'natural' signs, but of course the milk strips etc are making good money for the firms selling them and telling you that you need them to help you to know exactly when to expect your foal!!

Been watching Peanut lying down each time in her corner - she'd better not think about foaling quite so near to the wall when the time comes, not easy to give any help, plus we shall miss the 'action' coz we cant see!

Anna


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo something is bothering Peanut behind the back wall of her stable - a strange animals or someone lurking spying on her??

Mind you it must be nearly food time, although this is not her normal reaction to food 'on the way'!

Anna


----------



## cassie

I think Peanut has xray vision LOL seeing through walls hehe...

well I'm off to bed night all, If peanut decides to be a good girl and have her foal anytime soon, can someone put the barn alarm on please? I can't miss Peanut having her foal not after watching her for so long.

Have a WONDERFUL day Heidi!! thinking of you and Peanut in this heat!!


----------



## Eagle

May I just say that miss Peanut is looking as beautiful as ever this morning



She must be the cleanest grey horse EVER!


----------



## Eagle

Don't worry Heidi, lillee has her own poem too:

*There was a preg. mare named Lillee*

*Who I hoped was carrying a filly*

*I told her to foal *

*Cuz that was her goal*

*And she said it will be born with a willie*


----------



## LittleRibbie

Your too cute Renee

There Once was a gal named Renee

Who did nothing but watch Mare Stare all day

Either Suzie,Peanut,Lillee or Moonlight

watching them foal would be a delight

The house is a wreck, the cupboards are bare

All she can do is sit here and stare.

The bags are all full, the ph says ready

Now lay down and push, real slow and steady

The High Alert is on

The owners been called

Nothing will happen that we cant reslove

She sees a white sack, 2 feet and a nose

It looks black and white but no body knows

Till Connie holds up a sign for all to see

look what Moonlight has given me

Its a black and white foal

and that was her goal

It looks just like Feather

Life cant get any better!!


----------



## Eagle

Heheeee you are nuts tooooooo


----------



## charli

You ladies are not only good with horses but poets too!! They are awesome and made me smile!


----------



## cassie

heidi that was an awesome one



great work


----------



## AnnaC

The lyrics that rhyme

help to pass the time.

So thanks to the friends

who are upholding their ends.

Keeping entertained

those of us who have maintained,

continuous watch night by night

through the dark and the light.

But we can expect foals on Saturday

coz Diane returns from her holiday!

Anna


----------



## cassie

Anna!! good one I love it!! you guys are all so good at this!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Anna that was great...these little limericks are so darn addicting...Im finding myself thinking up little ones all the time now. Sherrie :arg!

Renee :arg! Its all your fault!!

I just never have a pen and pencil to write them down and lately my brain/memory is only good for about 60 min. :arg!

Anna, I cant remember ( see, I told you )I asked about your horse trailer on your web site a few pages back... do you still have it? Its beautiful but you had it for sale.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Anna, may I post your little poem on my Mare Stare thread, pretty please!!


----------



## Equuisize

I was waving, but I don't think you saw me.....





Ohhhh she says, those scrubs feelllllllllll soooooo good.

This is the 1st time M/S let me on today..

Was glad to see you and Marty re-adjusted Peanuts due date.

Although she is really looking big - it helped to learn she is

only 29 inches tall.

Still at my station watching ... for the just in cases.

PS: What's your GSD's name? Our's is Chevy, he's a good barn helper, too.


----------



## LittleRibbie

hi Nancy, The GSD you saw I think was Quahog, my youngest.Ususally they are all out there w/me but lately Ribs finds it to hard going down the steps. I would love for you to post a picture of Chevy, I love that name BTW


----------



## AnnaC

Morning Heidi and all.





Of course you can pass my 'poem' on Heidi, although why anyone would be interested I cant think!

Do you mean the lorry on my website? As it's around 28' long and 11' in height, it is nothing like our UK trailers, and, I think, a lot taller than your US trailers! We dont really want to sell it as we had it built specially to our specifications, but it really is too large for the small lanes round here in Wales, and getting into the farm field gateways for some of our small local shows can be quite a problem - the back end can whip the gate posts off if we are not very careful. LOL!! We have been thinking that a small trailer plus a towing vehicle would be more sensible!

But it is so useful at the shows with the 12' of 'living/cooking/socialisation space. Lots of friends visit for a chat and a cuppa and the horses travel so happily in it. We do have grids for the doors when we take another two or three minis in the 'corridor' space (full removeable partitions are also available for this area) so everyone can see the others but not 'get' at them. Also all partitions are removeable to allow for some of our larger 'minis' to have double the space.

We love it and unless someone comes along who really wants it, then it will be staying - a smaller trailer may be the answer for the local shows, but nothing beats this lorry for comfort when going to the major shows miles away!

I see that Peanut is still hanging on to her baby - obviously waiting for Saturday when Diane gets home! LOL!! (only another day to go!)

Anna


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hey good morning Diane, I attemped photos the other day and needed batteries which I still dont have but I still can seem to load any photos on LB yet...Marty said she'll walk me thru it so maybe in the next couple of days. how are your babies doing...will you be going home to a new one in your pasture? At least you'll be there if not.

Now do not try to put your grandchildren in your carry on...we dont need to be taking up a collection to help w/your kidnapping defense!!

Im attempting to keep your room clean but you would have died,yesterday looking at the computer there was this big ole'humungus cob web dangling right over the cam lens...had to run right out and get rid of it before anyone else noticed.

Anna, I fugures that lorry would be pretty big for just little shows and perhaps a bit of over kill to just bring one of the kids to the vet but geeze it sure is nice to have. Especially like you said, big shows and just to have a place for your horsey friends to chat, or maybe a little trip to Florida. I keep expecting to see a post from you announcing a new wee one..or two. Well please tell your daughter we are thinking of her. Maybe you should park the lorry in the fields so that she could at least have a little "apartment" to live in while she is on her own Mare Stare!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thats sooo funny!! You mean he doesnt want to even look at a perky little set of boobies...what a nut.

O.K. now rock climbing in El Capitan...Diane, I dont know about that...he has a family now...he better be careful. I cant believe poor katy will be deployed for 6 mos..that must be breaking her heart. Its nice that she does have a little time to spend at home but 6 mos....geeze. Hows little Joshua doing, is he still loving his new baby. Well cant wait for you to get back and maybe after these foals are born we can get together for a visit.


----------



## LittleRibbie

I think you deserve mother of the year....your kids must have really kept you on your toes when they were young!!

Can you say prozax?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Miss you my friend


----------



## breezy farm

Peanut is very active tonight! She is rubbing her backside on the stall wall and doing alot of kicking at her belly. Maybe a baby tonight??


----------



## LittleRibbie

Breezy I sure hope so but she does this whoa me, dramatic drama queen act every time I put her tail up. she did this same thing last week...she had us all on the edge of our seats waiting..thinking for sure this was the night....then nothing. her ph has been 6.4 for days now so I dont think I can go by that but she is dripping milk now.


----------



## breezy farm

LOL, yes I remember that. Well let's hope it's for real this time. Karen Boone


----------



## LittleRibbie

Karen did you notice the minute I undid her tail she calmed right down...she only likes braids and then in a sock...gosh forbid wrapping it!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Diane I wish you'd land in Ft.Myers.....I'd be right there to hijack you to my place then on to yours!!...you wouldnt even have to go thru security. Pretty Please


----------



## AnnaC

Hope you have a safe trip home Diane, it will be SO GOOD to have you back with us - plus I hope you find all is well at home on your arrival!





All looks quiet with Peanut so far Heidi. So we are hoping for a foal very soon, within hours possibly, are we? And I thought Heidi had told her to wait until tonight (Saturday) LOL!! Whatever Peanut decides to do, I hope she has a safe, smooth foaling and gives you the promised beautiful filly.





Incidently Heidi, daughter DOES have our lorry parked inside partner's huge barn, right across from the foaling stables. And she sits in there during the night, either working on her comuputer or taking the odd snooze sitting propped up on pillows, with her arm resting on one of the window edges, head on her arm with her eyes DIRECTLY looking at Mummy mare everytime she opens them! LOL!





So I have some questions for you guys - Chapella's filly is now just over three weeks old, she's gorgeous, cute and an absolute little monkey! But I'm not too sure about her. She has only just got her front teeth - I'm sure foals normally get them sooner than three weeks but cant remember? - she also rests/sleeps a lot. She is mostly a complete looney out in the field, rushing here and there, having mad turns, annoying everyone else, but as soon as she comes in, she immediately collapses and falls asleep and stays asleep for ages. We have organised a routine to keep both Chapella and baby happy - Chapella likes to be out grazing all day, but baby need to rest. So we fetch Chapella back in at lunchtime for a feed (she loves her feed so has no objection to coming back in) then they both stay in for a couple of 'baby resting' hours, before going out again for a few hours up to tea time. I cant find anything actually 'wrong' with the filly, she is fat, sassy and lively, it is just the fact that she sleeps the sleep of the dead when back in the stable and all our other foals over the years have enjoyed their sleep, but after a short rest, they are up and annoying momma/drinking/scampering round their stables etc.

I know Mary said that foals born at the 300 day mark are considered normal, but this filly was earlier than that - nearer 292 by our rechecking - and I consider that early, particularly as Chapella always carries to her full time or a bit later. So could being 'early' have affected her/her teeth/her energy as she should not even be born yet?

What do you all think?

Anna


----------



## Eagle

Anna, I think it is possible that she is a little "behind" the others due to her early birth but nothing to worry about. If she is lively and playful when she is awake it could just be her character to be a little lazy. Just look at Suzie



When she is out in the field she is very "awake" but good lord once she feels that straw under her feet she can sleep for hours. I am sure your foal is just happy and safe once she is in. As long as you can see her teeth coming through that isn't a problem either. With humans Premature kids take ages to catch up, sometimes 3-4 years so I maybe horses are similar.

Shame on you anyway for talking about your baby without posting photos, you know that isn't aloud.





You asked earlier about the weather here and it is scorching, I am finding it hard to rotate all the boys as the daily hours are so short now it is so hot. Pat covered his first mare on Thursday and I will put them together again today. He was a real gentleman and a little afraid. lol Britt was screaming and kicking ( my mares have only been with Eagle for the last 5 years) and I it looked like he was thinking " hey chill out babe" in the end they settled down nicely and got the job done.

I have decided to cover Britt again as I have a new vet that has told me she can induce her and be there for the birth. I had decided to never cover her again but I really want a baby from her. I hope I haven't been selfish, what do you think? I have changed stallion cos her babies with Eagle always seem so big. Fingers crossed Pat will be better.

I also have just had Odette confirmed pregnant so roll on the 25th of May 2012.





What about you?


----------



## AnnaC

Renee, thanks for the reassurance - we do get a little over protective/worried about our kids dont we! LOL!! I will try for some pics next time I'm over there, though if they are outside she is so 'busy' and never still so that I keep getting 'after she's gone' pics. LOL!! Perhaps I'll aim for the sleeping ones when I can take my time!

Hope your Odette holds in foal, fingers crossed for next year. I dont blame you for trying again with Britt, particularly with your new vet being able to 'organise' things for her, Britt does so deserve to have her very own child at last, bless her! Good luck!!

Anna


----------



## bannerminis

My darn internet was acting up yesterday so I couldnt really watch but all seems ok today.

Peanut seems very quiet but I must say the first thing I noticed was she looks to have the V belly. Fingers crossed we wont have long now.


----------



## bannerminis

Oh and Anna my filly does the same. She is out for most of the day and will rest but once she goes in at night she is asleep on her feet and will go to sleep almost like she is in a coma. She is very lively and the cheekiest little thing but she must like to go into bed to have her deep sleep. She was a week early. She has been getting her teeth over the last few days (she is 3 wks old tomorrow)


----------



## breezy farm

Yes, I did. Too funny. She had me going!



LittleRibbie said:


> Karen did you notice the minute I undid her tail she calmed right down...she only likes braids and then in a sock...gosh forbid wrapping it!!


----------



## cassie

night all have a fun day



seems so weird saying that!! Heidi... I think tomorrow/today might be the day for miss Peanut!! pity I won't be able to watch her much... gotta go play the good friend and go to a bridal expo... YIPPEE not really!!





night!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Anna , glad to hear your daughter at least has a comfy spot to watch!! Wish I could help you with your baby thoughts but I have to think that is just "this" babies per sona....likeing long naps!! Maybe some Suzi blood running thru those veins.











huge prayers being sent daily for a beautiful baby on the 25th of May....you so deserve it for all the support you have given us,thanks Renee!!


----------



## Eagle

Ok i am off to hit the hay. I see peanut is resting quietly saving her energy for tonight. Her tummy really does look as if she is ready. Heidi can you take photos with your mobile phone? I really would love to see her close up.

Diane, i will see you when i get up, welcome home sweety.


----------



## Equuisize

Saturday is a wonderful day to have a baby, Peanut!

Hope you're thinking about that while you are standing in the corner relaxing.


----------



## AnnaC

She really has changed shape again in the past 24 hours - looks as though her tummy has moved well forward. So do we have a V Heidi, it's so difficult to see on the cam.

She cant go much longer - especially now Diane is back! LOL!!

Anna


----------



## Eagle

Diane (flinging arms open) it is soooo good to have you back






I hope your journey was pleasant. As you see apart from Lillee the girls have been very good and respected your pact. You need to have a little chat with Heidi, sssshhhhhhhhhh she might hear me! she has been sitting up for hours and has got into the routine of doing late night room service, I am worried she is working too hard



remind her that Marestare is so that she can rest and WE watch her horse for her. ssshhhhhhhhhh she's coming.


----------



## Equuisize

Going to hit the hay.....

Maybe a Sunday at 3AM foal?

See ya tomorrow


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh my gosh your home!!!









how was your flight?





Now before you left, I do hope you hid all the rock climbing ropes...please tell me you did!!

What do ya think of that dang girl of mine...holding out for you to come back... I told her Renee, Cassie, Anna, Marty, Equisize, Robin...all had her covered but NOOOOOOOshe had to DDDRRRRAAAGGGG this thing on til;l you got back





Have you been to your moms yet? hows your little girl doing? Is she looking

close. oh, Im sooo excited you get to see Peanut foal.

Renee is fibbing....I do rest alittle...but to be honest...its always when I know Renee is around...the girl doesnt miss a trick, but shes been busy with her girls this week so I cant impose. come on Renee tell her what you've been doing all week!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Nancy

nighty night Nancy...see ya tomorrow!


----------



## LittleRibbie

O.K. Peanut stay down and Push


----------



## LittleRibbie

There once was a little white mini

Who no longer fit into a bikini

She ate all day

And munched the night away

Instead of showing us her BABY!

Jodi from hhranch on Mare Stare wrote this for Peanut..I thought it was rather fitting!!


----------



## Eagle

LittleRibbie said:


> Renee is fibbing....I do rest alittle...but to be honest...its always when I know Renee is around...the girl doesnt miss a trick, but shes been busy with her girls this week so I cant impose. come on Renee tell her what you've been doing all week!!




Pony Porn




This morning hubby came with me to put them out so I gave him Pat (knowing that when he sees Britt he kicks) out of the barn comes hubby looking all cool smoking a cigarette and horse on a far too long lead ( well, it is only a tiny silly pony) well, Pat sees Britt, gets mega horny and kicks out a nice double barrel getting hubby on both knees. He drops he cigarette as shouting "holy cow man Chill out she ain't that hot"







Men sure are cheap entertainment, I was bent over laughing. That will teach him to be smart about my "tiny ponies"


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee your so funny!! Tell her~!~!


----------



## Eagle

I pressed send but I hadn't finished sorry, you will have to go back up


----------



## Eagle

hmmmmm down resting again,


----------



## LittleRibbie

Quick run...someone go sit on her!! dont let her up!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Whats that black stuff under her mouth...I didnt see her eatting shavings and shes got plenty of hay


----------



## LittleRibbie

This girl is going to drag this thing out till Christmas I tell ya!!

Help me with this..I mentioned earlier that she is dripping milk..and a few people emailed and said that I should be concerned. Well I may have misled you...do you consider looking at her teat and seeing a drop....not dropping or dripping...just a drop on 1 teat...that would not really be considered dripping would it.

I just reread what I wrote...what the heck am I trying to say...help me here...am I making sense.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thank you...all this drippin an a droppin kinda got me confused LOL

O.K., oh no ...no spraying here...I would have flipped if i saw that



I guess i would have thought wax would be harder...just like wax...this is more like a liquid. perhaps she is just on to me and gives me one drop when she sees me grab that little yellow strip...shes tired of me poking at her.


----------



## LittleRibbie

o.K. hubby just woke up...he's going to watch for me for a while. Diane you go get under the covers too...you've been traveling all day and you have feet to do in the AM...we know how you felt the last time you were on feet. Remind me to ask later about a rasp!

good night

glad to have ya home!!


----------



## Eagle

now don't you go worrying Heidi, you know that your friends are interfering old gals and we will soon SHOUT if anything looks strange


----------



## bannerminis

Shimmer was dripping milk and I mean it was just like a leaky tap - drip drip drip drip, She foaled at 10pm that night so I really hope you dont have much longer to go.

Also Tilly got plenty of colostrum and milk so I wouldnt worry.

My internet is acting up again and its driving me nuts but I have the ladies up. For some reason the cams seem to work without any problem but dare I go on the forum then it gets in a mood and keeps timing out.


----------



## cassie

I am so shocked that Peanut hasn't had her foal!! but I'll be watching her tomorrow/ tonight... right now I'm off to catch some zzzzzzzzzzzz see you in the morning ladies!


----------



## Eagle

Gosh Peanut is dirty. Rofl


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks Karina, hopefully Peanut will also have plenty of colostrum...cripes shes had plenty of time to make some!!

Pretty darn hot out here today...sure hope Diane has someplace cool to be doing feet.

Looks like Lady Astor has decided to move into Peanuts stall again.I cant believe how much time she wants to spend in her stall.

Renee,thanks souch for rubbing it in...cant tell you how much I appreciate it...Peanut IS so dirty but she hates when I put the scrapper to her these days and I dont want to have the water baking her.She does need a little more than just her daily rinses but its such a chore lately w/her :arg! I also need to get the clippers on her darn mohawk!

I do plan on washing a couple others today so we'll see how I feel ..then maybe tackle Peanut. Well you all have a wonderful afternoon and evening. I'll catch up w/you all later for cocktails.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Gee. I guess I'm out of it! I thought Renee was saying she was "dirty" because Lady Astor was standing in her stall -- and of course with HER coloring...well, you get it!
> 
> Hey Anna. I've got one for you!! Thought I had another colt to sell -- this explains it...
> 
> *My last little "filly"*
> 
> *has got a willy,*
> 
> *What a sad surprise.*
> 
> * *
> 
> *I saw it there*
> 
> *hanging bare,*
> 
> *And couldn't believe my eyes!!!!*
> 
> I'm not much of a poet, but when I saw "it" the words just jumped into my mind. I had to go get momma and "baby" from the back pasture to be sure. NOPE -- A FILLY !!! She just had some kind of matted very dirty fur hanging from her belly in a clump! Brushed that out and YEAH! Two little teats and NO willy! So again, a "keeper!"
> 
> In from the heat for the day. Trying to work into this working in the heat over the next few days so I don't over-do and wind up taking off several days because I'm too impatient to be slow and easy. So, I'm back, with cams up for the day (and night).


Oh my, you must have just about died..I can picture you stomping out to the pasture for a second look at your filly's willy








now that I look I think your right...Renee was probablly speaking of Lady Astor! Although Peanut is very dirty!

P.S. Expect a little show in the barn tonight....I think Im having company!! ssssshhhhh


----------



## Eagle

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Gee. I guess I'm out of it! I thought Renee was saying she was "dirty" because Lady Astor was standing in her stall -- and of course with HER coloring...well, you get it!


Thanks Diane, it looks like Heidi is too tired to get my sad sense of humour


----------



## Eagle

Diane I love you poem and I would have to see your face


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee, did you by chance see Peanut laying down earlier...someone on MS said they just saw her...i must have been at the other barn and missed it...wondering how long she might have been down


----------



## Eagle

No sorry Heidi I was distracted feeding the children.


----------



## Eagle

She said Pleaseeeeeeeee don't stop


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh, she just looks loving on camera..her ears are pinned right back w/a "just gimmie one clean shot so I can send ya fly'in" attitude, if, god forbid, you touch her the wrong way. Had to go out and clip off her mohawk..Ive been looking at it on the screen for days and it was driving me bonkers....now Im happy...it started raining so its cooling things down




if there wasnt any lightning I'd put her right out side...Im sure she would love the rain...she usually does.


----------



## Eagle

so what is happening tonight Heidi, have you booked the filly fairy



I hope I am still awake



I will be up by about 1.00am your time but I will leave the barn alarm on just in case


----------



## LittleRibbie

Eagle said:


> so what is happening tonight Heidi, have you booked the filly fairy
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I am still awake
> 
> 
> 
> I will be up by about 1.00am your time but I will leave the barn alarm on just in case


UMM..1:00 a.m. you say....maybe they can come back...i'll see what I can do...there might even be 2 visitors...

But I think 1:30 might be a lovely time to tell em' to come!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Maybe you should take a nap now Diane, thats what I would love to be doing..I love napping on rainy days..Im afraid i'll sleep thru horses dinner hour


----------



## Eagle




----------



## LittleRibbie

http://manneli.com/movies/Nature/Giraffe-Birth.html

I am about to go watch a few movies with Peanut....this is the one we will watch first...what do you think?


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! That was absolutely amazing!!

How can she just walk around so calmly with a baby's legs hanging out of her? Bet her keeper was dying to go help her, and I bet the new baby would have appreciated a bit of jungle undergrowth to drop down on, bless it! But what a fantstic video.








Dont think you should show it to Peanut through - she might get ideas of wandering about during the birth and taking her time!

Cant believe both girls have gone another night - would Diane like to give us another date?

Diane, how are your furkids. Are they all ok - what about the little mare that was 'ill' while you were away, and when exactly is your mare due to foal, think you said very soon?

Anna


----------



## Eagle

Omg , Peanut don't you dare foal standing up and good lord what about a bit of straw . That was wonderful but it had me a bag of nerves.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Diane, that will teach me to do my normal thing and read through to catch up with the posts BEFORE I type mine!

That was a great attempt at a poem, but the story of your filly's willie was even better. Still I can go one better than that - in all the excitement of successfully foaling a maiden mare one day, I quickly lifted its tail to have a look at it's botty and gave a whoop of delight - a filly, just what we wanted - off to make a quick cuppa to bring back to the barn, watched the little girl scramble to her feet..........to see that SHE had a willie!





Nowadays I always look under their tummies as well as under their tails. LOL!!

Glad to hear all your kids are ok.





So can we have a new date for these two girls to foal please?

Anna


----------



## Eagle

Hot spicy food for dinner followed by a nice long walk for Miss Peanut


----------



## AnnaC

Or a short trailer ride? I know it can affect humans (with a car, not with a trailer!) and a vet once told me off for having my pregnant bitch with me in the car not long before she was due - she whelped 36 hours later with no problem!

Anna


----------



## Helicopter

Personally I think Marestare automically adds one month to the gestation period of these girls. Does Marestare get paid by how long it is used????

That's my theory anyway.


----------



## bannerminis

Ok so I was just getting ready to switch everything off and head to bed and I see you have now resorted to wicka to get that baby out






:rofl

So what magical charms have you used and if it works we will want them for next yr


----------



## LittleRibbie

Posts: 13424

Re: Peanut (6/20) @ Never Too Mini Farm

« Reply #1327 on: Today at 06:38:43 pm » Quote Modify

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here are a few snaps of witch Heidi and Peanut.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

witch.PNG (49.59 KB, 159x244 - viewed 8 times.)

witch6.PNG (35.5 KB, 188x109 - viewed 14 times.)

witch7.PNG (40.02 KB, 191x112 - viewed 9 times.)

witch5.PNG (32.39 KB, 159x121 - viewed


----------



## LittleRibbie

oooppps...was attempting to show you what was in the barn...sorry


----------



## LittleRibbie

Yeah...about 45 solid minutes of thunderstorms but heavy rain after...still sprinkling now... good luck


----------



## LittleRibbie

nothing happening in the barn anyway...get off line and wait it out a bit...i'll call you by tel. if anything starts here


----------



## cassie

I would get off that computer diane!! Not worth losing your laptop over it lol boring right now in all areas anyway lol heidi the pics ofyou are hilarious lol


----------



## cassie

YAY!! :saluteso far Peanut being real boring!! lol


----------



## cassie

ok totally not relevant to anything to do with our girls but...

I found the video clip to one of the songs on cars2, I'm sure its already been out in america and such just came out here and we LOVE it

well here is Collision of worlds with brad paisley (who I love ) and Robbie Williams lol

all about america and England differences really well done thought you might like it


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cassie, Love Brad Paisley's music. Great Song but I didnt hear the

vacation vs holiday...that one that I always get a chuckle out of...of course horse people..... trailer vs box or...drats now I cant think of the other name dah


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hey Cassie do you know how to get the pictures of Peanuts stall guest off Mare Stare and post them for diane to see?


----------



## cassie

I'll try LOL

yeah Brad Paisley is the best n that song is amazing yeah there was a couple of others that they missed out on but oh well still a great song LOL


----------



## cassie

success Heidi!!

the third one is my particulat fave LOL


----------



## cassie

Diane you should see now LOL

yes Pixar movies are the best!! glad everyone like the song one of my faves at the moment hehe


----------



## cassie

LOL hehe mission accomplished


----------



## LittleRibbie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> WHAT are you doing to our little Peanut ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to scare the foal out of her ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we've all been at this too long -- we're getting a bit nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thank you Cassie some day I will figure it out...Many thanks

Diane, I have no idea what you are talking about...I just wanted to sit with her for a "spell"


----------



## cassie

haha 'spell'



p.s I believe you have a friend coming soon Heidi? when is she meant to turn up?


----------



## LittleRibbie

I think shes arriving "shortly"..I believe she coming to shop for a new white steed to give to her Knight in Shining Armor


----------



## cassie

oh wow, maybe Peanut's filly will be perfect, if it turns out white... oh n what colour is Nicky?? I haven't asked but am most curious!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Marty posted this earlier...Nicky is the daddy

see now i dont even think i did it right!! drats

oh well... He on page about 5 or 6...hes black and 4 socks and snip


----------



## cassie

ok I will have a look



oh n Heidi, to post pics they have to be jpeg file





Nicky is gorgeous!! now I can't wait for that foal even more!!! come on Peanut!! spit it out!


----------



## cassie




----------



## cassie

haha yep I totally think that!!








good evening Lady Juliet, Heidi I can't believe you let your guests clean Peanuts stable, and such a refined guest as well. LOL

well I can't watch any more mares while at work until the 25th july





we have almost gone over our month limit... though I'm sure it can't be all me...

so Peanut if you have you foal tonight, I won't be able to see unless you wait for me too finish work!! thats a good idea!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

I dont need one more horse to die the crazy old small horse lady....its a good thing I dont sell horses...would you weant to buy a horse from me??


----------



## LittleRibbie

Guess I had my wig on too tight....sorry

I meant to say

I dont need one more horse to be a crazy little horse lady...as in..I'm just one horse shy of being known as the crazy little horse lady

And...It is a good thing I do not try to sell horses....would you want to buy a horse from me!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cassie does your internet charge by the minutes logged on...maybe at work they have xx minutes for xx$'....anything after that its additional...maybe from the 25th of june till 25 of July, etc etc


----------



## LittleRibbie

and I'll buy another round


----------



## cassie

ok, I am allowed to check on them every now and then, just not all the time... we have a usage amount per month and if it goes over we get charged heaps... so I can't keep the mares up all the time, but I'm allowed to keep an eye on them every hour or so, but maybe while I'm at my desk I might have the barn alarm on so that if anything happens I can quickly check LOL

you must be the best fun at dress up parties Heidi!! LOL

I can still come on here and post and such, just I need to cut back on marestare.... but I'm addicted!! :wackoLOL


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well dont get fired or in trouble...you have a new baby on the way that will need new halters and all sorts of other fun stuff that we know you will buy for her!!

I appreciate you watching but dont worry...we can even keep an eye on cassie


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hey, whats the date, I just noticed that this thread started on the 16th...this has been ONE LONG MONTH...no wonder we are all bonkers


----------



## Eagle

Am I aloud to read back??


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh my gosh...I would love it!! Please say you will...when? I might shave my legs for this...oh please...I need outside opinions..oh please !! Just close your eyes when you come in the house....lets just say..my halloween decor is up..

Have you left yet?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good morning your Hieness...did you sleep well? Been very very boring here tonight..nothing happening nada, nothing....


----------



## LittleRibbie

guess i forgot spell check for heiness...hieness..what ever...did you sleep well PRINCESS?


----------



## Eagle

Gosh, naughty Peanut. Yes I did sleep well, Alberto only woke once.


----------



## Eagle

I have to go and feed my horses, back in about 30 minutes o.k?


----------



## Eagle

They will be mad as I am over an hour late


----------



## cassie

naw, hi Renee



They are crazy here today LOL

na Heidi I won't get fired, not for this anyway... I am the bosses daughter after all... and the one who gets the customers to pay the accounts LOL we just didn't realised that leaving the marestare cams up all day used that much internet, wil have to watch myself at home aswell hmmm

I think Diane, if you go during the day you might be safe, but beware the night time. oh and wasn't it just a full moon?? LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie

uummm, I wonder how we get charged at home....guess we will find out the end of the month. I never realized that about marestare. I didnt realize..is your dad a vet?

Yes that would be great!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Diane, the "yes that would be great" was for you!! Perfect


----------



## cassie

LOL sorry prob should have clarified.





I am a qualified vet nurse and work at a vet hospital on Saturdays, well every second saturday now (yes!! LOL)

but I also work in our hardware store, we own two. during the week, 5 days. I do accounts Receivable in our hardware store and I mix paint, and serve customers LOL.

my Dad owns the hardware stores and he is a builder which is why I have such a brilliant stable hehe!!

does that make sense?


----------



## Eagle

o.k I am back now, the horses are fed and pat has does his bit



The little brat double barrelled me and I lost a shoe whilst walking on gravel. He gets so excited that he can't control himself, he swings his head and screams , I suppose this will teach me for laughing at hubby yesterday.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cassie, it makes perfect sense..especially when I do remember you telling us about your dad, the hardware store, working part time at the vet...Guess Im just tired and wasnt thinking right sorry.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh, Im sure he's ddaarrrlling!He cant control himself


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all.





What on earth have you all been up to overnight? I've had to read my way through nearly 5 pages and I find witches frightening poor Peanut, spells being cast, songs about America and England (good job they didn't use Wales as a comparison - we are like the Beverly Hill Billies (who remembers that family?)), visits suggested, work in hardware stores (and I thought you had a farm with cows, Cassie?) losing marestare (how awful!), plus folk smoking wacky baccy and drinking bottles of booze and Albe only waking once in the night!

Just another boring quiet night.











Anna


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Renee! Some of these little darlings are so small (short in body) that you seem to be walking very close to the back feet even when actually by their shoulder. I had one who used to swing his head just at the wrong minute, yank me across the front of him and then trip me up with a front foot!

Anna


----------



## Eagle

Well morning ladies,



Cassie, how are you feeling today? Is you head better? How was the bridal expo?

Heidi what were you up to last night? who came visiting last night?

Diane, how are you after you first day back doing feet and all?

I had a great bbq yesterday until Alby had an accident. I was chatting away and all of a sudden Matteo came running over with Alby in his arms and I could tell by the look on Matteo's face that something bad had happened. I grabbed Alby just as he was turning green and fainting, his lips were blue and his eyes were rolling. OMG I am a total headless chicken when it comes to my kids and I was about to go into a state of panic. I called Barbara, the host who owns a nursery school and is a part time ambulance assistant. Matteo said he fell off his bike and the handle bars went into his tummy so I pulled up his shirt to find a perfect circle. He had turned the handle bars to fast and flipped over and the grip part had pressed against his tummy taking his breath away, then he was crying and not breathing until he passed out. we stood him up and made him talk until he stated to get some colour. He sat in my arms for at least an hour and I had just told hubby that we should go to the hospital to check when he took off playing with his friends.

What a nightmare, I think I lost a few kilo in minutes


----------



## AnnaC

Oooo the lights are on in Peanuts stable and Heidi is busy - no sign of the witch!

Has Peanut lost her tail wrap? She seems to have something trailing along behind her?

Anna


----------



## Eagle

Is anyone else dieing to sneak in there and cut off her tail or is it just me


----------



## AnnaC

Oh my goodness Renee, you must have been beside yourself. Is he ok this morning poor little man?

Anna

Oh YES ...... snip snip!

Anna


----------



## Eagle

He is still asleep but last night he was fine. Yes Anna it was very frightening. The worst part was the look on his brothers face as he carried him to me.


----------



## AnnaC

Has Peanut got a problem with one of her eyes?


----------



## Eagle

Peanut the poodle






looks like she had them washed out, maybe the flies irritating. Poor baby

Lights out


----------



## cassie

haha we have had quite an eventful day/night LOL

oh yeah I forgot about the farm, my uncle and Dad also have a cattle farm on our land LOL

we went a little crazy hehe





Morning Anna!! how are you? how is your daughter going?? and mummy?

glad you were able to get a good night sleep Renee!!



sorry to say it would have been funny to be there... but I can imagine it must be a handful with a stallion I know we have a rule with our bulls that we take the cows from the bull not the bull from the cows, my uncle forgot this one day and as a result, had 3 brokend vertibrae 4 broken ribs and has now lost an eye...

and that was a pretty tame bull... LOL

but at least minis are much smaller then our cows though they can still pack a punch!!





40 minutes till I get home YAY!! lol my head has been fuzzy all day, threatening to bring back that headache and I really just wanna head home and rest LOL


----------



## AnnaC

I love long tails, but I worry that they will tread on them when they step back. I cut mine at ground level.


----------



## cassie

LOL i secretly want to cut it LOL but then that would wreck all Heidis hard work!!

the bridal expo was really good... except for the headache lol it was raining the whole day, I am a typical country chick and I hate the city, even worse when it is raining!! LOL

so glad that Alby is ok now, how scary!!!!! the poor little kid. I bet he would have been real snuggly after though, poor little guy give him a hug from me, hope he is feeling much better now!!


----------



## Eagle

Me too as soon as I see them step on it I cut it at ground level. Diane I haven't had the pleasure of seeing her without it being tied up.



Heidi will you take the plait out when the foal arrives?


----------



## LittleRibbie

holey moley Renee, how old is Alby. I'd a been a wreck, as Im sure you were. poor Mateo...so worried about his lil brother. Glad he's doing better. Hi Anna..yeah..kind of slow here a Wolly World tonight.

O.K. you saw me checking Peanuts eye...it was a little pink earlier today and it looked alittle pinker earlier tonight. Now the whole white of her eye is light red...she has been rubbing it..possibly flies/gnats All I did just then was rinse it out real well and looked best I could... maybe flipped lash or just something in there..I didnt see anything. Except for a little clear watery eye...there is no gooy gunky stuff. I do not have any eye ointment and will check before bed for saline solution...any thoughts? I really hate to let any eye problems go unchecked but Im thinking I may wait a couple days, put the fly mask back on her and keeping rinsing it and then decide...I really do not want vet stressing her out now but I dont want this to fester into something worse. What plan of action would you all take?

NO THE TAIL WILL NOT BE CUT>>>TRIMMED MAYBE>>>IT DOES NEED IT BUT NOT CUT>>>AM I SCREAMING LOUD ENOUGH FOR YOY RENEE








xxoo


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee...we call them braids



no I braid it a little then I put the rest in a bag..where it belongs!! Or if I dont know where the bags are it will go in a sock!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Anyone notice we now have 100 pages of very important profound conversations


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks diane, that will be my plan.


----------



## Eagle

Alby is 3 Heidi and a real cutie, he is a total mummies boy and won't go any where without me. Do you want to see a photo?

Only kidding about the tail, I know you love it. I get fed up with my own hair when it gets hot, that is why I cut after Britt foaled, it is so much easier and quicker now. You are so good with yours! I wash mine every day and in the winter it got hard work as I have so much.


----------



## Eagle

dropped to the floor


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hey she just dropped a whole lot 50 seconds ago...wanna bet how long she stays down? 11 minutes


----------



## LittleRibbie

Yes Renee i'd love to see pictures..who was the one cleaning Eagles feet? .....Im thinking that was Mateo.

Actually I do plan on cutting Peanuts tail after a particular parade we are doing in March. Peanut and nicky will be bride and groom and Im going to somehow...dont know exactly how yet...use peanuts tail as part of the mini brides train on her gown..nicky is black so he will be sporting a very fashion forward tuxedo...this is still just an idea so Im not sure if we can actually pull it off but we will try


----------



## LittleRibbie

That was more like 8


----------



## AnnaC

Up again!! But she does seem to like that corner for her short snoozes - perhaps we shall see a foal there beside her ONE DAY!!


----------



## AnnaC

Off to do my furkids - catch you all later.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Bye Anna, hi to the kds from us!


----------



## Eagle

Bye Anna, see ya later


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well my friends, Im going to bid adu..hubby has to leave at 5am and he promised to watch for a bit before he leaves...Im going to take full advantage of that..be back around 5am.

thanks for the chuckles

good night


----------



## Eagle

Meet Alberto or Alby to his friends.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh my lordy...thats hysterical! Love it..what a good little guy!! you know I googled National Costume class and came up with a few you tube videos that really showed some terrific costumes..really creative people out there..but this is just what Im looking for perfect...I wonder how she cut those pants.

Im thinking myself and the young girl that will be helping me would go maybe as bridesmade and groomsman or maybe a priest and mother of the bride. Thanks for the picture...that will help alot


----------



## cassie

Renee he is soo handsome!!! What a gorgeous little boy! Can we see one of Matteo too!? If that's not asking too much hehe


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh hes darling...he must have beautiful parents!! LOL...and look he's giving me a kiss !!


----------



## LittleRibbie

When you get any free time I would love to see them on their riding ponies.


----------



## LittleRibbie

oh, i think I saw that one...on camera it was hard to tell it was a peanut but the elephant was great.

oK Bed Time


----------



## Eagle

Please Meet Matteo


----------



## Marty

Its 3:16 AM. Nitey nite


----------



## cassie

wow Renee!! both your boys are so Handsome!! do they have a cousin my age thats single?? LOL



I 've always wanted to visit italy!!!


----------



## Eagle

No sorry Cassie, they don't lol. I am popping out for 30 mins.


----------



## cassie

oh well lol it was worth a try!!





no worries we will be here


----------



## bannerminis

Its taking me half the morning to catch up with the madness as YES my internet is acting up again.

Ladies you are all LOCO. I am so glad that I am sane - NOT lol

Glad little Alby is ok. Something like that would frighten the life out of me.

My little Monkey (10 months yesterday and myself and Seamus were married 12yrs yesterday) Abby decided it was a good idea to keep me up 1/2 the night so a little tired and grumpy but the madness has cheered me up.

I did enjoy the whole witchcraft evening. Glad I hadnt gone to bed.


----------



## cassie

naw Karina how sweet!! hope you had a lovely day n we knew there was some reason why Heidi was dressing up CRAZY lol it was to cheer you up!!





a job well done Heidi





hope you are having a lovely sleep Heidi!! and Diane!!


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations Karina, Alby is still doing the "I can't sleep alone" thing at 3 years old



It is rough not sleeping



These nutters make the day a bit brighter though





/.10 am and Peanut is down



that isn't normal!


----------



## LittleRibbie

That most certainlly wouldnt be normal for her. I woke when skiff left at 5 but must have dozed back asleep....horses were not happy about waiting for breakfast. Peanuts having a little outside time, I'll put her in in a bit...eye looks better


----------



## Eagle

Heidi, you have no idea what she put me through this morning. 7.10 am and she goes flat, sternal, flat, sternal and then she did something that looked like 3 or 4 pushes. I grabbed the phone and dialled your number and with that she got up and it was all over. I slammed the phone down as I really didn't want to wake you for nothing.





Naughty Peanut frightening me like that.


----------



## cassie

That is very naughty of peanut you poor thing Renee. Let's hope that peanut doesnt give anyone else any scares today


----------



## cassie

Lol oh yeah she is allowed to do that lol I have barn alarm on so I will be awake dearest peanut a daytime foaling is most acceptable ok


----------



## Equuisize

Heidi, just catching up on yesterday's excitement....WOW

For Peanuts eye you might try an Earl Grey tea bag.

Steep it in warm water, let cool a bit and apply one to the

eye a few times a day.

My farrier swears by it and I had occassion to use it on

BabyZee right after we moved here.

It actually worked, don't know why it works but it does.

I keep them around now.


----------



## charli

hello Ladies-I have to say that you are all very entertaining for me. I also share the stories I read on here to my mom and sister-in-law--both of which think I am crazy for being addicted and watching Peanut every night! We have minis and big horses but have no foals due this year. We have not had good luck over the last 3 years with my mini foaling and both of our mares decided they didn't want to be pregnant (both were confirmed in Dec. ) this year and so we have no babies. I have tons of questions for all of you but one to ask today-have you ever heard that horses do have some control over the 1st. part of labor? Our vet has told us that we should just watch (either via cam or outside the barn) when we think our mare is getting ready as she does have the power to stop it if she prefers. I have been wondering because I keep thinking that Peanut is going to foal but then I look over and Heidi is doing her witch show...and I wonder if things would have progressed if Peanut had not been interrupted. Just curious and would love to hear everyones thoughts.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## charli

I guess I fibbed...I have another question. Have we ever had any update on Peanuts status as far as vulva color, length, tailend, etc? I have just realized that you ladies post and have conversations in multiple locations so I am trying to catch up...

Thanks


----------



## Eagle

Charli, I believe that the foal chooses the day and the mare the hour as YES they will hold off if they are disturbed and I know this for sure as I have never caught 1 until I went on Marestare with a cam. My mares would wait until I put them out if I sat with them all night


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good Afternoon, I have heard about the Earl Grey T. Bags for people who are stressed...prepare the same way and just place them on your eyes. Never heard of it for horses but I guess if you dont think it will sting ( do you just gently hold on the eye or actually squeeze a little into the eye..that makes me a little nervous)...has anyone else tried it? It does appear better today.

Hi Charli,sorry you missed us last night..we did have fun. I appreciate your concerns about Peanut and perhaps bothering her when she "could have been getting ready to foal" but I do not think she was. I would never intentionally do something that would upset any of my horses....especially one that is so close to foaling. If she was about to foal and I screwed it up of course I would be horrified...maybe it was stupid of me and Im sorry if I upset you. Peanut will be the first foal here so I do watch her almost constantly and interract w/her daily...I do not think I put her safety in jeopardy..but will certainly be more considerate of her in the future.

Renee, Going up and down like she was when you saw her this am would certainlly be wierd.Please do not hesitate to call me ever..call collect..I was late feeding her today but she just seems uncomfortable but not looking like shes wants to foal. Im waiting ..and waiting for farrier..I think IM even going to have him wait on her..poor thing can barely balance on 4 legs never mind 3. Thanks for watching her and Im sorry she got youy so upset.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Charli,Maybe, just maybe, Diane will bring along her camera when she comes tomorrow to visit ( hint hint)

then you can all see what I have hiding out here in the woods


----------



## Eagle

Is Diane really going to visit you?? That is great if she is. YES YES photos are a must. If you have any problems posting them she can just email me and I will do it.

It is absolutely no problem being "frightened" by Peanut, it just made me feel stupid bc I had not put your number on speed dial before so I was scrolling down to get number and then panicking bc I wasn't watching and of course I kept hitting the wrong numbers so it was getting worse



Now you are ready and in my memory. It wouldn't surprise me one minute if Peanut did a sneaky and just plopped down to foal, I mean nothing is normal about Peanut's pregnancy


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee, Im hoping she can still make it tomorrow, thats what we were sort of planning on. So if Peanut goes tonight or tomorrow while shes here...


----------



## charli

Hi Heidi-Thanks for the update. I do not think you upset Peanut or me and I certainly think you would NEVER risk her safety! I was just curious if we were thinking right here in WI. We did have our first live foal last July and we kept doing the same thing....getting nervous about her behavior and walking out to check on her. Then the vet told us to leave her alone...guess what, we were minutes late for the birth and it did NOT turn out well. I don't know if us being there would have helped the situation but after watching Tease and Annie, I have learned a lot and think we may have been able to do better for our little "stormy'. He was born July 15th. and passed on July 15th, 2010. We did take him to the vet hospital but before I could even get home from dropping them off, they called and said it was not good. Very hard as I have 3 little girls who had been waiting a long time for this baby. We then purchased a bred mare so that we could get a baby this spring but no luck. We had her confirmed pregnant and had her in the barn, with a new camera we had bought plus a baby monitor we used last year, and she seemed to shrink before our eyes and get really crabby with our constant checking of her udder, etc. Finally my mom clipped her and she did NOT look pregnant-took her to the vet and found out she wasn't. We were so confused as we never saw an aborted foal. My other mare was bred late after losing Stormy and was confirmed to be due in Sept. We took her in at the same time becasue she seemed to come into a BIG heat and she was also confrmed open. What???



So now we are hoping that they stick for next year ...and I hope that I will be able to get them up and running on marestare next spring so that I can take advantage of all the knowledge and committment from you and the others.

We have been educating ourselves ever since our loss by visting other breeders, reading these sites and books. We do not show or sell our horses (yet) but just play with and love on them. You never know, as my girls get old enough for 4-H we may visit the local fairs and show off our minis. Currently I am learning how to clip them...it is defintely something I need to practice on.



I am so hopeful that I will get to watch Peanut give birth ( and learn a lot) but it seems like I might miss it....keep nodding off at night while watching her!





Good luck and have a beautiful day!


----------



## Eagle

"Brittle" do you have a secret there Diane???


----------



## Equuisize

Maybe someone else will have some experience with Earl Grey tea bags and will pop in.

I'd not heard of humans using it, as you mentioned but guess it makes sense.

Our farrier of 20 odd years comes from a big horse background. His parents

owned a large Arabian breeding and training facility.

He got the tip from them and had used it himself over the years for

eye irritations.

I do not think it stings, as BabyZee would lay his head over sideways into

my hand with the warm tea bag in it. He seemed to look forward to it.

I did squeeze some fluid into the corner of his eye, hoping to flush whatever

it was causing the irritation.


----------



## zoeleeme

Hi I have been thinking all morning should I pop in an offer my experience here??? Awww what the heck~! For irritated eyes (people or animals) I just use plain old lipton tea bags. Make the tea (I use two tea bags) let it cool and use cotton balls to gently wipe the eye area few times a day! It has always worked great! PS You guys crack me up!!!!!


----------



## Eagle

Normal people are very boring






passsssssssss yourrrrrrrrrrrrrr cuppppppppppp, hickk


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Charli, gosh you have had your share of horrible heartbreaks, Im so sorry. The other mare that I bred this year has had several healthy babies (w/ previous owner ) w/o incedent and is a great mom but miscarried about 4 mos. ago so I understand your frustration. My mare showed no signs of discomfort before hand..picture perfect so its frustrating when there is no answers.

You sound like me...our horses are just pleasure...no showing. I just really love picking up poop, emptying water bucket,cleaning pastures and most of all the putting of all 4 of my vets children thru college and their trips to Disney



I do not have the time for any more horses and just wanted these 2 babies and that would be it. I have no desire to have anymore except this little one.

I love the babies but breeding is just not for me....Im just happy that there are people that enjoy it so we can someday enjoy the pleasures of THEIR hard work





This has been stressful enough.

Sometimes I do/we do act silly on our late night chats but I think that these fun chats really help me b/c at night when I watch Peanut, every little thing I see worries me...Im much better now, prior to mare stare and posting her link here I would be out there poking and prodding, looking in her mouth ( who the heck knows what I thought could possibly be happening in her mouth at 4 am )picking up poop 3 xs a day and putting it in a glove to check for sand....you name it I was looking at it....poor Peanut..at least w/MS and our late night chats I dont do all the crazy things like I used to. Well maybe sitting out w/Peanut for a "spell" would be considered crazy!! Anyway, dont be shy come be crazy with us at night. I hope to be able to watch your baby next year so please let us know when you put her on.

ZOELEEME...dont you dare sit and not add your opinions...you silly girl...I have plenty of regular tea and cotton balls so I will try that tonight. hubby already has orders to bring home some Earl Gray but now I can try both. Thanks for posting...and yeah we crack ourselves up alot too





P.S. Still sitting and wasting my day on the farrier



not even a phone call...my cell phone works like crap out here in no mans land so I need to stay close to the house...so Im a little cranky



and Im out of diet pepsi!!

Thanks Diane for bringing along your camera what time do you think you will be gracing us w/you presense?


----------



## Eagle

I like to think the miscarriage is gods way of saving us from pain later. I have seen a few foals born and then die a few days later because they are "just not quite right" and that is much harder to live with. These horrible things happen to us too.





Lets get back to the happy stuff like goofing around and being a bit "Peanut crazy"


----------



## LittleRibbie

good, I already like your style...maybe I can find my piggie boxers...they were my favorite outfit pre mare stare. I didnt want anyone out there attempting to copy my fashion style so I put them away till later.



gotta find those boxers!!


----------



## Eagle

When Britt started colicing (sp) I was so worried I grabbed my dressing gown and ran down stairs to her stall. ( my dressing gown is leopard spot)


----------



## LittleRibbie

good idea Renee....happy thoughts only with a few crazy ones thrown in for good measure





time to go check.... as Renee says......my chips...see ya later

Hey I forgot..WHO first mentioned Brittle...thats it...Thats what Im going to name it..Love it...great idea who ever thought of it...Renee, I promise I wont call her Britt...thats for your special girl!!


----------



## Eagle

Diane when you have finished visiting Peanut perhaps you could pop over and check on Suzie




You could become our Marestare midwife


----------



## LittleRibbie

I bet that went over well when the vet arrived


----------



## Eagle

I think he was frightened of me but I can't imagine why. Rofl


----------



## LittleRibbie

hey, just came back from other barn and walked into PN down...any one know how long shes been down and was she'ds been acting..was out in the other barn for bout 45 min

up now but never see her down during day time


----------



## LittleRibbie

o.k. back eatting...must have just been resting her legs a bit. sorry, well guess i'll watch from here a bit. wish hubby would get home so I can finish w/the other horses....this is insane...I cant do a darn thing.


----------



## Hosscrazy

Looks like she's just trying to gobble up every possible crumb off the stall floor!!! LOL!





Liz


----------



## LittleRibbie

All right Liz I'll go feed her...but I fed her Friday!!

Shes such a brat..she has big clumps of perfect hay all over the place in there..but she likes the little tiny dust bits..then when shes done



she'll go eat what she just made a mess of.


----------



## Hosscrazy

> I fed her Friday!!


LOL!!!

She sure enjoyed being scratched!!!





Liz


----------



## cassie

I won't be posting much today heidi but I will be checking on her and will have barn alarm up...

I don't know why needing sleep is boring, I NEED and LOVE my sleep, but I suppose I do work lots. but I hope I'm not boring ladies





anyway have fun with Diane Heidi, give her a big hug from me, and Suzie and yeah if she has time she can come for a visit to check on Suz don't think it would take to long, Suzie just wasn't herself last night... ( well I think so anyway, I don't know if anyone else agrees with me)

anyway have a super fun time, n I will check on Peanut during the day

seeya.


----------



## zoeleeme

EVERYONE"S WATCHING PEANUT RIGHT NOW~! RIGHT????


----------



## zoeleeme

Well.... I thought she was thinking about it!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well dang she better do more than think about it!! Hi Zoeleeme





thanks for the extra set of eyes...just got back in...had to run out to get



I just have to make one last run out to the other barn then i'll be back. I think the pink has gone down I do need to do another rinse tonight ( going to try the E.G.tea ) but will do it in a bit. Im not a happy camper b/c I just dropped a whole package of ph strips in Peanuts water bucket...cripes can I be any more stupid :arg! . here I am all excited b/c Barbie reminded us that you dont need to use a whole strip...just tear off a 1/3...great idea...just wish she told me to keep the darn package away from the h2o bucket!!

O.K. be back in a sec or two..Thanks for watching


----------



## zoeleeme

So, just a thought.... What happens after Peanut and Susie foal??????? Will we get to watch the children grow up on marestare??? I mean WHAT ARE WE GOING TO DO HERE??????



Somebody come up with a plan....Please!!!!


----------



## zoeleeme

AND....Addiction Free???? I don't think so!!! I've been lurking for years! And if I am Addiction Free why aren't my dishes done????uuuugggghhhh?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Geeze Diane, that would be great even if you just bring 3, that should be enough to get me thru 12 days...heavens she cant go that long can she? Someone on Mare Stare posted that she was only down for about 5 min. this afternoon...but thats still odd that she was down at all during the day.

O.K. now Marty, dont make fun of me, but, I did call the vet. The earliest he can make it is Wed. for my own piece of mind I need to make sure all is well...I want to be sure he hears two hearts beating in there somewhere! but I also want to start SB on ulcer meds again even if its just a few mos. of the Tagamet...shes getting back in that I dont want to go out side again mode...even late in the day..once again he may say its nothing to worry about but I need to make sure...just dont want her to loose weight like a couple yrs. ago. Im going to have him draw blood and go from there...and yes..I know blood work will not detect ulcer but its a start.Ok. Im not leaving you guys, the cam is up but I need to type out a proposal for Skiff and he's leaving at 5am...I'll keep popping in but I have got to get this done. Thanks for the extra eyes...its appreciated!! Please dont talk about me when Im gone.

Zoeleeme, Brittle ( I like that ) will be up for a month or so but Im thinking I will put on Red Neck Fashion Shows the 1st Monday of every month...or maybe some sort of Supper Club for you all to watch....Supper in the Stall...I'll give cooking demos. Im sure hubby would love the idea of eatting in the stall when he gets home from a hard day at work.


----------



## LittleRibbie

I know

I know

At Christmas I will decorate the stall w/baby Jesus..get some donkeys and a sheep or 2...Skiff and I can dress up the 3 dogs as the 3 wise men...it will be a blast. I think I can play Christmas music too...just need to hook up the speakers for you



Then you dont have to drive all around the neighbor hood looking at lights...you just tune right in to Mare Stare....but geeze Halloweenie comes first!! uumm lets see

See Im getting no work done ...Im leaving you all now for a bit....entertain yourselves while Im away


----------



## charli

Sounds great Heidi-I would watch as my husband and kids probably would like me to improve my cooking!! I hope tonight is the big night BUT its like Harry Potter....you can't wait to see the movie but then you are sad that it is all over!!

I am watching!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well this is interresting?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Maybe not so much...Im going to go out ..I didnt realize I left the stall door open...will also shut the big lights off...if its to hard to see her I'll turn them back on


----------



## Marty

Silver Belle does not want to go out because it is so freggin HOT and she is not stupid and the stupid bugs annoy her to no end. I have a whole barn load of them just like her.











PS: Suppose the vet hears three hearbeats!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Is leaving the feed room light on harder to see...I would just prefer not to have all the overheads on...what do you think


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well Im not sending one up the mountain thats for sure...






My friggin heart will be beating so loud he probabbly wont be able to hear Peanuts anyway!!

Marty, I totally understand what your saying about bugs and being hot...but at 5 oclock when its cooler she still does not like it out side. How about if I leave her stall door open at PM and she can come and go, like I do the others?

Vets still coming


----------



## charli

If Peanut chooses the bulk of the stall the extra light is good for my view but it does create darker shadows on the very edges and corners.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Marty, that, by the way is a great picture of you...how old were you then? You just put that avatar on not too long ago but you just sort of slipped it in there like we wouldnt notice!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Possible foaling alert http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=ersstallionstation


----------



## LittleRibbie

sopme one get in there please


----------



## LittleRibbie




----------



## LittleRibbie

Actually, I looked at this mare a few days ago ..the stud she is bred too I thought was nice..just happened to say lets check her out and low and behold...my barn cam sure isnt interresting


----------



## LittleRibbie

Ladies PLEASE remind me to do as that owner did.

Get Baby Out

Make Sure Baby is Breathing

Tie Placenta

shut the light out and get out

or watch from a distance....I dont know these people but I already like em....wish they braided the tail though...at least its Arab w/high tail set


----------



## LittleRibbie

I sure hope thats the fan making Peanuts belly jiggle.....I think it looks like Mexican jumping beans in there


----------



## Marty

Leave the stall door open!





I had that picture taken yestarday


----------



## LittleRibbie

Marty..you funny girl you...did you go in one of those booths in the Mall or at Chucky Cheese w/Dan.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well Appy tail? uummm sometimes not so much





peanut tail...sometimes too much





O.K. I know your going to shoot me a picture of one of you beautiful Appies with a flowing tail...come on .lets see it!!


----------



## Eagle

Morning girls



Well at least one white horse has opened the dance, lets hope the others follow. I see Peanut is quiet.

Have you been good whilst I was having my beauty sleep?


----------



## Eagle

Diane, you should be in bed by now if you want to go and play at a friends house tomorrow.


----------



## LittleRibbie

good night Diane,I cant wait till tomorrows visit...Love Lolas punk rocker look


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Renee, I cant remember if I told you what a cutie pie Matteo is....he's going to have the girls going ga ga shortly!!


----------



## Eagle

thanks, I think so but hey I'm mamma. He already has a few girls he messages.


----------



## Eagle

So is lola the one in your Avatar?


----------



## LittleRibbie

I believe it is renee...but that is not Lola running with her tail flagging...Diane is pulling a fast one on us....Im not buying it


----------



## LittleRibbie

Maybe Lola should come tomorrow so I can see for myself









Hey, GO TO BED!!


----------



## Eagle

I have just got up YOU GO TO BED.


----------



## LittleRibbie

No Sweetie, not you, Miss Diane..What do you have planned for your day Renee, anything exciting with the kids? Or do they get to watch Mommy pick up poop and watch Pony Porn with you.


----------



## LittleRibbie

I so wanted to wash horses before Dianes visit. No luck...thats o.k she needs to see them au'natural...I better get my big girl panties on under my pink boxers. If I didnt have so far to walk in the dark to get a couple I might be tempted to do it now...but it would only disturb Peanut.

The perfect day would be if Peanut foals after lunch w/Diane right here!Wouldnt that be something!


----------



## Eagle

That would be wonderful if Diane was there to help and reassure you through the birth, I sure wish she would come here when it is foaling time.

I have a busy morning which is about to start now. I am taking the kids to have their hair cut and then the vet is coming to scan another mare that was due to come in season last week but we think she has liquid in her uterus. Then I have to finish my mountain of ironing and clean the house.

No pony porn for the kids cos I did that 2 hours ago





I suffer from hay fever and take really strong meds cos I am also asthmatic (I am allergic to animals can you believe my luck) so I get really tired after lunch so we usually chill around the house for an hour before going to the horses. The boys play in their tree house.


----------



## AnnaC

OK girls - gotta have a new rule here........STOP POSTING so poor Anna can catch up!! Taken me half an hour to read through everything.





Apologise for not being around much in last 24 hours - yesterday fast developed into chaos and I just got so tired (dont panic, not horse chaos!)

So quick catch up ..... welcome to the new lurkers, sorry you have had so many problems Charli, your sons are absolutely adorable Renee - future heartbreakers in the making! Tea bags of any sort good for eyes, cod liver oil brilliant for any inflamation of eyes, bruises, soothing etc rather than inside of eye trouble. Brittle is a great name, hope Diane has made sure she has a new battery in her camera, we also need a pic of the piggy pants! Always spend loads of time with my foaling mares, cleaning stables through the night as soon as poo is done, never had the mares mind, most dont even bother to get up while we are there, had a mare years ago (big mare 17 hands) that regularly shouted for me as she went into labour and would hang on until I got there, also a stallion who would shout without fail for the same reason, most useful, better than milk stips and/or poking and prodding, - not as amusing/entertaining as marestare through! NEVER plait/bind my mares tails, cant stand watching them hit themselves with the 'weighted' end, plus mare goes down with tail tucked under her, very difficult to pull a 'rope like' tail out from under the weight of her body, but easy to pull a loose tail - you are there at the time of foaling so can move the tail out of the way in plenty of time. Also find that mares with 'weighted' tails find it harder to lift them quite so high when they need to pee or poo.

There, have I done enough 'catch up'? Bet when I go to post this, I will find another page (at least) will have been added! LOL!!

Off to do my furkids shortly, hoping for a quieter day today, I need my rest (age, health etc). Will be regularly checking on the girls though.

Hope you have a great time with Diane, Heidi - bet it will be a laugh a minute!





Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## AnnaC

PS. Watch out Peanut -- Auntie Diane is on her way!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh my gosh..you didnt miss a trick Anna...you covered everything!!



sorry your day was such a mess yesterday, I sure hope today goes better for you. I waited all day for farrier...no show no call :arg! Should have asked diane to bring her tools to teach me!! Do you do your own horses too, how about you Renee?


----------



## AnnaC

Yes Heidi, we do all our own trimming here - well daughter does it now as I stopped a couple of years ago, I can manage one or two but started to throw out horrible migraines if I spent too long bent double over small feet! Years ago before we had minis we had a really brilliant farrier who also used to train young lads in the art. One of these young lads took up lodgings with us for his training years (he was 16). Later he qualified and slowly took over doing our horses. We were with him for years, saw him married, have three kids and eventually had to 'part company' when we moved to Wales, by which time he had been doing our minis for around 10 years! So we learnt a lot over the years from him, as he encouraged us to do the minis under his watchful eye (also saving him from spending several hours doubled up over small feet!)

At the moment all our minis are overdue for a trim, due to the simple fact that until the naughty Mummy foals, Cathy cannot get away to get up here to do them - those that are over with her have beautifully tidy feet, another reason to feel a little annoyed with the Mummy mare!


----------



## bannerminis

I have to get my minis done too. My farrier has been doing my horses feet for 11yrs which is kinda crazy to think about. In that time I have had 4 kids and he and his wife have had 2.


----------



## AnnaC

Good luck with the hair cutting trip Renee, are the boys good about it? Guess Matteo is ok but what does young Albe think of it?

What a bummer, fancy being alergic to animals, let alone being asthmatic, poor you no wonder you need a bit of a break in the afternoons - siesta time!

I too rest in the afternoon, but that is just old age creeping on plus a few recent health problems - makes me cross though, just cant understand where all the energy I had just a year ago has gone too. LOL!!

Good luck with your mare and the vet - fingers crossed.





Peanut keeps looking a bit restless/uncomfortable - do you think she is hanging on for Diane to get there?


----------



## Eagle

hi girls, I am back



The boys were as good as gold and now look very cute. The vet came and said that the mare is empty, she is an outside mare so she will be going home now as she has liquid in her uterus so she needs so meds and sorting out.

Did I miss anything? peanut is just stood in the light!


----------



## Eagle

I see lots of poops, Is that bc you haven't been out to clean or is she clearing out Heidi?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Lets go see...I was out earlier just for a sec. but didnt notice them looking any different


----------



## bannerminis

Peanut is not looking too happy today. She was laid down (not for long) and few rolls and up again. I really hope she is getting ready


----------



## Eagle

yep, this laying down during the day is new! she started it yesterday.


----------



## cassie

Oh has she continued this?! If she has the foal during the day can someone barnnalarm it please so I can wake up n watch?!? She Is waiting for auntyndiane!! Lol


----------



## AnnaC

I think she's waiting for her Auntie too - when is Diane due to arrive?


----------



## bannerminis

Well she doesnt lie for very long so she is not too comfortable so that looks like a good sign (not for her though the poor thing)


----------



## Eagle

Come on girls stop chatting over your cup of coffee and come out to the barn, we want to see these famous boxers


----------



## cassie

Lol ok that explains it no worries hope everything is well


----------



## Hosscrazy

Lotsa butt rubbing! Oh...she's enjoying that!!!!

Liz


----------



## bannerminis

She seems really restless at the moment - I wonder if its all kicking off


----------



## Eagle

I hope all is o.k Diane.



so where is Heidi hiding??


----------



## Eagle

Heidiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, come out, come out where ever you are!


----------



## Eagle

Bless her, she has been hiding all day, I thought you two were sat on the porch



reliving the good old days


----------



## Eagle

yahhoooooooooooooooooo May 25th 2012, come and be my midwife


----------



## Eagle

maybe she has gone to bed for a rest


----------



## bannerminis

All quiet again (with both ladies) Although I think Peanut is not impressed with the flies today.


----------



## junebug

Hello all and Hiya Heidi! I've been watching Peanut on marestare and decided to join the forum on here. She's a little teaser isn't she? Well, so far today, she has not done much of anything out of the ordinary. I saw Heidi in there earlier this morning, but not since. I think she has a visitor...and as far as the flies, I think Peanut managed to get her fly mask off, unless someone snuck in while I wasn't watching!


----------



## Eagle

Hi Junebug, welcome to the nutty forum. Good point about the fly mask, where did it go?????????? I haven't seen Heidi since this morning, maybe there is fly mask thief





Heidi is back


----------



## Eagle

looks like Heidi just gave Peanut a litre of oil maybe she is hoping the baby will slide out


----------



## zoeleeme

Worked for me!!! 36 years ago I was on the beach in sunny California downing castor oil!!! I had my daughter at 2am that night!!! LOL !!!GO PEANUT!!!


----------



## Eagle

Lol I went for a ride bareback at 18.00 and I broke my waters 3 hours later with Alby but I guess that would be a bit hard for Peanut. Lol


----------



## Eagle

I am off to bed now see you all tomorrow.


----------



## cassie

HELLO HEIDI!!!! where oh where oh where art Heidi!!

I know I'll do the GREAT Australian bush call and she might come running!!





CCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hi Heidi!! 

lol and I had my hands cupped to my face and everything so, if she doesn't come then she is lost to the bush 





 

can you half tell Suzie kept me up last night?? lets hope Peanut does more then just keep you up Heidi, lets hope she gives you a foal!!! 





well Smartie is calling me, he neighs as soon as someone goes out the backdoor!! I LOVE my boy lol

 

out into the wet I go....

 

Heidi!! hope your having a lovely day 



 and Peanut will show us a baby filly tonight


----------



## AnnaC

Poor Peanut really doesn't look very comfortable does she - she also looks as though she wants out again.

She really does need to have this baby, bless her --- perhaps tonight?

Hope all is well Diane with whatever held you up today.





I just posted on Cassie's thread that I think the Mummy mare might be getting close, so fingers crosed for her and our two girls on the cams, plus your little lady Diane.


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry you had one of 'those' days Diane, hopefully tomorrow will go more smoothly.

All my mares clammour at the gate to get in for the night when they are expecting, but over time I have had a few foal in the day - all of them over in the far corner of the 'mare's field' down the bottom of a slope! Luckily they have been spotted on our regular checks and we have been with them (too late to get them moved up and in of course!) But all has gone well and after a short rest we have carried baby and walked Momma up the field and into a clean dry stable.

Has anyone seen Heidi lately? I think Peanut would be grateful for a short spell outside before bedtime, she looks as though she wants to have a roll, rub and itch!

Well I'm off to bed. I bet Peanut will foal while I'm asleep - just my luck! Back around 2.30 am US time. Nite nite.


----------



## cassie

nite Anna!!


----------



## charli

Thanks for checking Diane!


----------



## Barbie

There's Heidi!!!!!! She is there!!!!! She even has her helpers there!!!!

Hope tonight is the night!!!! Happy and safe foaling - if it isn't tonighqt, I'll be watching tomorrow again!

Barbie


----------



## cassie

thanks for checking Diane






glad she is ok, I was getting worried...





COME ON PEANUT!!


----------



## charli

HI....I am in a panic in WI. Where is Peanut? Why is she not in her stall? Please Heidi....post something!!!


----------



## cassie

I think Heidi is out there with them, I have seen Silver Belle heading in and out a bit so I'm sure that Peanut is ok. but if we don't see her soon, we might try calling Heidi I think just to make sure

well I'm off to do the banking for work... hope everything is alright Heidi...



be back in an hour


----------



## charli

Thank you Heidi for putting her in and showing your self. I was worried.....hope tonight is the night!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

o.k. Sorry to scare you all I havent read all the posts but it looks like you were wondering where Waldo..oopps I mean peanut was. I felt bad as she was cooped up all day and every time I peeked at her she was at the back door. I let her out until just a few minutes ago. We just added this small little pasture after building the barn so its really the only pastue we have now that has some grass still in it.I of course dont want her to foal out side but if she insisted.this would be the spot. I can see most of it from inside. Anyway she actually trotted over to the opposite fence to say hello to the others then did a couple 1/2 rolls. Her eye seems justr ok not as pink as before but did rinse alittle bit just now. She just pooped ..nothing to tell there..same ole same ole. It looks like you notice diane was unable to make it but is going to come tomorrow. The minute she called today..my first thought was oh, maybe i'll wash up A FEW HOERSES. WELL THAT THOUGHT LEFT MY HEAD ABOUT 60 SEC. LATER decided to relax on the couch w/tv on. well I 1/2 dozed the day away..went out once to replenish water and hay and decided it was much nicer in side w/ac. so there I stayed 1/2 asleep and just opening my eyes enougfh to look at camera.

Hey, before I forget, did I see Miss Ashley, Junebug decided to join us? Thats great, thanks, we have lots of crazy late night chats so Im thrilled that you joined. Make sure you introduce your self on a separate thread ( not everyones world revolves around Peanut and Suzis threads...or maybe they just dont admit it!!!



117 pages )Well hubby needs to use this computer tonight for a bit but will check in once hes finished. I have to go read what I missed first but will get back w/you all later. Charli, I see too that you joined us on Mare Stare



thats super now every one will already know you next year when you show us your little girl.

See ya in a bit.

Cassie thanks for filling everyone in on MS it sure saved me alot of typing..you rock girl!

Renee...new pictures of the boys haircuts/ maybe...did you let them punk them selves out...have they asked for tats yet



!!


----------



## Equuisize

I don't know how any of you guys are existing when you are outside without air conditioning.

Darn dangerous temps.

Wish I could poof you guys some of our cool Pacific NW temperatures - we wouldn't mind a tad

bit of your warmer temps before summer is over.

Glad Peanuts eye is showing some improvement. Does she mind the teabag treatment.

I don't put a lot of store by the cowpie poopy doops.

Zoe has never done cowpies nor missed a meal prior to foaling.

She comes in, Hoover's her food down, dozes then gets down to business of presenting us

with our wee bundle.

She knows once she does that the real good groceries begin and she doesn't miss a bite.

Come 'on Peanut === Think TREATS!!!

Text Suzie with the message.

Inquiring minds want to knows what you guys are harboring in those fatso patso tummies.


----------



## cassie

glad that Peanut had a good time outside Heidi!!



and no prob at all about MS people were asking so I thought I would ease their nerves a bit with what I knew





glad you were able to get some sleep as well Heidi



you need it





can't wait to see what Renee's reaction to your comment will be.... LOL





well I will continue checking Peanut during the day, have a nice night Heidi, and Peanut I am praying that you will give you mummy what she wants... no not more bites she doesn't want that silly girl.... a FILLY!!! 



you would feel better, so would your mummy and so would all your Aunties, so little miss... its up to you, oh and your filly LOL


----------



## cassie

haha yes you are so right Nancy lol I agree with everything there!! as soon as Peanut has her foal she better get on the phone to tell Suzie that its not all that terrible.


----------



## Equuisize

Hmmm, good points Diane.

All in what your point of reference is. Zoe is larger 34+/- and then

I move on to big horse, experience.

Might make the difference for Peanut, then, as she is little.

I have a couple of her/Zoe's small daughters but I never

had enough nerve to breed them...I be chicken...not curious

enough to check the cowpie theory out LOL

But I'm happy to watch for Peanut to make some cowpie deposits to her bedroom. I've got curiosity for other people's horses.





Cassie, if you're about - how big is Suzie?


----------



## cassie

Suzie is about 32" but I have to measure her properly... but she is bigger then Peanut, so we might not expect soft poops from her, from everything we have learnt!!


----------



## Hosscrazy

LOL - saw the nip, too! Good to see she's feeling feisty!!!





Liz


----------



## Eagle

Good morning campers



Alby slept through the night so I am one happy bunny. It is darn cold here this morning!!! what the heck is wrong with this world. Last night I was just dozing when it started to rain hard and then hail so I jumped out of bed pulled on a coat (on top of the sexy teddy pj's) and rushed down to put the mares in. I couldn't sleep knowing they are out in that weather. When I got there they were charging round like looneys. As soon as I opened the gate they shot in the barn upsetting the boys



Now this morning it is really cold, oh well at least my chips can stay out all day.

Anna, good news about your Mummy getting close, I am sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling.

Diane I hope you are getting your beauty sleep by now, have a great day tomorrow and get plenty of pics of you and Heidi too.

My chips are all tiny and they all do the mushy cow pats just before foaling, even my vet didn't know about this



so it must be as you say Diane about the small ones making room.

Hi Cassie, I hope you have a good evening.

We have a couple of new members to the nut house ( wicked laugh)


----------



## cassie

Hi Renee,



how exciting that Alby slept the whole night!! wow you must be somehow getting some of our bad weather!!





have a good day


----------



## AnnaC

Morning everyone - afternoon Cassie.





Still no baby for Peanut I see. Do you think she is putting it off so Auntie Diane can get some pictures for us of what she looks like BEFORE she foals?

Glad you were able to get some extra snooze yesterday Heidi - but we were a little worried about you - perhaps a notice up on Peanut's wall saying 'Im ok, just snoozing' would be a good idea next time? LOL!!

Well done Alby for sleeping through, but bad luck Renee for having your sleep time interrupted by the rain and hail! (daughter is using all the extra hours that she is awake right now to rush out and fetch in the 'extras' during the rain storms we are having here. While she can just open the barn doors for all the girls, she has to trot off up the driveway to rescue the two little colts from their field - good experience for these two, being caught and led about in the pitch dark!)

Oh and all my mares (28" to 37") do cow patties before they get down to foaling.


----------



## AnnaC

Peanut down - looks as though she's doing a 'heavy breathing' stint too, plus looking rather uncomfortable, bless her.


----------



## AnnaC

Oooo a couple of half rolls. She really looks so uncomfortable.

I've got to go do my furkids, just cant make them wait any longer! Good luck Peanut if you have your little one before I get back. xx


----------



## cassie

i'm watching her Anna


----------



## bannerminis

I cant believe she is still hanging in there.

On the subject of cowpats. Both mares did cowpats and Shimmer even pooped while pushing. My mares are over 33".

Anna I hope your Mummy mare foals soon - I hope it has loads and loads of spots.

You musnt know yourself Renee with having a full nights sleep. Abby was a little better last night so I hope she goes back to her normal routine soon.


----------



## cassie

Thats good Karina





rolling just then from Peanut, now she is lying sternal with what I think is heavy breathing?


----------



## cassie

and Peanut is up again, poor baby girl she is soo uncomfortable.


----------



## Eagle

Cassie who is the mare in your avatar with the big white face. You must post a pic of her




she is adorable

Lights out for Peanut


----------



## cassie

that is my other mini Penny



glad you like her!! will post a pic on my post!!





come on Peanut you have your privacy... not really but shhh we won't tell her that... now let us see your foal!!


----------



## bannerminis

She really is uncomfortable as she was laid down again and some rolling, she has be be close now.


----------



## cassie

poor Peanut!!


----------



## AnnaC

7.40am Peanut time and she's gone out - hopefully to have a roll and get that naughty baby tossed into its foaling position!

Or perhaps she's gone to get all dirty before Auntie Diane arrives (and to drive poor Heidi mad!)


----------



## cassie

Haha I reckon definatly the second n hopefully the first aswell lol


----------



## Eagle

I think Heidi is outside squeezing her tummy so that she foals when Aunty Diane arrives.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good Morning, Well hopefully diane will be here shortly. Peanut is out and it already looks like S.B. has moved in.

Renee, when you say cold...how cold is cold...I sure wish we could have one good day of cold here..I'd even take chilly!! Sounds like you were having a nice peaceful rest untill the bad weather snuck in, sorry bout that. Does he start out in his own bed and then sneek into your room later or does he have a room w/Matteo?

Cassie I love your new avatar, Penny is a cutie. did she come from the same farm as Suzi and were they buddies before? She looks pretty tiny too.

Anna, how close do you think your little girl is? I will have to go back and look at your stallions, but which one is she bred to?

I wanted to bake some cookies for diane and perhaps take some home for her mom and sister...well didnt get that far so I've got to go cut up some strawberries and we will have strawberry shortcakes instead. I just paniced b/c I didnt see Peanut in her pasture...she was hiding in SB's stall.

Peanut really doesnt want to be out today even though its cooler so perhaps she might be trying to nest? I've thown up my hands trying to figure this girl out. Glad to hear there seems to be no set rule on sloppy poops or slid poops, I will tell Peanut that!!

Well I have a few strawberries to cut and need to look around for my pink boxers. Oh, and maybe squeeze Peanuts tummy! LOL


----------



## Marty

Last week I went back to the drawing board with Heidi and wanted to review the breeding dates she had for her. Obviously she didn't take on the first go round so we took a look at the second dates. TODAY JULY 20th is the actual due date that I came up with. Maybe we'll get lucky.


----------



## Eagle

So that is it then.... Brittle will be born at 18.30 ( give Diane a chance to gobble a few strawberry shortcakes) on the 20th of July 2011





Heidi it was 13° (55.4) here at 6.00am but now it is back to about 33°(91.4) these poor horses don't know whether they are coming or going with there coats.

I see you have been busy scrubbing the chips





I have had a really crap day today but you will read about it when you have more time.

Hugs to you and Diane

renee


----------



## Eagle

Super Aunty Midwife Diane has arrived


----------



## Hosscrazy

Where's Peanut? I just tuned in and there are 2 GORGEOUS German Shephards in there - don't think they are the ones getting ready to foal! LOL!!!

Ok - she's back now





Liz


----------



## Eagle

what are you girls up to??? Strawberry shortcake or Martini's on the porch??? Has the vet been yet?? Come on girls the suspense is killing me


----------



## LittleRibbie

Let me go let horses back out and I'll be back...Diane and vet saw lots of action in Peanuts belly...








thats all I wanted to hear!!!


----------



## Eagle

Yahoooo


----------



## Eagle

Thank you so much Aunty that all makes sense now as Marty said her due date is today so a week to 10 days over is perfect. Let us know how your visit went when you have had time to catch your breath.

I missed you both today so no more outings for a while please.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Geeze, I thought you were in an automobile....where did you park the jet? That was fast!!just let the horses back out except for Peanut...she was getting hot so a hose off then in the stall. See, this is why I needed someone out here that knew what they were looking at....I thought her belly had a v, thought her bag was huge, and her privates even bigger..boy I guess i was wrong. Here she was doing me a favor but she brought me a darling little black and blue stone horse necklace. I needed opinions on feed and the condition of my other horses b/c I have a couple that I thought might be looking to thin...all dirty but they were good!! she thinks I need to breed Nicky to someone else again....hear that Marty...she thinks nicky is handsome..but we already knew that



. We chatted lots then went in and filled our bellies and cooled off a bit. No margaritas....not much of a hostess as I didnt even offer her a beer or wine...dah, sorry Diane..I wasnt thinking. We forgot to take photos of the other horses for you all to see but maybe when she comes to see Brittle. LOL...think I need to go see some falabellas next!!


----------



## bannerminis

She is such a pretty mare and love her head.

Her udder looks good and that can change very quickly (both mares were chugging along and then took off like an express train). She does need to drop a little more going by the pics and her behind has a bit to go too but everything is in place ready to rock and roll by the looks of things.

So excited for you and Peanut and cant wait to see little Brittle.

So do you live far away from Heidi, Diane? Its nice to have other mini crazed horsey people nearby.

Were you tempted to trim that tail Diane?


----------



## Eagle

I am so glad you 2 had fun, I wish I could have been there. I am taking the boys to Disney land next year so maybe I could do a flying visit then


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks for visiting! Ya'll come back now,ya hear!!


----------



## Hosscrazy

Peanut's back!!!!



:yeah


----------



## LittleRibbie

diane, I forgot to ask you, do you mind if i try to put those photos on Peanuts Mare stare thread...they keep asking for photos too.


----------



## Eagle

I am off to bed for a cuddle with Alby. See you all tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good night, snuggle tight!!


----------



## bannerminis

Hope you have a good night Renee and little Alby too bless him.

Heidi I noticed that you have Florida and the Cape down as your location. I spent a lot of time in the Cape on Great Island. I loved it there and the caretaker Roulon had a mare that I used to ride.

Such a great place, I could live there - that and Newport Rhode Island. I lived in Cohasset MA and its such beautiful place too.


----------



## cassie

Morning all!! glad you had such a lovely day!! Peanut is the sweetest little thing!!!



she is huge!!!

I find it so amazing (cos this is still all new to me) how different there hoohaa's all look one from the other. we will keep watching Heidi!!



n that foal will come real soon





have a good snuggle with Alby Renee!! you both need one


----------



## cassie

Heidi I am going to put the pics onto marestare ok?


----------



## AnnaC

MUMMY FOALED!!!











Sorry folks, haven't read any pages to 'catch up' - will have to do it in the morning as it is now 1am and I'm bushed!!

Just logging in to LB this evening (late I'm afraid) at around 10.30pm when phone went - daughter saying Mummy to foal, loose piles and restless. Off I dash and 20 minutes later I arrive to find a lively little colt doing laps round the stable and Mummy tucking into a nice warm feed! RED BAG delivery, but all ok, he was right there as soon as daughter split the bag. She knew something wasn't quite right as Mummy had several contractions without anything happening and Mummy always seems to give birth without ANY effort LOL!

So we have a chestnut colt (knew it would be chestnut and we were expecting a colt as her last two were fillies) (sire is a red dun) BUT we have signs of white hairs on his little rump (spots??) We did order and red dun with spots - so time (and a properly dry foal) will tell?

Daughter will sit up for another few hours in the lorry to make sure Mummy is ok and that the little chap has plenty of turns at the milk bar - she says she can always catch up with her sleep tomorrow! Did try for a pic for you, but it was a really bad light for my mobile, so you will just have to wait LOL!!

So COME ON PEANUT - nows your chance, and Suzie can follow tomorrow night!





Huge ((((HUGS)))) for you and Alby Renee (have sent you a pm)

Nite nite everyone - catch you all timorrow - after I have read back over the pages and seen/read all about Diane's visit.


----------



## cassie

YAY Anna!! can't wait to see the pics!! your daughters many nights were well worth the wait, can I ask, does your daughter split the bag with her fingers or with a sharp utensil? congrats on your lovely little colt!! is it common for mares to have a colt, if they have had two fillies before??




coongrats to you, Mummy n your Daughter!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Wonderful News Anna!! you guys must be over joyed Are you sure your daughter didnt take your mare for a 10 mile an hour ride in the lorry first LOL.I cant wait to get to see pictures....make sure we get to see your happy daughter too!! congratulation to you both!!


----------



## Marty

Trying to call ya....geesh....


----------



## cassie

and we have it here in Australia as well Diane LOL,


----------



## Marty

How much longer? Are you kidding me? HEIDI! What on earth were those two doing in there all this time, baking cookies and practicing for choir?

NICKI! Have you been asleep at the wheel boy? You had better get to stepping next mare and no goofing off.


----------



## Marty

PLEASE put a scrunchie on Nicki's forelock. Its required. He doesn't like it in his eyes. And it has to be purple.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi, just got back in...i've been out looking for Daiquiri for over an hour. She hardly ever leaves the house anymore just down the back steps to poop. Tonight dogs all flew off the porch and took off around back for something they heard and Daiquiri managed to go with them. Daiquiri never came back..she's so old I thought she may have had a heart attack or got tangled up in the bushes somehow.I didnt want to wake Skiff because he has to leave at 2:30am. well I couldnt find her and finally came back in to tell him I needed some help...and that dang Daiquiri was on the couch the whole time. He said he got up along time ago when she was scratching the door...said he figured I was out w/peanut and he went back to bed :arg! :arg! is this the start of my day or the end of my day :arg! Peanut looks pretty bored. Marty, SB has congucnivites (sp) and shes not thrilled with her treatment but was much better w/Skiff dayday than the vet! Just dex in her eyes a couple times a day


----------



## LittleRibbie

Nicky I must admit doesnt have a scrunchie in at the moment but holly does...last scrunchie nicky had I hate to tell ya was a few days ago and it was pink w/little siver strings on it....you would have loved it


----------



## LittleRibbie

Marty, skiff sleeping.will call you when he leaves about 30 min


----------



## Marty

You did NOT put pink on NICKI!!!!











Sonny's got it too. I use neosporin. I'm headed to bed. Talk tomorrow ok?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Marty, I didnt think your horses ever get sick



..I was almost not going to tell you about SB but figured you might notice something not quite right when you saw her on the camera hanging over the stall divider with Skiff attempting to hold her down





Good night and will call you in the AM


----------



## Eagle

Morning all,

What wonderful news about Mummy, I can't wait to see a photo of all 4 together






Sorry that your doggy gave you a fright Heidi, I hate it when they do that. How are they all doing now? You haven't given us an update in a while.

I have just been down to feed my chips and I gave Eagle an extra hug and we had a little chat, I was still too upset to do it last night. I put him in a bigger stall (the one with a view of the pasture) and put the radio on loud enough so that he can't hear any sexy behaviour.

Pat is helping me feel much better about his departure by stepping on my darn foot whilst in his horny frenzy to get out of the stall and in with Britt. He had calmed right down but now he knows there is a mare waiting for him he is a real jerk again. He kicks, bites, head shakes and this morning he spun round and trod on me. Now I have a sore heel





Heidi my lot had conjunctivitis a few weeks ago, it is a bummer cos it takes a while to heal and it is really contagious so be careful not only for the horses but for you too.

Hugs and sweet dreams

Renee


----------



## Marty

I've been lucky as far as "sickness" in general but darn Sonny has had his eye messed up on about three occasions now over the past 2 years. I noticed the other day his eye was all nasty looking darn it so here I go again with that boy. He won't let me put his fly mask on and is acting like such a weenie. Hasn't been outside for 3 days because of the heat and bugs driving him crazy, he hates that too but I don' blame him for that. That old boy will be the death of me yet.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Anna, I cant believe how much butterfly looks like Dianes horse in her avatar. Shes real pretty. I wish you had the barn names on your site so I could see who Mummy was...I went to peek but I do know you mentioned that your site hasnt been updated in a while....guess i'll just have to wait till the movie comes out LOL.Little heidi does look alot like Peanut of course black bess is white too but doesnt look as much like Peanut as Heidi. O.K. I'll just sit here and wait for you to post pictures!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

SB didnt have any gooy,yucky going on she just started rubbing it and it was just alittle watery....plus I needed an excuse to have the vet out....oh dr...while your right here..can you tell me if Peanuts baby is moving? hey, I didnt ask the vet but can I put neosporin in peanuts eye if it stays runny like it has been. If she puts up a fuss I will just wait till the filly is born and try it then. In other words is neosporin safe for most all eye things?


----------



## Eagle

i am not sure about that Heidi I used _Tobral_ e Voltaren 3 times a day but I don't know if you can get them.


----------



## LittleRibbie

You know Renee I always thought is was contagious and asked the vet and he said no...shoot did he say it was something else..now i need to go look at my invoice...that would have me to believe that that is what is bothering peanut then too. I just didnt have the vet look at her b/c I dont want to stress her out. Being in the next stall and i dont wash my hands between each horse so if it is conjunctivites and Being side by side..bingo. did you treat w/neosporin asmarty mentioned...what did you do?


----------



## LittleRibbie

uuummm thanks Renee i'll have to just call vet back in the morning and double check what he actually said SB has and mention my concern w/peanut, Thanks


----------



## Eagle

Yep, it sure is contagious, all 8 of mine in the barn got it. Always wash hands thoroughly between horses ( I always do anyway and mine still all caught it) and don't touch your eyes


----------



## Eagle

3.20am and she goes down for about 5 minutes then has a half roll and up


----------



## cassie

poor Peanut, with the eye problems and that huge belly, she musn't be having much fun at the moment, at least Mummy Heidi is giving her lots of scratches, love and attention,


----------



## Eagle

5.29am and she went down again on her left side this time. stayed down until 5.35am so a total of 6 minutes


----------



## lucky lodge

does peanut seem to be a bit ressless tonight


----------



## cassie

she seems to be a little more then usual yes...


----------



## lucky lodge

could be a foal soon.. whens her due date


----------



## Eagle

her due date was yesterday. I think she is o.k, maybe waiting for breakfast.


----------



## lucky lodge

Ill be keeping a close eye



on her


----------



## cassie

Diane was thinking she could still change some more behind... but that could have changed overnight... but both girls have been on and off restless and acting strange for the last week... they are both slowly getting closer...


----------



## lucky lodge

Ive been watching suzie and peanuts and suzie seems more active to when is she due


----------



## cassie

haha, unfortunatly I HAVE NO IDEA!! the guy who owned her previously, I bought her in foal, didnt know when she was in with the stallion... duh!! dont you record these things lol obviously not so I have to go totally by her signs, Its a little similar for Peanut as there was a few matings... but at least she knows that she was mated in between such and such a date...



I just have to watch and wait and hope and pray!! but everyone here is awesome and has been GREAT help!!





sorry Heidi I should have put that on my own post... umm update on Peanut... LOL 6:27am and Peanut is a statue LOL with a fly veil



poor little girl!


----------



## Eagle

Well the sun is shining so I guess you will be up soon Heidi. I hope you got a good nights sleep, well half a night at least.




Good Morning



Peanut went down a few times but on for a little. Have a good day


----------



## LittleRibbie

sorry Renee, sister called from Ma. very early and I got to chatting , all is well here go do your thing. Sounds like she didnt lay down too much last night. Hey when you comming to diney...I need to make plans lol

Than you a whole lot for watching.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Correction, When are you coming to Disney ?


----------



## Eagle

I hope you are rested. We are planning to come in June but it depends on the mares for the exact date. Have a good one


----------



## bannerminis

Lordy you go to town for a couple of hrs and they I have a lot of catching up to do.

Anna so delighted that Mummy foaled for you and all is well. Cant wait to see the pics (although as I am catching up you could have posted already)

I must say I like Peanuts new living quarters - very posh. Glad her eye is ok too.


----------



## zoeleeme

Great....excuse me, I have to go change my underwear


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good Morning Karina,isnt it exciting..another baby for Anna,I cant wait to see pictures of this little one too. you aked about Cape Cod, I dont go back too often but I grew up there. My mom, who has now passed still has her house there and when I do get a chance will stay there in Osterville which is in Barnstable. My sisters and brother still there. I LOVE Cohasette...beautiful area....its really become a horse area believe it or not...lots of very high end farms..best of both world..water and horse farms






Do you remember the Barnside Tavern in Hanover? My family owned that for a # of years. Its at Assipinipee corner.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Diane, thanks for correcting me...I knew he did not say it was contagiuos but I thought he mentioned congectivites...Im such a bozo. Your too nice thank you....but its easier when you only have the horses I have...I couldnt fathom having 10,15, 25,40. I would never be able to do what i do now! Id be happier if I can get that front area w/the tree shade pastured in.

yeah, how do you like my new help....a little on the lazy side I think. He fell asleep reading the foaling book!!


----------



## lucky lodge

OMG you crack me up what is with the dude in the stable



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## LittleRibbie

awh..shucks! your boys and girls are always welcome


----------



## bannerminis

LittleRibbie said:


> Good Morning Karina,isnt it exciting..another baby for Anna,I cant wait to see pictures of this little one too. you aked about Cape Cod, I dont go back too often but I grew up there. My mom, who has now passed still has her house there and when I do get a chance will stay there in Osterville which is in Barnstable. My sisters and brother still there. I LOVE Cohasette...beautiful area....its really become a horse area believe it or not...lots of very high end farms..best of both world..water and horse farms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember the Barnside Tavern in Hanover? My family owned that for a # of years. Its at Assipinipee corner.


Oh Cohasset is wonderful. I was staying with a family minding their 2 kids and were were in Stamford CT but moved when the husband changed jobs. We lived on Jerusalem Road and there was a barn almost across from us and we ended up bringing the mare that I rode in the Cape there so I had a horse on my doorstep again. It is such a quaint place and lovely people. Actually the movie House Sitter (Goldie Hawn and Steve Martin) was filmed there and The Witches of Eastwick was filmed in Cohasset and the mad driving scene with Jack Nicholson at the end was filmed on Jerusalem Road.

And I think I do know the Barnside Tavern but its been yrs since I was there.

I do plan in a few yrs to make a trip to the US with the kids and hit the Cape, Rhode Island, Cohasset and Boston - all my old haunts lol.

I must dig out some photos from my time there too.


----------



## LittleRibbie

I know the "Eastwick" house very well. We were there numerous times catering and we did a couple Christmas parties there too.

You will never recognize parts of Boston and alot of the Cape has changed too but its still a beautiful place.


----------



## Eagle

O.K so I come home to find Peanut with her head in the picnic box and you talking about a guy, so what excitement have I missed.? O.K so now she is in the picnic box scratching her tummy, Heidi you are



I suppose it would have been too much for you to have bought a normal mini





What is in the picnic box?????? I am so curious


----------



## Hosscrazy

BTW - I LOVE the mucking cooler you just used!!! GREAT idea!

Looks like that's become Peanut's best friend!





Liz N.


----------



## Eagle

Hosscrazy said:


> BTW - I LOVE *the mucking cooler *you just used!!! GREAT idea!
> 
> Looks like that's become Peanut's best friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liz N.


So it's to cool her muck



I think I am going to have to go and lay down


----------



## cassie

Lol


----------



## LittleRibbie

hi, all, yes i had to fire my employee...too much sleeping on the job. i'll hire another one later. I had hubby bring home a couple coolers of ice for the dogs kiddie pool yesterday. This one was 1/2 full of really cold icey water. So Peanut and SB got to cool off and get alittle refreshed. Peanut stuck her whole muzzle deep in the ice and just rested it in there...she really didnt drink much ...just cooling off her nose i guess. Then she thought it would make some sort of lovely belly scratcher thingy...I could barely pull it away. it did have pieces of carrotts in it but Silver Belle ate them all!! diane i must have been at the other barn sorry I missed your call. Im sure the batteries are all back to normal by now!

Thank you Renee...I am the normal one your right....its my mini that is a little less than normal...thank you...I could not have said it better!!!

Hey Anna, where oh where are the pictures? LOL


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Everytime I have one of those 'busy' days, I have pages and pages to catch up on! LOL!! Hopefully from now on I wont be doing 'catch up' so much. I rushed over to daughter's today to get pics for you and ended up getting stranded there as the car finally showed us that she had a problem! Been trying to what the car is doing with its water system for several days now, turned up at Cathy's to see a trickle of water appearing from underneath. Luckily friendly mechanic happened to be there, looked and eventually found two tiny holes in a steel pipe - a STEEL pipe, not a nice easy rubber hose pipe! So car going nowhere until engine dismantled and steel pipe cut out and replaced! Had to wait there until a farm truck became available for me to borrow, so drove home and then sent g/son Hamish back to Cathy's with the truck.

Well I got some pics (Diane is going to be happy!) Not easy as Mummy kept moving away and I only had my phone, so nothing 'posed' in fact they are awful LOL!! What we cannot understand is where he got his head from. We were so sure with this experiment breeding that the ONE thing we would get was a nice head, but ooops something went wrong and we have a donkey with long donkey ears!!

Anyway here a some I managed to get (got a few more but photobucket started playing up as usual, so I quit before it cancelled everything!) Will have to use a second post I expect so please be patient!
















Guess who tried to get in on the act?






continued.........


----------



## AnnaC

Right now girls, pay attention!! Two yearling colts in the next field........ the coloured one is by Dragon out of my tiny very special elderly Heidi, the chestnut one is out of Hermione - Hermione is also Heidi's daughter by my little Mootie man - by Dragon. Mootie Man is also the sire of Mummy's new son.

Got it?? LOL!! Have you worked out who's related to whom and what that relationship is??






And for those interested, daughter Cathy - on her moblie as normal (!!), small son Kyrian, JR Mrs Nest, quickly caught in front of the lorry in the barn. (foaling stables are out of view on the right, big cow pens - empty - on the left) Whole barn is 60' across by 180' approx in length, Cathy has just this far end of it which opens directly to the fields.






Lorry again taken from the cow pens, the large living is at the front and the horse section is at the back (small windows)






And just coz I love her - my best friend and faithful companion - Labradoodle M.






Thats all folks!


----------



## Eagle

Wonderful Anna, he is a cutie pie



I don't think he is a donkey at all



I love his butt





Love your daughters big barn too.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Anna, will you stop saying he looks like a donkey, he's adorable!!What a cutie!! I can wait till he gets clipped. Your pastures are beautiful too and the big barn...oh..I would just love that. Do you really call your Labordoodle,"Labordoodle M " Thats a great picture sitting in all the buttercups! Finally able to put a face to your daughter Cathy!!

Sorry about your car but we thank you for the pictures.

No I could not figure out the horsey family tree...very confused here!!


----------



## bannerminis

Your new little boy is just gorgeous and not a donkey head in sight and love his bum too. He will be a beautiful spotty boy. I love the pic with your filly checking out the new arrival - thats just precious


----------



## AnnaC

Heidi, I thought you said Diane went home (or did she come back again?) You really shouldn't have let her drink so much.


----------



## AnnaC

Thanks for the kind comments on our new little fella. I know he's a bit up on his tippy toes at the moment, but he 'drops down' perfectly when he moves, so in a short while he will be fine. BUT I really must try soon to get a side view of his head, it's a total wedge shape and Mummy and Mootie both have such gorgeous heads (not Arabian, but more classic). Next thing we shall have to wait for is to see whether the dark line down his back is just foal colouring or in fact an eel stripe, just like his Daddy! Mootie was a deeper chestnut for the first couple of years of his life, so hardly showed the eel at all, but his dam was a cream dun, so we knew it was a possibilty. Moots is now a pale chestnut with a strong eel, plus a couple of years ago he suddenly started showing white hairs throughout his body hair - only visible in the summer, and only if you look closely. So not sure what is going on there - any ideas? Moots is 11 this year.


----------



## AnnaC

I'm on a bit of a picture 'roll' now girls. LOL!! Just to keep you occupied through the long hours of the coming night!

Mad group pics of the girl herd still home here with me. I had just called them up from their big 25 acre space coz I needed them to eat off some of the field we were just fencing. So here the come.......






Bay mare at the front is my old foundation mare, Nutty, coloured big moving girl on the left is one of her g/daughters.






off for another scamper around.






Slowing down.






Now it's time for grass!!






I love my girls!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Beautiful countryside!! I would love to sit out there every morning with my cup of coffee.


----------



## cassie

I LOVE YOUR GRASS!!!!!!!!!!! lol I just had to say that hehe

I agree with Heidi!! gorgeous place you have!! your girls are the cutest! how many have you got or are putting into foal for next year?? and will you have a camera?!!!?!? so we can watch??





well Peanut, another night goes past for me, another night coming up for you, has she changed at all Heidi...? has she dropped yet? I will take a pic of Suzie on top so you can see the difference, though suzie is bigger then Peanut so it will be different.


----------



## AnnaC

Where is poor Peanut? Heidi get that drunken layabout out of that stable and let Peanut have her posh cosy home back!

Hope Alby is feeling a bit less sore and upset Renee, and you foot is recovering too.





Well it's way after midnight here my friends and my bed is calling me - M too as she sleeps with me, plus the odd cat or two or three! LOL!!

Nite nite all.


----------



## cassie

Night Anna!!



sweet dreams!!


----------



## cassie

LOL very good Diane your such a good sharer!!



LOL

she looks to me like she is dropping but its pretty hard to tell from the camera we have grass!! and I love it! but its not weed free and gorgeous like that!! LOL

I plan on planting some this spring





come on Peanut we are ready for this baby!!


----------



## cassie

haha yeah! everyone on marestare is keeping their eyes peeled!! they are all expecting a baby from Miss Peanut tonight! dear Peanut you better not dissapoint your many aunties and uncles that are watching you!!


----------



## charli

Hi Heidi-I have figured out how to work the Barn Alarm on marestare and it is 'freaking' people out. I had Peanut and Suzie up on my moms laptop and left them for her to watch yesterday and it turns out that the galloping hooves went off (for a different barn) and my poor dad was searching for a noise and was certain his AC unit was dying!! So funny that my mom and him finally figured it out that it was the laptop! I also had the hooves last night on my laptop (next to my bed) and I jumped up and was panicked because I couldn't get Peanut or Suzie up fast enough...and then realized that it was a different barn...then I had to figure out how to turn it off! My husband just humphed at me....he thinks I am crazy staying up and watching other peoples horses. This morning I had the laptop in the kitchen while I was getting my daughters up and all of a sudden my dog started barking (he never barks and it sounded panicy) so I rushed downstairs and he was barking at my computer...it was so funny!

Anyway, is there a way to limit the alerts to just the 2 barns I am currently watching? If anyone knows I would love to be informed! Thanks

Oh, you had asked me about my horses and I finally took a minute (while I have Peanut and Suzie minimized) to gather some pics of them. I will create a post for them so as not to 'crash' Peanuts!

Happy Foaling!


----------



## cassie

Charity you are too funny LOL you make me laugh how cute!! p.s is your avatar Princess Atta from a bugs life?? used to be my most fave movie lol still is up there

Thanks for watching Suzie and Peanut so well for the both of us!

there isn't a way that you can just have two up, but you can cut it off if it starts, when it comes up with the noise, on the right hand corner there is a popup (this is also a really quick way to get to the cams that your after i.e out two precious girls!! hehe) click on the name like mine Kingspark miniatures then it takes you straight to it, it also makes the noise stop as well... hope that helps. I also take the barn alarm down if I'm not there so I don't scare pple with galloping horses hehe

your poor dad LOL

thanks for watching hope that helps


----------



## charli

Thanks Heidi-it does help. I will pass on the intel to my mom. Yes, my dad was certain something was malfunctioning and heaven forbid it be the AC. It has been sooooo hot here! I did post pics of our minis if you have a chance to look. I have to move computers now....my dog wants to go to bed! I will have the laptop up and running with Marestare in less than 5 minutes so hold on Peanut!!!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Diane, no problem, Im here get some sleep...you'll need it tomorrow. you will have a fun day...no rock climbing or roller blading please. peanut has had 4 real loose runny pops from about 4 on. Ph 6.4 Shes was pretty restless earlier tonight..not sure why. Charli, funny story, I am glad you have the alarm figured out..hopefully your husband doesnt mind galloping horses at 3 am. Cassie your so good w/computer stuff, i could never explain all that thanks. I cant get over Suzis shape this week...huge change!!

well Im cleaning kitchen cabinets.....boring but UI have a bazzillion cans all over the counter that need to be put back..i'll be back in a bit!


----------



## cassie

well Heidi I think maybe our two girls have been talking to each other the whole time SO EXCITED!! I went home at lunch and (no I didn't find a foal lol phew) not that exciting but Suzie has 4 mushy poops as well!! LOL you better check your stable Heidi cos I reckon that they have a secret phone and are racking up huge mobile bills LOL and gosh if she is ever cranky!! put her ears back at me, just after I gave her some hay and even ran up to Smartie ears back teeth bared!! funniest sight. but she is acting really funny this arvo.

n I agree about the shape change! sorry I'm posting about Suzie on Peanuts thread LOL woops.

no worries about the computer thing, and I'm not that great I ask heaps of questions (lol my life story) and thats how I learn hehe

Peanut is playing statue with a slowly rotating tail, rest up Peanut, we are still excpecting greatness from you tonight!!


----------



## Eagle

Sorry I haven't posted for a while but I am busy packing all my things, I have told the horses to pack their buckets too. Oh did I tell you all????

I am moving in with Aunty Anna but ssshhhhhhhhh she doesn't know yet, I want to surprise her. Those rolling green hills are calling me



Anna my Mum said it is cold and wet in Bournemouth, what is it like there? Any chance of a few photos of your barn (the one where my chips will go)





Diane have a great day and don't let them wear you out out.





Heidi all is quiet at 2.20am, are you going to get some sleep tonight? Let me know so I can help.

Charli, your dad was lucky it was a low cos a high alert is even worse than galloping hooves,



there was a period that they were using other animals too and it got really crazy. My hubby got really stroppy when I left it on at night



lol he too thinks I am totally crazy and it annoys him like mad when I sit at the pc at night.

Sweet dreams all


----------



## Eagle

Why on earth are you awake Heidi at this time of night let alone up, dressed and out with Peanut. Get to bed now


----------



## cassie

Heidi I totally agree with Renee!! get to bed Peanut is fine!! :yesshoo!lol


----------



## AnnaC

Just checked Peanut and she is munching her hay - guess I'm safe to shoot out to do my boys!

Renee, cant wait for you and the chips to arrive, but have to tell you that your Mum is spot on - we have nasty rain too!!

Have a brilliant fun (and tiring day) Diane!

I see Suzie is safely back in her stable and eating her supper. How's the rain with you Cassie.

Off i go, catch you all a bit later.


----------



## bannerminis

Amazing scenery in those pics Anna and love to see all the mares running together with the rolling hills in the background. I might just have to pack my bags myself lol.

I am not sure if your foal is dun because as I understand it a chestnut foal born with dun tends to be a lot lighter in colour - more like an apricot colour. From the pics your boy looks a lot darker chestnut (reminds me of a foal I had out of a dun mare but no dun). But then he is a mini so could have changed the rules.

Here is a link to Dun Central Station and you can have a look at the red duns on it.

http://www.duncentralstation.com/RedDun.html


----------



## AnnaC

Thanks for that site Karina - interesting! We were simply hoping for a spotty dun, and as Daddy is a dun we were hopeful. Still time will tell?

I always said Daddy was a cream dun, but after coming on LB I understood that he should be called a red dun? He was born very deep chestnut (all over) but as he grew older his body lightened (even his mane and tail) showing a very strong dun eel strip down his spine and the centre of his tail. His dam WAS a cream dun, almost palomino in her body, and for the past few years Mootie, in his summer coat, has been a pale biscuit colour - he darkens a bit in the winter back to a mid chestnut.

I must try to get some up to date pics of him, but he is such a scruffy little tubby boy these days, I'm quite embarrassed to show him off to the outside world. LOL!! If you want to pop on to my website www.ancasterstud.co.uk (apologies that a lot of it is missing, daughter is muddling it up as she is trying to update it via our new server - but give her time!) you will find Mootie (Colonel Mustard) on stallions page 2 and as a foal of around 5 months on foals - past (just scroll down) coz these two pages still seem to be working!! The stallion picture is not very good and was taken around 5 years ago - he's lighter in the summer now!

Peanut resting, but not looking very settled!


----------



## AnnaC

Poor Peanut is now having trouble with her itches, bless her.

Do you have midges there Heidi - we have horrid, almost invisible, little ones here at certain times of the year, often after a hot humid spell. They drive you insane - need to rush for the shower at the end of the day to get that horrid 'something is creeping over my skin' feeling. They dont seem to bother the cats or dogs, but the horses just hate them!


----------



## bannerminis

I had a look at your boy and even that foal pic of him he has that Apricot colour going on.

It will be interesting to see if your new little boy changes colour so its a case of wait and see. As most foals are born with this counter shading its hard to know sometimes.

This was Prince that at the time I was wondering if he was a red dun but I was told (on Equine Color Fourm) it was foal counter shading and that he was too dark to be a red dun and as it turned out he was just chestnut - no dun but he did have sooty.


----------



## bannerminis

A couple as a yearling


----------



## cassie

Karina he is gorgeous!! love his head!! well Peanut, I wonder if you will do a daytime foaling?? I have barn alarm up so if she decides to do anything can someone hit the alarm so I can watch pretty please??



Thankyou!!

night all have a great day!! (still so strange saying that LOL)


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooo what a nice lad Karina and yes our new baby looks just like your foal picture, so as you say we shall just have to wait and see.

I scampered out into the field this morning and grabbed a few pics of Mootie - all tubby and scruffy looking, stuffing his face as fast as he could! May try posting one if I decide they are not too awful once I have viewed them!

Peanut is not a happy girl at the moment - do you think we might get a daytime baby??


----------



## AnnaC

Ah I see Heidi is there and breakfast has arrived!

Cathy has just arrived here so I'm off to do a catch up and to find out how our new little foal is doing today.

Think Heidi will be watching Peanut, so can someone keep an eye of Suzie for a while please.


----------



## cassie

I'm ok with that as long as someone tells me when she is foaling come in peanut we will allow a Daytime foal from you


----------



## LittleRibbie

hi, Karina , your horse is sure pretty...I dont have one in that color...but I'd sure like to



Peanut has now calmed down a bit but she has been up and down 4 times already todat...the longest about 30 min. this is unusual for her.....now shes back to eatting





Cassie, Im going to be in and out all day most likely ( just to the barns and back ) but I do have Cassie on 1/2 screen.


----------



## bannerminis

Prince is very handsome - he is now a 3 yr old gelding and was bought by a 12yr old (now 14)with her Conformation Money and living in Tipperary with a donkey friend. He has his Moms big movement and could really cover the ground.

I am just back from town (Conor has his birthday Monday so had to get a few prezzies)and I am glad I havent missed anything.


----------



## LittleRibbie

ALMOST !!




CONNOR





Just a few more days little man!!


----------



## Eagle

How old will Conor be on Monday Karina?


----------



## Eagle

cam is down


----------



## MeganH

started watching and cam went down. hope its back up so we can watch!


----------



## bannerminis

OMG I hope everything is ok. I saw it was frozen and then refreshed and nothing came back up.

Oh and Conor is going to be 9 on Monday (he is my eldest). Thank you Heidi and Cassie for the birthday wishes I will pass them on.


----------



## Eagle

I will give it a bit longer and if it doesn't come back I will call Heidi


----------



## MeganH

bannerminis- My son turns 9 on Sunday!


----------



## Eagle

Karina how many kids do you have? 9 is such a great age, but they grow up so fast. My eldest is 12 and is a yong man nearly. Thank goodness I have Alby who at 3 still lets me kiss and hug him.

Renee


----------



## bannerminis

Happy Birthday to your son too Megan - only a day between them lol

Renee I have 4 kids and Conor is the eldest then there is Grace who is 5 1/2 and Aofie (pronounced E-Fa) is 4 1/2 Aofie is very tall for her age and everyone thinks they are twins although I call them my Irish twins as there is only 14 months between them. And then a very big surprise arrived last yr (I was shell shocked for a while)and we called her Abby and she is now 10 months.

I dread Conor hitting the teens but he is a very good young lad so I am hoping it wont be too rough. As for the ladies when they hit the teens I think I will commit myself to a home as Grace is a DIVA and Aofie a total monkey so they keep me on my toes.

Abby is a very good baby and loves her cuddles and is very placid (for now anyway)


----------



## Eagle

Gosh Karina and you find time for potato chips



please don't tell me you work too


----------



## supaspot

for those of you that are wondering what a red dun mini foal looks like this is one


----------



## Eagle

How long did it take to get him to pose in front of that wonderful flower?




He is gorgeous and thanks for posting


----------



## bannerminis

Thats a filly - Amber Rose Falabella and Shettie cross.

No I dont work Renee as I am home alone most of the time as Seamus works in Saudi Arabia so between the kids, dogs, cats and my potato chips I am lucky if I get into the shower lol.

During the school days I have to be very structured and watch the clock like a hawk. A little more relaxed now as its summer holidays so its a break for me in a way. Although in Sept Aoife is starting school so herself and Grace will be there till 1.40 and Conor 4 as he does homework club. Abby will go to the child minder across the road a few days a week for a few hrs so I can get things done.

You will have to come to Ireland too Renee and you can also have your fill of potato chips. I bet our kids would get on too.


----------



## Eagle

Sounds like a plan, I just need to convince hubby to get on a plane again. Lol


----------



## AnnaC

Megan, can we know your son's name please - HAPPY BIRTHDAY to him and Connor for Sunday and Monday!





















I too, got in a bit of a panic when the cam disappeared earlier - you know me, if something looks or is wrong, I PANIC!! LOL!! At least all is ok and the cam working now - I love watching Heidi spending time with Peanut, Peanut really enjoys her company.





Karina I have put todays pictures of little Mootie on Cassie's topic, if you want to pop in and give me your opinion on his colour.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Sue, she is gorgeous!








My stallion was born dark chestnut, then lightened to, as Karina called it, apricot, then just kept on getting lighter until he is now a bit like a custard cream biscuit (my favourite of course. LOL!!) We had no real idea that he was a dun under all that hair until he really lightened up in his second year, leaving behind the eel stripe. He has also thrown 'normal' coloured duns and grullo's (or blue duns as some call them) from non dun mares.

Did you breed your little girl - have you got her parents? I would love to see pictures of them if they are on your website?


----------



## MeganH

His name is Austin


----------



## bannerminis

Happy Birthday Austin I hope you have a great 9th birthday


----------



## Eagle

Happy birthday Austin


----------



## bannerminis

Oh and its not a big flight from Italy so I am sure he could manage it


----------



## Eagle

Anna, why did you mention custard creams! Now I am craving and I can't buy them here, they were my favorite biscuits. Lol


----------



## LittleRibbie

ya'all makin me hungry. Karina, you sure have a busy busy life. god bless ya!!And your little filly is simply darling but you didnt answer Renees question...how did you train her so well? LOL Great pictures. Anna how is your new wee one doing? Names? What does everyones hubbies do for work? Saudi Arabia? and

Renee why is your hubby afraid of planes these days? I have to get acupuncture to get on a plane..has he tried it?


----------



## bannerminis

Seamus works in construction and is a Contracts Manager for CH2M Hill an American Company. No work here in construction so he has had to go out to the Middle East. He has been in Abu Dhabi, Dubai, Pakistan to name but a few but he is nearly a yr in Saudi now.

Oh and that filly belongs to Sue - she can tell you about how clever she was at training her filly to pose for the camera lol


----------



## supaspot

she doesnt belong to me any more she was sold last year , Im surprised you remembered her name though karina ! Amber Rose was the result of an accidental breeding between a UK shetland pony and a falabella stallion and Amber was a natural talent she didnt need any training


----------



## bannerminis

Oh and here is a couple of quick videos of Tilly - excuse the camera work but I was moving.


----------



## bannerminis

Another bum scratch




A couple of pics of the Roses I got for my Anniversary - they were so heavy


----------



## cassie

Karina!! she is simply adorable!!





LOVE her so much!! what a cutie!! I hope my foal is as sweet as Tilly!! and as BEAUTIFUL I LOVE that big star

hope Peanut waits for me to get home!! but if not I will definatly be watching the replay!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

What a nut... I loved watching Tilly and spinning around for the bum scratch was way too cute! I loved it!! I counted alot more than a dozen roses in that bunch..they are beautiful Congratulations!! Gosh how often has Seamus been back this year...I bet you miss him. Hopefully he will be back soon. Thanks again for the videos and pictures.


----------



## MeganH

Thanks for the birthday wishes!

bannerminis- Tilly is adorable! and the roses are beautiful


----------



## LittleRibbie

Diane we had a huge storm through here, lots of palm fronds all over the place and lots of smaller pine branches and one fairly large pine tree branch right next to the new barn...big enough that Skiff will need chain saw on it for me to pick up. Lightning, Thunder. New barn stayed perfect but the way the wind was blowing the rain the older barn was a little wet even with trhe overhang. Phone was out for a bit along w/cam but all well now. Glad Lousianna and California were able to restore Arcadia for you....geeze that is Life or Death. glad you had a nice day with the young'ins...although Im sure you area little wore out. Peanut was down and up 4 times from about 7 to 9 which is not like her and was down a couple hours ago for a bit. So I think her little legs are finally giving in. Gave her supervised time out today and was surprised to see her do 5 or 6 complete rolls. I replaced all the fans in both barns after the rain stopped today. Now the older barn looks nice and neat ( well as neat as it can get LOL )Im going to go make myself a little bagel and cream cheese for my dinner and heat up some coffee, would ya'all like one? be back in a bit


----------



## LittleRibbie

did my box arrive? No, is this a Peanut joke? uuummm


----------



## LittleRibbie

Pretty much everything but chains...

I have everything on the several lists that I have looked at on the "Best of Thread"...

Red Bag...I totally understand how important time is..and have coached Skiff as well just in case I am not here. My foaling book I got from mona and she was kind enough to red tag several different areas of the book and Highlight Pens certain important topics to remember. Watched several videos w/red bag deliveries.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Yes, I have a little blue box that can come in the stall...things like enemas are on the wall. But remind me tomorrow...I do need to try calling both you and Marty on my cell phone out in the barn and find out where I get the best reception....living out in the boonies my cell phone is horrible so I do need to check that. And I meant to ask vet when he was here if they all always have an Igg test on their trucks...although that wouldnt be needed asap


----------



## LittleRibbie

Sorry, dummy here "full" test as opposed to what test... is that the same as IGg.

Calling and giving a heads up to vet is a good idea and will do that. I planned on having him do an IGg ( is it normally done how long after birth...I know foal needs time to milk and get colostrum but aproximate ? )and will i guess do a once over w/Peanut and I will save the placenta and have him look at that.


----------



## LittleRibbie

I think I need to read that in the afternoon...my brain cells are about shot at this time of day/night.

Good night, Thanks for the info


----------



## LittleRibbie

I see her.....barely...night!!


----------



## Marty

136 pages and no foal. But who's counting? hmmmmmm


----------



## bannerminis

Tilly is quiet the rogue and lots of fun.

Oh I got LOTS of Roses - I have tried to count but failed lol

Seamus gets home usually every 6/8 wks depending but this last yr as he has been working on his residency visa he has been home more often. But he just got all that sorted now so his trips home will be off his own time now so instead of a week or two it will be about 5 days and then longer at Easter, Summer and Christmas.

Glad your grandson is feeling better Diane.

Peanut seems quietish so nothing to report at the moment


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all.





A bit late logging in - had one of those annoying nights when one wakes up and can't get back to sleep, then when you eventually do get back to sleep, you OVERSLEEP!! I shot out of bed, grabbing all the wrong clothes, scattering the cats and M and rushed out to do the boys. I absolutely hate over sleeping and getting up in a rush - makes me all dizzy and confused.





But at least I was able to have a check on our girls in the middle of the night which was great! I noticed Cassie's cam was down earlier and had been for a while. Is is the same for you or is it my laptop playing up again?

Loved all the pictures/videos you posted - Sue I can see where that little filly got her colour from and Karina, that's quite a little cheeky monkey you have there - gorgeous!





Diane, so glad you managed to frighten the guys with your 'life and death' which of course it was! Hows your mare doing, hope she doesn't decide to foal while you are away for the next 24. I know that small fry of the human kind can be very tiring, but do enjoy your time with them - they grow up so fast.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good Morning Anna, sorry about your "ruff" night sleep but please dont step on M again..he's such a cutie!!



I think Cassie, according to Renee is all set now!!


----------



## AnnaC

Yes Renee has confirmed that Cassie is home and with Suzie, just need her to sort out that naughty cam!!

Oh and by the way, sorry I didn't say before, but M is female! Such a silly 'name', but when I got her 7 years ago I wanted a name beginning with M for her but simply couldn't decide what suited her. Cathy got so fed up with me, she suggested that I should just leave it as M, so I did! LOL!!


----------



## cassie

can't believe Peanut didn't foal last night!! they sure enjoy keeping us waiting!!!!



I'm exhausted so I won't post much, but hope you have a lovely COOL day today Heidi!! and everyone else where that heat wave is... time for dinner shower and bed!! night all!


----------



## MeganH

still watching


----------



## bannerminis

Peanut has been laid down a lot today.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well Im sorry you dont get to be with your boys but Im happy you can spend some time w/our girl. Hey and whats going on w/your little girl? You havent mentioned her lately...is she getting closer...well of course she is..you know what I mean. I think when you go there today we need to see pictures of her too! Peanut was out earlier but today she keeps going behind a big bush that blocks me from seeing her in the house....cant have that so now she is back. When i go out to clean barn I will give her alittle more outside time. When you finish your chores why dont you call me and I can go out side and try to call you back....just to test phone service.


----------



## LittleRibbie

heasding out now to give you a jingle


----------



## Eagle

I always get worried when the Manure Goddess turns her back on us in front of a fresh pile,



you just never know what she will do





Heidi can you receive a text message on your phone?


----------



## LittleRibbie

No,I very rarely even use my cell phone...I just tried it out in the barn though and it works great...but no texting..i can hardly type LOL


----------



## Eagle

15.00 and Peanut is down and fsat asleep dreaming


----------



## LittleRibbie

Did you see the huge hiccup...I thought it might have been contrations...nope no such luck! Im going to give it another hour or so and let her out again ..maybe get a few rolls in again. Renee, BTW, thanks for being such a good auntie


----------



## Eagle

I am totally addicted to Peanut so there is no getting rid of me. I am not sure what that jump was,maybe baby kicked or she was in the middle of a good dream, who knows maybe she was dreaming of nicky


----------



## LittleRibbie

Diane, I was just getting ready to come here and warn you...its gettingf really windy but doesnt look like rain...something is wierd...not... wrong just heard thunder. Was it a pretty big storm this one feels like its going to start big time any second. Have to go check the other barn. back in a bit


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cam off explain later


----------



## Eagle

stay safe


----------



## cassie

Stay safe Heidi n peanut n all ur munchkins!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Cam is ok, are you ok Heidi, is everyone ok?

Peanut looks quite calm so perhaps the storm or whatever it was didn't get that close?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hardly any rain,just alot of heat lightning, and thunder. Rather strange storm not too much wind either. I got a little nervous b/c I could smell alot of smoke but didnt see any. All of a sudden dogs started howling and then a few minutes later i heard fire trucks. Alot of them. And smoke smell kept getting more intense. i called FD and we have a cattle field not on my road but the main road. Well lightning started a fire out there and the wind was just carrying the smell our way. We were never in danger but before i knew where it actually was I was pretty scared....just the not knowing.

As soon as Skiff gets home i will do the ph test again. I felt bag earlier, I really cant tell if its any bigger. As far as it being warm...well its warm but its pretty hot outside too. I have to look at her privates again and go back a page or 2 here and compare...so really all I can tell you is her poops are pretty wet and loose and she has been laying down a whole lot more than any other time


----------



## Marty

Run! Run! Its the Stork Apocalypse!


----------



## cassie

glad that both you ladies were ok after the storm, how scary Heidi!! I hate fires!!

Peanut looks pretty settled at the moment, will check back in later this arvo as we are going out!

come on Peanut time to show us that baby!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Looking for hay? Are you friggin kidding? This girl puts away more hay than I do coffee and ice cream...and thats alot. Shes still at 6.4 I GIVE UP!! When she gets to 6.0 I will give her more hay!!



And she's poopin way the heck out in the middle of her stall...what happened to the corner? Im not sure why but today her new bed was right in front of the back door..thats a new one!

Cassie, it was smelling the smoke real bad but not knowing where the fire was that was scary. We have several out buildings on the property and most of them are wood...I have a beat up little 4 wheel thing that Im speeding all around looking for a fire that ends up being a couple miles away.

Marty, you are a nut!


----------



## LittleRibbie

how do you like my new light. I forgot to use it last night when I put up the extra fan in peanuts stall. Now I dont have the overhead lights on. I just have 1 bigger one in the wall sconces.....its like the lighting on Americas Got Talent..only in this case its

Americas Sitting and Waiting


----------



## LittleRibbie

Ive had 2 people call me and tell me they thought she was in stage one...I dont see it..uncomfortable yes but not sure about stage 1 necessarily


----------



## LittleRibbie

leaving S.B.'s door open I think she hears the other horses that come down the fence line..she would like to be out. I think thats what might have gotten her a little fussy


----------



## Marty

OK what'd I miss? Something about wood outhouses? I thought I was the only one that had outdoor plumbing and used leaves for toilet paper. Hey I live in the mountains with hillbillys and BARS so that's my excuse, what's yers? HUH? Dang spoiled Floridians.


----------



## Marty

freggin tired, cranky, bah, humbug no foal


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh, dont be sad...tomorrow..maybe..maybe not. Marty, I cant believe Im just thinking about it...I got your cards. They are perfect!! Thank you ever so much. you did a beautiful job with them. When I start my new life ( after Peanut foals ) I'll get something in the mail to you.


----------



## Eagle

2.00am and all is quiet, it doesn't look like labour to me



.

Morning girls, you have been quiet tonight, I only had to read 2 pages to catch up. Anna will be happy





Heidi, sorry you had the fire fright, I am like that, I just HAVE to know where it is, Hubby thinks I am nuts when I go off in the car looking





I am glad you like my new video, he is so funny when he starts playing plus it means he isn't annoying me





Sleep now kiddies


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee is he the little one that was on your web page..appy? He has a real pretty tail too


----------



## Eagle

Yes, He is Sandokan's Dipinto of 2010, he is a pintaloosa but unfortunately he is a grey and white so you can't see his spots, this is what I hated about Eagle's foals with Kim which is why I sold her. She was a real sweety (unless she was pregnant and then she was a TRex) but they always had grey and white pintos.


----------



## Marty

_...I got your cards. They are perfect!! Thank you ever so much. you did a beautiful job with them._

Don't thank me yet, you haven't seen the bill!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Im secretely hoping that Peanut doesnt end up w/a gray and white too..dont tell her that.I know Im going to love it no matter..its just I'd prefer black

Renee, If you dont mind

Im going to go lay down and Skiff has his clock set for 4 AM. Peanut looks fine right now. I know her mask is falling on one side but its on loose and no big deal if it falls off..I think her pony tail is holding it up.Thanks for keeping an eye on her, its very much appreciated.

Martys cards arrived...Ill PM you later today


----------



## Eagle

of course I don't mind. Sweet dreams


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all.





As you said Renee - only two pages to read through!

I'm sorry you had the worry about that fire Heidi, not nice to be able to smell smoke but not know where it's coming from!

Peanut looks 'contemplative' at the moment, as if she's making plans??? It also looks as though she is spreading her dropping piles anywhere she feels like it, rather than her special corner.


----------



## Eagle

3.35am and she is down right by the door. Her routine has changed so much over the past month!

4.05am and she is up!!!! wow that was a long rest for her


----------



## Eagle

4.40am and she is down again, this time near her water bucket

4.48am and she is up again


----------



## AnnaC

5.15am and all quiet on the Peanut front - just a bit of shifting of feet and the odd itchy scratchy!


----------



## bannerminis

I am a little late getting on this morning and thought I might have 10 pages of homework to read but thankfully it was only a couple so I am all caught up.

Peanut does still look more restless then normal. And as for eating both my mares waited till they had their dinner and hay before foaling. Slaney came in the night she foaled ate her dinner and munched away quietly on her hay. My husband was home and he said do you think she will go tonight and I said probably not as she was way to calm and relaxed well she made a total liar out of me as once she finished her hay she suddenly got very restless and withing 25 mins had foaled. So even in their calmness and the fact that they are eating they can also fool you.


----------



## Eagle

she went down again for a quick rest but is now up


----------



## cassie

poor little Peanut! must be so sick of that baby inside her



anytime now baby girls is good for ALL of us!!





hope you had a good sleep Heidi!! you deserve it!


----------



## Eagle

I hope you had a nice sleep Heidi. It is 7.15am and I am off to clean my chips


----------



## LittleRibbie

hubby let me sleep late while he fed horses






now Im all confused..on what to do.well it just started to sprinkle and the temp just dropped about 10o it actually feels nice. think I'll let the nut out of her stall and she if she that will help her to crack.

Thanks guys very much for watching her last night. Skiff said he only saw her lay down once around 5/6 and it sound like not much while Renee was watching....I dont know why but I think she is going to foal early morning like around 6 am....most likely Sept.!!


----------



## bannerminis

Well she is back in and Heidi she looks like she was enjoying her block of ice (thats what I am guessing it is)


----------



## AnnaC

Is that your hubby Heidi - I have caught him in with Peanut a couple of times today. Early this morning he was doing a really good job of giving scratches, plus he also popped Peanut's fly mask back over her ear for her, bless him.

He's in there again now, more scratches and Peanut is just loving it.


----------



## Eagle

I can't wave good night to nutty cos she is out playing. Lol

Heidi have you changed the time before the cam swaps view or is it my connection being slow.

Night all and be good


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee funny you mentioned that...does it seem alot slower to you? It does to me and i just figured I was wacko...but I think it is slower. No I didnt touch it, it should be the same as always...I was cleaning the tack/feed room and perhaps i moved it by accident when I was dusting...i'll have to check. Sorry i didnt get much of a chance to chat today but I hope you enjoyed your Sunday. does your hubby have Sundays off too...nice family day. I let all horses run loose in the yard today...they had a blast...reminded me of watching your chips charging around. They got to lovin the nice grass....well weeds but dont tell them. Felt bad for peanut...she was stuck in her tiny pasture and kept folowing them around her pasture and whinnied when she couldnt see them.

Better go round them up now and give Nicky a chance as well. It sprinkled for a while today so it stayed alittle cooler which was nice.

Anna, yes thats my husband Skiff..he prefers his horse power to be motorcycles but he's really good to all our animals..I hear him telling clients and his friends about watching Peanut on MS and telling them how to watch it so I know he's pretty excited. Well I have to run and give Nicky a little time to take over the yard. I know your in bed already but hope you have/had a nice sleep and will see you later. I think Dianes mare may have foaled b/c I havent seen her on here much today...I hope so!!

cassie, every time I see Suzi in her stall I am so jealous...the straw I had down never looked as comfy as Suzis...I gave up and replaced it all w/shaving but boy do I love watching your little snuggle bunny...even if she is boring while sleeping


----------



## cassie

haha thanks Heidi



I need to do a total relay of her bedding on thursday arvo, I don't know if I want to go back to shavings now, she looks so cute in the straw lol but I prob will as we get it for FREE LOL





I will be keeping an eye on Peanut today



how is she looking Heidi? did you see the pics I put up on Suzie?


----------



## LittleRibbie

after dipping or spaying babies navel does any one also do the hoofs..if so

1. Can I use the same stuff

2. Do you dip the hoof in a cup or just pat it on the bottom w/cotton ball

3. Do I have to wait till slippers fall off

4. Is one time enough or is it done once a day


----------



## cassie

are you going to iodine, the babies naval? I have heard mixed ideas about doing it or not doing it...





not sure about the hooves thing,

is your time right on your camera? I just always thought that it was later your time right now... but I could be wrong. LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Cassie, Im pretty much 100% sure the navel must be done or very very highly recommended...its a pathway for germs. I think the only thing that is up for opinions/options would be a prefered method or iodine or benadine or another solution

I think....but again, lets wait for a more experienced opinion!!


----------



## cassie

yep ok agree with you there, I am happy to do whatever is best for the foal... I have just emailed my friend who has been breeding mini's for years asking her if I should... haven't heard back yet but I will let you know when I do with what she says....

I thought it was best to do it, then another breeder said not too... so I am very curious, I have iodine in my foaling kit in case, but yeah it will be good to find out!



Thanks Heidi!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well its not Peanut or Suzi but we have a mini donkey foaling now...! maybe 2


----------



## cassie

sorry Heidi is it the little creek donkey? she looks ok to me at the moment....


----------



## LittleRibbie

yes, sorry, high alert was activated by someone accidently...its now on low alert...she was in spreading straw about an hr.ago


----------



## cassie

LOL I thought thats a very calm foaling lol





your Peanut, is looking pretty content at the moment thought I wouldn't say she is comfortable...





poor little girl, is her p.h still sitting at 6.4?

is she looking more relaxed behind now?

p.s if you want to get some sleep Heidi I am watching,

and will let you know of anything that she might be doing...

p.p.s which no. is your cell phone? I wanted to try texting you except I wasn't sure which one to do LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie

Sorry Cassie, I dont text. 239 498 1014...thank you for offering I may head to bed shortly but you know me...nervous nelly at your service!! Any word from Diane..hope all is ok..maybe babysitting!


----------



## Marty

after dipping or spaying babies navel does any one also do the hoofs..if so

1. Can I use the same stuff

2. Do you dip the hoof in a cup or just pat it on the bottom w/cotton ball

3. Do I have to wait till slippers fall off

4. Is one time enough or is it done once a day

You can do the hoofs

Yes you use the same stuff IODINE, not bedadine

Get the iodine in the spray bottle its so much easier

No you do not have to wait and all babies are not born with milk shoes. I only had one that had them and they fall off on their own in a few days anyhow.

I usually do mine twice the first day or three times if I think I've really missed the spot because I am a slob at that

To the person that is questioning the use of Iodine on the navel if you do not do this your foal can get navel ill which is horrible and totally die as a result.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks Marty!!Very much...why not iodine...I was told that can sometimes burn..I happen to have both and had planned on bedadine...should i not and why? Thanks


----------



## cassie

It's good to know Marty I was just going off what I had learnt I was still going to do it!!

Thankyou for asking the question Heidi n I'm sorry to bombard your post with stupid questions!!

Well get some sleep I am watching Heidi


----------



## cassie

Oh n Heidi marty said to use iodine not betadine.


----------



## Eagle

Morning all



only 2 pages again, good girls.

Heidi I use Betadine which is 10% povidone-iodine in water. I am curious to know why Marty says NO

What is Diane upto?


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee!!





Diane hasn't been on here all day, I'm hoping that everything has been ok...

Peanut is LOVING those scratches Heidi!!


----------



## Eagle

Did I tell you I bought a beautiful Appy foal today? I will pm photos to you and Cassie.

(lets see if this works.... wicked laugh)


----------



## LittleRibbie

good morning Renee, I was going to plan on using betadine as well, Im hoping Marty will return and tell us why she prefers iodine...my understanding and I may be wrong is that the iodine has a tendancy to burn the skin alittle if you get too much on.

P.S. I just noticed I wrote bedadine the first time...perhaps thats what got her confused. We'll see...oh Marty where art thou!!

No you didnt lil'missy...do tell and yes please show us!! Do you have him yet? is that where you were hiding all day!! A huge congratulations, you deserve it..now lets see pics!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

I just PM'd her....babysitting perhaps?


----------



## cassie

(hehehehe



:rofl



)

did you really Renee! wow! can't wait till you send the pm with the pictures!!

how lovely what colour APPY is it?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Im such a gullible idiot....I was so excited for you renee..I can not believe I fell for that!! ...Im thinking...oh Diane is going to be so thrilled that Renee got a new appy...Now we really need a "Heres Your Sign" icon over here





Im so sorry you didnt get a new appy foal!!


----------



## Eagle

Well it didn't work bc still no Diane, you girls must be tired to fall for one like that


----------



## cassie

haha!! oh Heidi!! at first I thought how cute then I saw the part in brackets HEHE you clever thing Renee!! hehe

well Heidi... have you got any sleep at all?? no wonder you didn't get it...


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Renee, are you serious or just hoping Diane will see the magic word APPY!?

Has anyone been able to make contact with Diane? Really hope she's ok! If it is not her mare foaling, perhaps she has been called away suddenly on family 'duties'?

For foal's navels we usually use an iodine based mixture stuff from our vet. Plain iodine can burn if in contact with actual skin. We use our dip approx 3 times in the first 24 hours - always doing it immediately at birth as soon as the cord breaks and before the end touches the floor if possible, and again just before we let the foal out for the first time. Feet, we dont touch - the little 'ballet shoes' often just fall off in the stable, certainly when they first go out. But this is just the way we do it.

Again, hope Diane is ok? Have a great day everyone!


----------



## AnnaC

Posting at the same time as you guys! You nearly caught me too with the appy foal post Renee. LOL!! Then I realised what you were up to!


----------



## Eagle

I think Diane might have dosed off without saying good night. Maybe she had a busy day and was just worn out.


----------



## cassie

probably poor thing, it is still early for her, hope you are sleeping well Diane


----------



## bannerminis

Is it just me or does Peanut look a lot lower today? Or is it the camera angle. When she got up after being laid down in the corner is where it looks more noticeable to me.


----------



## cassie

Hi Karina



I was thinking the same thing when I was watching her this arvo



I really think she has Diane, where are you with your camera LOL we need another photo shoot





can't be too much longer now!!


----------



## Eagle

It does seem as her tummy has moved forward but it is hard to see on the cam. If only Heidi would take photos





We will have to buy her a new camera for xmas


----------



## Eagle

6.25am and she is down again


----------



## cassie

haha yeah I reckon we will!! 6:30am and she is up again...


----------



## LittleRibbie

Phew!!Call off the National Guard....all is well again. I had a feeling you were on the Falabella crusade....but being the worry wart that I am....

I think Peanut has changed alot in the last couple days, just loked at privates and even I can tell its longer and when she pees its a whole lot redder. I just brought her back in and gave her a little rinse ( she rolled outside alot this am according to Skiff). Will ph her later. But I just did a very bad thing...My youngest dog Quahog just snuck in her stall as I was saying good bye to her and she actually 2 front feet off the ground attemped to stomp him. He was out in a flash and she was fine but NEVER had I seen that. I try not to let the dogs in anymore when she is in there but now I must really be on top of it. Bad Mom!! Thinking now NO DOGS will be allowed in her stall...Im sure she can smell a strange smell on her shavings and it may worry her. Well I have a little house work to do but will be keeping a close eye on Suzi and PN this afternoon.

Thanks Renee, Diane and Cassie for watching Peanut last night lets hope its tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## MeganH

I saw the dog in there and her rear up. you got the dog out real quick. Does she normally get that way around the dogs? Maybe its the soon to be momma in her.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Diane, Joanne from P.P. asked about her and I looked for her papers then...they are somewhere in these piles on my desk LOL. Yes I believe I saw 2 that were registered back when I looked. When I purchased her the woman had a baby there that was Peanuts but Im not sure if she registered it or not. I tend to believe not so that would be 3. I have had her for almost 4 yrs. so none obviously in that time. I have tried contacting the woman I purchased her from in Lakeland to get some more back ground but havent been able to reach her. I have never heard of the farm that bred her..Tinsel Town..I believe it was/is in Florida.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Megan, no she has never done that before. My dogs are big any way so it is a pain if they all try to help in the tiny stall so I do try to keep them out most of the time even w/the non preggo but dummy me wasnt paying attention.....I know its not funny ...but must admit I thought it was cute LOL


----------



## Eagle

o.k so Pat is in now but he is trying to find a way out



fingers crossed he doesn't jump


----------



## LittleRibbie

uumm, not letting me connect...I have to go pass out some gator ade but will return and try again


----------



## bannerminis

Well I am back from the party. Thankfully it all went well and all kids are happy and full of junk.

I am glad to see Peanut and Suzie kept their legs crossed for me. I was sure I was going to miss it.


----------



## Eagle

karina, I hope your son had a great time


----------



## bannerminis

He had a great time thank you Renee - he has lots of new toys and doesnt know which to play with first. Oh to be young again and have that as your worry for the day lol.


----------



## Eagle

Wouldn't it be nice


----------



## LittleRibbie

Im glad your son had a nice Birthday. Yes, both girls waited for you



I love the new avatar by the way...its just hard to get used to ..Im so programmed to notice your other one...this old lady cant take too much change


----------



## bannerminis

Ooops Sorry Diane - must keep that in mind in future


----------



## Eagle

Karina are you going to enter that photo in the on line show? it really is amazing


----------



## LittleRibbie

bannerminis said:


> Ooops Sorry Diane - must keep that in mind in future


Karina,dont start rumors Diane might get mad...its me that cant take change...I dont think Diane would miss a beat!! LOL

Yes, I hope you do enter that picture..I'll vote for it...unless little Brittle has a better picture


----------



## Eagle

US pictures aren't too clear though heidi


----------



## bannerminis

What online show??

Ooops sorry Heidi - you would know I am still a little frazzled just back from a kiddies party


----------



## Eagle

Bye Diane see you tomorrow. Say hello to mum from me here in Italy


----------



## bannerminis

Oh ok I see it now. When I come on I am straight to the ladies in waiting pages that I dont look up lol.

Oh I think I might have a few contenders for some of those categories. It should be fun.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Welcome back...I'll let peanut know!!


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry Karina, I'm a bit late to offer Conner Birthday Wishes, but I'm glad to know he had fun at the party - can understand why you would be feeling a bit exhausted though!

Well Suzie didn't give us any suprises during the night, so once again it's up to Peanut.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Going out to do ph test now

Please cross your fingers and hope for LOW numbers


----------



## Marty

Hey did your phone go dead today?


----------



## MeganH

what are some good signs for the onset of labor?

her belly seems to be low in the center. and it has looked like the little one is moving like you said, Diane.


----------



## LittleRibbie

it went dead on me twice only once w/you Miss Martha!!

I got busy and forgot to call you back....ppleeezzz forgive me!

It tough when your horse, that wont foal, is a crazy rock star and I have to be her agent. I wish you could see her emails!!

Marty, I trimmed about 5 inches of mane off Nick today...the ends were looking alittle ratty like. Think I might redye it tomorrow to get out the reddish out.

Wish I could give you more updates on Peanut but except for her being a little restless tonight..all is about the same


----------



## LittleRibbie

You know I never notice things on other peoples horse..doesnt bother me that fetlocks are long,mohawks,whiskers...just my horses. I never have visitors to come see the horses ( well very rarely )but Im just sort of silly that way. I can look out and see that one twig in someones mane and I have to go out and pull it off. I hate seeing shavings on my horses..thats a major pet peeve of mine!! Except for Peanut b/c that means she's been rolling LOL.

Kind of like your mother tellingyou to put on clean underwear every day in case your ever in acar accident and someone sees you

Well some day some very important person will come over and say....geeze "Mrs.Greene your horses are so lovely and look no shavings and a black mane..thats wonderful" and I will smile and say "why thank you, President Palin"

You have seen my house and its apparent that I put no effort in to IT so doing extra w/the horses is ok. Winter time I do zero nothing nadda just clean stall, feed water clean feet.....very little brushing..maybe vacuum alittle b/c of their woolies!!


----------



## Marty

_Oooowwwwww Marty, you're so fresh!_

HUH??????????

Don't feel bad Heidi, we dyed manes and forelocks last month here too. The black ones were full of red streaks and it looked nasty like that. I'm the exact same way and hate to see a mowhauk and fetlock hairs too. Five inches off of Nicki's mane is nothing. It will be back in a week so trim those dastardly dead ends of his off. You should have seen the rodeo trying to shave the foal's legs. Nobody comes here either but I want my horses always looking pretty.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> And of course the VERY FIRST THING the ER does, is take you out of your underwear!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you run out of sticks in manes, you can always come here and get them out of my horses, and undo the snags and snarls...a good grooming for all!!
> 
> .


Yes, but they'll be taking me out of clean bloomers.Thats my point I dont notice those things on other peoples horses..Just my own

Just told Peanut to hurry this along...july is almost over.

How is your next mare doing...you havent mentioned her lately...she hasnt been talking to PN has she?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Marty did you take pictures yet? We must see!! Oh no, manes yes forlocks no...I know you think its easy but Im petrified i'll get something in the eyes...sorry


----------



## LittleRibbie

no your not!!I just do extra b/c I do not get to do much in our busy season...heck I need the $ to pay for the dang horses. Have you ever looked at Annas web site? Shes got some real pretty pretty horses!! I wish my niece lived here it would be alot easier having someone else that is involved and wants to help. It sounds like Cathy ( think that was her name )Anna daughter, will follow in moms footsteps w/the horses!! Team work!!


----------



## Marty

I didn't take pictures of anyone getting dyed if that's what you mean. It was Brite Star and Noelle of course. No one else has black. The forelock is no big deal at all. Just as easy as the rest. You can pull it back behind the ears if you want but the foam doesn't drip and I hold it up with a claw, and rinse out is simple as trickling down. I keep a wash rag there if I see it heading for the eyes.

I got the cutest pics of the babies yesterday but I'm saving them for the online show. They are nearly impossible to get posed! Little monsters.


----------



## LittleRibbie

you dont have to enter b/c peanuts baby is going to win everything...oh no wait..the $ goes to chances right? well you can enter but just be prepared to send the new fancy awards directly to me!!! LOL

Im sure your babies are not monsters,you are just spoiling them I know!



.....just like I'd do!!


----------



## Marty

Yup and I'll help you post pictures too! Did I tell you that CMHR has a appaloosa incarcerated in foster care? He's so darn cute too!

Come on Peanut! How about tonite! Pleaseeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## charli

Hi heidi-Hope you are getting ready because I am praying Peanut will go soon! I just need to get a start on curbing my MS and LB addiction.



I was just rereading some of the old posts and am curious...how many minis do you have? And am I right when i think you have Marty's horses at your farm? ARe you just borrowing them?"-) I am being nosy but wondering how this all played out with Peanut.


----------



## Marty

Nick and Holly and Silver Belle all belong to Heidi but I have visiting privleges.

For all you appaloosa lovers, this is Lyon. He came in to CMHR as a bone rack a little over a month ago. Look what a little bit of food did. He was clipped and bathed this weekend.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Charli, I got Silver Belle ( who is next door to Peanut..you see her once in awhile in PN stall ) and Holly from Marty almost 3 yrs. ago Then got Nicky (the Sire of Peanuts foal last June ) then I have 2 gelding and 3 more mares. marty may have a picture of Holly and SB she can post b/c I can never seem to do it. hey did you get the screen shrunk down so you can post and type? call me if you need help tomorrow.

Marty, That horse is a beauty...is he ready to be adopted out? Great Job you guys!! Was he at Connies? I cant believe that was only a month getting him back




in this shape!! Connie rocks..well ALL of CMHR


----------



## Marty

Yes I'll post them for you tomorrow. Hitting the hay now. Connie has this little guy. We think he may have been shown in a past life because he responds to body clipping and baths easily so he has seem them before. He came in as a stallion. We gelded him. He'll be ready to get put up for adoption in a few more days.


----------



## Eagle

Morning all, there was way too much reading to do this morning plus I seem to have gained a few cams, the one with the rat is really funny


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all.





Naughty peanut is still intact I see.





As you say Renee, lots of reading to catch up on this morning. Marty that gelding is gorgeous!! Some is going to be very lucky when you find him a new home.





LOL!! Diane. Yes only scruffies allowed on this farm - except for those going showing of course. You would love it here - Heidi would love it too, but she would stay for a month of Sunday's while she 'sorted' them all out! LOL!! Mind you some of them might like it, there again some might wonder what on earth she was up too - either way she would be mobbed by everyone simply being nosey!





Actually the minis who have made their way over to Cathy's place (yearling colts/fillies/mares and foals/mares that might have been in foal/2 stallions) have all been having attention - manes, tails, foot cleaning/trimming etc - as she has been pottering around throughout the night to keep herself awake while mare watching. She is now looking at the youngsters with a critical eye, hoping maybe to do a couple of late shows, plus get some qualified for our Mini Horse of the Year show.......Archie (looking good), Millie (too fat, never get the weight off), Billy (no, needs another year to grow on), Raine (was looking great, but now doing a growth spurt - butt high), Minx (was a no but suddenly looking great), AC - autumn colours - (no, too fat and stubby, not the type for the ring), Dragon (no, he will be busy doing our late coverings) Ansel - Falabella Anselmo - (YES - he goes coz he loves the shows and all the activities, not bothered if he's in the ring or not, just happy to stand in his lorry compartment with all the doors open, watching the world go by and drinking in the atmosphere. Grumps and sulks if he spots the lorry loading up without him in it! LOL!!)


----------



## Eagle

so funny Anna.



When is the "horse of the year" show, can you give me the dates and I will try and find an excuse to come to u.k ( maybe I could invent a sick Aunt) and fly over alone cos she is contagious


----------



## bannerminis

Anna you are too funny.

Marty that gelding is gorgeous and amazing that you have him looking that good in a month.

Renee MHOYS tends to be on in early October - here is the link for the IMHPS website http://www.imhps.com/homepage.htm

Peanut is quiet and I think (as she is back in the corner that seems to give me the best side view of her belly) looks even more dropped then yesterday.

I feel like a scratched record but surely it CANT be much longer


----------



## AnnaC

I just checked the IMHPS show dates for the MHOYs date and it's not there!

Will find out for you Renee, but as Karina says it is usually very end Sept or beginning of October. It would be brilliant if you could come over - and yes you may need that contagious Aunt to enable you to have the freedom to enjoy yourself/see everything, it's often a bit manic, but always fun!


----------



## Eagle

I would love to come over an see you, I will work on hubby as soon as we know the dates


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee...as they say down South...."bless her little heart" ...... in this case Her being You!!

I didnt even finish reading the posts and i had to stop and reprimand you!! did i not make myself clear on the other post!!! We...Me...do not like RATS and there will be no talking about RATS on this thread..do you hear me! No no no its bad enough that Tempelton is running around a stall where there is a horse I enjoy ...enjoyed watching...now he is being discussed here!!! You stop that ya hear me!!

O.K. Im going back to read the other threads now!!













Rats!!


----------



## Eagle

I think it is a ploy to make us watch the mare more, maybe you could put a RAT in with Peanut to get maximum coverage during the night


----------



## LittleRibbie

Anselmo..sounds like my kind of grumpy ole man.



and I love the name, of A.C. Autumn Colors. Ive looked at your web site numerous times and I sure would like to meet Renee at your place too....its beautiful country!!





Karina, are your sons interrested in showing or are you alone doing that? How about you Renee, you show? I know you mentioned your sons riding ponies once? do they ride often?

Marty thanks, if you get a second to post Holly and SB that would be great Many thanks


----------



## Eagle

I haven't shown in a couple of years as my horses are all qualified now. Here in Italy to breed the stallions must be shown and placed with top marks for 3 years before they are given permission to breed. They start off with confirmation classes and liberty, the year after jumping is added and then finally at the age 6 they have to do a driving class. If they pass all these they are given "stallion for life" All foals are DNA tested and photographed at birth before being issued with a chip and a passport. It isn't obligatory for the mares but mine have all done it. To do all this I have to go to Holland so as you can imagine it gets expensive and it is also very time consuming. What with the kids and hubby's business I only do it if I have to. Unfortunately the nearest fun shows are Switzerland or France.





Matteo has stopped riding and now races go carts



I am hoping Alby will start soon. In the meantime Matteo's ponies are living the life of bliss out in the pasture. Every now and then I will jump on bare back just to see but they usually buck me off rapidly


----------



## LittleRibbie

What a shame there are not more fun shows for you. I can see traveling like that would get very costly. Renee, are all your horses trained to drive then? Do you drive any of them? I wish I had more places to drive my guys, they just built a golf course behind us and that used to be my favorite spot...lots of nice paths and shade trees. We do have a nice long dirt road but there are lots of big farming trucks and when its dusty can be dangerous. So just around the yard and if it has rained its great on the dirt road.

Maybe i need a RAT for my witch barn guest!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good morning Diane, hope you slept well. skiff will be back shortly and will retest....night mares all night!! Peanut is alittle stiff today...most likely because Renee said she slept in her toilet!! Lovely lady....bless her little heart!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Was a little overcast earlier..just starting to rain now but doesnt appear to be one of those horrible storms...just a nice cooler offer!!


----------



## Eagle

Miss Nutty is looking squeaky clean today


----------



## Eagle

I think she has changed shape too, her tummy looks to be moving forward


----------



## MeganH

she sure is active and walking around a lot this afternoon


----------



## bannerminis

Sorry guys only catching up again as I had to catch up on my housework today or my house would fall down around me.

Peanut looks to have changed again IMO - oh we must be getting closer now. I am going to say a few prayers tonight (but I had better not miss the event)

Conor went to his first show this yr and came a respectable 3rd in the young handler out of 7 so he was really chuffed.

I am not showing this yr as it would be too much but I will be showing a friends horse at the champs in August so might see if there is a spare gelding or mare that Conor could show again in the young handler.

I think Aoife is more rufty tufty then Grace so she might have a go when she is a little older as she is also quiet flighty so dont think she has the patience for it right now (or I for her lol)


----------



## Eagle

It looks like she is trying to stand in the dark. Heidi perhaps you could try closing the top door for her, that way she won't have to stand in the bathroom


----------



## AnnaC

I dont know how you find the time for showing anyway Karina with all your tribe to look after - take my hat off to you (or I would if I wore one, but you know what I mean!) It will be great if Conor keeps his interest in showing, I love watching the young handlers classes, they are all so serious (well most of the time!)

Heidi, I think someone else asked, but has your marestare clock changed - it still seems to me to 'feel' wrong somehow? Or maybe it's me getting confused as usual.





Peanut has certainly been active today, so perhaps tonight................


----------



## LittleRibbie

sorry, I havent posted but have just been watching. she has i think dropped alittle more..I noticed it when she was out and I was walking towards her from the side. I think it was Renee that mentioned lighting..I think tonight I will take out a few bulbs and see if maybe she gets more comfortable...i can still blast on the overheads if she goes in ..well I dont want to jinx it....that L word!! Diane we missed the down pour..it was lightning but never much rain I would rather just the sprinkle so Peanut could be out.

I think I have to try Peanuts sister Popcorn in the other stall...Im alittle worried that not having S.B. is making Holly alittle upset. I've started to hear Holly calling for her at night and several times I have gone out to feed in the AM and Holly has made crop circles down at the gate...I think, looking for S.B. S.B. is a pretty sensitive nervous horse so I was hoping the extra one on one would be good for her which I think it is and she sure likes the extra attention but I think Holly is taking her frustrations out on the others. Im ready to put Popcorn Holly and S.B. with nick for 6 months and lock the gate and see what happens in the Spring...it would sure make for a very happy Nick. well i have to head out and take out a few light bulb!!

If you havent gone to bed yet Good Night Renee


----------



## AnnaC

Be careful with how many lights/bulbs you take out Heidi, not a good idea to have to rush down if she starts foaling and spring a load of bright lights on to her. Plus remember that you may well not have time to be running round re-connecting lights/putting bulbs back in!


----------



## bannerminis

I dont know how I do it either Anna





I just keep plugging away and all I hear all day is I"M HUNGRY. Especially of Aofie who I think has hollow legs. She is like a bean pole and will keep eating and eating if I let her.

Here is a couple of pics of Conor at his first show (mare belongs to a friend and she let Conor show her in the young handlers)






Accepting his prize


----------



## cassie

naw Karina!!

how sweet!! he must have been so excited!! I remember I was in my first lead class!! with big horses not minis LOL





so Heidi, how is our girl looking tonight? is she ready for some action??





come on Peanut!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

He looks like hes having a blast. Good job Conor You rock






What a nice friend to loan Conor a horse for the day!

Anna there will be no running around putting lights back in, reconnecting or looking for lights when the time is right. my over head lights are more than enough to light up the town....I very rarely even turn them on. The only lights Im adjusting are the wall sconces and they are on the outside posts on the stalls...it should be fine for viewing but will find out later tonight.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Cassie, I just put her out again as the weather is starting to cooperate...hopefully she will at least consider tonight to be the night. He Cassie, I just wanted to let you know....and this is something I never knew but would have freaked me out alittle...did you know that foals are often born with their tongues hanging out? I never knew this and speaking w/Connie yesterday she mentioned it...I just wanted to let you know...just in case like me you saw it and perhaps thought something is wrong. Are cows born w/their tongues hanging out sometimes? you would probablly know this but I didnt but Im glad I know now not to freak!!


----------



## bannerminis

Tilly came out with her tongue hanging out - first time I have seen it and it was a purple colour so I was a little panicked lol


----------



## cassie

very good Heidi



hopefully she does some really good rolls for you then comes in and gets down to business





alot of the calves come with theire tongues hanging out, but its good to know that horses do it sometimes as well



thanks





karina that would have been so scary with Tilly!!

well I will be watching Peanut again for you Heidi



lets hope tonight is the night


----------



## LittleRibbie

See, thats why Im glad I heard this..with the way things are going I wouldnt doubt peanuts foal will present the same way and I too would panic!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks Cassie for always watching her...it is appreciated


----------



## cassie

No worries at all Heidi!!



n thankyou for watching Suzie in return!!

you know I love it!!



I love watching Peanut in her daily antics!! and I definatly hope to catch the birth!!


----------



## cassie

p.s Heidi do I see a new wall decoration in Peanuts stall tonight?? :shockeda pretty looking shelf??


----------



## cassie

haha Diane 






its definatly going to have to be there fairly soon, cos Diane and Heidi will need to sit in comfort while Peanut has her foal LOL


----------



## cassie

:rofl






:FunnyYou



:FunnyYou just in time for the



hey Diane hehe


----------



## LittleRibbie

hi, everyone,Im not sure what I have but my head is going to come off my shoulders and fly around the room any minute. It came on fast this afternoon. I just drank a bunch of Nyquil and am going to go to bed...smother myself in blankets and hope I can sweat it out of me. I just put Skiff on watch and hes pretty good but I know he is tired. I posted on MS for extra eyes too.Sorry I cant keep you company but you know my #..call collect anything that doesnt seem like the usual Peanut. At this point she can sleep in her bathroom like she did last night..I dont care I just need to put my head down....Thanks Diane,Cassie and Renee,Anna and anyone else that can help


----------



## cassie

Get some rest Heidi!! I will keep a close eye on her for you!!





hoping you feel better in the morning!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cas, i just went and checked on her shes fine and gave her some more hay....I also told her you were in charge!! Thanks for everything Good night and Good morning Renee and Anna


----------



## Equuisize

I'm back, thru with company and doc appts.

Been watching off and on when it didn't seem rude to company

and when close to the computer.

I'll be about, also, until about 1:30 AM your time.

Get yourself well, so you don't miss the blessed event.

I'd say by your last post on Cassie's thread that she is getting

closer and closer......

I know when Zoe refuses rubs she's closing in.


----------



## cassie

really Diane? thats very ineteresting!! NANCY!! welcome back!! I was wondering were you'd gone!! how are you? I hope the doc apps weren't for you!!

Heidi I hope your sleeping right NOW!!!




you have 3 watchers at the moment and prob in the next hour or 2 Renee will drop in to say good morning LOL

we are



ing


----------



## cassie

yep she is playing statue right now, with her little mask on



cute little thing


----------



## Eagle

morning all



, Sorry but I don't have time to read back, I have to take my car to the garage this morning, I will watch Peanut as much as I can on my phone.

See you later


----------



## cassie

LOL no worries Renee, we are watching



hope you have a good morning!!








:shocked


----------



## Equuisize

Checking out for the night 2:10AM your time.

All quiet on the Eastern front, so far...

Hope you feel lots better in the AM, Heidi.


----------



## cassie

I'm all good Diane!! I'm at my computer and Suzie and Peanut take up half of it!! get some sleep





not much to comment on Peanut tonight, she listened to me when I said she needs to wait for her mummy to wake up before she has the foal!! LOL what a good girl Peanut...

cyber scratches for being sucha good girl!!


----------



## Eagle

I am back and I am carless so I won't be going far. yiipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Eagle

sweet dreams Diane


----------



## cassie

GO TO SLEEP DIANE!!! its all good

Hi Renee welcome back!!





what did you do to your car??


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all.





All quiet on the Peanut front I see. I hope poor Heidi feels better when she wakes - not a good time to get some sort of dreaded lurgy!

Karina - loved the pics of Conor and the little mare, he looks so smart and the little mare is very cute. They make a great pair.

So Renee has popped to the garage with her car and Diane is having a snooze, others have gone to bed, so that leaves just you and me Cassie watching Peanut (though I expect there are others out there who dont come and post here on LB).

Are you at work watching, or at home? Didn't you have a problem with internet use or something at work a while ago Cassie - over did your 'allowance'? Vaguely remember something you said about it 'years' ago???

Peanut certainly looks as though her tummy had dropped in the last couple of days - slowly moving loser to the big event!


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooops, it always takes me so long to type at this time of the morning - I see that Diane has yet to pop off for a snooze (go to sleep Diane!) and Renee is back with her car - all ok I hope?


----------



## cassie

Anna I'm at work will be home in half an hour, internet has renewed for the month so is all good


----------



## Eagle

Great pics Karina, Conor looks so cute





My car has gone in for it's yearly check so I am stuck in all day with no transport



I guess I will just have to watch the girls (wicked Laugh)


----------



## AnnaC

Oh dear Renee, what happened to the car?


----------



## Eagle

Nothing Anna, it has a yearly check to make sure all is well. I always keep on top of these things cos I use it to toe my trailer so the last thing I need is engine problems. It is only 4 years old but I do quite a bit of mileage.


----------



## BM Miniatures

finally! i think shes gonna foal? shes been laying down and getting up!


----------



## cassie

hi BM Miniatures she seems to still be acting statue right now... lets hope your predictions right though, she just has to wait for Heidi to get up!



but Heidi everything is all good so we don't need you to get up LOL


----------



## Eagle

hhmmmmmmmmmmmmm here she goes on her butt rub session.


----------



## cassie

LOL crazy girl!! hehe


----------



## AnnaC

Still doing her statue routine!

Glad your car was just a check over Renee - nothing worse than have a vehicle pop its cloggs just when you need it!

Cassie have you got your cam working now? Was it just 'change over' time?


----------



## AnnaC

Just checked again and still no cam Cassie.


----------



## bannerminis

I am watching too but its taken me a while to catch up. The first thing I put on in the morning are the two ladies.

Peanut looks really quiet and it sounds like she has been quiet most of the night - what is she playing at the little minx


----------



## cassie

Peanut is waiting for Heidi to wake up, poor Heidi wasn't feeling well so we sent her to bed, my cam will be down for a little longer yet much to my and your annoyance sorry.

I told Peanut she needed to be a good girl while her mummy got some much needed sleep!!



I think she listened to me


----------



## Eagle

Peanut is down sternal


----------



## Eagle

up again


----------



## bannerminis

Heidi I hope you feel better today after some rest. Such a begger feeling sick when your mare is getting closer. But dont worry you have plenty of eyes watching for you.

I said this on Cassies thread but I missed the up and down of Peanut trying to catch up on my reading - so I am putting a limit on your posting when I am in bed


----------



## cassie

ok Karina LOL how many are we allowed ??


----------



## bannerminis

I am going to have to think about it and get back to you





Peanut is down and dont thing she is 100% comfortable


----------



## cassie

LOL no worries LOL that wasn't long she is back up again now... she is back up again, but that might mean that she is preparing herself... although she isn't showing any of the other signs...


----------



## bannerminis

Up again - she was only down about 9 mins


----------



## cassie

poor little girl!!


----------



## Eagle

7.35am and Miss Peanut is sleeping in the bathroom again



I wonder if this is her way of protesting that breakfast is late!

Heidi I hope you rested well and are feeling better this morning.

Hugs


----------



## cassie

I think peanut can wait this morning, poor Heidi hope your getting some good rest my friend!!



It sounds like you need it


----------



## charli

Hope you feel better Heidi...


----------



## LittleRibbie

good morning and good night, Thank you very much for watching Peanut...of all times to get sick...almost at the finish line



Then my computer must have gone down last night b/c I needed to open MS of course dont remember my pass word....then I came on here and I havent logged out of here in ages and I had to log on here too. Cant find any passwords...cant remember a thing. Finally I found what I needed!!

Sorry your vehicle is in the shop Renee....w/me even if I know Im not going out I just want the security of having my car. I hate when its in the garage...but at least you remember to take it in for check ups.

Before skiff leaves need to run and check ph....be right back


----------



## Eagle

How are you feeling this morning, better I hope.

As for the car.... tell me about it, just the thought of not having it and I get claustrophobic. I live miles from anything



Thank goodness it is pouring down with rain so I have sent the kids off to granny's for a few hours and I am curled up on the sofa with my laptop. Blissssssssssss

Not really, i am cleaning, hoovering, ironing, scrubbing etc sssshhhhhhhhhhhh hubby might hear


----------



## LittleRibbie

6.4 and holding and holding Crap!!

Hi Nancy welcome back, I hope your dr. appointments were just check up and all is well. Keep forgetting to ask you...Do you always name All your animals with a Z or just the equines...you've come up with some cute ones!!

Blue Moon...your avatar horse is lovely...do they all look like that in New Zealand...I plan on looking at your site later today, thanks for stopping by. Your one of the lucky ones joining the Peanut gallery this late....the others have been here for months and at this point Im pretty sure will just be happy when the Darling Diva Peanut foals...I know I'll be happy. Were always looking to be nosy..no just kidding....but as you can see w/150 pages...its not always about peanut so feel free to tell us about your horses,kids,love life or lack of.....what goes on this thread stays on this thread...because at the moment I for one have no other life.

Karina and Anna, it looks like you ladies helped Cassie watch for a bit this morning thank you very much...I know you all have other things to be doing so please realize I do appreciate it. Feeling better today but still not great...will just not be doing to much. Wish I could be at Renees house chatting horses on the couch!!How about that little Vanner on MS...only 13.2....how much would I love having that little girl in my barn. Stocky enough that it could lug my butt around on occasion and not to far from the ground when I fall. how big are your sons riding ponies Renee? You mentioned your dads horse lorey. does he ride too?


----------



## bannerminis

Glad you feel a little better Heidi although everyone always feels a little better in the morning so take it easy as you need to keep your strength up for peanut.

And I am addicted to Peanut and Suzie TV. Its the first thing I turn on in the morning and I am looking between jobs and when I sit down to eat.


----------



## LittleRibbie

I must admit...even thru all this waiting... it has been fun...I look forward to our daily chats, and will miss it. we will have to just start a New Daily chat thread so we can all stay in touch!


----------



## Eagle

I got screamed at on an MS thread for joking about the "rodent" so I won't be following that mare anymore. Not everyone understands our " fun while you watch"


----------



## bannerminis

I am all for the fun and I think people can take themselves too seriously.

This is where I come to switch off and take 5 mins for myself and I like a bit of craic.


----------



## Eagle

Me too, if i need serious i will go and do dirty laundry and believe me with 3 boys my daily pile is serious. Rofl


----------



## Eagle

I have 3 machines, 2 for us and one for the horses and they are always on. Oh well, no rest for the wicked I am off to scrub






( in front of the pc of course)


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee, dont feel bad..i got a time out for Screaming..I USED TOO MANY CAPITAL LETTERS A WHILE BACK...ON MY OWN THREAD!! well then why did they give us a new rat icon....I think I was the worst on that thread!!


----------



## Eagle

Well if they weren't rat infested we wouldn't comment and it was only a bit of fun!! they can watch their own mares and be as serious as they like from now on



o.k jumping off now


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well they can give us a German Shepherd icon...and I would allow all the fun being made on my behalf LOL...heck I'll even wear another boa and witch costume


----------



## Eagle

no thanks, we don't want Peanut having kittens



I tried to pm you but your folder is full, get it sorted girl!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Im on it!


----------



## Equuisize

Glad you are feeling a bit better this morning, Heidi.

Be sure to rest ... that's what the doc's keep telling me.

They obviously don't know that resting is _boring_

Did you try Diane's grammie's hot red wine trick.

I'm going to remember that one, if it helps coughing

and right now laryngitis.

We do name all the babies between BabyZee, the Daddy, and

Zoe, the Mommy, with 'Z' names. I have a lot of fun coming

up with their names.

I love them each of them like crazy and every time I think of

breeding for another, I ask myself if I could possibly love another

as much as I do the ones I have and the answer 6 times so far,

has been a resounding YES!!! Michael says we're running out of

barn room.....

I 'see' room for expansion that he's turned a blind eye to LOL

Now we finally got our little colt,Zaky, in June, I'm pretty content though.

If we ever decide to breed Zee & Lady I'm going to give

myself a bit more latitude on choosing names.

Ohh, a German Sheperd Icon I could go for that...one with their

tongue out laughing at everything.....

I need to post a photo of Chevy but I'm still using Michael's laptop -

guess I can load one to it...I'll do

that in a bit.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Chevy.I vote to see

Chevy


----------



## Eagle

me too


----------



## bannerminis

I'll tell you what will sweat it out of you is a Pint yes I said PINT of Hot Port and Brandy. We were in Kerry for Christmas with my husbands mother and sister and lucky me started to go downhill very fast with the flu. So his mothers remedy was to sit on the side of the bed and she brought me a pint of Port and Brandy in jug (she wouldnt even give me a glass). And I had to drink it. Lets just say I cant remember the rest of that night and I had another the following day (Christmas Day) plus a hot whiskey before I went to mass (yes I dragged my butt to mass although I might have been a little woozy) and that day is pretty much a blur too



I was nearly back to normal St. Stephens day although I couldnt look at another alcoholic drink for the rest of the christmas season


----------



## Equuisize

LOL I'm working on it....checking the camera cards to see if there are photos..

My computer was to be back yesterday but again, it wasn't ready/all photos are there.

Ohhh, I may have some old ones on Photobucket...


----------



## cassie

I have a friend from Lai Lai miniatures who has 6 mares to foal out this season she is lovely n has been keeping an eye on Susie I know she would love our eyes hehe

N I agree bout the dog thing. Glad your feeling a bit better Heidi

Now back to sleep



glad you are having a good day Nancy n Renee that your getting so much done


----------



## Equuisize

Ok, these are oldies from Photobucket/new ones are on my computer.

BabyChevy at 16 weeks / one of my fav photos of him and his radar ears LOL






He's about 3 1/2 here






He turned 5 in June and weighs about 120#...loves his ponies but sticks are his favorite thing 

He's never met a stranger unless it's just him and me, out together, and he's then on duty to protect

Mom. Guess he figures Michael can do the job the rest of the time. He's my velcro boy, if you see

Chev then I'm very close at hand.


----------



## cassie

He is lovely! The vet i work for used to breed German shepards



so I love them n we always get them come into the vets


----------



## Equuisize

Thanks, we having no bias of course



, think he is a lovely boy, too.

Ohhh Karina, I can see why that concoction would have made everything fuzzy LOL

A WHOLE pint???!!! LOL Holy cow!

Bless you for making it to mass, still 

I'm not a very good drinker unless it comes in a Coke Zero bottle.

Just don't like the taste of it. Plus I have breathing issues and

alcohol, in any amount, doesn't improve that.

But in the past couple months I was up for any home remedies!

Can't taste any worse than the cough meds they prescribed that never worked.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Nancy, he is absolutely gorgeous!





We used to breed G.S.'s, wonderful dogs!





Glad you had a good night, and Heidi, glad that you are feeling a bit better (trouble is one always seems to feel worse again by evening time).

I also think we should somehow arrange to keep in contact, it has been so much fun. Of course there is always next year - you will be breeding next year? and donnt forget that if Cassie breeds again it will be in her summer/our winter, so we will have girls to watch all year round. LOL!! Not sure we should bundle in to someone elses marestare, they might not appreciate A) us butting in or B) our mad ways - I jest of course as we all know that it is everyone else who is mad and us lot who are quite normal!! It would have to be a very understanding mare owner to put up with all our worries/advice/phone calls, text messages etc., mistakenly/general chat/pictures/etc etc. They might get fed up with us!

Oh and if you do manage to find anyone to have us, please make sure they have the right 'type' of marestare - as some of them dont work for me.


----------



## Eagle

Perhaps we could offer our services,



not that kind of service, we are way to old



I mean 24 hour coverage with humour thrown in


----------



## Equuisize

Eagle said:


> Perhaps we could offer our services, I mean 24 hour coverage with humour thrown in



It's kind of like 24 hour comedy club - who wouldn't want that???!!!


----------



## New mini

I have been reading this thread from the beginning and watching Peanut too. I do not comment because I do not have minis never mind a pregnant one. Just wanted to comment on putting your services out. You guys are really funny and I have enjoyed reading all the threads. It is nice to have someone watching when you can not. I know that because I raise alpacas and have to keep running to the barn to check on my girls. Oh well I am getting excercise. Wonder if marestar would become alpacastare too.


----------



## Eagle

Us watching alpacas, we would be a nightmare, can you imagine what we could find funny



Nancy I think you would



the first night.

Welcome to the Peanut world and please join us


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hello all my hooker



ooppss I mean, How are all my looker friends? Nancy,I can not believe how much you dog looks like my Brisket. Its uncanny and I cant wait to show his picture to my husband...I actually cried..brisket passed away a couple years ago way too young but seeing your picture brought back so many happy memories.Thank you so much for sharing it. Diane and Anna,those concoctions would put me in the grave for sure...at least a deep coma..Im not too sure...think I'll stay w/1/2 bottle of Nyquil. Ive been on the couch most of the day watching Peanut and only briefly reading your posts but you guys are very funny today. I do think watching alpacas might be fun...heck a snail would be more exciting than my stall!! The longer this goes on the more worried I get every day so I love getting on here and reading all your crazy posts...so my mind doesnt wander to other not so pleasant thoughts. Well Ive neglected the fur kids long enough today so I guess I better pull myself together and get out there.

I think we need a vote...I vote to watch the alpacas as long as they dont spit!! Anna I never realized you bred GSD's....I wish we had just a few sheep I would love to watch them doing what they should be doing instead of watching guard over the minis.

Talk to you all in a bit


----------



## New mini

One good thing about alpacas they usually birth in the morning



. They are prey animals and the babies(crias) need to be up and ready to move as soon as possible. I just need to watch to make sure there are no problems and help if there are. They also birth standing up for the most part so it is easier then a foal. I also leave my girls in with the herd until after the cria is born. I then seperate them out so that the Mom nad cria bond. Ususally within 2 days they are back with the herd. So there you have a lesson in alpaca births. Now are you ready for alpacastare


----------



## LittleRibbie

I need some



...better call Skiff. I love alpacas and wanted a couple for pets but they were alittle out of my price range, the ones I looked at. but i love them. Interresting birthing...will have to see if there is a couple Alpaca births on you tube. By the way, Welcome Nancy, glad you came out of the alpaca closet to join us. I hope you dont mind but I will now refer to you as Alpaca Nancy so I dont get confused w/equisize Nancy





Im letting Peanut out for a bit so I can see her from the other barn while i clean.


----------



## Equuisize

Ohhh Heidi, I never meant for you cry!! :-( I understand your loss.

Our old GSD guy passed at 10 1/2 .... had a wonderful day, came in,

had his dinner, went out with his Dad to lock the gates and came back into

the house, laid down and had a heart attack.

I didn't think I'd ever recover ... it'll be 5 years next month

and it still makes me cry from missing him. August 23rd is always a rough day.

Maybe Chev and Brisket were related? I find lines often have a mark of similiarity.

Alpaca's huh? Ok, right no spitting unless they do it discreetly, it's gross.

Peanut will do her thing when she is thru cooking Baby....not having that positive date

range is enough to drive you to drink one of Karina's concoctions LOL Well, maybe not

THAT concoction LOL


----------



## Eagle

New mini said:


> They also birth standing up for the most part so it is easier then a foal.


OMG don't tell Anna that she will be a nervous wreck. I am not convinced that we would be any good at watching them but it sure would be fun. Can you hook a cam up in the pasture for us



we don't cost much to keep just a few



and a few


----------



## I3Emommy

Any recent pics since my Marestare isn't working?


----------



## New mini

I am fine with becoming Alpaca Nancy Wish I had thought of that when I joined. Sorry no cams in the pasture so I can not show you a birth live. I have a barn cam in the old barn which is now the boys barn but they do not give birth



The new girls barn is metal and that cam does not work in there. Just have not been able to aford a new system. The barn is not far away so I can geet out there easily. An yes alpacas spit but not that often. You really have to do something bad to them. I have only been spit on once and spit right back at that girl



She never spit at me again


----------



## LittleRibbie

Diane,you go take care of that leg, see you in awhile perhaps. Eagle i love your wiemeran???? spelling. Those are the softest puppies on the planet...i love their soft ears name?.

Nancy, i cried but they were happy tears..it was like looking right into Briskets eyes...Ive gone back and looked at him a few more times. Loosing any animal is so tough but its nice when there is never any suffering or long term illness. Although 10 1/2 yrs. isnt long enough he sounded like he knew it was just his time and went out and had a great day and came home to the ones he loved. He sounds like a very special dog.

Renee i read the dont make fun of the rat in the barn post..to funny. Bad watchers!!


----------



## bannerminis

Dont get me started on dogs I had a dog called Chad that was a GSD, Rottie cross (looked more like a Rottie). He had a slightly longer snout and back like the GSD. He came out from bed one morning crippled, back end gone. Took him to the vet and he was xrayed and he could find nothing. He seemed to have lost feeling in his tail and one leg. After treatment he improved some but he had one dead leg and had to poop on the move. He then started to go down hill a bit so I had to make the very hard decision to put him to sleep. I am still so gutted and its 8yrs ago - he would have been 14 now.

He was a big boy but the biggest walking chicken - he was afraid of his own shadow.

This isnt a great pic but I think a lot of my old negatives must be at my parents house somewhere


----------



## bannerminis

bannerminis said:


> Dont get me started on dogs I had a dog called Chad that was a GSD, Rottie cross (looked more like a Rottie). He had a slightly longer snout and back like the GSD. He came out from bed one morning crippled, back end gone. Took him to the vet and he was xrayed and he could find nothing. He seemed to have lost feeling in his tail and one leg. After treatment he improved some but he had one dead leg and had to poop on the move. He then started to go down hill a bit so I had to make the very hard decision to put him to sleep. I am still so gutted and its 8yrs ago - he would have been 14 now.
> 
> He was a big boy but the biggest walking chicken - he was afraid of his own shadow.
> 
> This isnt a great pic but I think a lot of my old negatives must be at my parents house somewhere


This pic was taken after we put down the foundations of her house. He was my shadow and once climbed a ladder as we had gone to the upstairs and he didnt want to be left alone


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness pages to catch up on AGAIN!! Had a bit of a panic night with Suzie - and before Renee says anything, I wasn't the only one getting worried.......was I Diane??

Just want to say Hi



to Alpaca Nancy, great to have you join us, please stay and dont go back to lurking again! And Renee, I'll have you know that I dont panic at animals giving birth standing up, the cows often did it and my 17+ hand mare kindly delivered her colt straight into my arms from a great height - bit embarrassing coz he was so huge I promptly sat down in the bed with him in my lap and his Mum saying "you trying to pinch my baby" in my face as she turned round to greet him. It was all a bit of a muddle and I was covered with loads of...........well you know what!

Diane, I hope your leg soon calms down and gets back to normal - you need to take regular walkies round the house every half an hour when sitting at your computer. Now that sounds like an order and I didn't mean that - but seriously, does it help to keep moving at times?

Heidi, mind you dont overdose on that cold/cough stuff you have there - maybe you had better try Karina's suggestion too, you could do one lot one day and one lot the next - could be interesting!





By the way, where is our lovely Peanut? Must soon be time for her to be back in. Have you 'measured' her milk today - what's the latest result?

Well I'm off to bed shortly, got to walk outside with M for a late night pee (M not me you silly lot!) and a quick check and kiss for the boys, then I'll have a quick look at Peanut and Suzie before my snoozze time!!

Nite nite all - catch you again in the morning (my morning!)


----------



## cassie

Night Anna, morning Heidi

They are right, gosh what a night I think I need a nap already!! fire engines, uninvited human visitors... invited horse visitiors, not welcome cows!! LOL



poor Suzie is going to be exhausted today!!

I'll be watching Peanut till about 2pm my time, and then I'll be in and out but will still have her up!! how are you feeling tonight Heidi??


----------



## bannerminis

Goodnight Anna. I am off to bed shortly and I am glad its M thats going out for a pee and not you heading out to cock your leg on the wall





Welcome too to our new Nancy and I would love to see Alpacas foal


----------



## Equuisize

Karina, I bet Chad was special ---- I have met so many GSD/Rottie crosses that were just fabulous.

They always used to say to never cross GSD's as it could make the

resulting dogs temperament unstable....not with the GSD/Rottie's I've met.

Sorry you lost him......they just never live long enough and you're never

ready to say good-bye.

Night, Anna, Sleep tight.


----------



## LittleRibbie

bannerminis said:


> Goodnight Anna. I am off to bed shortly and I am glad its M thats going out for a pee and not you heading out to cock your leg on the wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome too to our new Nancy and I would love to see Alpacas foal









wall pee and hookers oh no!!





Running out for smokes and wedding gift that slipped my mind...wedding is this weekend I wont be going but need gift. Be back in less than 2 hrs. Skiffs on board. test again was 6.4

Be right back


----------



## bannerminis

I would love to get a cross like that again someday. Not that I am trying to replace him but they are a wonderful dog.

Chad used to talk and would ask for his dinner. If you asked for the paw he gave it and then I would say "two paws" and he gave the second. He really was a big eejit.

I was walking home from a friends house one moonlit night and Chad was trotting ahead of me till he saw someone walking towards us and then he went behind me - it was only Seamus but my big brave dog was going to let me protect him








He LOVED to swim and actually the wall at the side of the house still has the water trough as part of it and Chad used to jump in and try to swim in it. I mean he was almost the same length so he would do 2 doggy paddles turn around and do 2 doggy paddles etc. It was the funniest thing but he was happy as a clam in his swimming pool


----------



## bannerminis

I am off to bed now as its gone midnight so must get my beauty sleep.

And there will be trouble if I have a book in posts to read in the morning


----------



## Equuisize

Night Karina - Sleep tight.

Diane. Michael is experiencing a swollen right leg from

above his knee to the bottoms of his feet, from falling off a

hay truck two weeks ago...... He was bruised from one end to

the other. He says he's gettng way to old be falling off trucks.

Elevation and ice.....and soaking his foot. He is seeing

improvement but I understand your discomfort.

Can you ice the leg or do they not allow that being caused

by heart issues?

Getting old ain't for sissy's is it?!

Take it easy gal....the heat you are getting is dangerous stuff,

without throwing heart issues in.


----------



## cassie

I totally agree with Nancy, take care of yourself Diane!! I know your eager to move in to your new bedroom but you have to be patient LOL Peanut is still using it at the moment!!






Heidi I am watching Peanut again!!


----------



## Equuisize

...That room should be available soon - we all should think, even though Peanut isn't

sharing much about the date.

Keep taking that hour to raise your leg....

Can't fight the getting older part as my doc reminds me...

Gotta do what ya gotta do as the alternative isn't a choice.


----------



## Equuisize

Peanut and the pups are loving the scratches, from Dad, at 10PM





Hope you're feeling a tad bit better tonight, Heidi.


----------



## cassie

she is looking quite agitated tonight...


----------



## cassie

you should be careful Diane!! we don't want you overdoing yourself!!

also I think maybe Peanut has been sitting at 6.4 for a while LOL its Suzie that has just dropped down hehe





Pacing Peanut is Pacing!!! wow she is waddling tonight isnt she!!



:shocked



:shocked



:shocked



:shocked


----------



## MeganH

lots of bottom itching and pacing going on.


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Heidi,
> 
> With all the pacing Peanut is doing, you may want to milk test her before you stop for the night. She really is not resting, and seems quite a bit more agtitated than normal, and that belly seems like it's at an "all-time low".
> 
> Of course, she could just be looking for hay -- but she definitely seems different tonight.
> 
> I'd retest just to be sure, and see if she's dropping her pH any mnore.
> 
> Just a suggestion!
> 
> *(NO IT'S NOT! I JUST GOTTA' KNOW!!!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> * )*
> 
> .



I totally agree with Diane, Heidi!! she is looking very restless tonight!! I would be doing a retest if hubby is around



can you look behind n see if she is red? really relaxed??


----------



## cassie

Heidi is back... milk test??? poor little Peanut is not herself tonight at all!!


----------



## MeganH

I don't want to go to sleep so I don't miss anything


----------



## cassie

same with me, Megan have you got barn alarm up? I will put up the link just in case...

http://www.marestare.com/barnalarm/

keep this up while your sleeping and as Peanut goes into labour we hit the low or hit alert and its either horses hooves or a horse neighing!!! its really very good!





oh and get some rest


----------



## Marty

While we are sitting on our thumbs does anyone want to venture to get the baby's sex and color?

I'm going to random guess RED with some sabino markings and COLT


----------



## LittleRibbie

Finally i have computer back,( Skiff has a ton of stuff to catch up on ) i havent read posts yet but will go back and look. Ended up getting a Gift Cert. for Williams Sonoma....I have no idea what people need these days...they have lived together for 5 years and even own a home together. If I were to get married again Id want a TS gift certificate and be thrilled....this couple..not so much.

He got 2 calls earlier from people thinking she was about to go into labor...well I was able to watch aliitle on his phone and I didnt see it or I would have rushed home. I do think when she decides it will be a wham bam thank you mame foaling. Well let me go read the posts.Oh, just did another PH and the darn thing is not going down 6.4


----------



## LittleRibbie

:arg! :arg! :arg! :arg! :arg! :arg!NO No No BLACK AND WHITE PINTO thats what i ordered...please

6.4 still !!!

and a Filly!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Karina, chad sounds like a dream Dog!! hubby loves the rotties and that was what he would have chosen but once we got the shepherd they too were l;ike chips and couldnt stop at the one dog only!!

Geeze Diane, I really dont think PN is going to go tonight...Im up for the duration... go and put your leg up...really...you know you have to... dont make me come over there. Its not going to hurt you going to bed just a little earlier tonight. if I knew I wasnt going to be up all night I'd want you here but really...go now.

Why dont you guys think this will be a black and white pinto? And where are you getting the Red...I know really nothing about genes...I just know red and yellow make purple...i think?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Marty has Nick ever thrown anything other than black?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Diane what day were you here last week? you and the vet had better not lied to me!! although he looked like he was looking at you for answers....geeze! peanut sure has gotten quiet now ...shes so decieving!

And stop saying colt...there is after all a pink bucket..cant you see that!!


----------



## Marty

Heidi I hope you get your wish but like Diane said its a real crap shoot so don't get diappointed, all colors happen but I do hope you get lucky. Member I told you Angel was the one that did it with Nicky 3 for 3 black and white pintos. Holly 1 bay and 1 black and white. Crap shoot. No matter what he or she is going to be a LOOKER with a killer face and nice body that's for possitive! Heck all we really care about it being born healthy in the grande scheme of things. We just need it out of there. Come on Peanut, out with the goods already!


----------



## cassie

she is definatly having a *FILLY!!!*

 

well I am outside for a little bit (home for the arvo, ) going to redo the straw in Suzie's stable, ready for her little one 





hoping not to miss Peant's foaling!! but I doubt that the internet will reach out to the stable... I will be in and out though to check on her


----------



## LittleRibbie

I said that wrong sorry for the confusion..Yes I know/knew nicky has thrown black and whites and that is what I meant to say...has he ever thrown anything other than Black and Whites. Who was the bay that Holly foaled...Im getting them confused now.And yes he is a true black which I love


----------



## LittleRibbie

cassie I just this sec put your cam back up..sorry..Skiff was working on computer and I neglected to pull yours back up...I missed the cows pestering our little Suzi,,,,it had better not been that Cashew!!


----------



## cassie

LOL no Cashew was safe with his mummy in the paddock it was my aunties MASSIVE cow ( i will have to take some pics) she undid the gate somehow!! n Dad had a heck of a time trying to get them back in, he said Suzie was running around but wasn't terrified I bet she was tho!! she hates those cows!!

I'll be in and out Heidi, n when Renee wakes up if anything happens maybe she could shoot me through a msg?? ta Renee hehe


----------



## Marty

Timmy was a bay. A black bay. He shaved off darn near black but he was a bay. The others were black and white. Noelle however is not a true black as she has faded a bit on her back which now has lacing. Brite Star also has lacing. Its pretty. Nicky is not homo for pinto.

Nicky's sire is a RED ROAN PINTO


----------



## LittleRibbie

EENIE,MEENIE,MINNIE ,MOE I WONDER WHOS MARE IS GOON FOAL


----------



## LittleRibbie

tHATS RIGHT...tIMMY...FOR SOME REASON i ALWAYS THINK OF HIM AS BLACK!!I wouldnt mind lacing...actually I love lacing...I'll take that..and you are right...I'll take healthy and easy!!


----------



## Marty

How did one of my pictures get on here? They are supposed to be copywrited.


----------



## Marty

That's a lousy pic. I can find a better one.

filly filly filly pink bucket that's right!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Marty, wasnt that the picture that you posted ...I asked to have it put over here again....sorry if its a problem


----------



## LittleRibbie

I happen to like the picture...why did you post it originally if you thought it lousy...sorry but now Im a bit confused!


----------



## Marty

no kidding he's standing like a puke cause of me of course. I can't take pictures to save my life


----------



## Marty

This is Timmy. He was beyond ugly when he was born. I was terrified! I was like, what in the heck is this? All wadded up so bad and messed up looking....14 inches at birth. Super tiny


----------



## Marty

go back a page i just posted a pic of Timmy


----------



## LittleRibbie

hey, why have you never shown me this one...o.k. I guess you got me..I do like this one better but I still like the other one too. But this does show his pretty neck. Thank you for showing it..I appreciate it.

now seeing Timmy I do see he is a bay..and ya know..as much as I want the black...I will take a bay..i dont care as long as she doesnt give birth to a bale of hay!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

how big was Timmy when he was full grown or when you sold him!


----------



## LittleRibbie

she looks like she has aliens coming out her side....I wonder how Connies doing w/moonlight...low alert was set earlier but was taken off..she has hay down all ready and thinks it will be tonight.

diane, this is Connie Parr's, Moonlight that we're speaking of.


----------



## LittleRibbie

I hate when she stands near the fan like that...it makes her belly look like its going to jiggle away


----------



## LittleRibbie

Shes on MS let me go find it


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cant get it but you can see her on MS. Hope that helps


----------



## Eagle

OMG I have just read the book and it took me an hour, I think I need to go back to bed now





Morning all


----------



## Equuisize

Checking out for the night now that the midnight shift is checking in.

Love Peanut standing under the spot light tonight like the Rock Star she is.

Night all


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good Morning Sunshine








What ya makin the kids for breakfast ..Im starving..i never ate dinner so have to go grab some stale pretzels i guess and a



be right back.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good night Nancy, sleep tight..I wasnt aware you were still here w/us..Im sorry...you were being awefully quiet...Miss church mouse


----------



## LittleRibbie

But look at her bathroom...I sure hope thats not her choose of sleeping area tonight...looks like a loose one in there but i dont want to go bother her and check


----------



## cassie

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=clpminis

Moonlights link to the marestare,

uh-oh we are going to be in trouble from Karina!! but I guess she never specified an amount that we could do.... hmmm. LOL

Morning RENEE!!!!







how are you this morning?? did your boys sleep well? did you???


----------



## Eagle

Night night Nancy, I slept o.k thanks, I was thinking about Suzie for a long time and then I must have nodded off.

Heidi, I normally pop to the local shop and buy fresh Briosches for me and the boys as soon as I have finished feeding the donkeys but I am still without a car



so it will be milk and cereals today.







Miss Nutty isn't standing still much this evening






baby is coming yahooooooooooo (typical as the cam isn't very clear tonight) but who cares.

FILLY FILLY FILLY FILLY FILLY


----------



## LittleRibbie

good you saw that...I was wondering


----------



## cassie

she has been like this the whole night!! we are getting SO close!! sorry that Suzie and me kept you awake Renee.


----------



## LittleRibbie

I will turn light on when we need them promise and remind me tomorrow and I'll do a little dusting on the cam lens....anything my watchers need.

sounds yummy....how many donkeys do you have are they minis? I keep finding out these little tib bits about you Renee LOL


----------



## Eagle

Heidi sorry, I was being rude about my chips bc this morning they decided to run around the dry lot and not go into the pasture



I am not the sharpest pencil in the box at 6.30am and I don't have the patience for these games as the kids are at home alone so I try to be quick. I do have a mule though that I rescued but she lives at the house bc she has a bad leg and can't run.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee your the furthest from rude...silly girl w/2 young boys and a big bowl of chips....and a hubby and home...no rudness that I have ever detected


----------



## Eagle

phewwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Eagle

sweet dreams and don't let the bed bugs bite


----------



## LittleRibbie

nighty Night....send me a bill for the entertainment charges...go easy on me LOL

I'll call ya if I need you!! Im stepping out for a



on the porch!


----------



## Eagle

wait, I'll join you


----------



## LittleRibbie

isnt that sweet when Diane goes to bed so does Peanut....1st time tonight


----------



## LittleRibbie

I hope Diane lays down longer than this nut!!


----------



## Eagle




----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee, just wondering what are the laws over there for smoking in public. here in the us no more in public places...no rest. or bars..pretty much no where


----------



## Eagle

No smoking in public places here too but everyone just smokes outside, it is no big deal to walk around smoking. The last time I was in Florida I got stared at by everyone and 1 guy even told me off.



What made everyone so god darn perfect all of a sudden?


----------



## LittleRibbie

night!


----------



## LittleRibbie

There are alot of beaches now where you cant even smoke...its crazy. But i do understand it when I see people leaving butts all over the beach but I would have to think most people would pick up their own, how hard is it>


----------



## LittleRibbie

Poor Anna...I can hear her now

....WHAT 10 pages :arg! :arg! cripes it took me all morning


----------



## Eagle

Yeah, that would be my hubby, he is such a slob. He even drops them in our garden


----------



## LittleRibbie

Did you see the new picture Marty put up of nicky/ i had never seen that one


----------



## Eagle

off to look


----------



## Eagle

Gorgeous



and Timmy, what colour was Timmy's mum?


----------



## LittleRibbie

She is bay and white pinto but w/black mane and tail...I own her now..its Holly.


----------



## REO

*Heidi* I've been here all along & I read the book a few times a day!

*Diane*, you never said how you like the painting up in "your" room! How cool that you've seen it!

Thanks for the link to Connie's Moonlight! She is the granddam of my stallion Topper!

*stepping back again*


----------



## bannerminis

*10 Pages Ladies 10 PAGES*





I dont smoke but I might have to take it up





And I havent even gotten round to Cassies yet





Well Peanut has been playing statue since I tuned in. I am going to have to have words with this little lady





Nancy and Heidi I hope you are feeling better.

Robin you should be joining in on the madness


----------



## LittleRibbie

Honey,Robin, why do you always "step back" why dont you stay out and play with us....this Peanut gallery has room for all kinds of nuts. how are things w/you? you have a few less horses around I know.Mary must be thrilled to have her Moms and Babies home...first of Pookas babies to "leave the nest" Isnt Connies mare pretty, poor connie, moonlight likes to set the alarm off quite often LOL. Im actually watching her tonight w/Peanut and Suzi..not much going on except a few ear twitchings. These babies are not stupid,,they dont want to come out in this heat any more than you or me!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Diane, what may i ask are you dong awake? Good morning Karina, yah, you better get another cup of coffee...your gonna need it!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

All better thanks Karina...except that one of my dogs snuck out on the porch earlier and let in a bunch of mosquitos before I realized her had the door open and was attempting to cool off the yard...Hubby is going to flip when he sees this mos. electric bill!! yikes


----------



## LittleRibbie

Im going to wake hubby up in a few minutes...he can watch a couple hours then i will try the ph testagain w/crossed fingers


----------



## LindaL

I have not read all 170+ pages...lol...but wanted to say that it has got to suck that you are STILL waiting on this mare to foal! You poor woman! lol






Hope she foals soon for you Heidi!


----------



## bannerminis

I havent had a coffee in nearly 2 wks as I did a detox thing last week so have kept off it but I am confusing names and everything this morning trying to keep up with the reading so I think I am going to put on a pot of coffee and hope it sharpens my brain lol.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Linda, you know,I complain about the wait, but I shouldnt. I had dates wrong, thought she took on first heat but its apparent now she didnt. No big deal although sleep would be fun. But at least I have lots of entertainment while waiting. how are things in your neck of the woods...i hope your able to stay some what cool...but you have a pretty pool



.....we dont!!


----------



## Eagle

I think we should as Karina to leave for the following reasons:

1) she doesn't smoke

2) she doesn't drink coffee

3) she has hundreds of children plus her horses

4) they are all gorgeous

5) home home is in perfect condition

do I need to go on, I just don't think she fits in with us


----------



## lucky lodge

peanuts is acting very restless tonight


----------



## Eagle

I was just thinking the same, she keeps going into the bathroom, maybe she feels pressure and thinks she needs to poop


----------



## lucky lodge

Iam hoping tonight might be the night


----------



## Eagle

Finally she has pooped, lets see if she settles down now


----------



## lucky lodge

My husband thinks iam a nut case sitting here all night watching suzie and peanuts]

Thay just dont understand


----------



## Eagle

My hubby is starting to get a bit angry about the amount of time I spend on here


----------



## lucky lodge

Its very addictive this forum, but what more could you wont with all these great people on here


----------



## lucky lodge

That poo must of done the trick shes settled now


----------



## Eagle

This forum for me offers so much, I get to chat mini, be silly and all in English which is just priceless. I am fluent in Italian and I have been for many years but I just love to chat in English when I can.


----------



## bannerminis

I dont have a hubby here to get angry lol

Oh HA HA Renee and actually my brain hurt with all the reading so I am now sitting her sipping my hot cup of Jo before I get stuck into cleaning my bathroom.

And my house is far from perfect I have 4 kids to keep it like the Tazmanian Devil has been through it.

I dont smoke and I have a magnet on my fridge that says "If you smoke in this house you had better be on fire"





Anyone that wants to smoke here has to go outside.

My mother goes out with her cup of coffee and her ciggy which Seamus is now supplying her from the middle east. Everytime he comes home he brings back 200 ciggys which cost him around 13 Euro. My mother calls them her wages as she comes up to help me sometimes during the week.

Apart from the smoking thing I think I should say lol

Actually I dont mind people smoking I just dont do it myself


----------



## AnnaC

OK - THIS HAS GOT TO STOP! RIGHT NOW!!

I simply cannot cope with having to read a book every morning!





After last night's excitement with Suzie and having done a quick check on both girls, I went to do catch up on Cassie's thread -- pages to read!! THEN I come here.......... 12+ pages - people refusing to go to sleep, others waking up, pictures to look at, discussions and debates about colours, lurking Robin popping in.......what, no snow conversation? We even had snow pics and discussions on Cassie's thread. LOL!!

ANYWAY, it has got to stop! It is now nearly mid-day here and although I was a bit late here on LB this morning, it has taken me over 2 hours to do this catch up on the overnight activities of Peanut and Suzie! :arg!

Now I need to go do catch up with my own chores SO I shall expect you ALL to STOP writing until I get back - take an hour off PLEASE everyone





THANK YOU!!


----------



## bannerminis

Renee what part of Northern Italy are you from?

Seamus has a friend in the UAE and his Girlfriend is from Northern Italy (dont ask me where) and she would tend to speak German - she speaks Italian but they seem to speak more German which I find really wierd.

I LOVE Italy and could happily live there. I spend a month on in Italy with an Italian family. There were from Naples and I met them through the riding school/racing yard where I worked. They came horse riding and asked if I would go with them on their holiday for a month so they could practice their english on me. Needless to say I accepted and I spent some time in Naples and further down South and also toured the Greek Islands on their boat. It was a fantastic time.

Also went to Tuscany 2 yrs ago where my friends got Married in Poppi. Sadly though her husband died of a brain tumor 5 months later. Sinead was also pregnant at the time and has a gorgeous Son called Luca Tony Elia. He is a yr gone since April. Sinead is so strong and I dont know how she does it but I suppose she has to now for Luca and he keeps her going.

But we will always have the fantastic memories of Tuscany where we partied and partied. His parents and family came from Germany and Australia and of course the Irish also traveled in the their droves.

I will post a few pics if you think you can all stand a few more lol


----------



## bannerminis

LOL Anna I know how you feel. I am now thinking I cant go to bed anymore.

I have had to make a cup of coffee (which I was trying to keep off) just to settle my poor brain.


----------



## charli

I can't believe Peanut didn't have that foal last night....I was so sure!



She was doing all kinds of different stuff and looks horribly uncomfortable...please have that baby Peanut. We need to see if it is red, black or pink like your bucket.

Heidi-I hope you got some much needed rest (I didn't....) and that you have a glorious day.


----------



## charli

Just a question...is there another horse next to Peanut? SB was always so visible and helped me identify when my computer was locked on the pic. She used to always head to the door in the am and I never see another one doing that.

Just curious...


----------



## MeganH

I ended up going to bed and can't believe Peanut didn't foal! Glad I didn't miss it tho!

You ladies sure wrote a lot last night!

Thanks for the barn alarm link


----------



## cassie

Lol no worries Megan glad you could find it!! I know we were all thinking the same thing!! Silly girls!

Well Heidi I am off to bed my pony has just decided to lay down in a bad spot!!! Good NOT!! Lol nite all

Hope u continue getting better heidi do you know what time peanut foaled previously?? Nite


----------



## Eagle

lol Karina, your post had me in stitches, your mum and her wages,



hubby and I both smoke outside which is fine in the summer but not too much fun in the winter





i am in the north west of Italy near the French boarder. You friend's girlfriend that speaks German must be from the north west, for some strange reason they all speak German, we went there for a holiday a few years back and it was very strange. The Haflinger horse comes from there so we went to see them running free in the mountains as my riding mare came from there so we were curious. It was amazing. Each year they let about 200 young stallions run free on the hills for the whole summer. We had to walk 3 hours up the mountain to see them but it was well worth it even though Matteo started moaning after about 30 minutes that he was tired and continued to moan the whole way





I better stop or Anna will shoot me


----------



## MeganH

I didn't realize you had to have that Barn Alarm Monitor Panel page up to get the alarms. I thought the cam page would alarm you. SO glad you posted the link and I read up further on it!


----------



## REO

Peanut goes....

One two cha cha cha! Three four cha cha cha!

Aw mom took the cha cha bucket away!

pfffft


----------



## Eagle

I go off to wash the kitchen floor and what do I come back to??? Is that the foal box? or is it called "the medicine cabinet"? I see it has curtains but are they pink? Heidi did you embroider a filly fairy on the curtains


----------



## bannerminis

I am half way through my bathroom as the phone rang and then had to do lunch for my ravenous bunch so then fed myself and after a quick check I am back to finish the bathroom. Have the bacon on for dinner and then must put on the spuds and turnip. Abby gone to bed for her snooze so might also squeeze in a quick muck out so will be disappearing for a while but all looks quiet Down Under and Peanut looks to have left the building.

My mother reminds Seamus everytime he is coming home about her wages lol.

I do find that whole German thing really weird too. So do you speak French Renee?


----------



## Eagle

oui,


----------



## Marty

I'm going to do the Black Filly Chant for Heidi......

BLACK FILLY BLACK FILLY BLACK FILLY!!!!


----------



## Eagle

Marty NO.

BLACK/ WHITE PINTO FILLY BLACK/ WHITE PINTO FILLY BLACK/ WHITE PINTO FILLY BLACK/ WHITE PINTO FILLY


----------



## LittleRibbie

yeah



We got Karina back on the coffee..gee do I feel better!! Karina were you taking care of some children and living w/their family when you lived in Cohasette? your moms a hoot...cigarettes here are so expensive that would be right up there in the high income bracket.She would have to help w/windows too





Did you like that Robin and Renee? Peanut and I thought we should get our groove on this morning for you all. Its like la mas and aerobics all in one. Im going to leave that bucket in her corner at night and hope she poops in it...easier on me!

Charli, I have a bone to pick w/you...I think your hubby put a jinx on Peanut so she doesnt have this foal and he can say "I told ya so"...we all thought it might be last night..oh well.

Hi Megan, Im glad you were able to figure out the alarm...I sleep so sound that I switched it over to the roaring elephant sound...its much louder and I like hearing elephants in my house





Anna, I just knew you would need a little extra time catching up on the nightly news. Werent those snow pictures amazing. Renee please dont tell me you have to shovel your drive way too!

Dang Peanut keep hiding behind the one bush in her little micro mini paddock...I have to keep getting up and checking on her...wish she would just stay where I put her hay. nice breeze out side today...hope it stays this way.

marty i luv you..please do!!Black and White,tiny filly



Marty have you spoken w/Connie, poor thing must be tired too! Skiff loves nickys new picture...but hes not thrilled that his mane is shorter...I told him it would grow!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

All black w/star or snip and a couple socks would be nice too!


----------



## charli

Heidi--I also have a bone to pick with my husband. I was SOOo certain that last night would be it and he might have jinxed it.



I actually went to town last evening to start school shopping and gathering things for my daughters pageant next weekend and when I was coming home I tried to get the camera up on my phone. Peanut wouldn't come but Suzie did and I started to panic. Had to pull over, do a thourough check and call my mom so she could check her laptop. I was almost in tears thinking i had missed it just to go shopping!! so I was hopeful for last night. The longer we wait the more stuff that pulls me from my computers...I am sure everyone has the same concerns. I just pray that all is well and that someone will recore the event just in case I miss it.

I will give my husband a kick in the arse tonight and make him watch just so that she has it!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

A good kick in the arse is fine by me





Sorry to upset your shopping trip...Im sure someone will be able to tape it for you but i really dont think you'll miss anything. What type of pageant is your daughter in...we like pictures of two legged children too


----------



## Equuisize

Sorry for being church mouse quiet last night but Michael was home and

we were watching Ameria's Got Talent vote off show.

He's good about me spending time watching....his usual question as he comes

in and out of the house is "how are 'our' girls doing?"

Got to love lap tops though cause you can do two things at once! Eyes for

girlie girls and TV.

I was going to weigh in on the color game but thought I 'might' get boo-ed off

and blocked from watching LOL

Healthy and four legs on the floor is my first choice ---- But then ----

I am a boy person, as some of you know, and we waited 8 years to get our little boy

this year.....

I am a red head/red & white pinto person and I know you are dreaming of a black baby.

Soooooo, if it was my baby ..... !!!

Didn't want to put a hex on the proceedings for ya LOL

Can I still come and play with you guys?


----------



## bannerminis

Yes Heidi you won I am back on the coffee. Its to help me speed read





Ha Ha Charli you will have to take a pic of yourself giving your hubby a kick up the butt.

Well I am STUFFED. I just had a feed of turnip, spuds and bacon. I will now have to roll myself out the door and put Sunny through his paces and then get him hitched to his cart so I can adjust the shafts. Cant wait though as he is almost ready for a passenger.

Will clean up after dinner when I am done with Sunny. My Dad came up for dinner so he will mind the baby (my mother is gone back west Clare staying with the sisters).

I have my fingers crossed for a Black and White Filly (with a Blaze) and no grey gene. What colour was Peanut before she went grey?


----------



## cassie

I reckon she was feeling jealous cos suz had an intresting night though not a good one so she had to catch up lol well sweet peanut you could have flown ahead if you had given us that foal!!! Lol tonight peanut tonight!!


----------



## AnnaC

Peanut is enjoying a quiet siesta snooze - hopefully gathering her strength for tonight's foaling?

Heidi I love your new shelves with the pretty rosette curtains. Diane's bedroom is really looking very smart!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Anna, Dianes shelf actually has bright floribean colors but on both sides of the shelf there are 2 carved wood palm trees that sort of look like curtains but they are not.

Nancy I really dont mind a boy..that would be fine. I love Americas got talent...I never watched those types of shows but after susan boyle I keep thinking Im going to see someone just blow the judges away. I do like Howie..germ a phobic crazies too.

You can join the guessing game... thats great but just dont feel bad when its not a "red head "

And your not the only one, I just got off the phone w/Connie and she thinks red/bay and white too!!

Thanks for the nice compliments Diane, I think she is a cutie...rat tail and all





Karina, its a little breezy out side today and I would love to be taking Skillet for a drive. I just have a couple metal easy entry carts and the other 2 are 4 wheel carriages but and would love one like yours..that will have to be on my wish list. You have a couple horses that drive dont you? I love driving but not w/the heat index like it is now.


----------



## Equuisize

Boys are NOT baaaad.

Just takes 'em a bit longer to cook with all the extra pieces and

if Peanut is doing a custom paint job - that ads to the time, too.

Although don't let it be said I am wishing for a boy - even if he's

as beautiful as Nick.

I AM thinkng filly, for YOU, Heidi.


----------



## Eagle

Equuisize said:


> Boys are NOT baaaad.
> 
> Just takes 'em a bit longer to cook with all the extra pieces and


How long can it take to cook a willy



OMG don't tell me





I need to go and change my


----------



## LittleRibbie

Eagle said:


> How long can it take to cook a willy
> 
> 
> 
> OMG don't tell me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go and change my


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry I mistook the carving for curtains Heidi - not too easy to see on cam, but I did wonder why they were not fluttering in the fans, thought perhaps you had starched them solid to make them stay straight and not frighten our lovely Peanut with their fluttering!

Hey I also have a flea bitten grey.





Well she's white most of the year (retired pasture pet now) but come the summer months she sheds out to lots of lovely little dots - lovely!!


----------



## Equuisize

Eagle said:


> How long can it take to cook a willy
> 
> 
> 
> OMG don't tell me



OMGosh LOL LOL LOL change mine while you're doing yours.....

In my case, it took 9 years from making the first plan of a herd of boys...

Heidi, do we know her history of other babies? Fillies/colts? Or how long they cooked?

Or did I miss that response in this book? LOL

I see she went out to play for awhile....have fun Peanut cause when you come back in

it's get to work time!!!

Glad to see you pinned your hair baack while cleaning...I have long hair, too, and it feels like a horse blanket on my neck when it's warm out. Feeling OK, today?


----------



## Equuisize

Do I remember someone saying 'we like photos of two legged kids, too?'

You could regret this if I ever get my computer back....

Here is one I just put on Michael's laptop.....

This is our coming 7 month old grandson, Miles.






How lucky can I be to get '2 colt's' in one year


----------



## Eagle

Nancy, Miles sure is cute


----------



## LittleRibbie

Nancy, he's adorable...I just love baby skin...it just soo soft...what he looking at/christmas lights maybe


----------



## Equuisize

I'm not sure what he was gazing at. Maybe flowers as they were at the Arboreteum at Volunteer Park.

We are quite taken with him and he likes to have his photo taken...


----------



## LittleRibbie

No matter how much of a good friend Diane is..she will never get starched curtains from me,no way,no how!!nancy I dont know what her past was really. just that i think 3 babies. fillies or foals i dont know and she had a baby that was being weaned when I got her but I cant remember color.Breeding her then never crossed my mind so i never bothered to ask. now that I do have a stallion I will have to pay closer attention to the types of mares that I may be interrested in. My hair is so darn thick and when i dont leave the house for days I dont bother doing to much with it....I know by looking at me you find that very hard to believe






but its true!


----------



## Equuisize

Best thing ever happened was getting 'relaxed' when we bought the farm, here.

I boarded my horses out for 31 years and it was a drag always having to look tidy,

going back in forth, in case you had to stop somewhere.

I,too, have thick and curly hair that always wants to separate into ringlets.

Cute when I was 10, not so much now 

Now, I keep the pinned on top my head most of the time in warm weather.

And the horses could care less what I wear when I am bringing treats, dinners or

cleaning. Michael might have days he'd like to see me less 'relaxed' but I still

clean up ok for going into the world.


----------



## LittleRibbie

i can relate!!


----------



## New mini

Nancy, Your Grandson is really a cutie. I have 5 Grandsons from 2 daughters and I treasure all of them. The oldest is 15 and the youngest is 5. I see 3 of them all the time and we have a special bond between us.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Alpaca Nancy...dont forget pictures, grandkids ,alpacas, horses,husbands we dont care!!


----------



## charli

Ok heidi you might have opened a can of worms with the '2 legged pics' comment. I am the mother of 3 beautiful girls and have over 15000 pics on my computer....crazy! Well, my oldest has been competing in Miss WI pageants since she was 4. She held the Miss WI Princess title in 2009. My middle daughter competed for the first time last year at 4 and did well but is A LOT more timid (used to be) than Danielle. She will be competing again next weekend at age 5. Danielle has moved up an age group and will also be competing...she is 7 and will be against 11 year olds so who knows how she will do. She really just likes the weekend event where she gets to meet a lot of new people and perform. Things tend to come easily to her and so we 'bicker' over her not practicing for her events. The pageants consist of a personal interview, a personal introduction of their own creation (on stage with a mic) and eveningwear. They are scored on how they carry, present and commuincate themselves. Our pageants are NOT like you see on TV-those are crazy. Our pageants do NOT allow makeup on any girl younger than 13 and it is not about 'beauty'. The events also consist of other competitions that they can compete in if they choose...talent, modeling, speech, actress, photogenic, etc. These have no bearing on the title part of it but they can win $. They also have a lot of 'free' contests like coloring, thank yous, participation, baking, etc. We try to enter all of these because what they really want is to hear their name being called and to get a small trophy.

Anyway, here are a few pics of them. My youngest is only 3 and so will not start until next year!




Danielle in her interview suit in 2009




Danielle at the WI. State Fair in 2009




Danielle's evening gown in 2009/Rio Parade




This is Danielle with my mom in Florida at the national pageant. My mom is a WONDER WOMAN and jack of all trades. She farms with me and my brothers (minis with me and beef with them), she can create beautiful stained glass creations, she is a fantastic seamstress and makes almost ALL of the girls outfits for the pageants (and othe things), she cooks like a dream, can build and fix almost anything and lives to help other people. She is the best mom in the world and I would love to be half of her. Her and my dad take care of my girls during the day while we work and I swear my kids would rather stay with them forever...they are great parents who live for their kids/grandkids. (sorry to go on but she is great)




Charlotte at her first pageant last year (this was a learning workshop)...I have to search through all the picture folders and find good ones of her in her gown-she wore red and was great.

Anyway, I could go on for weeks but this is a start! Take care and I hope the evening is a lucky one for Peanut, Moonlight and Suzie


----------



## charli

Oh, do we have an update on Peanut? How does she look, milk, etc. I have to take 2 girls to gymnastics and won't be able to watch for a few hours. They all look pretty snug in their stalls right now


----------



## bannerminis

All quiet with the ladies.

Had a great time with Sunny and the cart ie. he behaved really well.

Heidi Sunny is only been broken to drive and I have no other. This is my first time breaking on my own.

The last time I drove a pony was at the yard I worked in at that was about 17 yrs ago so hitching up is painfully slow at the moment.

I hitched Sunny the other day and walked him with his headcollar and rope and he took no notice. So this evening I got to measure him and shortened his shafts but the dam breeching gets pulled out when I tie it to the shafts (not sure what I am doing wrong) Anyway getting info on that.

So I took him over to my neighbors driveway as they are more space and walked behind him round there for a while before hitting off down the road and he was brilliant went as far as where my mare Slaney was and there was lots of noise but basically well behaved once I raised my voice and gave out.

Just as we approached home and I knew he was tired I hopped in for the last spin with one foot out in case I needed to make a quick exit and he took no notice and was just so good. So once I get the harness and cart tweaked and a bit more road work then I think I am good to go.

He is so willing to please and seems to enjoy it. His confidence is growing all the time.

Sorry for waffling on but I had a great evening out with Sunny.


----------



## bannerminis

OMG you all have some gorgeous kids and grand kids - just so precious


----------



## MeganH

aww- everyones kids and grandkids are adorable





Have to add my loves.

My son Austin (9) and daughter Cheyenne (2)


----------



## AnnaC

Well done Karina.








Please let us know how Sonny progresses!

Great pics everyone - what good looking kids and g/kids. I'm a reluctant Grannie I'm afraid. Cathy has two 'adult' kids (23 nd 19) which are (now) great. Then suddenly she added another one (3 last March) and I keep well out the way! LOL!! Of course I'm fine/nice when he's around, but I seriously dont do children at all anymore - too noisy, invade my space, half the time annoy the animals, plus I'm selfish, settled in my ways and hate distruption!!

So I am happy to see and admire all your little ones, but give me animals every time! See I'm not the nice person you thought I was.



But at least I'm honest. LOL!!

Right I'm off to bed, hope all goes well with Peanut, Suzie and Moonlight for the next few hours until I'm back, and please remember LIMIT YOUR POSTS/PAGES!!!!

Nite nite all.


----------



## Equuisize

I love other people's photos....these are all great....

What beautiful/handsome offspring we all have.

(Michael called while I was in the barn. He was at the computer

doctor.

Might not get a lot more photos from me, you lucky dogs.

When Century Link crashed, a few weeks ago for 8 hours, in Washington and

parts of Oregon it wiped my hard drive clean.

All my kids/horse/scenery photos are gone. Yes, I said $hit!!!)


----------



## New mini

Well I am going to try to post a picture of my 2 full size horses. I lost the grey one about 6 years ago. He was mine and the other I still have He is 26 now and is my daughters


----------



## cassie

naw Nancy that is so sad that you lost your boy he looks gorgeous!

Love the pics everyone



kids, grandkids, all gorgeous!! Diane I still love the pic of your grandson holding his new baby sister with his tongue hanging out hehe, absolout character!!

sorry can't contribute that way tho lol I have none LOL plan to someday when the right guy comes around, but at the moment I'm content with my friends my family and my animals!!!





I am still pretty young after all hehe

ok Heidi getting back ot business, I would like a detailed report on miss Peanut before I go on night duty, please.

thankyou very mcuh, I have to get ready for work now, but will check up on you all when I get down to work


----------



## bannerminis

Here is Conor with Tilly and Shimmer (now aged 9)






With Buck






Grace with Abby - not a great pic of Grace






Grace with her new glasses






Aoife with my hubbys Aunt and Mom (sorry I didnt notice that I had put up Graces pic twice so here is Aoife)


----------



## bannerminis

A couple more of Abby


----------



## cassie

naw Karina I love Abby's eyes how sweet your kids are beautiful!


----------



## cassie

MOONLIGHT IS FOALING!!!!!


----------



## bannerminis

I was just going to bed have to watch now


----------



## cassie

you definatly do Karina!! MOONLIGHT THAT IS NOT A GOOD SPOT!!!


----------



## bannerminis

No the wagon


----------



## cassie

huh?? lol


----------



## bannerminis

Good Job Moonlight, baby out

Wagon can be a term of being naughty


----------



## cassie

oh hehe sorry LOL

YAY For the filly!! Heidi I hope Peanut was watching!!! 8:22pm and Moonlight has a beautiful little FILLY!!!






p.s Heidi do you have one of those towels?? or is it a shirt?? I WANT ONE!! hehe s


----------



## bannerminis

Ok I am off to my Leaba (bed in Irish) and I shouldnt have stayed up this late but was doing some research on driving and got to see a mare foal.

I think you will have to replay it for Suzie and Peanut (maybe they might take a hint)


----------



## cassie

haha yeah I reckon Karina!!



goodnight!! sleep tight dream of fillys tonight!! hehe


----------



## Equuisize

Peanut loving scratches from Dad, while Mom does the milk test.

Loving her bum scratch on the poo bucket - funny.

Can hardly wait for the reading to see if Peanut is motivated now

that Moonlight reminded her how to get down to business.

Moonlight's got everyone in delivery mode!


----------



## cassie

you bet!! Nancy!! I wanna go home n test Suzie right now!!! LOL



how did the test go Heidi??


----------



## Marty

My prediction is that Peanut will go anytime from now till Sunday but she WILL foal this weekend for possitive.


----------



## cassie

haha nice prediction Marty I like it alot.





Heidi are you really excited for your foal now?? after seeing Moonlight and her beautiful foal I am SO excited for Suzie to have hers



Moonlight is such a good mum and I'm hoping Suzie will be the same!! and Peanut!!

its so cute! n healthy n little, I get so excited thinking soon both of us will have one just like it



hopefully, well different colour of course hehe although I know you wouldn't mind a pinto n I wouldn't mind one either!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well poor Skiff made some wonderful Spaghetti,Meatballs and garlic bread and had to sit by himself for dinner b/c i was having dinner w/Moonlight and didnt want to miss anything. Marty, Connie said the same thing..."by Sunday you will have a foal in your barn"I sure hope so...I keep having these huge highs,like she going to go today to extreme lows..with worry. Its beyond frustrating. I wish you could understand the # of people that call about peanut every day...its beyond belief. We own a couple snack bars that are in 2 over 60 ( ages ) mobile home parks here. So Skiff and I know literaly hundreds of senior citizen that live in these parks. I made the mistake last mo about telling a few People about watching Peanut on MS. Someone posted a couple stories in their weekly newsletter and these seniors think this is the best thing since the wheel. Alot of them dont get out to much...its been too hot for some of these folks so now they are addicted to watching peanut. They take turns bringing computers to Bingo night,card nights, pot luck dinners, they have their grandchildren watching in other states....I get letters from their kids,grandchildren, all just curious and want to know more about peanut. They are planning a peanut party in Dec. for Peanut and the baby at the park...so frankly, Im exhausted from answering Peanuts daily fan mail and worrying.

This is just one note from a girl that was handling a Peanut party....it got to big as they have over 100 people that want to come so they handed over the planning to the activities office and now have to have the party at the park driving range b/c of the # of people...they are actually closing golf for a few hours....unheard of in Fla.

Here is a sample of letters

hi you two and skiff and heidi...

Talked to Jenn today about Peanut and the party- CP/ the Activities office is taking the party and doing it Jen is excited about it...she will be talking to you and Mr Cox to get times and dates in order....we have the Mardi Gras tents to use one to cover food, one to make cover for our "guests of honor"

I suggested only from 3-5 on a weekend day when you and Skiff can both be there and the rec hall can be covered for you as well, and maybe only carrots and apples/ some pretzels and stuff like that...{you can take left over carrots and apples back to barn} the time is good for the little ones not too long and the visitors to meet them will be able to see them...I also suggested a circle of hay around them{ we can get bales from Renauta or Ketterl here, they have cows they feed} and it will make a barrier for the safety of the little ones. The big people can't grab and hug...

"NATURE, LIFE, LOVE AND LAUGHTER"... are gifts to be grateful for...Darlene

and another one

Hi Heidi,

We think Peanut is afraid to be a "mom".

Grandma Sally says to give her some Pitocin.

Hope she hurries up so you can get some sleep!

Watching hopefully,

Malaney and Finn Peterson,

and Grandma Sally Madden

----- Original Message -----

From: Sally Madden

To: Sally Madden

Sent: Friday, July 15

I just think its wild and thank you guys for watching as long as you have.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Boy, that was a long winded post to answer a single question from poor cassie,

.....no Im not excited...sorry i know i should be, but now Im just a wreck, Im not worried about the foaling..I do believe it will go smooth and that I can handle most things that could happen..but I just want this baby here and I will relax outside the stall once the baby is born. I so appreciate the calls from everyone at MS they are the best.... but this horse has gone into more stage 1 labors than oct o mom!! She has just exhausted me w/her fan mail and emails and I really try to answer every letter B/C some, I can tell, are from young girls that are as sweet as can be and just have lots of questions!!

So if Peanut decides to have this foal on Sunday I will be more than a little happy!! Please let it be Sunday...please please please


----------



## charli

Congrats Heidi on bringing so much joy and excitement to so many! I sure hope Peanut and Brittle are up to the fame (maybe fortune) that come with such a long haul on marestare. If you do breed her again maybe she will keep all of this in mind and not hold out so long! Good luck with the foaling


----------



## charli

Nancy-I wanted to let you know that all is not lost with your comouter files. I have had issues in the past and 2 years ago my computer had a hard drive failure-I called HP and they told me that all is lost and that another wou ld have to be installed. I cried all night...losing all those pictures! Well in the AM my huby told me to call around and see what could be done...I found a computer guy that pulled all of my old data from the HD. He told me that it can almost always be saved unless due to massive water damage or fire. Just a thought...you might want to research a rescue party


----------



## cassie

Heidi, I have been a nervous wreck for the last 3 months!!! so I know exactly what you mean!! because this is my first foaling and I don't have a clue of the dates!! its terribly hard for me, having you and Connie to watch your mares has helped me heaps, otherwise I think I would be n majoy depression LOL

so thankyou, and thankyou all you marestarers for helping watch my Suzie as well,

I was meaning I am excited to see Suzie's foal when it finally makes an appearance, I'm excited for the colour, the gender, the height, not so excited for the birth (just in case anything goes wrong LOL)

but if she goes much longer I think I will scream!! everywhere I go people are asking me if Suzie has had her foal!! all the customers know about it, LOL so I totally know what you mean

well I reckon there is a real good chance that Peanut will foal Saturday night, def by Sunday!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

I cant believe how many adorable children/grandchildren you all have. what great pictures of everyone. I think the photo of Conor,Tilly and Shimmer must be entered in Martys contest!!

Karina, thanks for taking me on your "drive" today. sounds like it was a successful training session/fun drive. I know what you mean with one foot out side the cart... been there done that. But usually the things that I think will make him silly he ignores...then he will be silly over a rock! I taught Skillet to drive along time ago and he is great for what i taught him...we just do parades and pleasure around the yard but I think if someone besides me trained him when he was younger he would have been awesome. I love the way he moves and hes got a pretty good brain in there too!!

Diane how was your visit w/your friend?

Nancy, I would have to agree w/Charli in retrieving your photos. I would think it could still be done but its a shame you now have to pay to find your own pictures!!!

Peanut looks so sad tonight...i hate seeing her this uncomfortable...tonight she just looks completely over it!!


----------



## cassie

I agree Heid, she has the I can't be bothered attitude


----------



## Equuisize

Heidi, while it seems now that this foaling is a huge responsibility both from having

Peanut and the baby all come thru happy and healthy to your integrity and caring

enough about your followers to respond to their inquiries, soon you'll be on the other

side of it and hopefully laugh at Peanut's rock star status.

It is exhausting, the worrying, waiting, the sitting on pins and needles being ready

to move at a moments notice.

It's obvious you adore her and she you. Soon you'll get your reward.

******************************

Charli, THANKS for that input.....I've been just sick all afternoon. I can take more scenery

photos... I can't have my grandson born again nor my new foals... Just makes me sick.

I hope Michael is bringing the hard drive home with him tonight or our computer guy agreed

to work on it longer. This is our 2nd computer loss - when our home and business

flooded in 2006, I lost years of photos, too. Digital is great but I am missing those

old hard copies now that you could put your hands on and just scan them to the computer.

You're a doll, thanks for giving me some hope that all is not lost.


----------



## LittleRibbie

did anyone just see that with Peanut


----------



## cassie

yeah what Heidi?


----------



## LittleRibbie

wouldnt a vaca be nice right now. I watched a show for a bit today on the new cruise ship the Oasis....what I wouldnt give. LOL

Peanut just like ran in place and picked up her back legs really fast enough to hit herself in the belly...like it was a 5 belly kick spasm but with her back legs ...she went from the corner to the middle of her stall ..fast and w/ears back......strange


----------



## cassie

hmmm, very strange... maybe. she might go tonight still"?


----------



## LittleRibbie

be back ...need to see if tubba wubba ate all her hay already!! That was supposed to last till AM


----------



## Equuisize

She does love her scratches but she got a bit testy after...

She's a busy girl tonight....

Oh, forgot to ask...was there any change in her milk test tonight?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Darn it I just missed the Vanner birth...just saw the little head!!

I love gypsys!!

no change 6.4 sure wish there was...but i think it will change fast when it does..bag was much warmer tonight and I may take her temp tomorrow and see if it drops....I thought she went into attack mode there for a sec LOL

Good night diane, thanks for everything


----------



## cassie

I saw it Heidi!! another perfect birth!! come on Peanut lets make it a hatric for foalings tonight!!

p.s the COW DOESN"T COUNT!!!

just so you know LOL

the foal is gorgeous! come on Peanut its definatly your turn now!!! another great mummy!! look at her go!!


----------



## Equuisize

Michael is home with my hard drive - Yippee

Time to head for the hay....

Hope the night shift is on and I see 8 legs and

4 ears when I wake in the morning...


----------



## cassie

night Nancy!!! thats all our hopes today lol


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good night Nancy talk to you later


----------



## Eagle

Oh My god, what a book! I refuse to read it all or I won't be able to watch the girls.

2.30am so I hope you are in bed Heidi. I am here and watching.

Oh My god, what a book! I refuse to read it all or I won't be able to watch the girls.

2.30am so I hope you are in bed Heidi. I am here and watching.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Eagle I think I will head to bed. Just to let you know..Peanut has had about 3 major spasms..where it appears something gives her a quick pinch or a kick and she sort of flips out and bites her side or kicks out. Just gave her more hay ...shes still at 6.4. Thanks so much...enjoy the pictures....lots of cute kids today...I feel alittle left out!!



Thank Renee


----------



## Eagle

Heidi we will have lots of pictures of *your* baby tomorrow morning, now go and get your beauty sleep and dream about your black and white filly.


----------



## AnnaC

Well I'm going to say 'well done everyone' - not too many pages to read through this morning! Renee I think you have a problem coz you missed out yesterday evening completely LOL!! Still you must have needed the sleep!





Peanut looks just a little fed up and resigned, think she might just be getting a little bit cross with her new baby - all this refusing to make an entry into the world.

Great news about Moonlight, and a gorgeous filly too.






Hopefully Peanut and Suzie were paying attention!

So we are expecting two foals by/over the weekend are we. Anyone else going to do a guess as to colour and sex?

I say Peanut - black and white pinto, and sorry to say but I think it might be the sex that comes from Mars and not from Venus (hate to type the word!)

Suzie - well cant remember the colour of the Daddy, so will say chestnut, which might change colour later, and sex...........really cant decide, possibly filly?

Actually, please Heidi and Cassie, could you do the ring test for us, it would be interesting how accurate it is??


----------



## Eagle

Anna, I tend to agree with you about the mars thing, she is just too grumpy to be carrying ... well you know. It will be black and white though.





Suzie will have a sorrel and white filly.

I guess we will soon find out but the ring test would be fun to watch


----------



## bannerminis

Even though there wasnt a whole book to read it still taken me a while.

Peanut is eating now - nice and quiet. Oh well we just have to keep waiting.

Heidi those letters are just precious and I think its so lovely. I had to laugh that the OAP's are bringing their computer to bingo. I could see them shouting FOAL instead of HOUSE


----------



## cassie

haha ok



I don't mind as long as its healthy and CUTE!! LOL the father could either be a black and white pinto with blue eyes or a silver bay like Suz!! but Suzie has thrown a chestnut pinto before to the second stallion LOL

not sure what that would be called don't know pinto names sorry LOL

does the ring have to be totally round, I have a signet ring it has a heart on it... will that work?? and what do I have to do again?? sorry LOL

oh sorry Heidi I have taken over your post naughty me!! Peanut still has time to foal tonight!! swishy tail...


----------



## Wings

Woohoo! Caught up!



:rofl

And by the sounds of things just in time! What will you do with yourselves when these foals finally show up?


----------



## Eagle

Watching Peanut is like watching the washing dry


----------



## cassie

naw poor Peanut and Heidi!! I have faith in both of you!! just wish we could see recent pics! oh well we will keep watching till the day/night of the blesssed event!! when your FILLY comes into this world!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good Morning, Thanks Ladies,Skiff fed this am ( I asked yes,fed ) so I will finish my coffee and head out. From the looks of things pretty quiet around here,


----------



## cassie

Glad you got to sleep Heidi, how are you feeling?? Hoping ur all better now!!!


----------



## MeganH

Good morning!

Peanut is standing at the open pasture door just looking out.

I too agree Peanut should foal by the end of the weekend. Sunday at the latest.

Poor girl has to be ready. She does seem a bit over it.


----------



## MeganH

Is there a picture of Peanut and the sire of her ALMOST HERE foal???

Poor Heidi and Peanuts fan mail! That is too funny how many people are watching this little girl!

P just stopped in her stall to say hi


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Megan, I will look thru the threads they are on here but will tell you what pages....just a minute


----------



## MeganH

ooo yay! Thank you!

who doesn't love pictures?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Megan, the only photos on here are the ones diane took last week of Peanut page 121

And Marty took a picture of the Sire hes on page 168


----------



## Equuisize

Morning friends!

Where is Peanut 'Brittle'?!?!

Are you hiding her, just to tease me?


----------



## MeganH

They are BOTH very pretty!


----------



## zoeleeme

OK...What we need here is a TABLE OF CONTENTS! I had to go back thirty pages to find the barn alarm!



This post is epic!

MARTY: Don't you think this would make an AWSOME BOOK? Kind of like "Chicken Soup for the Soul"






I even thought what an adorable little movie...the kind "Little Girls" would love!! Have any of you read the "PONY PALS" series? I used to read them to my daughter before she could read them for herself! Great Books!

I love watching Peanut and Susie and ohhh...and the new baby (I can't wait to show my grandkids when they come over today!)

Sure thought Peanut was going to have her Blessed Event last night...My eyes felt like they were going to fall out of their sockets!... gave out around 3:30am ~!

GO PEANUT...GO BRITTLE....IT'S YOUR BIRTHDAY.....


----------



## LittleRibbie

Zouleeme...umm childrens book..this thread might be a little bit too much






:arg!

no to mentions the wall peerers and hookers....but it is a cute thought



Glad your able to watch our girls and I think I can speek for Cassie but we are both ready for our babies!

Amazing photos diane, Ive never seen them bend backwards like that....pretty amzing that they clear them selves up in such a short time if just left alone. Thanks for the pictures


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well after a nice cool hose rinse shes back and stalled. i'll let her out later....she enjoyed her rinse and especially under her belly....She rolled ...and shes covered w/shavings...Im trying hard not to be picking them all off her LOL


----------



## AnnaC

Brilliant pictures Diane - it's really amazing what a few days or a couple of weeks can do, especially given the chance!





I think any book about Peanut and Suzie should be called "The Never Ending Story of.......

folk could read it while watching paint dry!


----------



## LittleRibbie




----------



## Equuisize

Heading out to the hay field .... be back in a few hours.

Doesn't look like with Peanut or Suz I'm going to miss much.

Paint must still be drying.

Maybe they'll surprise me??


----------



## New mini

I will join that too



:rofl


----------



## bannerminis

We will be getting the house painted in the next couple of wks - I hope I wont be watching that paint dry waiting for our ladies


----------



## AnnaC

Well another quiet night for both Peanut and Suzie!

What is that you have there in your hands Heidi, not some nasty potion for Peanut i hope?


----------



## AnnaC

Oooo well whatever it was, Peanut was not staying around to find out - by the time I had written my last post, she had scarpered out the door LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC

Well, with Peanut outside and Suzie finishing her breakfast before going out, I think I'm calling it a day and am off to my bed.

Nite nite - catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## Wings

The fan is on but nobody is home! Peanut must be enjoying a stroll.


----------



## LittleRibbie

This is what Peanut would like to be doing today

Pool_party.wmv


----------



## Equuisize

Pool Party, yay!!! @ Peanut's stall....who's coming?!

Sounds good. It's 80 here this afternoon...

I know not your warm but warm for us.

Sorry I didn't miss anything






But I'm about, until the kidlets dinner time and

till later this evening.....

Feel free Peanut to show us the good stuff.


----------



## MeganH

Peanut is so quiet and still. it's been a loooong quiet day.


----------



## Equuisize

Hoping for a NEW milk reading tonight....

Heading to the barn for a bit - be back for some late night

shift watching.


----------



## LittleRibbie

once again....guess what the test was.... :arg!

skiffs computer is in getting fixed and he needs this one tonight...so I figured he can take the early shift and watch Peanut and I will get up around midnight....he has the cam on 1/2 the computer so he should be fine. But if you see anything, if you could jingle, it would be terrific. Dont have too much fun w/o me and I will see you all shortly.

Nancy, do you hay your own fields?

Cassie, I would not trust my hubby to watch Suzi...but will have her up at midnight,sorry. see you all later


----------



## Equuisize

LittleRibbie said:


> once again....guess what the test was.... :arg!
> 
> Nancy, do you hay your own fields?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!, Heidi - not 6.4, again?!

I hope you're getting a bit of a rest, anyway.

I seem to recognize the spot she's chosen to stand in as oddly similar to other nights. LOL

No we don't hay our own fields...be nice...with the cost of land and taxes in Washington State,

you'd have to have inherited the land many generations ago and be independently wealthy to afford

the taxes.

We have such a generational farmer, close to us, that does a very nice job with his fields keeping

them as weed free as possible, fertilizing and is a good steward of the land.

Since we moved here, actually 4 years ago today, we've gotten our local orchard grass from him.

Then we wait for till 2nd cutting Eastern Washington Alfalfa/Orchard grass, to round us out for

balance. We have a pretty big barn so storage isn't an issue and we don't have to worry about

getting hay come winter, when the high passes from Eastern Washington are sometimes nearly impassable,

from ice and snow. The prices in a feed store reflect winter transportation.

In the time it took me to type that Ms Peanut-ier only shifted her feet a bit - the good news

is she isn't getting further away from foaling....

Now I'm going to go read Diane's hot topic post... 

But I'm here....


----------



## Wings

Not offended Diane. If people only bred show winners my two stallions wouldn't be here!

We still have an open stud book in Australia and the dams of both my boys were brought in as 'unknowns.' Both boys have shown well, Tinker has already produced high winning foals. Clearly it was worth bringing in those dams as I have met Pallidon's siblings and there are some other stunners there!

I could talk for hours on the topic but I won't derail Peanut's thread with it! I'll simply sum it up as judging the horse in front of you, after all. You have to live with your breeding herd so you better like them!





Now come on Peanut give us a foal!


----------



## Marty

Dear Peanut:

Greetings from the North Pole. This is SANTA CLAUS! I want to notify you that my elves have been watching you day and night instead of making toys and frankly, I'm getting ticked off with them. They are not producing like they should because they are so tired and weary staring at you. I fear if they bang a nail with a hammer they will suffer severe injury due to sleep deprivation and I cannot have that. I'm sorry Peanut, but I cannot run a toy shop like this any longer. I am asking you very politely now to please bring forth the love child you are bearing before my elves drive me out of my sleigh and force me to replace my hot cocoa with a good shot of Jim Beam. Please comply with my urgent request. You do not want me to put you on my naughty list do you? I think not. So please cut the crap and pop your cork right away and I'll see you on December 24th as always and do right by you.

Sincerely,

Santa Claus


----------



## Equuisize

Dear Santa.....

Thanks for giving that girlie girl - what for!





I will expect a baby when I awake tomorrow morning, for sure,

Pacific Time is fine, Mountain Time, Central Time or whatever other

Time Zones we have around the world.

Could you cc: your letter over to Suzie in Australia?


----------



## Equuisize

Good night, Good morning & Good afternoon shift watchers.

Been a busy day and it's tired at our house - heading out.

Found Ms Peanut-ier to be mostly relaxed tonight, some twitches

some biting but not overly excited about 'anything' she should

be excited about.

?Maybe? she is thinking once the baby arrives she will loose

her rock star status and everyone will ohhh and ahhh over baby

instead LOL

Night, Team Peanut.


----------



## Marty

I do believe that mare will be eating the entire time she is foaling.....


----------



## Eagle

the night shift is here and signing in.

I loved the Santa letter


----------



## AnnaC

Been watching Peanut for the past 2 hours (awake early today!) and I am getting very bored! This is getting to be a joke Peanut and it is not that funny anymore.





So how about GETTING DOWN TO BUSINESS??





Any time NOW would be good.





Morning Renee - did you fall asleep with Alby again last night? I missed you on Suzie's (again non active) night watch.

Hey Diane, I read your post on the 'geldings'.








Well nearly time for me to go and do the boys, then I'm off to Cathy's to check on the horses over there and enjoy a few cuppas, a chat and numerous ciggies. LOL!!

Catch you all later - and although I should be furious to miss it, I really hope Peanut foals soon - I'm sure her little legs are going to buckle under all the weight soon if she doesn't have this baby before long!


----------



## Eagle

AnnaC said:


> I'm off to Cathy's to check on the horses over there and enjoy a few cuppas, a chat and numerous ciggies. LOL!!


I am so jealous, I wish I could spend time with my mum!


----------



## LittleRibbie

hubby seemed to think I needed a little more beauty sleep...sorry honey but I dont think an extra 3 hours is going to do much at this point in my life





A visit from Santa...well thats pretty exciting and frankly hysterical...no one wants to get him mad and it sounds like Peanut might be getting him alittle upset!! Sure hope he doent take it out on me next December. Please accept my forgiveness Santa..we will work on this....maybe you should also take the wireless internet away from your elves and that might help too.

Nancy I wish we had hay fields around here where there is actually nice hay/grass...they tend to turn everything here into golf courses,lakes,or gated communities!!

Well miss Diane, Ive got to go see what sort of mischief you've gotten your self into this evening.





Hi Renee, how is your morning going, skiff says Peanut was heard rubbing her but all the way in the house...great. And he said she only laid down once? sure wish someone would give her the Sunday memo!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Diane, I see nothing wrong w/your post. If I had better writing skills and could actually get on paper what Im thinking I would add a few of my own thoughts. We discussed this a little while you were visiting. All the ribbons,show records,lineage or money in your pocket is not going to guarantee a superior cross and produce another champion..be it horses,dogs,cats or chimps. If you have the means to support your animals and give them proper care and unless there are some major faults,ie crooked legs,off bites its noones business why or what I choose to breed.

god knows Peanut is not a perfect specimen and neither is Nick, they are both just nice horses that are loved and well taken care of ( most days lol ) and I pray their filly will also be a nice healthy one. If she ever wins in the show ring well thats just icing on the cake but to me its not a must have!! My only must have, is the $ to afford the ones I have and the time to devote to them all. hopefully I will always be able to afford these horses but again there is no guarantee and will just have to cross that bridge if it comes.

O.K.enough of this...piggly wiggley out there is looking for some more hay...cripes will she ever stop eatting long enough to have this baby. I think Im going to make her wait an hour...Im sure she has enough to nibble on anyway.

Anna say hi to Cathy for us





Renee does your mom live close by?


----------



## Eagle

you won't feed me then watch this... I will rub my tail out. ha ha ha






At least she isn't laying in the bathroom this morning

Morning Heidi, how are you today? Did you get enough rest?

My mum is in England and I see her a couple of times a year unfortunately.


----------



## bannerminis

Ok I am caught up. I have a fog in my brain today. Didnt sleep well and now walking around like a zombie but all morning jobs are done. I wonder would a coffee clear the fog





I love the Santa letter, gave me a right giggle.

Does Peanut still have her chastity belt on?


----------



## LittleRibbie

I did thank you. Im one of these people that love to nap in the afternoons..if I can. So before horses I would only sleep at pm a couple hours b/c I always enjoyed and hour or two nap in the afternoon. These days no naps for a couple years but I do need 8 hrs sleep and I just dont get it. I wish I could go w/less sleep but I turn into mush.

what is my girl doing now....geeze..its getting light out..guess I'll go see


----------



## MeganH

Good morning and Goodnight, to all.. again Great letter from Santa!














Come on, Peanut! Let's get to foaling! Just look hot happy Moonlight is!

Heidi, hope you can get a little beauty rest. Let Peanut know she needs to hurry so her mom can get back to sleeping a bit more.

I'm going to head over to the gelding thread to check it out.

Peanut is standing quiet in her corner.


----------



## Equuisize

It's 8:30 AM - SATURDAY - in Western Washington, Peanut.

Your clock is running out....stop eating for just a minute

and give up that bebe, please.


----------



## Barbie

Come on Peanut - it's way past time. Lots of people going without enough sleep while you eat your way through the nights!!!!

BTW Marty - love the Christmas story!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Barbi..are you melting like the rest of us today? Were not just loosing sleep...I believe some of my mind has been lost too!

Ive been watching lots of mares on MS and none of them seem to itch as much as Peanut..her face, neck, butt,sides...any idea what is causing this..my other horses do not itch like this and there are the same little gnats in that barn too ...and they have really have not been as bad as they were just a couple weeks ago.Is this all preggo stuff...I cant imagine it being tied to her being preggo.any suggestions? I do rinse/cool her off after a day out side and wash away old fly spray,sweat and grime. She has no flaky,scabby thingies going on her.Thanks for any suggestion

I want to add I do understand the butt rubs and perhaps her feeling pressure there.


----------



## bannerminis

I see all is still quiet. I had to sort my animals and worked Sunny with his cart. He was so good again.

Then it started to rain so had to get kids and mini back to the house and get all the tack off. I really dont want to go to this hen but will show face for an 1hr and then home.


----------



## Eagle

Heidi i just sneaked outside to smoke and thought i would check the girls. As far as Peanuts scratching goes when I was preggo I got a hug tummy and it itched like mad, I imagine it was the skin stretching. Maybe this is Peanuts problem. Not very scientific sorry. I best go back in niw. See ya


----------



## LittleRibbie

hi Karina, sorry the rain inerrupted your driving plans but at least you had a little time and by the sounds of it Sunny did well





Renee and Diane, thanks for your thoughts on Peanuts constant itching. guess I was hoping for something that had a name...something I could treat and she would stop. your probablly right... its just this preggo uncomfortable thing going on. Im really surprised that she doesnt have just huge patches of missing hair. She has runny poops today but there is nothing that is giving me any indication that foaling will be tonight.

Diane, how was your dinner w/your friend? I hope you had a nice time...even though there were no libations being served.

Have you had rain yet today? I wish it would pour here but doesnt look hopeful. Just sent Skiff off w/horse trailer to fill tires...noticed they were pretty low and wanted to make sure it was ready if we have an emergency w/Peanut. spent the early morning cleaning the old barn but quit before it got too hot. Cant believe August is almost here and that we have been glued to the camera for so long.


----------



## MeganH

Peanut does scratch and itch herself a lot. It's good though that she doesn't have splotches of hair missing because that could mean she actually had an issue other then just being pregnant. With my last pregnancy I gained lots of weight and had lots of issues with the itching and being uncomfortable.

Peanut, if you actually HAVE the baby you will not be so uncomfortable!


----------



## AnnaC

Well folks, I have no idea what the time is where most of you are, but in 10 minutes it will be midnight here in the UK and Saturday will have passed us by.......NO FOAL



So which Saturday did everyone mean? This Saturday, next Saturday, a week on Saturday or even 24th December (Saturday!), which means of course that none of us will get any Christmas prezzies due to all the elves being way beyond complete exhaustion by that time! The whole world will hold you to blame Peanut if that happens!





Now I know from the marestare time that you still have a chance for a foal on THIS Saturday, so PLEASE GET ON WITH IT!





Sorry Heidi, but I have no suggestions to help with Peanut's itches, but agree that perhaps it is just something she does at the latter stages of pregnancy.

Well had a bit of a day here today (long epistle on Cassie's thread) so am off to my bed now. Fingers crossed that little Ms Peanut might do something (like have a foal!) for everyone tonight.





Nite nite all.


----------



## Equuisize

I have returned from shopping and will be on duty off and on till 8-ish/11-ish

Peanut time.....then this evening, till bedtime 2-ish AM Peanut time....

Man hope she makes her deadline along with the rest of you!


----------



## bannerminis

Well I am back - so much for an hr. I thought they were going to take my keys lol.

It was good fun. A few made wedding dresses with toilet paper. There was a blow up man doll called Rodger - I wont even begin to tell you what was done to him LOL LOL.

I have a few pics but might be too rude to put on here LOL.

There was one guy there and he was the barman. There were marquees set up out the back of the Hens mothers house and lots of food and drink and goodies and LOTS of laughing.

The party is still going strong.

I am a little later home then I planed but I was held up and been hung onto at one stage. So I brought home some goodies for my Dad as a peace offering so he is off home to stuff his face.

Peanut is looking VERY low - Tonights the night I feel it in my water (I hope) Still hope I dont miss it though.

Now have to go read Suzies thread although no sign of her so I assume she is outside


----------



## Barbie

Come on Peanut - you'll feel so much better once you give up that "Filly" (or colt - as long as there is a healthy baby). Hot here today. Brooke came and clipped Hope for Ocala. Randy Hart from Four Pines Minis will take her back to SC with him, then on to Nationals. This is her one shot as next spring hopefully she'll be pg!!!!

Peanut, you need to give up your little one!!!! You along with your "mom" and a lot of aunties will be so relieved once that baby is here.


----------



## bannerminis

I think Heidi was doing a milk test - so please let us know what it is. Its going to be tonight. I just dont want to miss it


----------



## Marty

I think its just dried up sweat and dirt as Heidi has been unable to bathe her in weeks. Maybe nats too driving her batty.


----------



## Equuisize

I am waiting with bated breath/praying it will have moved

from it's consistent 6.4


----------



## bannerminis

Please let us know the results Heidi. I cant go to bed till I know but its gone 2am so definitely need to go to my leaba.

I will go put in the dogs then get out of my glad rags and into my sexy monkey pjs LOL

Back in 10 to see if there is an update


----------



## cassie

........ n the test results are???......


----------



## LittleRibbie

Karina, just started reading but 6.4


----------



## Equuisize

Gosh Heidi,

She is nothing if not consistent.

Consistency is good to teach your children.

She should have one ~~ LOL


----------



## bannerminis

Oh begger. Anyway I have just downloaded an app to my iphone so that I can watch the ladies and check in on them tonight.

Ok I am in my sexy monkey pj's, Peanut is on my iphone so I can go to bed.

Good night everyone - I hope there is baby magic tonight


----------



## cassie

oh Heidi, you must be so sick of this!!! sending cyber hugs your way my friend!! I'm watching



have a sleep we are here!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

I am so disappointed!

anna, geeze you sure had a wacky day.you have such huge pastures i bet it takes a bit of walking to check them. I wish I had bigger pastures but it still takes me a couple hours just to pull weeds or trim vines around the hot wire. It actually to be done now but its too hot outside. luckily The perimeter of our property is fenced so even getting out of the pastures isnt too bad...they cant go anywhere!

Barbie, will you be able to join Hope at Nationals? Is this her first time there? You must be so excited1 Make your you let us what classes she's in so we can watch from home!

Marty I got the cards today!! I love them ..huge Thank you!! Do you have a copy and if you do could you post it on here...trying to drum you up some more business LOL

karina...tolet paper wedding dresses and blow up dolls....I wish I were there!LOl

Well I have to finish watching Philadephia w/Tom Hanks...old movie I know but Ive always thought it was one of his best films. Be back in a bit


----------



## MeganH

I really thought one of the girls would be doing SOMETHING by now. I'm off to bed. Maybe I will wake up to a surprise




(wishful thinking? of course!)


----------



## Marty

I was up with Peanut last night until 2:30 am. I was useless all day long and got a dang head cold. Heading to bed early tonight but please ring my phone and leave a message if she goes into labor.

(Won't post a pic of the farm cards cause that would be advertising) but happy you like them and thanks for the plug!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh yeah, forgot about that



. i'll just have to send one to everyone!



good night and will call ya Tues. when she starts foaling



Peanuts doing a lot of walking around tonight


----------



## cassie

look at that tail go at the moment gosh!!

she does seem more aggitated today/ tonight!!


----------



## Equuisize

I agree Cass.

I don't know if I'm just lucky but I've seen her pee 3 times in

the past few hours. At this rate they'll need a bilge pump

to get her stall out from under the water LOL


----------



## lucky lodge

peanut has been acting more restless when is her due date


----------



## Equuisize

lucky lodge said:


> peanut has been acting more restless when is her due date


Good question, Jenny.

It's a guessing game...soon Heidi is hoping.

You can throw in a guess if you like


----------



## lucky lodge

today would be good she looks like she gunna pop


----------



## LittleRibbie

lucky lodge said:


> peanut has been acting more restless when is her due date















































Sorry Lucky lodge, I just couldnt resist!! Weve had several due dates starting back in June....but Diane and Marty say tomorrow....I on the other hand cant even guess anymore! She does appear a little more agitated tonight!


----------



## Equuisize

It IS tomorrow, Heidi at your house. LOL

It's still Saturday here though.

She IS really unsettled tonight and peeing like crazy.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Shes pretty darned uncomfortable and very red and swollen..got a little cranky even touching her back there. Poops semi normal but not cow patties. looks like she will wait and see how Suzi does first!!


----------



## Equuisize

Did she have a lot of pee spots when you just cleaned?

Hope she doesn't feel like she 'needs' to wait on Suzie!

Be cool if they both popped within a short while of each other.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Yes, i did see a couple!! Im just not feeling like shes going to foal tonight though. If she foals anything it will be a bale of hay


----------



## Equuisize

LittleRibbie said:


> If she foals anything it will be a bale of hay


OMGosh LOL LOL





I think we're all getting rummy.

I'm going to have to head to bed but I usually am up a zillion times a night.

I'll check back once in awhile.

Hope you get some rest, too.

Night


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good night nancy, and if I dont chat later..after seeing Suzis baby ...Enjoy your BBQ !! Im heading to bed shortly too I think


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi, were you here when Cassie set the low alarm? Im sorry the boys didnt get to see a baby born...kids are cute...no concept of time....just like Peanut


----------



## LittleRibbie

When I went and checked her a little bit ago she just about bit my head off for even picking up her tail...very grouchy...but Im not feeling a baby from her tonight.


----------



## Equuisize

Thanks, looking like it might rain now after all these days of gorgeous weather.

But the weather held for my son to run the Torch Light Festival marathon this evening.

I am feeling over stimulated now...sleep is seeming far away if a baby is immiment.

If I can keep my head on the pillow I'd probably crash.

Here's to waking to 16 legs and 8 ears coming morning...


----------



## LittleRibbie

Many thanks go get some rest!


----------



## Eagle

night night Nancy



have a great day tomorrow.

Diane sweet dreams





Heidi do you want to go and get some sleep too?


----------



## LittleRibbie

I was thinking about it but you may have your hands full w/suzi,,,what are you doing today...I know its already starting out crappy


----------



## Eagle

I don't know yet, Hubby isn't here at the moment but I am hoping he will take the boys fishing for the morning, this way I would be free to stare









It is raining so I have given my horses their hay in bed, I will let them out a bit later but that will only take 5 minutes.

Have you slept at all tonight?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee you know what..i'll be fine hon, hubby told me to wake him for his shift at 4...its close to it I can hold out till then. Peanut doesnt appear to want to foal tonight but she does look interresting. I will feel better if Im up.....Im sure you can relate



Thank you so much for the offer!


----------



## AnnaC

I'm here too, well at least for another hours approx, then I have to go feed/do the boys.

Not easy at the moment to flick between 2 cams and 2 posts, especially as I dont type that quickly! LOL!!

Get some sleep Heidi, you may be needed later!


----------



## Eagle

Yeah Heidi go and rest, an extra hours sleep will make a difference tomorrow. We are here.




go go go


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good morning Anna, Im going to stay up just a tad longer then hubby will take over...bless his heart! peanut was looking interresting... now...again...not so much....just the dang itchys


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well I think I'll go peek at Sir Prize and Over The Moon!


----------



## Eagle

Peanut is down resting again


----------



## bannerminis

Well Peanut hasnt done anything exciting for the last hr. Damm it my senses must be broken - must have them reset and try again LOL.

Am I tired this morning - the foggy brain is back with a vengeance


----------



## anyssapark

Plenty of belly kicking, tail swishing and belly biting going on right now...

C'mon Peanut!


----------



## cassie

Peanut isdown at the moment looking comfortable too me...


----------



## MeganH

Looks like there was some action for Peanut too



More actions, please, Peanut!!





She is grazing and turning to look at her backside at the moment.

We are going to visit our colt in an hour or so.. so hopefully I won't miss anything.

I don't know if it is the angle of the camera but it looks like the baby is more to Peanuts right side.

Good morning and Goodnight, ladies!


----------



## bannerminis

Dont forget to take pics of your boy to share with us Megan


----------



## bannerminis

So I see Peanut has gone out. Dare I ask if you tested her milk?


----------



## Equuisize

I can tell you Karina, all the way from Washington State that it's

6.4 LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie

Yes you can, I checked this A.M. UUMMM that Nancy is one smart lady








Nancy, you better be getting ready for the BBQ!!

It looks like Miss Suzi will have the first August Baby


----------



## LittleRibbie

I was just reading some of Peanuts fan mail and someone suggested the name

Dilly Dally....thought that was too cute


----------



## Eagle

If it a colt " willy nilly" lol


----------



## bannerminis

Or if its a colt he could be named after the Hens blow up man - he was called Rodger lol

I should have known it would be 6.4 - Are you sure its not your strips


----------



## Equuisize

I am buzzzing like a bumblebee for the BBQ. It sprinkled thru the night but

we've got some filtered sunshine now so hopefully the weather cooperates.

I just finsihed making my sons fav choc chip oatmeal cookies so if I didn't

get anything else finished - he'd still be happy LOL

Karina, I hope you're not onto something with the strips LOL LOL


----------



## MeganH

I'm back from my visit with our colt, Ricky, and see Peanut is out.

I took pictures I will be posting in a few, Karina. We are totally in love with him.

Heidi, Dilly Dally is pretty cute. I want to see the little booger before thinking about names






BBQ sounds great Nancy. Hope you enjoy it. My youngest loves chocolate chip oatmeal cookies. yum!


----------



## MeganH

stiiiiillll watching...





Just posted a thread of my little colt if anyone wants to pass a little time. We seem to have lots of it!

Pictures of our colt


----------



## LittleRibbie

Strips...well the first time it tested 6.4 I was using my strips and used a couple times still 6.4

Then my strips went for a swim so Diane was kind enough and brought over some for me and her strips are testing the same. I have done it both ways...put a little in my hand and test and also if there is a little drip on the teat I just touch the teat to the strip. Milk is however still clear and sticky ....shouldnt it get alittle white? or am I wrong.PN had some major rolls out side earlier and tried to attack a couple times while I was cleaning stall...ears back with her mouth wide open and spun around to kick B/C I wasnt scratching her in the right spot....Bless Her Little Heart!! Its motherhood wonderful!


----------



## Equuisize

I don't think it's the strips....be nice to have something to blame it on though. LOL

She has been getting testier, for sure so she's uncomfy.

She just needs to get uncomfy enough to drop that bundle and go

back to her normal sweet self.


----------



## bannerminis

I think Peanut and Suzie must have misheard and thought we meant NEXT Saturday


----------



## zoeleeme

OKAY, OKAY...I have an idea! At the count of three... everybody stop watching marestare... They will surely let it all loose as soon as no one is watching! K, one , two ,three...YOU FIRST!! heehee


----------



## cassie

Haha well it's peanuts turn now. Come on peanut!!!


----------



## bannerminis

Ok so what happened to peanuts cam - all I am seeing is Fuzz


----------



## bannerminis

Ok its back on, panic over


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Just had another check on the girls - they are both getting pretty excited.....

Supper being served in the US and breakfast in Auusieland at the same time!!

Megan, your little boy is really lovely - great pictures - well done.


----------



## Eagle

Night all I have had too much wine and can't stay awake. Hick


----------



## AnnaC

Nite nite Renee - sleep it off by morning!

Well I'm off to bed too. Will be back to watch around 2ish Peanut time!


----------



## MeganH

Goodnight and Good morning, once again, ladies!

Peanut is out of her stall now so nothing to see. Both her and Suzie are out at the moment.

I saw Peanuts daddy giving her scratched earlier. She looooves scratches from dad.

Thank you Anna! Your boys pics were too cute too


----------



## cassie

night everyone, Renee shouldln't you be asleep already anyway?? LOL


----------



## Wings

I couldn't get online all day yesterday and was sure Peanut would have dropped by then!



Apparently not!

That little foal is certainly take her/his sweet time...


----------



## cassie

haha it certainly is!! well you didn't miss anything so its ok



glad your back online today!!


----------



## bannerminis

Night, Night I am off to my bed


----------



## cassie

Night karina have a great sleep!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Sweet everyone!! I think its 50/50 U.S. and foreign Countries around here lately!!






more people to hook up with when I decide to travel...I love it





For what its worth..I have had PN door open for awhile now and she prefers staying in side..that might and I do stress might be a good sign.

Ended up being a really nice day...we had a little rain late in the day and temp dropped about 20o's!

Anna, I just love looking at your place and your babies...there really is something to be said about giving horses plenty of room to run,play and be kids. Looks like you put in some new fencing too. We will never have the space you have but we do have one more area that i can fence soon but it has alot more trees...which in Fla. is a good thing.

nancy, how was your visit w/your grand baby, and the BBQ. I hope your son enjoyed his oatmeal cookies...do you put in raisins? my favorite but my husband doesnt care for raisins and always picks them out.

Well my dogs are all giving me their famous hungry eyes so i need to go tend to them but will be back shortly.

Just FYI I spoke to Diane and she is here in sprit for a little bit...shes having dang computer problems but will be back later


----------



## cassie

I thought I hadn't seen her lately... poor Diane. same here, if anyone ever comes to Australia!! you are most welcome to come and visit, we have plenty of room in our house so happy for ppl to stay in the guest room.





n you could come n see Suzie and her baby!! hehe

I will be watching Peanut for you Heidi, how is she looking?? Suzie won't let me test her milk anymore!!



dam it!


----------



## Wings

Do you think uzie's bub will have made an appearence by then? Seems like he/she is a bit too comfy in there! That goes for Peanut's as well


----------



## cassie

yeah I reckon, dam we are looking after them too well I think LOL

200 pages!!! 

 

YAY good work Heidi and Peanut!!! 






 come on Peanut your on page 200 so its time to pop that baby out!!


----------



## Equuisize

I'm back and will be on my watch tonight after getting the ponies ready for bed.

WONDERFUL day with the fam and the weather turned out just right..76 and sunny with a light breeze.

200 pages...wonder if Peanut has exceeded her bandwith for this foaling season LOL


----------



## MeganH

I'm off to bed. Hope we will be looking at little foals soon


----------



## cassie

did you set the low alert Heidi??



she does look very aggitated I have been thinking of putting the low alert up on Suzie's as well...


----------



## MeganH

I was going to ask when and who put up the low alert. I was going to go to bed but will stay up a bit longer and watch


----------



## weerunner

I put the alert up, she is showing classic signs of impending labour. IN the last 2 hours I've seen tail swishing, face rubbing, butt rubbing, side biting, yawning, and head shaking and belly kicking. That all put together say to me, foal in 24 hours or so. Thought the more eyes the better for tonight. I've been watching her since she was posted on Marestare, but I haven't been posting on here. I'm in Nova Scotia and my only foal was born in March, so I'm loving having yours to watch.

amanda


----------



## MeganH

Hi Amanda! I agree- she does seem very agitated and the more eyes watching, the better. I'm staying up to watch


----------



## cassie

Hi Amanda, thanks for watching Peanut, lol Suzie and Peanut could both go today/ tonight... so all the extra eyes Heidi and I can get is much appreciated!!








Megan go to sleep we are watching!! have your barn alarm up so you know when they go!!


----------



## weerunner

How does her udder look, any milk? She sure looks close.


----------



## Wings

I keep checking on the girls between jobs. I hope I don't miss anything!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Diane, glad you were able to get the little beggers out of your computer. 10:30 and PN already laying down....odd but good i guess. not sure how much awake I'll be tonight...major over haul in the old barn today and running back and forth between cams...Im beat.Skiff made giant burgers w/cheese for dinner didnt help much either especially at 9;30!

Ooopps Shes Up.....still think thats a great name too!


----------



## cassie

Hi Diane!! Glad your back



we are getting quite exciting now for both girls



peanut just did a wee lol

N suzie just went missing!!! Ahh I better duck home n check on her as she was having major swishy tail just then

Haha Heidi your hilarious!!


----------



## MeganH

she was down.. now shes up.. lots of belly kicks and looks mighty uncomfortable


----------



## cassie

Can't agree with you more Megan!!! Poor peanut!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi everyone, early tonight we had just a flicker of power outage and it shut cam down. It only took a few minutes to get it back up but I completely forgot to turn the MS Alarm back on. I just realized, reading this, that someone turned it on low alert....I didnt notice it on the screen b/c i shrink the picture in order to see several horses. I appreciate it Amanda very very much and I will leave it on for the extra eyes but in my opinion....Im just not seeing it. I do see a sometimes very uncomfortable mare, with a swishy tail. This is Peanut...this is her every night. Except she doesnt lay down this early at night.

ooops ..one sec..i hear Suzis going off now..will check back w/her i dont see too much w/her either right now

O.K. Back to Peanut....I hope she does foal tonight and I appreciate every one watching...please feel free to set the High alert and call 239 498 1014 just in case I do nod off....I just dont think we need to hold our breath.


----------



## Marty

I can't believe she is still pregnant! ugh....She is going to blow tonite, she has to! I think you should call the baby "Fashionably Late"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

2 nice people just called from MS...their so nice..."we think shes foaling"

Oh how I wish!!

my eyes are closing but its at this stage that Im just not sure anymore...is she going tonight or not! :arg!

She rolls great out side but can never seem to do full rolls in her stall


----------



## Marty

wow, that time she laid down for a whole whopping 7 minutes.............not that I'm timing her....... :arg! :arg! :arg!


----------



## Equuisize

I just got on, ponies are in bed, till I go to bed or later depending on if the level of

excitement is similar to last night.

Is that her dinner hay in the corner and she is choosing to lay down

rather than eat it....or is it a late night snack.

If it's her dinner - that suspicious.

Doesn't work for mine as she eats come heck or high water - then foals, always.

But others continually have said lack of appetite, is a sign.

Of course, mybe she's reached her limit of how many bales she can stuff into

that 29" tall tummy.


----------



## cassie

Heidi I'm hoping that both go today/tonight!! would be cool one after another!! I think she is a little more agitated then usual...


----------



## Marty

I got it~ She needs a lamaze coach! Ok Peanut repeat after me: "who who who" "hee hee hee"

"who who who" "hee hee hee"

Ok we have a downer......Let's go Peanut tonite please!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Marty you make me laugh






yes, thats her dinner hay..odd i know...she didnt get any grazing in today as none of my pastures have anything but weeds and I no longer let he out in the yard. So its not like her to be full.


----------



## LittleRibbie

hey, Diane thought maybe she was bred not on the first month heat, not on the 2nd month heat but perhaps she was bred on the 3rd. months heat
























Well just a thought!!

August 20th ?? hows that sound


----------



## breezy farm

Although she is doing her usual tail swishing and scratching the itches, she does seem to be standing in a stretched out stance every now and then, dont think I have seen that before. Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## cassie

I have noticed that to Breezy farm, not a usual stance for Peanut...


----------



## LittleRibbie

You could be right Cassie.

Nancy, I think PN was reading over my shoulder...looks like she found her stash of hay!


----------



## breezy farm

Have you tested her milk ph today? Might help us know if she is ready or just being cranky. Just a thought, Karen


----------



## Equuisize

LittleRibbie said:


> hey, Diane thought maybe she was bred not on the first month heat, not on the 2nd month heat but perhaps she was bred on the 3rd. months heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Well just a thought!!*
> 
> *August 20th ?? hows that sound*



Ha Ha Ha Ha ---- NOT funny, Heidi


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi karen, let me ask Nancy...she should know...hey Nancy, any idea what PN ph was today?


----------



## Equuisize

LittleRibbie said:


> Hi karen, let me ask Nancy...she should know...hey Nancy, any idea what PN ph was today?


6.4??!!  I'm clairvoyant aren't I?!?! LOL


----------



## Equuisize

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> So, I seriously don't imagine tonight will be the night, either!



Diane, Diane, Diane .....

Marty SAID!!!

And she's still legal ..... It's ONLY 9:30PM, here, Pacific Daylight Time

Peanut doesn't know how lucky she is that I am here to defend her LOL

Come On Peanut-ier Don't make a liar out of Marty!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Will do diane..I was going to go get on the couch too and watch some t.v. but when i went in there was one of those huge 4 inch across spiders on the wall...Im sure you've seen them. I tried to kill it with the broom but i think i just made him mad...now I have to wait for Skiff to get up so he can move the couch and check. So now I have to stay put!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Just ugly AND HUGE...Im staying here thank you!!

Just going thru some email from PN fans..thought you might like this. The grandmother started getting her granddaughter watching Peanut...the grandmother lives here and the gd I think lives in Wa.

Hi Heidi,

Poor Pokey Peanut. She must be having an elephant!

and, you and Skiff must be exhausted.

See Malaney's note to you, below.

Sally Madden

Hi Granma-

We just checked Peanut's website and there isn't anything showing. Can you email Heidi to see if she's having the foal?

Thanks

Laney

Poor girl must have been looking when the camera was down for a few minutes earlier tonight


----------



## cassie

naw how cute!!! poor little thing!!

Peanut looks pretty normal now.... silly girl!!


----------



## Equuisize

I LOVE that Peanut has a fan club.

More work for you but in a day and age when things are tough for so many people,

Peanut is obviously giving a lot of folks something to be excited about and look

forward to.

It's like community service work, Heidi.....hard work and you don't get your jewels

till you get to heaven, as my Mom always used to say.


----------



## cassie

well I hope that she is really close to exceeding that record otherwise she just shouldn't bother anymore LOL wouldn't you agree heidi?


----------



## Marty

Did You know that Nick had a 14 incher?





Oh, I don't mean THAT....(gulp)





I mean his first baby was 14" tall. Then he had two 15 1/2's and one 16 incher. So this baby could be super tiny.

Hey Heidi, call your vet in the am and see if he can give you something for her itching. I used to dump Azium in the feed but not sure if it is ok for pregnant mares. Ask about it or anything else she can have.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Marty said:


> Did You know that Nick had a 14 incher?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't mean THAT....(gulp)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean his first baby was 14" tall. Then he had two 15 1/2's and one 16 incher. So this baby could be super tiny.
> 
> Hey Heidi, call your vet in the am and see if he can give you something for her itching. I used to dump Azium in the feed but not sure if it is ok for pregnant mares. Ask about it or anything else she can have.


I have to admit my mind was in the gutter on that one too








Marty I'll ask Dr Van

Roekel in the AM...just have to make sure its safe for her...but on the other hand if she can hold out just a few more days till foaling i would feel more comfortable waiting until after.....14 inches!! your a nut!

small is good!


----------



## Equuisize

She has an hour and 5 minutes Pacific Daylight Time .....

Don't know if we have 'anyone' in another time zone to defend her delivery option for Sunday.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well I must have nodded off cause I just woke to find my pepsi in my lap! Gross

Good night diane! I think Im almost ready to call it a nite to!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Marty, did you notice who PN has as a room mate this evening?


----------



## cassie

awww Heidi get some sleep I am watching!! n I'm sure Renee will be up in a minute too






Hi Renee


----------



## LittleRibbie

oh gosh, Renee will be here any minute...she might even be here now reading what we all have been up to tonight....and look at Peanuts tail






quick hide the scissors!! Renee I promise I will do something about it tomorrow....I dont want her stepping on it either!!

Well Im heading to bed..Skiff will not learn to post on here to let you know hes watching, but he is up at 5:30 then is taking Dogs to vet at 8 and I will be up then.


----------



## Equuisize

Goodnight all ....

I'm a goner, too.

Same times, same places tomorrow, huh?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Yes Mame!

now i have to wait..PN is down :arg!

hi Cassie, Hows miss Suzi doing tonight?


----------



## LittleRibbie

o.K. Im off to bed PN is up. Thank you all very much see you in the AM

Good morning Renne and Anna


----------



## cassie

1, 2, rolls then back up she knew you wanted to sleep so GO TO SLEEP!!!

poor Peanut, come on baby girl!! I'll even let you win mum n baby of the month!!! just have your baby!!





Suzie has settled down, unless she does something tonight I'm not thinking she will do anything this arvo...



I'm getting very sick of this... n I'm sure you are too... come on girls!! we wanna see your gorgeous Babies!!!

Night Nancy!!


----------



## Eagle

Morning all



Sorry I am a bit late signing in. I have moved the horses around and it will take me a few days to get into a routine. I see we have a low alert on PN, what has she been up to?


----------



## cassie

nothing at all really, someone thought she was having the foal so they put it up, but she has really just been a little more restless then normal... not really any foaling signs, wouldn't you agree Heidi...

wish there was !!


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all.





Sorry I didn't post earlier, but I have been up and watching PN since just before 2am PN time. Simply had to spend time reading/answering my e-mails, loads of them! I usually do them every day, but now any time on the old laptop is spent on LB and marestare watching two girls who refuse to have their babies! LOL!!

Just read the 5 back pages and see that you seem to have had quite an active night - lots of thoughts on will she, wont she?

Now Heidi I'm going to make a suggestion although I know you wont agree to it! LOL!! Plus it is just my personal opinion. You need to unplait PN's tail and cut it!! I'll duck now. LOL!! (I'll allow the cut to be ground level, no need to be higher)

Reasons for suggestion:- Her tail weighs far too much in its plait, and with the 'muscles' loosening due to getting near foaling, she no longer has the strength to flick it up across her back to keep those flies/midges/itches/whathaveyou away. She keeps trying but simply hasnt the strength. Watching my mares yesterday, they were doing a brilliant job keeping the flies away as their long tails swept up over their backs when they swished them. Plus PN's tail will grow back to more or less the length you want by the time of that festival next February (you did say February?)

OK so I hate seeing horses with plaited tails at any time, let alone when there are flies/midges around, but I do think it would make PN feel more comfortable, less cranky and maybe reduce her need to keep biting and kicking at herself.

I'll shut up now! Morning Renee - how's the head?

I'm off now to do my boys (before you can shout at me! LOL!!) See you all later.


----------



## Eagle

Hang on whilst I put my helmet on. o.k Heidi I must agree with Anna as far as PN's tail is concerned. i think her constant scratching could be due to the fact that she has problems using her tail. If you really don't want to cut it perhaps you could try French plaiting the top and putting a stocking (self hold ups with rubber are great) on and tieing it with a rubber band to the last part of the plait (not on her tail bone.) If i haven't explained very well I could try and do it to one of mine and take a photo to show you. The stocking would protect her tail but it would be light enough for her to swish her tail.

Running for cover


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Have taken off my helmet now Renee - decided that even Heidi couldn't manage to throw stones this far!

Diane, sorry but dont think your idea of a fold at the bottom would work, it would still weigh the tail down too much. Anyway, what are you doing out of your chair - go back at once, nothing is happening ............as usual.


----------



## bannerminis

OMG another book, its a wonder I get any work done. I really dont like to plait tails but I just plait the first half and leave the rest free for swatting and its seems to work for me that way.

These mares are seriously taking the Michael now.

I will be keeping an eye but need to get kids washed today as I was too wiped out to do it yesterday. The joys of them being on holidays is it doesnt all have be done on a weekend lol.


----------



## AnnaC

Think Peanut wants OUT! She's looking a bit cross!


----------



## AnnaC

Just got back from the shop and PN looking uncomfortble and has just laid down???


----------



## MeganH

Good morning/Goodnight, again





Good morning, Peanut. You won't foal because you feel like someone is watching you, don't you?


----------



## Eagle

Did anyone see PN down in the bathroom? she even rolled. yuck


----------



## MeganH

Yea she did that right before I posted. dirty girl.


----------



## Marty

Yea I saw Holly in there last night!





I'm glad someone else besides me broke the ice about the tail being too long. As nice as long tails are to us, I keep mine all trimmed up to the pasturns and higher if they are especially thick like Nick's. I don't like them stepping all over themselves; got to hurt and they grow back so fast. Heidi I would unbraid that whole thing and let it hang loose for now. Heck, mine foaled with loose tails this year and didn't hurt a thing. But what a yukky mess to wash, gross. I had that mare on the wash rack in record time!


----------



## Marty

OMG is freggin AUGUST and Peanut hasn't foaled yet! OMG!!!!!!!






For the lovagawd mare......





Ok so here is a name I had reserved for an August foal that you can put in your bag of names: From Neil Diamond's Albumn...."Hot August Night" and there you go


----------



## Eagle

I would change it slightly Marty to be original

Hot Lazy August Night


----------



## LittleRibbie

O.K. Ms Renee and Ms Martha...I love Neil Diamond....I actually do like those names for the registered name..will have to count letters and see.

Now for my friend Anna, I looked high and low for a rock to throw at you across the ocean but here in Florida we only have sand...so I thought about an orange or grapefruit from one of the trees....nope I decided to make juice instead. Now, I do think you made a good point and perhaps maybe her tail is hindering her from swatting. I am going to cut it to the ground level today. In all honesty the bottom foot is very yellow and not very bridal gown train looking...it should be white. I do think it will look alot better and fuller cut so today you can make a Toast To The Tail



when I chop it.

Renee, thank you for the tail wrapping explanation. This is why w/me its practice what i say and not what I do. I actually worked for Larry ( u.s. team captain ) and mike Poulin and traveled to Japan for 10 days w/them and a morgan horse named Kennebec Count. As a groom, spent counless hours, braiding and wrapping tails. We actually used 2 socks ( 1 we cut 2 holes in ) and pulled tail directly tru making it straighter and easier to put the rest of the tail in the bag....works/worked much better than the store bought bags which I have and do use here on occasion. Back then my role models and idols were my bosses who were very picky w/their horses and I think thats where my obsession with hating untrimmed fetlocks,whiskers,bridle paths,and general grooming come in.

I will try to find an article on Kennebec Count, I love driving and I rode and drove this stallion many times prior to taking the driving world by surprise. I lived in his barn for 2 years just this beautiful stallion in Maine that went on to be a world class athelete. He ended up being a model horse for Breyer and won, I believe 2 world titles for combined driving w/his brother another stallion....yet the owner Margret Gardner was very old fashioned and also used him to haul children around on sleds and I can remember 1 time she used him to haul her firewood...in this beat up old logging harness. I will try to find some info on Count...he was an amazing stallion...but not like the morgans of today....he was a thick working horse first and foremost...Ms. Gardner was a very heavy set woman and thought the original morgans were much better at working and lugging people around...she always hated the pencil morgans of today and bred for the horses she enjoyed most.

SETTING THE STANDARD

KENNEBEC COUNT

In the world of Morgan Horses, the name Kennebec Count is synonymous with carriage driving. He stormed upon the scene in the early 80s and changed the discipline forever.

Born in 1970, Kennebec Count was a golden chestnut with a blond mane and tail, bred and raised by Margaret Gardiner of Woolwich, ME. Like his ancestor Justin Morgan, Count learned how to haul logs at an early age. “We used him to remove driftwood from the beach,” says Margaret, “and to haul firewood. A horse that you use for hauling has to have brains, not brute strength.” Soon, Count would put that intellect to work in the burgeoning discipline of carriage driving.

In the early seventies, Margaret hired a young trainer, Larry Poulin. Larry’s first experiences with Count were on the trail. “We entered a 25 mile competitive trail ride. One day, when we were out conditioning, I felt this funny thing beneath me as I was trotting down the trail. I looked down and Count was extending. It was a great feeling!”

When the season for competitive trail ended, Larry tried his hand at driving. “Once we started driving, Count and I really connected. He was very attentive and at the same time a lot of horse. He liked to work and he had a big heart.”

In the late 70s, Larry and Count entered their first driving events. “People couldn’t believe what he could do,” says Larry, “but I was new and made a lot of stupid mistakes. Once I caught on though, we did really well.” Their first major win was in 1980 at the Myopia Carriage Show and from then on, they were unstoppable.

In 1983, Margaret and Larry made the decision to compete in Combined Driving events in the pairs division with Count and his look-alike son, Kennebec Russel. The pair dominated the CDE scene in the 80s, a feat that is particularly impressive given the fact that both Count and his son were stallions. In 1985 they were the first Morgans to claim the title of U.S National Pairs Champions. The same year they were selected for the United States Equestrian Team and traveled to England to compete at the World Combined Driving Competition. “It was wonderful!” exclaims Larry. “Everybody knew the Morgans were there and they wanted to see them. I remember I was in a warm-up just before my go in dressage and Prince Philip came down and asked, ‘are these the Morgans?’ I said, ‘yes, sir, these are the Morgans.’” They had a fantastic go and won the dressage and placed 8th overall out of 45 pairs!

The following year, Count and Russel were once again named the U.S. National Pairs Champions. In 1987, they returned to the World Combined Driving Competition where they won the cones and were second in dressage. Finally, in 1988, when Count was 18, he and his son won their third U.S. title “…and I retired him right there,” proudly states Larry.

When asked what made Count so special, Larry responded, “Even though he stood 15.2 hand, he trotted like a 16.2 hand horse. He was so fluid in his trot, so elegant and he had a wonderful extension. He really set the example and they’re still talking about him. Whenever I go over to Europe and introduce myself, they always mention Count. They couldn’t believe the quality of the work he could do.”

During Count’s later life, he was used at stud and competed in low-level dressage with Margaret who last rode him competitively when she was 78. In May of 2004, the golden chestnut Morgan passed away and is remembered today for his amazing feats and loving personality.


----------



## MeganH

I don't think Peanut has moved from that spot since I started watching this am...


----------



## Eagle

Heidi I am so sorry if I was rude or pushy and I never meant that you don't know what you are doing with her tail. Gosh I feel stupid



it was just a friendly tip which you obviously didn't need. I hope you didn't feel as though we were ganging up on you.





My riding mare had a pure white tail so I too learnt a few tips to keep it clean. oh go on then I will show you. lol

http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/4156/horses031.jpg


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh gosh Renee dont be silly, I needed the kick in the ole'ars to cut PN tail ...she thanked you, as a matter of fact





I love your haflinger ( if thats what it is ) I had one a couple years ago...and may end up w/another if I cant find a Vanner thats in my price range. Shes beautiful, show us some more of your past riding horses!! I still love the biggies!!I can get very stubborn and pig headed at times so Im sorry to if I typed w/o thinking how i wanted to say stuff.

Anyway, tail is cut and brushed took her out for a little walk on the lawn until she wanted to drag me into the palmetto bushes. Will give her a little bath and spa later. Thanks guys for suggesting chopping off her tail in such a nice and diplomatic way!!now if you would like I can mail it to any of you that might like it...if not Im going to put it in water and see if it grows that way





Well I have to go check on miss Suzi Q and Moon


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Renee, what a beautiful, beautiful horse! Yummmmmmmm!








Heidi, way back in my far distant little grey cells I'm sure I remember something about a Morgan driving pair in the Championships here? Prince Philip would certainly have been excited and enthralled to have met them, he is so appreciative of good driving horses.





Oh and by the way, when I tuned into Peanut's cam a little while ago, there she was looking all beautiful (as usual) and FREE!!!!



























For you


----------



## LittleRibbie

Anna Peanut thanks you for helping with her new do!! now mommy needs to make time to get her own hair chopped..wish PN would work with me a little on this!!


----------



## Eagle

I think so looks even more gorgeous if that is possible


----------



## TRUE PICK

Been Watching for sometime, and reading. I think Peanut has now gotten the "slab-sided look" I am curious to know about her rump, is she mushy around tail. Yes I am sure this has been talked about, but I mighta missed it.


----------



## Eagle

heidi can you go and poke her bum please, we need to know if it is mushy


----------



## Eagle

Night night Miss peanut, be a good girl now.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good Night Renee, sleep tight...dont let the bed bugs bite!!

diane...I dont know what i was looking at..I thought that was a huge # ( 500,000)I must have been looking at something else...its only about 21,000. sorry


----------



## bannerminis

Sorry to hear that your little mare aborted. My mare aborted at 3 months last October - no reason and it was all very healthy looking and it was about the size of a mouse. Rosie was very upset about it but ok after a few days.

Spent the evening outside with animals and kids and got Sunny hitched and did a bit of work with him. He really seems to like his new job


----------



## AnnaC

Glad to hear that Sonny is progressing so well - maybe a pic of him would be nice - please?

Diane, hope your little mare is ok, I read about her on Cassie's thread - again I'm so very sorry.

Well I'm off to bed, see you all again in the early Peanut hours!


----------



## MeganH

ooo Yes! Pictures please, Karina! We need something else to look at while we wait on the girls.

Have you checked Peanuts bum and ph today?? Come on Peanut!!! It's got to be time soon!


----------



## Wings

I was almost hopeful when I lost my internet connection last night that Peanut would sense one less watcher and do the deed, apparently not!


----------



## bannerminis

Ok so I dont really have a pic but I did do a tiny bit of video. This was just going down the road a little for some variety.

He seems to love it and excuse the pun but is mad for road





Excuse the ties on the breeching but I think these shafts are too wide and I am waiting on hearing from Sue at Bennington to get back to me. I did tie them on a little better the day before yesterday but I had more time. Its most annoying how they pull out the breeching like that. Anyway it doesnt bother him and the rest is tied securely.

Will try to get some better footage another day - and the reins are all over as I had them in one hand with the whip and camera in the other


----------



## cassie

Heidi just came on to see peanuts beautiful tail n she is no where to be found oh well I will check back later


----------



## cassie

Lol yep we love you peanut. We would love you more if you let us see your foal but we still love you!!


----------



## MeganH

Love the videos, Karina.

Here is Ricochet.. not doing anything impressive but being cute:

http://youtu.be/nDrKdAyv1t4?hd=1


----------



## MeganH

I'm going to say 6.3.... wouldn't it be lovely...


----------



## LittleRibbie

Heading to 7/11 for coffee and cigs anyone need anything? Be back in a few minutes. Skiff has the cam covered.

She was clean for all of 15 min. took her for a walk and she rolled about 5 times...oh well, what are ya going to do!

Karina, i wish I had your roads to drive on. Sunny looks great as always...he sounds like he never dissapoints you...I love horses that are always trying their hardest!


----------



## cassie

Oh Heidi



come on peanut your mummy is getting sad n worried... We need to see your foal!!!

Heidi suzie wnt even let me test her milk anymore


----------



## Equuisize

I'm back for swing shift watch this evening.

I've been in and out all day and checking the M/S pages

Just haven't had time to sign in.

Michael was in the mood to be the hanger-oner to Zaky while

we took his baby fuzz off. When someone coined the term, roughcut,

they had this clipping in mind.

He's been silly this afternoon running around feeling the air

on his short hair.

We're going to have a warm week and he has a lot of his fuzz

rubbed off already - hopefully this will keep him less humid

feeling at the skin level of his coat.

I also reloaded some software into the house computer, so it's useable again.

Don't know what is different but I can have both Peanut's and Suzie's screen up

at the same time. **Whoo Hoo** Don't think I'll turn the computer off until they

foal in case that changes - oh me of little faith.

I need to catch up on pages, since last night, but I'm saying

a milk test reading of 6.4 - if they were making funny faces.

See ya' all tonight


----------



## MeganH

how can I get the video box to post instead of the link?


----------



## cassie

hi Nancy



can we see some pics of your clipped boy??





Megan can't help you much there, when I posted a video it worked fine... had the youtube little sign

p.s I love your boy he is gorgeous what stunning markings and beautiful head!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

any ideas on why pn might be standing like shes parked out...any other mares stand thid way


----------



## Equuisize

I was going to ask how long she'd been standing like that?

Wonder if she is helping distribute the weight?

It's fascinating to see her tonight after only grabbing

glimpses off and on today.

She looks huge tonight! Like baby is using every inch of space

she has to offer.


----------



## LittleRibbie

O.K. Enough coffee and cream for a couple days, plenty of Marlboro Ultra Lights, package of English Muffins...I'm set for a few more days of Peanut Gallery! maybe it does feel better when she's spread out like she's been doing but its confusing b/c I cant tell if she's peeing. Nancy, i bet your little one is happy to have a little rough cut. Does Michael like the horses?

I dont know if she looks "huge" to me but she doesnt seem to have the alien looking foal sticking out of her like she had last week...it looked like you could trace the outline of the foal on her bellies sides.

O.K. Im going to whisper this...I have to admit....I love the look of her tail when she swishes it around...good call you guys!!

well I have to get Suzis cam up..went to the store and hubby had everything all messed up so he could read craigslist!


----------



## MeganH

I agree her tail is beautiful in motion


----------



## cassie

good work Heidi



her tail is stunning!!





she is standing quietly right now,


----------



## LittleRibbie

thanks Megan and Cassie!

hey Cassie..is that suzi standing in front of the fence...I think Im seeing her swishing her tail but Im not sure? Sorry, I really think that just the time ive had PN on here my eyes have gotten worse...Im never on the computer this much!


----------



## cassie

Heidi I'm the same!!I have to wear my glasses alot more since watching our girls meant to get my eyes rechecked soon anyway.

yeah hey question... when Peanut lies down does she do really heavy breathing????





the last 3 days, sunday monday tuesday, she has become the biggest tail swisher!!I'm just hoping that it means the stork and filly fairy are on their way!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

cassie, you know with PN, she very rarely lays down and never when Im around so I dont really know about heavy breathing...although at times people post on MS that she appears to be breathing heavy...I just dont know. Sometimes if shes outside in the heat to long she appears to be breathing this way but I rinse her right oof and cool her down and shes fine.

Cassie I know you have been unable to milk strip test the last fewdays...PN was the same way for a bit...maybe shes used to it but she gives it up pretty quick lately....just wish it was lower


----------



## cassie

ok cool I was just wondering if she had or not






I'm wondering if maybe the foal is sitting on SUzie's diaphram... just a guess, I can't feel it moving much any more either... can you feel Peanuts??


----------



## lcwallis

Wow! That tail is really flipping tonight!

Lynda


----------



## LittleRibbie

she is acting a little Farrah Fawcette like tonight isnt she!!

Lynda, I love the horse in your avatar...tell us more


----------



## Equuisize

Good eveing swing shift watchers.

Kidlets tucked in for the night....so I am free to watch.

Diane, I'm so sorry about the loss of the very wee one...dang.

Karina, How fun to watch Sunny at work, loving his new job.

Love Peanut with her new do. Hard to think she could be more

beautiful, but she is.

Gonna be warm here for a few days, and the flies are sticky as heck.

I took the advice to Heidi, and cut BabyZee's (the daddy) tail down to

the ground. I do it several times I year but hadn't done it for awhile -

it was dragging behind him about a foot. He's got a serious fly swatter now.

We stood and laughed at BabyZaky tonight with his new haircut. He raced in

and out of his and his mom's bedroom, raced around the paddocks - likes that

haircut and that it'd cooled down and the pesky flies were gone.

He thinks he's so cool now. Funny funny little boy, trots so big, just like

his Mommy. As always it'll be fascinating to watch him grow up.

Cass asked for some photos of him so I will post them to Suz's page.

DON'T anyone laugh at his rough cut and hurt his feelings...he thinks he

looks special. (Actually I think I'll post - forgot I haven't downloaded

the camera software yet. Hmm)


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Nancy, I cant wait to see little Zaky's new do. Will wait a bit to let you load. yeah, peanut I think is liking her tail down. I just went and gave her the last of her hay for the night and she's been doing this coming at me w/ears back and mouth open...she is just dying to eat me.Times like this make me wish she was not on cam and preggo b/c she would get one good swat.Im really at a loss on how to correct this behavior b/c I dont want her doing this when I go in the stall w/her foal. Im thinking she is going to be crazy protective. Other times she fine.


----------



## Marty

I know a LOT about heavy breathing.......


----------



## charli

Heidi-I have missed a lot of posts lately but still watching the cam. Have you changed Peanuts stall partner again? Or are my eyes going bad?



I am sorry that she is being a meany to you....we always take out our frustrations on the ones we love the most. I think a stern talking to her is in order....

Anyway I hope the blessed event is very soon because we will be leaving town again on Friday for my daughters pageant and I will not have time to watch the cam. So you have our prayers for a healthy foal and easy birth! Good luck...you certainly deserve the best!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh charli, thank you, I do hope she goes this week too but Im not holding my breath. Where is your daughters pageant? You have acouple daughters dont you? I may be wrong....which daughter? You guys have fun and i send your daughter lots of good luck..tell her we want more pictures!! Does your husband stay and take care of the animals for you?


----------



## Equuisize

LittleRibbie said:


> I just went and gave her the last of her hay for the night and she's been doing this coming at me w/ears back and mouth open...she is just dying to eat me.Times like this make me wish she was not on cam and preggo b/c she would get one good swat.Im really at a loss on how to correct this behavior b/c I dont want her doing this when I go in the stall w/her foal. Im thinking she is going to be crazy protective. Other times she fine.


I'm not thinking Peanut's snaky behavior is so hot either.

Are you verbally/firmly getting on her when she acts out?

I'm always willing to give a bit/very small bit of latitude for being uncomfy

but not so chili hot about letting them get away with much. They have to mind.

She's had babies before so she knows what is going on - not like she is dealing

with anything brand new to her.

No one wants to see you or Skiff get hurt in one of her over-protective snits, now or

after the baby comes.

When Zoe had her first/Sister#1-Zena she was quite protective and we always kept

like a broom standing up between her and us, as a visual barrier, as she was a bit

antsy for a few days. Since, with the other sisters, she's like OK/can you babysit

while I eat, some more.


----------



## Marty

Peanut looks like such a giant marshmello. She's so stinking cute.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Your right ....its not her first foal. After all, the cam watchers cant HEAR me give her a loud, cover your ears NO! she doesnt seem to do it haltered so there is no way to give her a swift jerk...I could however I guess always just put the halter ( no lead line ) on her the minute I enter the stall..then go about my business and if she gets in her little mode I will have at least the halter to make a correction.You mention the broom...I sometimes have my pitchfork right near her face when Im scratching her b/c she can go from loving it to hating it in 2 seconds. Let her spin around and bite the pitchfork handle if she wants to bite something.

doesnt lok like she's up to much foaling tonight


----------



## cassie

Marty when you said you know about heavy breathing were you referring to horses or yourself? Sorry to be blunt I'm just concerned bout suzie at the moment...

Peanut is the cutest thing ever love everything about her!! Besides her attitude of course lol


----------



## LittleRibbie

A Marshmello with teeth that wants to eat me!!

Bless Her Little Heart


----------



## Equuisize

A halter just might work - maybe one with a stubby catch rope

so you could control her head.

Only thing I do not like about catch ropes, I've seen, is if you have to

use it frequently a horse can get head shy.

Then you've got a whole other problem.

She's been good till recently,hasn't she?

Maybe she just needs a reminder that you are the boss and snotty girl

behavior isn't allowed.

Plus, it's not like Auntie Diane isn't waiting for her to vacate that room LOL

Keep that rake close by....she'd find it an untasty treat.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cassie, to set your mind at ease I would at least call and explain to your vet what your concerns are. Before calling get all vitals and be very specific. He's doing this over the phone so its important that he knows this stuff before hand. Im really going out on a limb here and feel free someone to correct me but I think your friend may have put something silly in your head way too soon. Breach? What? where is that coming from....Im pretty sure the baby is still getting into position and for her to mention breach is very odd and w/o proper equipment how is your vet even going to know that yet? I understand your concerns...heck I've come up w/so many things to foolishly worry about its pathetic. Its hard when you mention breathing hard...I have one that breathes sort of loud but i wouldnt consider it hard, is she breathing fast.....heck you know what

just call the vet and have him come out..you will feel much better..I know i always do!

sorry I didnt help you much!wish I could send you a hug!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Nancy, any thoughts on Cassies problem...Im not really qualified to give advice but maybe you can help her with your thoughts


----------



## cassie

Heidi you helped me heaps



Thankyou my friend!!!

I was really feeling quite down about it , I have sent Anna an email and another friend of mine who breeds minis, i might try n get my vet to come out... she looks like the foal is in alright position and everything I think anyway.

I'll wait to see what Renee, Diane and Anna think... I wonder also if Anyssa Park might have some advice maybe I might send her a pm...

Peanut doesn't really look like doing anything at all tonight does she...





come on sweety we need to see at least one foal right now please!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh geeze, i wish I could help you...i just gave you my thoughts...topped with a hug!


----------



## cassie

thanks Heidi!! you have encouraged me and that is help in itself!! so thankyou





Peanut just grazing her stall at the moment


----------



## Equuisize

I agree with Heidi, Cass and just put a note over on Suz's page.

Do whatever it takes to set your mind at ease.

It's good to be proactive without being paranoid.

Sometimes, though I could just smack people - it's like when someone

is pregnant and people tell them all the horrid birthing stories or

experiences. It's awful.

I have to admit though...on years when I have a mare in foal I do not

read anything about other's foalings, etc. until I have my baby on the

ground.

Every bad thing that happens I get worked up over and then worry constantly

until the baby hits the ground.....

Might not work for everyone but it helps Michael's sanity when I'm not going crazy.

I'm heading to bed in a few.........

Peanut seems awfully alert for this time of the morning....are you peeking at her, Heidi

from behind the wall?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Scouts honor...No

Thanks Nancy Good night and will see you on Tues!!......w/pictures of your wee ons new do


----------



## cassie

Heidi I rang the vet, posted what I learnt on Suzies thread, I thought I had taken enough of yours and Peanuts space LOL

she seems to be jsut grazing her stall again... come on baby girl!! we want some action NOW please?


----------



## bannerminis

Heidi I think you can remove the plug from Miss Peanuts bum now - that must be whats stopping her from having that baby





I must say I think she looks a lot happier been able to swish that tail.

How much longer can they keep us waiting



.


----------



## Eagle

well Miss Peanut has slept in the kitchen tonight



She has slowly gone round the room trying to find her favourite spot to have her baby so now she has tried them all perhaps tomorrow will be the night.


----------



## cassie

Haha Renee i think you may be right lol that's definitley her plan lol


----------



## AnnaC

Morning everyone.






I have been doing checks on Peanut since early morning, I just been a bit busy to do postings as well.

So much to catch up on once again!

Loved the video of Sonny, he really does enjoy himself doessn't he? Yes, something needs to be done about those shafts, they need to run 'close' to his sides, so I' glad you are trying to have a word with Bennington to see what they suggest.

Have done a long post on Cassie's thread about Suzie's breathing and feeding - as usual I got carried away! LOL!! Still hope you can understand it Cassie and I hope it helps a bit. And no, Cassie is NOT carrying a breach foal so STOP worrying (I'm a good one to talk, I PANIC at the slightest thing!) Oh and Cassie, sorry I haven't seen/answered your e-mail, I must get round to viewing my mail each day like I used to - I spend too much of my computer time here with Peanut and Cassie! LOL!!

Now Heidi, I think I'm about to make myself more unpopular by what I'm about to say - but please remember that it is just my opinion. You are to be concratulated on how well you look after Peanut and your other animals, and I really admire you for it.





BUT you have to remember that Peanut is heavily pregnant and not too far off having this foal (we hope!). She is feeling fat and fed up (ask any woman in the same position, and ask any husband about how his wife reacted to the same feeling), and while I agree that bad behaviour should not be encouraged/allowed, you have to allow some leeway and try to work with PN to avoid putting her in a position where she feels she just has to say 'oh just go away and leave me alone!'

You haven't foaled her before have you? Maybe she is always like this at the last stage of pregnancy? The fact that she gets fed up with her beloved 'scratches' tells me she simply doesn't want any more 'fussing over' right now. Yes of course you have to feed her and keep her stable clean, so yes be careful and take precautions when you are in there. I also suppose that if the weather is that hot then a cool QUICK shower might make her feel better, but leave off with the brushing and fiddling etc. a bit of dirt in her beautiful coat/mane/and now tail wont hurt!

You may also have to face the fact that for several days she will not want/allow you near the foal (very hard for you I know coz you will be wanting to fuss/love/groom/bath/clip it as soon as it is born. LOL!! - I jest of course, but you get the idea?) NOW is the time (and hopefully you have some time left) to convince PN that all you will be doing is the basic feeding and cleaning her stable, you are NOT going to be fiddling with her at all while you are in there with her (blow the milk tests and peering at her back end) thereby hopefully convincing her that you wont be interferring once she has the foal. Once the foal is here, you can easily do the stable work after she and the foal are out in the field and there will be no need to keep the droppings picked up during the night - you will be fast asleep anyway! LOL!!

I'm sure that after a few days, maybe a week, our sweet Peanut will return to you, probably trying to apologise for her behaviour and thanking you for being so understanding.


----------



## Eagle

Daddy is here with scratches and hay.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Anna, I do agree w/you BUT I really think that I have given her alot of space...alot more now than before. When I go in her stall she comes right to me and looks for the scratches and rubs....but she gives no indication when its time to stop until she decides to eat me. I gave her an actual Bath yesterday...1st one in two weeks...I do rinse her everyday but she stands under the mist hose and loves it...curls her lip when I quirt near her teats. You can not see it on camera...but the girl until yesterday is a filthy little piggy...you all think shes clean and white...trust me shes not.

Basically all Im doing is picking shavings from her mane.

But I will try to not pester her and I will give her even more space if you think that might work but she still has to have manners. Believe me Im not going to go out and





Cassie, Im glad you called the vet. I like to come on here and get peoples thoughts then bring those thoughts to the vets attention...its hard on a forum like this when there are so many people who give great advice. Its hard to decide which advice will work best in your own situation. But i think the people here have had more experience w/minis than my actual vet so its good to be able to run things by him from mini peoples suggestions. Anyway, I will go read your thread and see what your vet was thinking about w/suzi


----------



## MeganH

Poor Peanut. She's ready for this baby just like we are. Can't see her since she's out grazing but I'm sure she's looking beautiful as normal.


----------



## LittleRibbie

I just wanted to check in and let you know that I am setting the low alert. I had to bring her in after the 3rd time this am I have seen her flat out in the pasture. The last time I was able to pick her head up to put the halter on....normally if I ever see her out side laying down...which is not often and only sternal she wil get right up....not this am. This combined w/a few other things is telling me we may see a baby today/tonight....I did say "may see a baby" didnt i!! LOL

diane is at the helm and Im sure renee is here somewhere, Im heading over to get the others situated for this afternoon. prayers are always appreciated, Thanks


----------



## Eagle

I am off to feed my chips I will throw it at them as I run back home


----------



## MeganH

I am here watching the two beauties


----------



## LittleRibbie

IM on it!


----------



## Equuisize

Morning Team Peanut.

I see from the catch up reading that Peanut is

"thinking' this 'might' be a good day for a baby?!?!

Got her up, too.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well I was hoping I could sweep up some hay out under the overhang and tidy up but I dont want to disturb the princess for a bit...maybe later.

got a call right before bringing PN in from the local paper. She is coming around 5 w/her photographer to perhaps do a story on Peanuts "fame" and my not so much fortune.





I know one of the ladies from the park that watches and Skiff seems to think her son works for the paper and perhaps she mentioned it to him.My loving husband responded..great, call me when she's gone!!

so anyway Im not sure if the baby will be here or not by then. Looking at PN it sure doesnt apear that way. When I first brought her in she was still at 6.4.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good Morning Nancy, geeze looking at her now...whos to know. I may have panicked earlier and brought her in too soon but the 3rd time she was laying so close to the wire fence I needed to at least stop her from rolling into it if she decided to roll. I dont know...Im sitting here shaking my head looking at her now.


----------



## MeganH

Congrats for Peanut in the paper! I want to see the article when it is published


----------



## Equuisize

I KNOW ....

Maybe some publicity from the newspaper will

shame her into having her baby.

Hay...accepting help from all quarters, right?!?!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well heck w/my darling husband gone until the lady leaves...I just hope she wont faint on me when I ask her to tie up the placenta





And I never saw smelling salts listed anywhere in the foaling kit!! Great now Im in deep do do!


----------



## AnnaC

Very sensible to get her in Heidi if you are at all concerned - especially if she might have rolled into the fence. Been watching her this afternoon myself and somehow she 'seems' different? Hey I've just seen 3 Magpies in the field outside my window - one for sorrow, one for joy, THREE FOR A GIRL!!!! I looked carefully for a forth but, no, only three!





By the way, in my previous long post, I certainly didn't mean that you should let PN get away with bad behaviour, just wanted you to consider some of the things that might be making her unusually cranky at this late stage, so maybe you could avoid the. But you know me - I find it difficult to put what I actually mean into words. Probably why I ramble on so much! LOL!!

Sooooooooo we might have a little baby PN by morning?????


----------



## AnnaC

It wont be the lady who faints Heidi - now if she brings a male photographer with her..........


----------



## Equuisize

Yeah LOL can't you just imagine someone with no horse

experience, used to sitting behind a desk, being asked

to mid-wife? LOL LOL

I can see it now.

If it actually happens I hope it's on tape for prosperity sake.

No smelling salts in your kit...really?!

Well, just throw some water on her if need be.


----------



## bannerminis

Oh thats great Miss Peanut will be even more famous. Be sure to tell them she has people all over the world watching as well.

I havent seen Peanut eat in a while but I have been in and out but she is hanging out in her toilet area again.

LOL Renee I can just imagine your potato chips faces as you throw their dinner at them LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie

Anna, no one rambles like me! LOL And i do understand what you were saying, you didnt ramble, thanks!!

more good News,

Quahog had his chemo yesterday and bllod work. Vet just called to tell me that he is now regenerating his red blood cells and that although hes not cancer free yet its sigifigently (sp?)less!! He is only scheduled for 2 more chemo treatments but she feels that that should do it!! My day cant get any better!!



...well PN has to foal first


----------



## Equuisize

GREAT news about Quahog.

That is celebration worthy news...made my eyes leak when I read it.


----------



## LittleRibbie

usually about now she would be getting a little gator ade and mushy BP...should I forgo or at least see if she will eat it..thanks


----------



## LittleRibbie

Diane, are you getting t.storms yet... very loud sure sounds like they are heading this way! Dang it!!


----------



## Equuisize

She is quiet now - kind of like with a baby, don't wake them

up to feed them cause you think they might be hungry.

Wait until she starts moving about again, is my thought.


----------



## cassie

Hope you guys are alright in the thunder storm can't wait for our spring storms to start!!  maybe the storm will make peanut foal!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks Nancy, very logical! huge thunder out here right now...Im hoping its just the sky opening up to let the filly fairy arrive on time!






Cassie I just saw the kitties friend in your barn!


----------



## charli

I think I would keep vigilant Heidi-the one mare that I have had foal has always done so during a storm. Usually at night but a storm is a storm and it might be Peanuts thing.

By the way, she looked absolutely gorgeouse last night. She must have had her spa day...wish I cleaned up that good! Oh, I love the flowing tail


----------



## Eagle

Diane, I am here so no worries. Say hi to your mum


----------



## Eagle

be good


----------



## Marty

I love a while flowing tail but actually I would have made it shorter myself. They are especially lovely when placenta clump goo gets attached to them


----------



## bannerminis

Well Miss Peanut is looking relaxed and chewing, she does like to get our hearts racing and then pull the rug out from us.


----------



## Eagle

Be nice now Miss P. no biting the journalist


----------



## MeganH

awww Peanuts photo shoot


----------



## bannerminis

She seems to be in show off mode for the camera lol - how cute


----------



## Eagle

Diane it was a camera lady and she gave Miss P lots of lovely scratches but I was on the edge of my chair, Heidi your kept as cool as a cucumber and miss P was a good little girl.


----------



## bannerminis

Oh she was quite the model and very curious.


----------



## AnnaC

Bummer! How did I miss it? Had the cams up but been cooking food, also not long got in from doing the boys! Still as long as Miss P behaved herself.





Did they take loads of pics and write loads of notes, and did they get all our names - just so everyone knows she has a world wide following! (not serious about all our names really LOL!!)

Tell all, those of us that missed it need toknow how it went/what was said/ etc.


----------



## bannerminis

Not Miss Peanuts photo shoot but look who enjoyed her chocolate biscotti LOL


----------



## MeganH

Aww Karina she is so cute.

My little girl had a different kind of "chocolate cookie" leak from her diaper during nap today.. I just gave her a good bath and am soaking her sheets. Lovely


----------



## AnnaC

Oh WOW! What fabulous pictures Karina. Bless her, she looks so very happy! LOL!! She has the most amazing eyes - lovely pair of Irish Blues.





Heidi, I knew there was something else I wanted to say when I posted my last post, but simply couldn't remember, I do wish I could get my grey cells to work when instructed instead of hours later, if then!...............It was, of course...... brilliant news about Quahog.








I nearly jumped out of my chair when I read you post, shouted YES YES and got some very strange looks from M and the cats. LOL!! I'm so pleased for him and for you too, no wonder you are a happy bunny, you must be thrilled!


----------



## Eagle

I am off to bed now and I am sorry but tomorrow morning my winter wood supply is being delivered and i will have to put a whole lorry load away in case it rains so I won't be able to watch Peanut. Could someone pm me if she looks ready as I will get the message on my phone. Thanks and sorry Heidi


----------



## LittleRibbie

Karina,Oh will ya lookie at that facey!! How adorable is that last picture...too cute!!

What!! no picture of what your wee one left in the diaper Megan






I wanted so bad to wave at the camera and just put my crossed fingers right up in front of you all!!and wink

Journalist?......no....I think Cassie is going to write a better story. She was very very nice but just uuu and aaaa so cute....so cute so cute...I finally had to say....we need to talk softly. it was a little like a bull in a china shop...Im wanting her to be calm and shes right there snapping pictures. :arg! Peanut was fine and never once did she try to eat her...PN actually followed her around the stall looking for a scratch and Im trying to tell her...not to close ..watch her ears..opps maybe thats not such a good spot. All in all it went ok. She wanted to get a picture w/the dogs so that people could compare size but I said no way...none of that so I reluctantly got in a couple pictures just so they could see her size.

Now this girl is also writing the story...I have no idea what will be said as she really didnt say much or ask much other than "shes so cute I want to take her home"!! Never wrote anything down so who the heck knows...maybe she was taping but Im not sure..never saw a tape player. We went and saw the other horses who had just been having a grand old time in the wet dirt. Marty is going to kill me b/c she loved nick



and took lots of pictures of him and he was a mess,dirt,pine needles,leaves, you name it it was in his mane...I didnt expect her till later so I didnt even have a chance to brush any one and they all looked rather beastly after todays rain.

She did comment on my little blue horse necklace from Diane so maybe she will mention that but really....I cant imagine this being anything more than a photo in the paper.

Anna, isnt it great, Quahog is doing so good...I was so worried when I saw the vets name on the phone I almost didnt answer..glad I did now.

Well back to the rock star...Im here now and will be for the day/night...do you think I should let her out under supervision for a bit or just let her stay in and hope she gets down to business, Thanks


----------



## bannerminis

Your not the only one forgetting things I forgot to say it too. Thats wonderful news about Quahog, so delighted for you


----------



## bannerminis

Oh Meagan I just hate those chocolate nappies. With 4 kids I have done my fair share of washing and cleaning


----------



## AnnaC

Heidi, if I was you and the weather is ok, I would let PN out for a while. Even if it is only an hour, she will have the chance of a relaxed wander, a roll or just the feeling of freedom (since she came in early). She's been such a good girl today, she deserves a little out time.





I'm off to bed too, but will be around again early morning, so catch you all then.

Nite nite all.


----------



## Equuisize

Boy do I feel good.

I took a nap after the reporter left.

I was soooooooo tired.

I think I held my breath all the while she was she was in the stall.

Peanut was such a good girl.

She had on her company manners.

"Look at me and how sweet and snuggly I'm being to this perfect stranger

in my birthing suite."

Yeah, you can wish but don't have any wild expectations of the news reporting.

Had lots of experience with that and horses.

Worst one was when they called our Arab/Running QH cross a

Running Quarterback.

Yes! And it wasn't the first article they'd done on him. Geez....

I'll be in good shape for the swing shift.

Karina, that photo of Abby couldn't be any cuter.


----------



## bannerminis

Ok I am now loosing the plot but I am addicted to my camera.

Took a few shots of Tilly today although she was tired so not up a whole lot.

I hope you are not too bored of all my photos and video (its a sickness and I am VERY sick



)
















Oh and Sunset over Ballyhannon


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh my, if PN baby looks anything like Tilly I would be a very happy camper...what a doll baby she is...you dont look sick LOL

O.K. Hubby just got home and Im going to bed for a few hours he has promised to watch and pay close attention to details. I will let the ladies on MS know as well but if I dont post for a bit you know why. He will bring PN in by dark or if it starts to rain. Please let this be the last night we get to see Peanuts big belly....so you better look now!!

Back in a bit


----------



## Wings

Someone will have to let Peanut know she can't get more famous then this!





Nice to know she was on her good manners for the person.


----------



## bannerminis

Ok I am off to bed - a girl needs her beauty sleep.


----------



## MeganH

Beautiful pictures, Karina





Get some beauty sleep, Heidi!

We are


----------



## cassie

I'm watching Peanut for you Heidi, in between going and checking my girl...


----------



## LittleRibbie

Can you believe this girl...What the heck!! Of course now i worry and wonder why was she up and down this morning outside. Today is just a regular ole day of watching. Skiff said she hasnt even laid down yet and she was never down once she was put back in her stall. Will do a milk test before skiff heads of to bed. I just read a little on Cassies thread sounds perhaps like shes making a dash for the finish line



Well let me go pull up her cam too.


----------



## MeganH

Sleepy time for me. Be back in the morning for Peanut and Suzie watch. My belly and head aren't too happy with me for some reason so hope they settle in the night.


----------



## cassie

Peanut just went down!!



come one girl, I will forgive you if you get baby of the month....

hope your feeling better soon Megan!!

did you have a good rest Heidi??


----------



## cassie

a few half hearted rolls and she is back up again...


----------



## cassie

milk test time?


----------



## cassie

Heidi is HAPPY!! drop?? 6.2ph lol guessing


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Cassie, did you see that little happy look. Yes it did drop a little. It wasnt at the very lightest color which would be 6.0 but was lighter than the normal 6.4..so if there is such a thing i would guess about 6.2





Megan I hope you feel better...I swear some nights I get the worst headache just from staring at this screen. I cant imagine poor diane and having her feet feel the way they do sometimes too. Cassie did you find the concert tickets Suzi went out and got for you last night? What a little stinker...wonder what goes thru their heads as they just go meandering away...not a care in the world.


----------



## breezy farm

Is her milk sticky and yellow? I am watching too. Keeping fingers crossed for a healthy delivery!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cassie

Thats so exciting Heidi!!! YAY! its progress and heading in the right direction!! no I didn't find them... maybe she swallowed them, hmmm sneaky girl... better check her poops better LOL





we will keep a close eye on your girl Heidi!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks cassie!

Yellow and sticky? well its sticky but to be honest I dont milk enough from her to even notice the color. I know many people do go by that but me, i just like to get the tiny drop I need and get the heck outta dodge




I dont even milk it into my hand..if i see a drop on her teat I just touch the strip to it. ive got to wonder what this girl is up to tonight....no action and not even rubbing just a few belly kicks and leg stretches. I keep checking my email ...the photographer that was here earlier was going to try to post my pictures on line tonight...I was going to show them to you guy. Looks like i'll have to wait till Wednesday. She said the story would not run till sat...maybe we will have a wee one by then!


----------



## cassie

Heidi that may be the sign, its a change to her norm as it is,

oh definitely put the pics up when you get them!! PLEASE!! would love to see them


----------



## breezy farm

she seems to be glued to one spot, but those ears are really working.LOL


----------



## breezy farm

Wow! A bit of action going on, she was really rubbing her backside! Ok we are ready Peanut!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks Diane as always nighty night...wish we could have had a little more excitement today...at least the photographer wasnt eatten

see ya tomorrow


----------



## Equuisize

Now I lay me down to sleep

I pray the Lord my soul to keep

If I should die before I wake

I pray the Lord a foal for Heidi

to keep.

Night All  See ya tomorrow.


----------



## Marty

Could not resist! Ducking now.....


----------



## LittleRibbie

Marty I asked Skiff to burn that old video of me...how the heck did you get it....I cant believe how much my hair has grown since then.

milk strips anyone?'


----------



## Eagle

Life will never be the same again Heidi.



Great news about the milk test, not long now.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good morning Renee, I was thinking about you last night...you poor thing isnt there someone around to help you move a cord of wood. how far do you have to move and stack?

Dont worry about us we'll miss ya but we be fine.


----------



## LittleRibbie

This is only the 2nd time shes been down since this am cant seem to get comfy on her side

ooopppss up again! and into a pee stance


----------



## Eagle

My wood has just arrived so I am off to get some blisters


----------



## AnnaC

Good luck Renee!

As I have just posted on Suzie's thread, I have been watching the girls for a couple of hours, but all quiet. PN has just done what looks like a normal pile of droppings, so I guess no foal imminently! I'm off to do my boys now, will do catch up (pages I see!



) when I get back in, so catch you all later.


----------



## LittleRibbie




----------



## cassie

yes Renee is Matteo helping you?? we dnt want you hurting yourself...surely you won't move all of the wood in one day...?

come on Peanut your looking SO miserable!!! its time for you to pop out that little filly!!

Hi Anna,



bye Anna LOL


----------



## AnnaC

Caught up! LOL!!

Another night has nearly gone, but Miss P does look a bit restless.......................


----------



## LittleRibbie

This Anna, has just started in the last 45 min. Shes been rather quiet and frankly boring all night. This is good that i will be awake when the sun comes up...i can let her out early...its cooler too. hows Cathy doing...is she still hunkered down in the lorrey? Watching babies and Mommys.


----------



## Eagle

Hi, I am back. Tired, hot and sweaty



I managed to put it all away


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Renee, that was quick! Are you sure you haven't overworked yourself - you must be superwoman!

Cathy is fine thanks, dont think we will be having any nore foals this year - the other two are showing signs of being in season now they are around the boys! She will be bringing the two mares and babies back here in a few days, so she can concentrate on getting a couple of the youngsters ready for a late show or two.


----------



## anyssapark

Did anyone else just see that big jerk Peanut just did. It was like the foal gave a MASSIVE kick, or she had a violent contraction? Weird though, cause shes just standing there again now...


----------



## anyssapark

Some pacing, butt rubbing and side biting...


----------



## lucky lodge

Peanuts seems to be doing a lot of walking around

what colour is peanuts and what colour is the sire


----------



## AnnaC

She's certainly acting a bit 'strange' isn't she?


----------



## Eagle

Anna I had Matteo helping me and we are a good team, he loads it into the wheel barrow and brings it to me and I stack it.

I am just going to give the horses fresh water as it is really hot today.


----------



## bannerminis

I have had the ladies up all morning but this is my first chance to post.

I must say I enjoyed the piano and singing - MORE MORE MORE





I am glad that her milk is FINALLY changing. I hope it will have changed again this morning.


----------



## Eagle

I am back


----------



## cassie

she seems to be standing quietly now... I obviously missed all the excitement!!





breakfast baby for Peanut? PLEASE!!


----------



## cassie

early morning roll from PN, she does stand on a funny angle doesn't she LOL poor baby girl!! Suzie soesn't try anything like that, oh except to snuggle into a ball!! LOL

she is very restless this morning!!



come on baby girl!!


----------



## AnnaC

She certainly likes her bathroom corner doesn't she? Do you think they can smell their coming babies through their poos - I know it sounds silly, but have often found that my mares spend a lot of time sniffing at their droppings as they get very close to foaling?


----------



## cassie

I heard someone else mentioning that too Anna, maybe that is why Suzies whole room has become her bathroom!! (forehead slap) LOL

peanut is out to get the babe in position come on Peanut you can do it!!


----------



## MeganH

Good morning! and Good night!

I have to get caught up on my reading but it seems there is some good news for Peanut!






She must have been let out a bit early..


----------



## bannerminis

Was her milk tested this morning. I am curious to know if it dropped anymore


----------



## MeganH

Alright, all caught up!





Yay for her milk!

LOL at that video

another milk test this am???


----------



## LittleRibbie

gosh i went and sat on the couch around 5am and must have dozed off...luckily hubbie was up by 6 and fed all. Peanut has layed down twice out side just in the time i've been awake. Just sort of wiggling her belly on the cool dirt no rolls. Just did a test a couple minutes ago and its the same as yesterday.....still not that real light light yellow green but close. Shes already pretty warm to the touch and its still early but Im going to leave her out and I have a bucket of hay for her in the stall....hopefully she will go back in in a bit on her own.

diane did you get any of the tornados they are talking about that were in Broward. They mentioned a few other areas they were spotted but I tuned in late on the story and didnt get details. Looks like nothing but heat around here today.

Our refrigerator is on the blink..went to grab oj this am and its barly cold of course i think the warranty is past. hopefully repair man can come today or else we have to lug everything over to the guest house....just glad we have another frig..i guess.

Skiff goes in tomorrow for a double hernia surgery...its a pretty quick simple procedure but hes had the hernias since last fall and just hasnt had time to get it taken care of.

O.k. well Ive typed enough...sure wish Peanut would stop hiding behind the stupid bush....its so annoying.

Have a nice day everyone and I'll be checking in.


----------



## cassie

Be careful with tornados Heidi!!! Although I'm sure your used to them so glad we dnt get them here


----------



## Eagle

I am sending my best wishes for Skiff,



and hugs


----------



## MeganH

Hope all goes well with Skiff, Heidi.




excited to be watching miss Peanut! Sometime soon


----------



## AnnaC

((((HUGS)))) and good wishes for Skiff for tomorrow.





Oooop's Miss P obviously does NOT want her hay in her nice bin! LOL!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

I put her hay in there figuring she would use it as her personal bum rubber whens shes done. Its about the only one left she hasnt destroyed or cracked. I know the handles are still on it but Im watching her.

Renee, Im glad you had Matteo to help you but its still hard work....do you or hubby have to split it all too or can you use it as is.

On Skiffs behalf, thank you for the good wishes....just hope he doesnt milk this thing for days LOL....walking on egg shells with a semi cranky preggo mare is bad enough!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Actually get a load of this.....his old girlfriend back some 20 yrs ago moved here a couple years ago. We just happened to run into her one night at dinner. She calls him once in a while...recently divorced. He mentioned to her that he was having this done and she's called about 5 times wanting to take him....knowing that Im at home watching Peanut.... Well bless this Womens Little Heart....isnt that such a sweet gesture











Actually i do feel bad that I cant take him but he understands and I think our Chef will take him and pick him up. Thank you Diane for the offer, that was very thoughtful. but you are welcome to visit anytime...this time i'll remember the vino! As soon Peanut has her "yearling" I plan to come visit you and see your kids!


----------



## bannerminis

LOL isnt that just soooooo kind of his ex. And of course the men dont see anything wrong with it they just think they are being nice - no angle.

My hubby has had a few ex's try to make trouble and he couldnt see the wood for the trees bless him. I told him he was lucky to meet such a sane person and not have ended up with the crazies









I hope all goes well for Skiff tomorrow and Heidi he is a man of course he is going to milk it


----------



## Eagle

Eyes peeled









never trust an ex


----------



## MeganH

I agree with the others. Never trust an ex. Funny how the men wouldn't see an issue if it was THEIR ex.. but if it's their woman's ex.. forget about it


----------



## Eagle

Yeah Megan SO true. Heidi try telling Skiff not to worry bc your ex is in town too so will be coming over to help you


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well Peanuts laying down sternal out side...she doesnt apear uncomfortable or in any distress just taking a huge load off her feet. Im going to leave her and not disturb...just wish she wouldnt lay so close to the fence..although todays shes not as close as yesterday. when she gets up I'll hand walk her on thelawn for a little better grass.


----------



## Equuisize

Was sure with the new milk reading last night I would wake up to a baby this morning.

Dang ....

More good wishes coming for Skiff. Hope they can make quick and easy repair...those

hernia's are very pesky.


----------



## LittleRibbie

well that didnt last long....how typical.

Skiffs secretary is this stunning, thin beautiful long blond hair 32 yr old...I actually hired her. Shes so much fun and shes great at what she does to help us out.I love her. but she answers all the phones and even plays Skiffs personal messages on his cell and deletes and copies them. But shes so funny she will call and tell me if the x calls or for that matter even if a saleswomen is in the shop and might be flirty. Ive never asked her to "check up" on him or anything...she just does it. Poor Skiff couldnt get away w/anything w/her around.


----------



## LittleRibbie

hi nancy


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## MeganH

Peanut does not want to be watched... she has herself as far in the bathroom corner as she can get so you can't see her well.


----------



## Eagle

i have more wood arriving tomorrow morning



so I won't be around much. I sure hope I don't miss anything


----------



## Eagle

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> With the way things are going -- you probably won't miss much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, we'd be happy if she'd grace us with a little one BEFORE the wood arrived, but at this point, I'm not holding my breath or I'd be dead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .






Good lord, don't hold your breath


----------



## bannerminis

Yeah definitely no breath holding.

I am tired this evening I must say but spend a nice evening outside with the kids and minis.

I have been keeping an eye on our ladies but of course nothing out of them.

They both need a stern talking too


----------



## cassie

I agree with renee Diane dnt hold you breath!! Gosh is someone with you?? Heidi I think you better go for a drive n make sure diane is still alive lol


----------



## bannerminis

Enjoy your evening out Diane. I am off to bed shortly to catch some zzzzz's


----------



## cassie

night Karina!! have a good sleep!!! have a fun evening out Diane, I'm here watching Heidi!!



still lol


----------



## bannerminis

I just saw Peanut laid down in her bathroom and she wasnt comfortable got up and then caught her hunching her quarters I wonder if she has decided to start labour. Did anyone else see her do it?


----------



## Marty

What you need is that tropical depression to hit you. Then she'll foal. Barometric pressure changes is enough to do it.


----------



## Marty

Karina I saw it too. Thought she could be laboring


----------



## bannerminis

I am glad you saw it Marty. Shimmer did that before she foaled - like she had a pinched nerve or somthing. I had never seen any of the other mares do it.

Of course she has gone back to eating now. I think the foal is trying to get out and she is trying to keep her legs crossed


----------



## Marty

Sweet little Peanut so pretty and white

Won’t you have your baby tonight?

We’re so tired and have weary eyes

And watching you swish your tail at flys







You made your bed and have to lay in it

That’s what happens when you roll in the hay with Nick

No birth control pills no diaphragm

So you’re in foal now yes you am!






The time has come so plop out your foal

This must be your ultimate goal

You’re getting evil and want to bite

And oh poor Heidi is such a sight






You’ve almost achieved pregnant elephant status

A lot of months pregnant and you’re the fattest

So if you want relief real soon

Pop out that foal and we’ll be over the moon!


----------



## breezy farm

I saw it too, she seems to have changed shape as well. Love you poem, Marty! Now if only Peanut will listen. Karen


----------



## bannerminis

Great Poem Marty I hope that Peanut takes your advice LOL

She is back in the bathroom. Darn it I promised myself early to bed but now I know I am going to wait a little longer


----------



## cassie

Great poem Marty!!! Didnt see it sorry karina...



she does seem very agitated!!


----------



## cassie

Peanut Is down!!! Maybe about to have her foal!???


----------



## cassie

Heidi where are you?! Peanut is out flat!!!


----------



## bannerminis

There is definitely somthing afoot. I wonder if I should ring just in case?


----------



## bannerminis

She is back in the bathroom but lots of butt scratching, tail swishing and yawning her little head off. Smelling her poops too


----------



## cassie

Heidi just finished checking her out... How is she looking Heidi???


----------



## bannerminis

That poop looks like it could be a cowpatty. I am going to have to go to bed now with my iphone. I hope I dont miss the event


----------



## Marty

Does anyone else think she was laboring for a while there? I swear, this mare really has me buffaloed!


----------



## cassie

I was thinking the same thing Marty!! Should we hit the low alert?? Heidi!! Us aunties need an update please!!!


----------



## bannerminis

I would be leaning towards Stage 1 as she doesnt seem to know what to do with herself and she keeps running back to the bathroom and yawning yawning yawning. She is making me yawn


----------



## cassie

Hmmm Heidi!!! How is she looking? Please let us know?


----------



## MeganH

Love the poem Marty.

I just got in from feeding at the farm a while ago when Peanut was doing a lot of bum scratching. She seemed irritated now is grazing.

still


----------



## LittleRibbie

sorry guys, sounds like alot has been going on. I spoke to marty earlier when PN was flat out. I have a close eye on her for the rest of the night Skiff is using microwave...just a sec


----------



## LittleRibbie

Shes certainlly aggitated tonight but Im reluctant to cry wolf again. She never lays down this early at night. And we are as ready as we've ever been...shes flehming alot tonight too. I will turn the lights up later but I would like to keep it a little dark right now...I need to go close the top of her stall too

Marty, luv,luv,luv your poem but Im still alittle angry that you leaked my musical piano debut video!


----------



## cassie

its not totally related to just now, but I found a really good website that has all the codes for different countries... thought it might be good to put it...

http://www.howtocallabroad.com/

just for peoples info, its really good!!


----------



## breezy farm

Heidi, I really enjoyed the video! How long ago was that? Just curious, Karen


----------



## Equuisize

I'm going to make an observation, based soley on my experiences.

If I am wrong, please correct me.

Keeping in mind my mares are 34 & 35 inches not Peanut-ier's 29 inches

When they are closer to foaling they do change shape just not the shape she

is currently exhibiting -- the shape I can see from the camera angle.

What I see right now with Peanut,

and I can be way off base here believe me,

is that the baby is not in position YET.

She is poking out one way or another on the sides, sometimes very lopsided.

Again, it's my experience, that when the baby is in position, she will look

flatter on her sides and deeper at the bottom of her belly.

Now maybe, as she is such a small girl that doesn't hold true.

I don't have that knowledge as only my stallion & one of his daughters here is 29"

I don't want to throw a wet blanket on the excitement as it can change quickly once

Peanut gets, so to say, her ducks all in a row - Baby, milk/bag or whatever other

indications she is going to throw out when she is imminent.

God please, don't let her have clutch of ducks in there.





Anyway, I am more than happy to stand corrected from those of you with small mares.

Would LOVE, nothing more than to see Peanut have her baby in the next 15 minutes


----------



## LittleRibbie

Nancy, I do/would agree with you but...now this is Peanut and not perhaps some of the fancy show minis that just happen to be small and in beautiful shape. Peanut has always been big barreled or very round around the middle..even prior to being preggo and when I bought her. I thought geeze this girl is way to fat or wormy. I lunged, got her on a good diet wormed...pretty much everything to get rid of her belly and it just never happened. It was actually much bigger ( if you can believe it ) just a month ago. When I look at her from the back now she looks sort of how she always looked prior to being preggo ( Im embarrased ) maybe just a bit bigger. so anyway this does confuse me too. Hope i was clear. Now she settled down again


----------



## breezy farm

Peanut is just plus sized!!! so she will carry differently


----------



## Equuisize

You were clear Heidi,

I've a 32 inch mare here that is ahhh mmmm big boned. She's

been in the fat girl pasture for 2 months and the progress

is very very slow...could just be who she is.

You know Peanut like no one else, you're with her at ground zero

and know her story.

I'm just grabbing at straws here and hoping she really won't

go to August 20th





August 3rd would be perfect or even the 4th.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Karen...Im not sure how to reply..I sort of want to keep the joke going but now Im really embarrased.....the video is not me...its just my silly crazy friend Marty posting something she found and me fibbing with you all...I actually look more like Christy Brinkley


----------



## breezy farm

LMAO that is too funny! I was going to ask how you lost all that weight!!! What a hoot


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Diane, how was dinner? didnt miss much here just Peanuts normal behavior....maybe she should have been named Tease.

diane when you were here would you describe PN as small or bigger boned. I understand shes small in height but Ive seen minis that were her size but I actually thought they were big boned. would you consider her small or big bone. Granted shes got a belly the size of Texas


----------



## Wings

Hey all!

First thing I did was boot up the cameras but nup, no foal from Peanut!





But I think she does look like she is carrying it a bit different from yesterday, I don't watch her as often as the chronic mare stare-ers so I might be off base but she does look a bit lower.


----------



## LittleRibbie

I love the tippy little ears on that filly. I didnt want to say anything b/c Im not sure if I was just seeing things. But earlier when I went out I think I woke her from a 1/2 sleep, she was standing in her corner. Well she spun around and looked up pretty quick but I thought I saw a spray of milk hit the ground. I even came in and mentioned it to skiff....have zero idea if uit means anything or not


----------



## LittleRibbie

Nancy oh my lordy, did you really think that was me....honestly now...oh my gosh..I wonder how many others think that






especially if they only read some of the posts...oh gosh..me and my big mouth trying to be cute





P.S. I do play the piano but we dont have one


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks, I was never really sure how I would describe her b/c I think she has a dishy little face and I think tiny legs and semi refined neck but the belly always threw me a bit. But I do understand how big hips would be great... for your brood mares especially. marty always described Holly as having brood hips and that I could easily see but w/PN I never new what I was seing


----------



## cassie

Diane I love your filly how sweet!!

I have to admit Heidi lol I was thinking that it must have been you via the posts but then I was thinking she doesn't look like that n I was going to wait for someone to clarify because I didn't want to hurt Anyones feelings hehe


----------



## MeganH

LOL at the video, Heidi. I knew ya'll were joking. too funny.

What a beautiful filly!

I'm out early again, sooooo tired. I'll be back in the morning to watch the girls

Goodnight and Good moring, ladies


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good night miss meagan





Hey Cassie, while Im here ...there is someone on the back porch looking for kangaroo recipes...I told them that being an Aussie gal you might know of one or two. I directed them to Suzis page cause thats your hang out but maybe you can go look on the back porch, thanks


----------



## Equuisize

Diane, Darling bebe girl...how old is she now?

So we're on the same page then??....Peanut needs to

get that baby into position/into the birth canal.

I just didn't know if it was a small girl 'thing' I was

seeing with her.

Peanut, I would say is refined even in her pregnant state.

She has lovely hips for a small one to have babies. If you

are going to have a small one foaling that sure is a plus.

I agree it could happen quickly and I think if you even

maybe saw some milk spraying, that seems like even more

progress especially as the milk test had dropped, last

night.

We're all for progress.

It's going to happen sooner than later - like I said I

didn't want to be the wet blanket just wanted to be

educated and realistic at the same time.

Our experiences and mares are all so different / there is

just so much to learn.

Ohh, I was going to say - I am minus 4'11 and very small

framed. You should have seen me pregnant LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie

Dang it..it just dawned on me...someone please remind me tomorrow to go look at my cams and figure out which one is pointing where so that I can label the switches...that way when she does start foaling we can keep it on the camera that has the best shot,,,the switches are in the barn so its real easy for hubby to do ...while he's holding the towels and scissors


----------



## cassie

haha I'll see what I can find, speaking of kangaroos we had a mummy n baby one in our paddocks this morning





we have a group of 12 that come into our paddocs every now and then, but it was just the two this morning.



so cute





Peanut hasn't moved in the last hour or so... silly girl, doesn't she realise that we are expecting a foal tonight!!!


----------



## Equuisize

cassie said:


> Peanut hasn't moved in the last hour or so... silly girl, doesn't she realise that we are expecting a foal tonight!!!



Maybe she's knows life is going to change shortly and she is building up her strength

to chase the little critter all over the place.

Or maybe she's doing a last minute check of her list of names.

Or??


----------



## LittleRibbie

4 11" thats a tiny little thing you are Nancy!! I tried to put the rest of her nightly hay in the middle so you could see her all angles..not sure if it will work w/her though. Her bag really changes sizes alot but it sure is alot easier getting milk these days....can you see that longbulge down her side...its only on the one side


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh Cassie you need to start feeding the roos so they will stick around...wish we could see them some day...though Suzi wouldnt be too happy

Just think you could have the first ever Kang Cam!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Anyone notice her back leg starting to either lock or be very stiff....I havent wanted to mention it but now I do see it more and Im #$#%^ bricks!


----------



## Equuisize

LittleRibbie said:


> it sure is alot easier getting milk these days....can you see that long bulge down her side...its only on the one side


I have been watching that bulge on her side. I keep trying to figure out if it's an arm or a leg LOL

Ease of getting milk seems a good sign, too.

This has been a real learning experience. Even though it'll be nice to see it end for you and Peanut - the process will be missed, as for one thing we've sure learned that sometimes they just aren't on the same chapter of the book, we are.


----------



## cassie

Haha I'll see if we have a pic around somewhere later and put it up lol I dnt want to tame a kangaroo!! Have you seen the kick on those guys!!!! oUCH lol I'll stick to my horses n cows lol its hilarious when my retriever thinks he can chAse them lol he has no hope!!!

4 11" I thought I was small at 5 2" but yep you win lol I'll be home in about half n hour I'll take some pics of suzie n maybe you can see how peanut looks compared? Of course suzie is a bit bigger then peanut lol

She is very happy eating her hay now





silly girl!!


----------



## cassie

I saw it Heidi suzie gets it occasionally! Only while pregnant locking stifles she doesn't pass it onto her babies n only happens when the foal is sitting in a certain spot! I got so scared the first time she did but vet said it's fine I watched peanut n immediately thought of that... Might not be though...


----------



## breezy farm

Would love to see the kangaroos!!! Peanut seems content eating her hay, I guess not tonight, maybe tomorrow morning? I am learning a lot. In a way they are like the goats we raise, they have fooled me many times thinking they are going to give birth. Many sleepness nights and running out to the barn at wee hours in the morning. But Peanut is soon I think, hope. Karen


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well as much as Im not liking what I see... I never saw it before she was preggo and we, last year, did lots of lunging, changing directions round pen and never noticed a thing. But it appears the bigger and longer shes preggo Ive noticed it more and more but never a lock per se. And Im not so sure its NOT passed to foals...if it happens at all once she foals its pretty much a done deal that I wont breed her again...time will tell once she looses her weight and keeping a close eye on the foal i guess....no need to worry now...it already done


----------



## LittleRibbie

I hope your right and it does appear to be the leg that shes most often holding up a tad


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hey, how did i miss that poop..the others were pretty soft but not cow patties


----------



## cassie

Suzie has never done it while not in foal and has only done it twice and not in ages!!!

if Suzie ever did do it while NOT IN FOAL I WOULDN"T BE BREEDING HER!!

was just helping out, it prob isn't it just offering my advice, well I'm going to go play with my girl now,

seeya


----------



## LittleRibbie

Bye Cassie, I know you were only helping thank you and it helps knowing that Peanut isnt the only one...yeah...and bring Suzi closer so we can see her


----------



## LittleRibbie

Do the walls in Peanuts stall look wet to you all? I wonder if Skiff painted.......



them!


----------



## Equuisize

Yep, down like a load of bricks.

Now really, did Skiff have time to paint when he's going in

for his procedure tomorrow?? LOL LOL

I've a few things to get caught up around here if he has time

before tomorrow LOL Temps are waaaaay nicer here, how's that

for bribery?


----------



## LittleRibbie

I would fail miserably as a comic....no Skiff did not paint but i did feel like i was watching paint dry...

When she decides to go down there appears to be no stopping her....once shes down its like she tries to hold real still to see if she can figure out what shes feeling. Then she just decides its her stomach growling ...ooopppsss time to eat....gotta eat, gotta eat


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh great, Diane reading your post made happy tears stream down my face...now I gotta go get a tissue.I always see these things but I figure Im just dreaming....and not actually always sure of what they are


----------



## LittleRibbie

The last few days it seems like shes getting in all her hot n heavy rolls out side in the AM. Perhaps a few of those tomorrow again? She cant seem to get all the way over inside but out side she's quite the tumbler


----------



## LittleRibbie

tail non stop ...poops again?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Now Pee....should we notify Houston? LOL.....nope...not till she eats some more :arg!


----------



## LittleRibbie

I did see the stance...sometimes just stopping and doing it for no apparent reason and just for a couple of sec. Breathing looks a tad heavier too...keeps putting that leg up to her belly


----------



## LittleRibbie

Her back legs seem to be so far apart...good plenty of room to pass thru lol

Looks somewhat more relaxed now but her ears back so something is bugging her


----------



## LittleRibbie

GO GO GO NOW>>>>Dont worry and Im not shy....Im calling ya no matter what!! Please I need you rested for tomorrow. Ive got your # and I doubt she'll go before tomorrow. Nighty night and thanks!!



Nighty night


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good, now I'll feel better ...talk in the AM


----------



## Equuisize

LittleRibbie said:


> I would fail miserably as a comic....no Skiff did not paint but i did feel like i was watching paint dry...


It's not you, it's me.. I am so stinkin' literal.

Michael has great fun with it...he loves my 'Really'

look and never misses an opportunity to tease me.

I see progress since I wrote earlier about her tummy shape. Yipee

Wow I'm beginning to think this may really happen...

Nitey night....all & Good morning to the midnight shift.


----------



## Eagle

The night shift would have arrived earlier if there hadn't been* 7 pages* to read






I see you have been getting excited, could this really be it???? nah Peanut is never going to have this baby





( ssshhhh don't tell her we are excited or she will stop)


----------



## Eagle

I really need to go and put this wood away for at least an hour is anyone else watching this morning? Anna get up it is 7.39am, rise and shine


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good Morning Sunshine, your right...no baby sshhh be quiet...who said anything about a baby.

Hey I wanted to ask you...how many dang animals do you have? I saw on another thread goats and sheep and i know you have a donkey or 2 how in the name of Gosh do you find time to iron too!! Do you wear a cape too and get dressed in phone booths?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Yes I know Cassies here and Im sticking around thanks for asking...go go!


----------



## Eagle

Will chat later, I have moved pc so I can see Miss Spoilt brat whilst I work.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Glad to know your seeing a little progress Nancy...it must all count for something!

Skiff has to get up at 4 b/c they want him at the hospital at 6 AM...doc. must have a 12 0'clock tee time somewhere. Insurance people have been giving us the run around so its been a bit of a pain. One minute this will be covered 85%..then 30% then today another person caled and said its not covered b/c he is going to the wrong hospital...what the hay...does he need to check into Quahogs vet clinic.



so now we have to come up w alot of the $ then duke it out w/the insurance adjuster later!


----------



## AnnaC

Been watching the girls for the last 2 hours while doing other things. BUT due to Cathy making an unexpected visit late yesterday evening, thus preventing me from keeping up with the posts, I now have 9 pages to catch up on!!

So I'll just say 'morning all'




and I'm off to do a read through.





Catch you all later after 'catch up' and morning horses!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Ok Skiff just left, he needs to be at hospital by 5 for a 7am surgery. That leaves me and the dogs...Peanuts been flat several times since you left Diane...one time resting on her butt but w/both legs pushed up like sitting some how. I want to test milk in the worst way!! must wait till later!!


----------



## Eagle

Heidi you are not alone, I am here





I have finished putting the wood away, thank goodness. Hubby sent one of the guys from the factory over and Matteo helped too. I saw her down a couple of times and she nearly gave me a heart attack, I came round the corner with the wheel barrow and she was out flat



She looks a bit restless but not in labour


----------



## LittleRibbie

3rd poop in 30 minutes

Glad your w/me renee and glad you got a little help today too



I cant believe that by midnight tomorrow I will have a foal....this time I can feel it


----------



## LittleRibbie

Wish the sun would hurry up and come up so I can go feed do quick chores w/the other horses. Then stay camped out right here


----------



## cassie

Renne you are alive!! I was wondering where you were phew lol

Heidi I am here



you must be exhausted!! styaing up all night EVERY night!! I don't know what I would have done without marestare, be a zombie thats what and suzie would have foaled without assistance probably, lol I think I need my iron levels checked cos I'm so tired all the time, either that or I'm just working too much hmmmm wonder which one LOL

she is up n in her corner at the moment... all is quiet.



come on miss Peanut, your daddy would love to come home to a little baby foal!!



oh wel actually maybe you should wait till daddy gets home so he can help... reassure mummy, Diane can you go babysit?? LOL just kidding


----------



## cassie

I have a feeling too that Peanut will give you that foal really soon.... can I have a feeling for Suzie too?? LOL Heidi I put the pics up



please oh please oh please oh please,

oh I'm saying that for both girls to have their foals LOL one about an hour or 2 after the other so we can both watch each others LOL

Peanut we give you permission to go first!


----------



## LittleRibbie

I would prefer her to wait till dad comes home but dont tell her that...wouldnt that be something..on the same day...ok we have to whisper now


----------



## Eagle

cassie said:


> ! I don't know what I would have done without marestare,


Or your friends ringing you up in the middle of the night for no reason





I had a really busy day yesterday and today isn't going to be much better. Britt is back in season



so I will bring her home as Pat is here and take the yearling back down to the barn (which will annoy Eagle immensely) Yesterday an outside mare cam back as she is open too, what is wrong with the mares this year
 




Our company closes on Friday and we are taking the roof off and having a new one put on which is worrying me big time as the factory is next to my pastures and I am worried that the horses will get frightened.





Heidi, I think Peanut will wait for daddy to get home


----------



## Wings

LittleRibbie said:


> 3rd poop in 30 minutes
> 
> Glad your w/me renee and glad you got a little help today too
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe that by midnight tomorrow I will have a foal*....this time I can feel it*



I love it when you reach that point!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh, thats not fun Renee especially when you are trying to rebreed a few. What type of factory and roof...are we talking a few days or a few weeks of construction..maybe after the first day they will enjoy looking at something different and be curious and enjoy a little diversion. Poor little Eagle hes not going to know which end is up. But I know you have a huge soft spot for him so you will see to it that he gets a little quality time w/you


----------



## LittleRibbie

Wings said:


> I love it when you reach that point!


I had never felt it before but Im tingling right now just thinking about it


----------



## Eagle

When Britt tested ready this year (first time using milk strips) I was running round like a headless chicken





We have asbestos(sp) roofing on the factory as it is about 35 years old so we are striping it and replacing it. It should take about a week, I am sure it will be fine but I just worry about the chips!

Eagle has a new girlfriend for a week so hopefully he will be too busy to care


----------



## LittleRibbie

I dont blame you. I understand. Im happy to hear eagle has a new girlfriend...is she pretty? Heck he doesnt care he just wants to poke her!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

was that poop or just splatter?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Im heating up my coffee in microwave..cam will be screwed up for a couple min..sorry but I need the caffiene


----------



## AnnaC

Phew!! Managed to catch up!!

I seriously wonder if it is worth going to sleep at nights, when it takes half the morning to do 'catch up'. LOL!!

Miss P back in her bathroom after quite a long lay down stint (for her), was interesting watching her. She certainly has 'changed' over night - looks as though we might be very close..............?

Think there will be lots of rolling today once she's outside, maybe she can shift that baby into its nice correct curve and then wait for Daddy to get home before 'popping' HER out for us all to see.





Dont worry about the stifle Heidi, my fav mare often does it during the last week of pregnancy - tummy is so full of foal and fluids that she 'totters' along with her legs apart and catches her stifle. No sign of it after foaling and never passed it on - none of her daughters do it when pregnant either.

Ooooo cam going 'funny' - is it just me or has anyone else got a problem?

All your fault then Heidi!


----------



## LittleRibbie

anna, maybe there is a way to do audio threads like they do the books...just put your headset on,do chores while listening to our chit chat LOL.

Good to know about the stifle thing..I never worried before but lately I've been seeing little snippets on one of her back legs and had me more than a little concerned. Glad to hear it actually has happened to one of your girlsduring pregnancy.


----------



## Eagle

I was just feeding the kids and hubby, she sure is restless.


----------



## LittleRibbie

I want her to have as much out door time today as the heat allows. I just have to wait till I can see her out side...just a few more minutes!

We have a golf course on the far end of the property if I can get her thru a few trees I can maybe get her on the course and try rolling her down a few hills. It may help w/positioning.


----------



## bannerminis

OK LADY!!!!!!!!

I am booking my flight to Florida as I need to have serious words with you Missy Peanut!!!!!!!

I stayed up till 3am thinking you were going to let us see your beautiful baby and what do I get for my trouble????

NOTHING!!!!!!!!

So watch out I might just have to fly over and explain to you what mares are supposed to do when they are over due and that baby wants to make an appearance.


----------



## cassie

Heidi I hope Peanut foals a gorgeous little filly for you and really soon. I will still be watching just so you know. I just won't be posting much. Night


----------



## LittleRibbie

Karina, you know what....I'd be willing to wait a day or two for you to arrive...I luv it



.....but a few of the other Aunties would like some sleep so I dont know how well that would go over!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hugs Cassie, Suzi just has a little more finishing touches to do to your little girl..she pays much more attention to details than Peanut.


----------



## cassie

Lol thanks Heidi nO it's just your little girl has Been cooking for longer then mine

Sorry for being such a cow earlier

I hope everything went well with skiffs surgery!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Im here too try keep me away 





 

 

watching Peanut i meant..sounded a lil random 





 

well her stable anyway lol


----------



## MeganH

WOW.. that had to be the most pages I had to read to get caught up yet. Didn't count but there was a lot!

Peanut is outside for now.. hope to see her soon





*Now I do have a question for you ladies.* When you are saying you are clipping your foals now, how short are you trimming their coats? I know its so hot out now that it probably helps them to have the fuzzy coat trimmed. What blade are you using? I was worried about trimming the coat at the end of the summer because I don't want my little one to be cold for the winter. Maybe it just depends on how short it is trimmed. There are shows around here starting in September I *might* take Ricky to (hed be about 5 months old) but I didn't want to trim him for the show if it meant his coat would not grow in well for the winter. We are in NC so it gets cooler in September/October and then winter sets in near after.


----------



## REO

I think when she FINALLY foals, you'll have found Jimmy Hoffa! "Oh so that's where he's been all these years!"





{{{{{{{{Heidi}}}}}}} Hang in there girl!


----------



## bannerminis

LOL Heidi I would love a trip to Florida and its somthing we might do in a few yrs but Abby would need to be a little older.

I have been to West Palm beach a few times and I went to Disney with the family I worked for. I do like Florida although not sure I would get on well with the kind of extreme heat you are having now lol.


----------



## Eagle

Heidi for heavens sake, your silence is killing me! I have visions of Peanut foaling behind the bush. OMG helllpppppp


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well lets just say

6.0

Is a very nice number


----------



## LittleRibbie

Dont worry Im watching her like a hawk...shes not getting out of my sight...will bring her in in a bit....now shes pretty relaxed...havent even seen her roll but once


----------



## Eagle

Thank goodness you are there and not snoring on the sofa. Phewwwww


----------



## MeganH




----------



## LittleRibbie

Boy its just starting to get wierd out side..bright sunny on one side ...dark and scarey on the other. But no the sofa has to wait


----------



## Eagle

here she is


----------



## Eagle

looks like it started to rain


----------



## LittleRibbie

Whats with you guys? All ye of little faith...were you all just sitting on your tushes doing a rain dance so you could be sure someone was watching her...I get it no faith...you thought I was sleeping and you all wanted her in the barn and that was why the sky just parted and let loose a rain storm

I got all ye's numbers now


----------



## Eagle

What do you expect, you tell us that FINALLY she is at *6.0 *and then she disappears,



 we are just dieing (sp) to see this cashew 



and yes I am sitting on my tush and doing nothing bc Alby is asleep and Matteo has gone fishing so I am being lazy. All this wood has worn me out


----------



## LittleRibbie

you should have made your hubby get the woody!!!!

you ovulating queen you!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

be safe see ya in a bit


----------



## Eagle

That poop looked runny





wow, it is gone already



that Manure Goddess is on the ball today





I am off to take the dog to the vets, back in a tic


----------



## LittleRibbie

It Was

We'll be here waiting on your return





Hope its just a check up w/your dog!


----------



## Marty

Hello Peanut, nice little girl

How’d you like an epidural?

Get your Lamaze breathing going on

Have your pillow handy to lay upon

Hurry up Peanut you need to get ready

At this point you can name that foal spaghetti!

Call it Cookie Jar or whatever you wish

Just be sure you don’t give birth to a fish!

So tired of talking vulvas and female parts

Discussing runny poo and all your smelly farts

You put the lime in the coconut and shook it all up

So dump out your little French fry and I’ll bring the ketchup!


----------



## Equuisize

Oh Marty, Thanks for the laugh, it's great for stress relief.

I slept so good last night cause I knew I'd awake to the same-o/same-o.

Chevy rousted me out of bed finally by putting his nose under my back

and tossing me up. I'd overslept an hour and a half past when I usually

get up.

May need to call on those extra hours, tonight, if Peanut is really at 6.0 

Now that is progress!!!! Whoo Hoo

How is Skiff? Everything has gone well? Is he home yet?

Don't even get me started on doctors and insurance companies.

After being unwell for the past 11 weeks I could write a book.

In my next life, I am going to own an insurance company and a pharmacy.

I will be able to own a million acres and save all the sad ponies and

puppies.

Who's visiting Peanut? Did I miss something?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Nancy, that was nice that chevy let you sleep a little bit extra today. Good b/c now you can stay up late although I hope she doesnt make us wait to long. Just tested agai to double check 6.0

Skiff got home about an hour ago. our sous chef took him and picked him up...he felt bad leaving but it was fine. Hes alot more sore than he thought he was going to be. He's got 3 insecions and its pretty tender. hope i dont need him for awhile...hes back in bed now.Im getting real tired b/c I havent slept yet but just got off the phone w/my sister and she will watch pn for about an hour when she gets home...thats all I need...a quick power nap. PN pretty boring and doesnt seem to want to do anything....is this normal...to me it doesnt look like even the start of stage one. Last night was more exciting.

marty you are so darn talented...forget the pillow for pn I need a pillow!

Still havent got an answer from insurance people...left hand/right hand B.S. had to pay up front w/c card thank god for credit but I hope its squared away fast b/c now its got interrest added on


----------



## LittleRibbie

oh, the person helping me was our sous chef...she just brought skiff home.


----------



## Eagle

Heidi I am back from the vets and everyone is fed so i will be here and glued until I go to bed in about 2 and a half hours so why don't you go and have a rest.

My little yorky is not well and has a tumour on her boobies



I have been told that they will have to operate and sterilise her too



my poor baby

I am glad Skiff is home and all went well. I will



that he heels fast.

I think Peanut is concentrating on keeping her legs crossed until it is dark


----------



## Equuisize

Glad Skiff is home and resting. I'd be surprised if he wasn't

feeling a bit tender. Hope Peanut lets him rest till some

of the effects have worn off.

I'd be delighted to use up my extra sleep, staying up to

watch Peanut foal.

You know what I've been wondering.....

I don't know how to do polls on here but I've been wondering

as this seems to have been a year to throw the record books

out the window......

*How many mares went over long this year?*

I know Zoe did.....She went 6 weeks beyond what I would have

expected of her. The vet did warn me that she might but with

her foaling record, nothing prepared me for that wait.

There were all the jokes of cooking the boy pieces takes longer

and the special request paint job but - 6 weeks - ??

Just a curiosity that keeps lingering in my mind.


----------



## Eagle

I think a similar poll was done nor long ago


----------



## Eagle

Is she going to have her baby in the tub


----------



## Lindi-loo

Haha love the way Peanut is trying to act all "normal" while your watching her..


----------



## Eagle

Heidi, did you ring your vet to tell her/him that she is testing ready? I always do just in case it gives them chance to make sure they have everything "mini" in the car and ready. I am sure all will be fine but I feel more relaxed if I know they are ready.


----------



## MeganH

wow she was seriously rubbing that tub, wasn't she?


----------



## AnnaC

Peanut certainly looking very unsettled at the moment. So can we take guesses as to how long it will be before she foals? I'll say 7 hours from now - I will check the time on this post once I have poted and make a note!!

So glad Skiff is home - dont you go letting him leap out of bed if you call him to say Miss P is foaling, he needs to move slowly and gently!

So sorry about your little dog Renee, how old is she? Is the lump in her boobs? Do hope she will be ok - sending her and you ((((HUGS))))

Going to get myself some supper now, but will still be watching Miss P., and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Boy, 6 weeks is a long time...god love ya.Yes I did put a call in to the vet, thanks. Renee Im not even sure what time it is now...can I set my clock for 1 hr..a power nap would be great IF i wont be getting you inthe middle of dinner or time spent w/the boys...I'll wait till you post but that would a blessing if you could watch her.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Isnt she a riot w/her bucket....she has that one all broken and cracked...I cant leave it in there as it now has some sort of sharp edges... so probabbly shouldnt let her use it at all....just dont want her to destroy another one!


----------



## Eagle

Sorry Heidi I am here and watching, i was reading the posts on "photo and video"

you go off and rest and I will be here when you get back


----------



## Equuisize

I am here, too, ironing.

Would love to have an excuse to stop and watch something exciting.


----------



## Eagle

Peanut is off to roll





You didn't rest long Heidi


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee perfect Im back and feeling groovy thank you soo much. go to bed and set the alarm. Ive let her out for a bit before dark I think she was rusting standing in side so long


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Have just realised that when 10.02 comes round I shall be asleep - silly me. Still if I'm having one of those night when I sleep for 2 hours, then wake up and cant get back to sleep, I shall just have to get out of bed to have a peek! Or maybe several peeks!


----------



## Eagle

I pray that she waits til at least 1.00am her time so I will be up but I know that is me being selfish


----------



## bannerminis

I am going to guess midnight Florida time which will be 5 am my time.

I hope she foals before I go to bed but I dont think its likely.

I think last night was her equine braxton hicks (her dry run LOL) so she should be good to go tonight


----------



## MeganH

I vote 9:00 pm, Peanut time


----------



## cassie

Heidi I can msg Renee when she goes n karina i can shoot you one across as well if you like. Still wish it was neck n neck between her n suzie



congrats on the august baby Heidi.


----------



## Equuisize

Heidi - you need a rest...

You look like your behinder is dragging.

There are enough people on here for you

to go check out for awhile and get ready

for the night watch.

Please don't make yourself exhausted to

the point of getting sick. I'm worrying

about you.


----------



## Equuisize

Good Diane,

I'm here for 3+ hours until I have to bring the kidlets in to go to bed.

And then I'll be right back in.


----------



## bannerminis

I will watch for another hr or so so definitely get some sleep Heidi - you need it.

Cassie you can send me a message if things start to happen I will have my phone under my pillow


----------



## MeganH

I am watching her.. the kids go to bet in about an hour so I will be able to watch her very closely then










Glad Heidi can get some rest!


----------



## MeganH

Glad you posted Diane cause I was worried


----------



## bannerminis

Good glad everything is ok as thats all we need now she is testing ready lol


----------



## cassie

thanks Diane was worried, when I couldn't see her up...

no worries Karina will shoot you through a msg!



p.s Peanut you better hurry up if you want Mare and baby of the month... we have another low alert on a mini



I'll cross her legs so you have time to foal!! LOL its Peanuts month!!!



I so want Peanut to win as Suzie has no chance now.


----------



## AnnaC

I'm calling a day my friends - it's 12.45 am here!! So nite nite and good luck if Miss P foals before I wake up - I will be sorry to miss it, but I just cant stay awake ALL night, even for Peanut!!

Catch you in the morning.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi , sorry i was sound asleep but then a 747 jet fell on the house and crash boom bang...I was awake, thunderstorms...power may go out but so far just a surge. Need to go get other horses settled for the night then i'll be back

Thank you all for letting me snooze!! I havent read posts but will in a sec


----------



## Equuisize

Ha Ha -- You didn't catch me, going ReallY?....I know a 747 didn't all on the house. LOL I'm sharp today with

the extra sleep, I got.

You on the other hand did not get very long sleep....

maybe you can catch a bit more? Even catnaps are good.


----------



## bannerminis

I am off to bed here is hoping that there is some good news through the night.

Its time to crack that shell Peanut LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true

What's the link to Suzie? I've lost it and finally figured out how to have two little mommas up at once.


----------



## cassie

Night Karina I will msg u if anything,

heidi I hope you have gone back to sleep, good thing Renee isn't here or you would be in big trouble for staying up so GO BACK TO BED!!


----------



## Equuisize

For Peanut:

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=nevertoomini

For Suzie:

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=kingspark


----------



## LittleRibbie

O.K. horses are all tucked in...Im so mad the rain mst have really come down on an angle b/c the corner stall had nothing but wet shavings and I just put new shavings in that stall yesterday!! All cleaned now!! hubby still feeling like crap so I whipped up a can of chicken soup lol...Im such a good cook!! He cant have solid foods for 24 hrs. and I had my usual cream cheese w/a piece of bagel as Skiff calls it. Geeze Diane, Peanut looks pretty boring is this how they always are..I would have thought she would be like she was last night. Still raining but not bad..need to go shut her door and turn overhead lights off.

Thanks for letting me sleep...i cant believe Nancy doesnt believe there was a Jet on the roof LOL

O.K. Need to read some posts.....now i will know how poor Anna and Renee feel every morning


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Equisize now I have both up


----------



## cassie

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=kingspark


----------



## LittleRibbie

Geeze maybe its the lighting that happened when I had to adjust the pixels on the video streaming device but her rear end today looks bigger than ever...whats going on...she was alot more alive last night too thoughts anyone.....what do you win if you guess the time...I'll donate a blue bucket to the winner lol


----------



## MeganH

Peanut was being a little rolly polly


----------



## Equuisize

I need to head to the barn, Peanut watchers.

Take about an hour or so to get them set up for bed.

Be back...


----------



## MeganH

Fair Wind Farm is foaling right now!!


----------



## cassie

Peanut you just lost Mare and baby of the month





its a colt, so obviously the filly fairy is with you guys!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Okee Dokee slow Pokee! Thanks


----------



## cassie

dam thats so annoying come on Peanut!! your meant to keep going forward not backward, we need more activity, some pacing, some up and down rolling come on girl, we need one baby you already missed mare of the month


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thats ok shes my mare of the month...and then some!!


----------



## Marty

She's making me itchy. Did you get her anything for scratching?


----------



## Equuisize

LittleRibbie said:


> Thats ok shes my mare of the month...and then some!!


It's only 8:15PM Pacific Daylight time.....

Wonder what time it is in Fiji?


----------



## cassie

it would be 3:15pm on the 5/8/11




can't wait to be there!! hehe come on peanut can you please get this show on the road!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Marty said:


> She's making me itchy. Did you get her anything for scratching?


yeah, Im letting my nails grow and i let her rub her rear end on a blue bucket 2 x's daily...thats ok isnt it!!


----------



## Marty

Octo-mom? Jon & Kate?

Nope its just little Peanut

Itching her tail with all her might

and rubbing her squishy little butt

Sitting in her little corner

Looking like a big marshmello

Waiting for the big event

Finally got a 6 point zero

We’re hanging in

While she’s hanging out

We’re going to be bald

Tearing out hair out

Little Peanut

sweet and mild

do it now

Let’s see that 4 legged child


----------



## LittleRibbie

I think IMO that the bulge for the last few days has been at somewhat of an angle... bottom to top..about a week ago it was a straight line across front to back

she really looks like she got into the cookie jar over night. I switched one of the lights today to 100watt and its really making her look like a great white whale...but thats fine...it is shark week I think


----------



## Equuisize

How's Skiff feeling tonight or this morning in your case.


----------



## Equuisize

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Yup~add a pretty mane, and a fancy tail and they could be sisters!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ohhhhh poor Peanut - she doesn't look THAT bad, YET

Clocks ticking young lady.


----------



## LittleRibbie

what am I laughing at ...its my mare... :arg!

But they do look very much alike. Like you said mane tail..yup sisters

does she bite?

good morning Nancy, hes feeling better, just got up for a minute as a matter of fact. They gave him a bunch of pain killers but he's not big on drugs. He may have just taken an asprin. Hopefully he'll stay home tomorrow but I doubt it ...he'll go in to work Im sure.

FYI...Peanut will soon be the main attraction at SeaWorld Florida..just needs to pass a swimming test first


----------



## Equuisize

Welllllllll, maybe ....

Maybe sista's from different mothers

LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good night silly girl, thanks for peanut sitting earlier too


----------



## Eagle

Morning all, how are your nerves Heidi? I am just off to feed my hungry lot, back in 20 minutes


----------



## LittleRibbie

I'll be here, Good Morning


----------



## Eagle

O.K I am back, sorry it took so long but I had to do a bit of pony porn


----------



## Marty

By the way I found out Azium is NOT safe for a pregnant mare. Maybe your vet can look in his bags of tricks to find something safe she can have for her itching.


----------



## Eagle

Heidi I hope you are resting bc I am here.


----------



## Equuisize

I'm turning in my watcher badge for the night, to make room for the

next group of Peanut watchers.

Our girl has had some interesting moves tonight...thought maybe one

of her poopy piles looked a bit looser than the apples I've seen before.

Liked some of her stretches, half rolls and continued pushes to

her behinder.

Progess in any manner shape or form is accepted.

Feel free to go ahead and let her perform some sort of magic,

over night, as I'd love to wake up to a new foal and could make

do with watching the instant replay on video.

Hope Skiff feels better in the AM...don't blame him for disliking

pain killers.

Night all......


----------



## Eagle

Night night Nancy, see ya tomorrow


----------



## Lindi-loo

Eagle said:


> O.K I am back, sorry it took so long but I had to do a bit of pony porn



Pony porn..please enlighten me ??





I looked all round the stable Peanut and wheres the baby this morning??..went to bed convinced i would see a cutie baby standing at your feet when i turned on the computer today..must be cooked by now


----------



## Eagle

holy cow!!! look at those ears



She is not a happy camper





Lindi-loo Eagle has a mare here to be covered and she is far too big for him to do on his own



so I have to help


----------



## LittleRibbie

Little mini in your stall

two flakes of hay

You sure do maul

Weve watched you every day since june

sitting here thinking its gotta be soon

While hubby's in bed fast asleep

Im out in the barn checking your teats

Plenty of milk I can feel it at last

If you'll just stand still i'll try to be fast

I look at the color and its not to great

Still holding steady at seven point eight

Back to the house to stare at the screen

Shes acting as strange as i've ever seen

could this be a sign that foaling is near

Heck no shes only scratching her rear

30 more days have come and gone past

How much longer is this gonna last.

Her belly looks low and i can now see a v

I hope the strip tells me were at 6 point 3

I close my eyes and hope for the best

7.0 gosh i hate this test

Back to the house I go stomping my feet

This breeding stuff has become quite a feat

They say when shes ready she'll show you her foal

but these sleepless nights are taking their toll

several days later heading out to the barn

I stopped in my tracks when I heard the alarm

still half asleep a felt somewhat whoozi

till i looked at the screen and saw it was Suzi

All bundled up asleep in the hay

Was the tiniest filly Im sure was a bay.

Cassie was happy I could tell by her smile

Shes not leaving the barn Im sure not for awhile.

Im here still waiting for my day to come

when I look at Peanuts strip and it reads 6.1


----------



## Eagle

Now go to bed miss clever clogs


----------



## LittleRibbie

Sorry, i was here but was working on a little poem for Cassie. Renee,Marty, Lindi how are you guys. Im in shock very boring night w/PN.....this is the most action that been happening all night. A couple rolls and belly kicks. Are you all ok if I head to bed for a bit.


----------



## Eagle

All is fine here, you go off and rest for a while, I will wait for you to get back.


----------



## cassie

thats a very good poem




:yeah:yeah

but you know it will be the other way round!! LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie

Im going to watch for a few now...Renee if you can watch till 6:30 skiff will be up then, but he doesnt know how or want to know how to post and let you know. But HE WILL BE WATCHING!! Even if he's sick I promise someone will be up so please dont wait around and mess up your day o.k promise me or Im not going to bed!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Clever Clogs? Now Thats A New One!

Peanut looks like shes got a dog collar around her neck


----------



## LittleRibbie

Peanut you sure are one sexy hot momma with those moves....


----------



## Eagle

When are you going? I am confused and want to make sure we understand each other.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Eagle said:


> holy cow!!! look at those ears
> 
> 
> 
> She is not a happy camper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindi-loo Eagle has a mare here to be covered and she is far too big for him to do on his own
> 
> 
> 
> so I have to help



oh



you got him a stool i see now silly me !!


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all.





So where is this foal? I even put on my glasses to search her stable, but no sign?? Cant believe that it is STILL residing in that warm comfortable internal space!





I woke up around 5.30am with such a jump, dragged myself out of bed, logged in to LB, just to check.........nothing! Went back to bed in disgust, but absolutely sure another nearly 4 hours would make a difference.......No!! So Miss P, what are you up to? If you would just notify us of your game plan, we would all be very grateful.





Anyway just done the long 'catch up' - more great poems and I love the pic of the beautiful white whale - I can see the 'connection' especially in the little 'secret' smile on their faces!

Off now to do the boys - back for a while after, then busy the rest of the morning as Cathy will be bringing the mares and foals back and collecting three from here to take back for her boys to cover. So catch you all later when I can.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Poor Peanut looking very uncomfortable girl..lots of puffing going on


----------



## Eagle

Diane, I just found a video of my Britt's daddy. What do you think?


----------



## Eagle

hhhmmmmmmmmm is someone heating the coffee?


----------



## bannerminis

He is very handsome boy Renee and floats over the ground. (I am putting on the coffee now lol)

I cant believe another night has passed. I have kept up on my iphone so now I dont get behind LOL

I thought for sure I would be getting a test from Cassie with the good news


----------



## Eagle

Well Skiff should be up watching soon, I hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## AnnaC

Renee, that is one seriously stunning stallion (where is Diane? LOL!) Do you have a picture of Britt's dam around somewhere?

Hi Karina, how are you feeling today?

Yep - another night has passed - guess Miss P had us all fooled with her antics yesterday.


----------



## AnnaC

Renee, that is one seriously stunning stallion (where is Diane? LOL!) Do you have a picture of Britt's dam around somewhere?

Hi Karina, how are you feeling today?

Yep - another night has passed - guess Miss P had us all fooled with her antics yesterday.


----------



## bannerminis

Oh I am good Anna thank you. Hope you are keeping well too and no more escapee minis lol.

I see both ladies are laid down and both looking like super blobs LOL.

Ooops as I type Peanut is up having a wazz. Still they are both little blobbies on legs.


----------



## Eagle

Mummy is up. I hope you slept well Heidi


----------



## Wings

Page 250



wow!

Peanut there better be a foal in there with you when I check this thread tomorrow!


----------



## cassie

Renee that Britts Daddy Is STUNNING look at that gorgeous trot and THAT HEAD!! WOW!!!

well Peanut I give you permission to foal while I am at work tomorrow!! I can be happy with a replay. Renee can you msg me if she goes tonight (my tonight) or tomorrow if your up LOL

yeah sorry Karina! nothing exciting do I didn't want to wake you...

well I'm going to sleep now, will have barn alarm up just in case Peanut decides to have a breakfast lunch or dinner baby!!



p.s Peanut that is fine with us!





night!

night Bree!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

What, no other whale to complete the pod !! Oh well another day. Renee, Britts sire is very nice, I watched another video of him that shows just how fluid he is as well.

I think I asked you this before but cant remember, does Eagle drive? I noticed on another thread that studs over there are tested and driving was something on the test.I didnt do a test on PN today but may do one in a little bit. Surley she cant stay at 6.0 for 3 weeks can she?






anna you must be happy to get a few of your wee ones home.

Well Im off to do a few dishes, have a couple horses to wash and perhaps a dog or two. hopefully Peanut will do something other than eat today!

Thank you to all the am starers


----------



## MeganH

Come on Peanut. This foal is coming so spit it out!

Hope everyone had a good night/day.

I'm convinced PN does not want to be watched so she's holding out.. but she can't possibly hold out for too much longer. Let's go Peanut!!


----------



## MeganH

Wow Renee, Britt's daddy is beautiful! Thanks for sharing that video!


----------



## Eagle

Yes Heidi Eagle can drive but I don't have a cart for him right now.


----------



## MeganH

wow PN just plopped down quite uncomfortably in the bathroom


----------



## Eagle

Oh Diane, i wish i could get my horses to look as good as yours! Sighhhhhh


----------



## MeganH

Beautiful pictures, Diane!


----------



## Eagle

If only we were closer bc hubby has a wallet and we could be partners


----------



## LittleRibbie

Eagle said:


> If only we were closer bc hubby has a wallet and we could be partners




















I would think Renee you would have fun driving Eagle around the little streets in Italy. You mentioned you lived in a small village...Ive never been to Italy so maybe Im all wrong but I just vision little narrow sreets, hills lined w/these old stone houses and the smell of garlic and spaghetti sauce LOL and you driving Eagle and the kids riding bikes! Am I close?


----------



## Eagle

so close it is spooky



Are you watching me through the computer





oh but I don't smell of garlic! well I hope not


----------



## LittleRibbie

Eagle said:


> so close it is spooky
> 
> 
> 
> Are you watching me through the computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh but I don't smell of garlic! well I hope not


What!! no garlic?

Have you always lived in Italy?

I forgot to ask, how did your little dog make out at the vets the other day?


----------



## AnnaC

Diane, your boy is absolutely stunning, but then I've always loved him - even in his furry state in a fuzzy phone pic.





Just thought, dont forget that if Diane's got the 'stock' and Renee, your hubby has the 'wallet', then I have the grass - can I join the partnership, pretty please.


----------



## Equuisize

I guess since I didn't wake up to a baby it was nice to have a

video of Falco to watch.

He is just wonderful.....

I LOVE watching these little guys strutting

their stuff. They are so stinkin' cute - just thinking and acting like

they are such big horse boys.

Makes me laugh.

Diane, Spotty is one handsome dude.

Funny how so many of the mini appy's seem to have more 'style' than

their bigger counterparts?

Why is that, do you appy folk think?

I am not normally drawn to appy's but I've seen some mini ones, Falco

and Spotty, as good examples, that are so attractive...


----------



## AnnaC

Now wouldn't that be marvellous!! I can dream too.


----------



## bannerminis

I"M BACK - did you miss me





I didnt even get to tell anyone I was disappearing for a hectic day lol.

Been up to my eyes in the usual feeding and trying not to kill kids and also had to go through loads of clothes that the kids have grown out of and bag them for charity.

Also while I was doing that I was also watching the Nations Cup (showjumping in Dublin) - pretty good multi tasking.

Then had to go bring Banner and his girlfriend Sassy up from the Castle field and bring Slaney and Buck back from their field and move Sunny and Rosie down to where Slaney was and then the usual mucking out, feeding and then bedtime routine. Oh and Shimmer had a bit of hows your father with Banner (she was very happy)

So now putting the feet up and I might even go wild and have a glass of wine.

I see Peanut and Suzie are still in one piece although for some reason Peanut looks smaller - that baby is coming out tonight (I think...................I hope.................



)


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness Karina, I think two glasses would be more apt - what a day!!

Cathy managed to bring the two mares and the babies back here today. Got the top open barn ready for them yesterday, and they now have the whole 3 acre field and barn between them. The foal's travelled beautifully sharing double compartments with their dams (mares not tied up) and sped off like mad things across their new field! LOL!!

We caught up the two 'escapees' and took them with us back to the 25 acres and their friends. The we caught the three mares that Cathy wanted to take back with her to get covered. Had a bit of a job getting them out of the gate coz everyone else was saying 'me too, me too' and pushing to get out and come to.

Back to the yard and a quick fiddle with the lorry internals to make room for the extra horse. They all loaded straight away, bless them. I'm sure it must be the fact that they find that lorry so comfortable - and approve of Cathy's careful driving - coz the first time they ever loaded was for the 11 hour trip when we moved to Wales in 06, then two years ago they all loaded perfectly again to go to Cathy's for covering, so this is only their third trip and they all just walked up the ramp and in! Such good girls.





Diane, I hope your little Celena doesn't do a Suzie and Peanut on you!





Poor Peanut was quite frantic with her itches tonight when she came in, but after a little while she calmed down to brousing with just the odd scratch or two. I wonder why she does this, something must be 'annoying' her, but I dont think even Heidi knows what it is. It really is quite strange though isnt it?

Off to check on the girls - also hoping tonight will be THE night for Peanut.


----------



## AnnaC

Miss P seems to have disappeared off out into the field again!


----------



## Eagle

Hi all, I had the farrier here this afternoon and the chips were all very well behaved, even Dipinto my yearling was an angel. I have been teasing Britt as she was due in yesterday but she wants to kick Pat to Timbuctoo so fingers crossed. This evening we have been out for dinner then we went to the village fair that is here for a week, I fear that the boys will want to go every evening agghhh. You girls have all been busy too. Anna I am very pleased that you have joined Diane and I in our dream venture.

Peanut just popped in and she seemed huge, what is she up to?


----------



## Eagle

See you all ( so to speak) tomorrow bc I am off to bed. The weekends are hard for me to watch but I will do my best. Night John boy


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Ladies, it took me a few minutes to catch up. Geeze I would love to bring something to the partnership table....uuummm not too sure what i could bring that would equal anything you all have. How about Chief Manure Godess and barn tidy-upper. Would that work maybe.

Diane,about 5 years ago I went to a show ...I cant remember where in Fla. it was but I think it was at like a big pavillion and they had a miniature horse farm out front of it...Paddock something miniatures I believe. Would Spotty have been showing there w/a gentleman handler. I know it was not Catch b/c Ive seen him numerous times at shows. For some reason I believe it was Spotty...Nancy I have never liked the big Appys...well rarely liked...but the mini ones if they are leopards...I love....and they have to have tails....Spotty does!

so i do agree w/your comparision.

busy days here..3 dog baths....3 bridle paths,3 hoof sandings and major moisture lotion....they are all so dry lately!! Peanut was in and out depending on where i was to watch her. I gave her a good rinse and curry thinking maybe the sweaty heat itchiness would subside alittle. I think when you saw her really rubbing she had just had her rinse. Took care of the cruddy teats too. i dont know why i'll bother but will test PN again just for the giggle "it makes no difference" factor tonight.

We got no rain today...we are forcast to have storms Sat and Sun. Well Ive had the horses loose most of the day...lets go see if their ready to come in then its off to open up a can of soup for Skiff who is feeling good but still pretty tender lifting anything...drats I need some hay moved LOL

See you all tonight

Good Night Renee, Anna, morning cass


----------



## bannerminis

I am not the biggest spotty fan but there are a few that I really love and would cross with my mares if I could.

Diane your boy is stunning and has the most gorgeous head. No wonder you think he is so special.

Here is another boy that I really like (Cola) - he belongs to a friend and was MHAI Champion under Bill Fairchild last yr. (its my photo hence why I can post it)







Oh and I have software that will let you turn your pics into pencil drawings or paintings so this is what happened when I turned it into a pencil drawing.


----------



## Wings

I just love it when colour is the icing on the cake



Beautiful animals!

I am obssessed with movement, it's my main breeding goal. To me you don't get good movement without good conformation, I also feel that movement gets overlooked in some breeding programs because we don't ride them. And then I say I just want good movement because I like watching it myself





I need to find a video camera and film Pallidon's trot, it really is somthing else. Not that I am biased!

Miss P I was so sure there would be a bub this morning! Get to work little girl


----------



## bannerminis

I agree about movement, I hate a short choppy stride. And to get great movement you have to have great conformation.

When I am looking at a horse then I look for these things in order:

1. Conformation

2. Movement

3. Presence

4. Colour (the icing on the cake)

I do also like to see a nice head as it does finish of the picture.

One of my pet hates is when I see someone showing a horse in trot but they dont let the horse move.

My mare Slaney is a BIG moving mare and she would never look right if I was only ambling beside her. I have to stretch my own legs in order to show off her great stride.

I am showing a horse for a friend at the MHAI Champs this yr and I am so looking forward to it as I havent shown since last May 2010.

I dont have to do any of the grunt work but I get to show him. I showed him as a yearling and he was Reserve Champion Yearling. I will now be showing him as a 3yr old. Cant wait. Hopefully will have loads of photos to share too.


----------



## Wings

Little Dreamy in my avatar? She outmoves everything here, even Pallidon. In that pic I was trotting her out in a circle so that is her restrained movement. When I work her on a straight line I can be sprinting and she is still powering away at a trot. She is on my 'start in harness' list!


----------



## Marty

Hi Team Peanut





My first riding horse was a a sorrel blanketed appaloosa I bought from Kickapoo Ranch in North Fort Myers for $350.00. My first bag of feed cost me $3.15.





Been so busy trying to get a card order out so I can make a customer happy and get that paycheck!$$$$$ Its almost feed day! But its so hard when I have to keep stopping to stare at Peanut, I loose track of time. Hey Peanut, I can't afford to stop working like this you HAVE to spill it tonite please?





















Hey guys while I am here I want to encourage all to also please enter the CMHR online show. Not all horses are as lucky as Peanut to have a loving home so please take a few minutes out to enter. Super nice prizes too!


----------



## bannerminis

How do we pay for our entries. I will definitely enter a few.


----------



## Marty

Thank you Banner! Directions are on the pinned info. If you have paypal you can send it to our paypal account button on the website. If not, you can snail mail to our treasurer. I can tell her its on the way so you can go ahead and post your entry if you snail it from Ireland it would not arrive in time. Refer to the directions posted. (((( ))))


----------



## bannerminis

I have put through the money now via paypal but will leave posting pics till tomorrow as I think I am ready for my bed.


----------



## MeganH

Heidi, did the journalist ever send you pictures for the article? Isn't it coming out tomorrow??


----------



## Wings

I'll be entering after I get paid next week



I'll probably make it just in time for the deadline!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well it didnt take me long to catch up, thats good. Not much happening w/the girls i see. Skiffs been here all night using this computer seeing as he cant go to the office. Usually i havea bigger screen to watch but hes only given PN a little 3x3 corner and I have to look over his shoulder to see her.

I just saw suzi for the first time tonight.

I cant believe PN is still keeping us waiting...tonight just looks like tail twitching only. has anyone noticed ..does she seem to be itching less tonight...Ive seen her a couple times but Im not able to see her much tonight and skiff has no idea


----------



## LittleRibbie

Really, the fresh hay at midnight is only b/c it might keep her mind of the itchys. Funny, I dont know about you guys, but the black flies have all dissapeared here but still have these little gnats at night...just the few minutes i was out there i could feel them on me. And we still have June bugs...Im always refilling water buckets b/c they all go for the big swim.

The newspaper article is supposed to come out tomorrow or today..what time is it...what day is it? SATURDAY so you know i will have to get right up and head to my favorite 7/11.Well Skiff needs to finish up then I'll be back.


----------



## Equuisize

Been a quiet day with the girls, it seems.

I've been in and out of the house all day,

checking the screens when I breeze thru.

I can't see much of Suz but Peanut looks _as if_

_she __may be__ slimming_ out on her sides....

Every once is awhile I've caught a slight downward

view today, but not full one enough to tell for sure.

How does she look up close and personal?

Any new milk reading?

After her hitting 6.0 I'm so surprised we're still

waiting on her.


----------



## Equuisize

For sure, she can't hold out forever.

Did I just see her poopy in front of her outside door?

Picture is a bit fuzzy - looks like there may be more

than one spot?

Rest easy in the ol' recliner, Diane.

I'm not far behind you, for heading to bed.


----------



## Equuisize

Not sure who else is on besides me so in case I'm the only one

on alert, for the moment, she just pooped again, in her regular spot.

That's twice in like 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Marty

I'm here and she's YAWNING! Did anyone else catch that?

_Experts say yawning is the precursor to active labor. After more pacing, the mare lies down on her side and rhythmic contractions begin. These contractions are quite obvious as the mare's feet are rigidly extended, legs tense. She may pace between series of contractions, which become stronger, occurring every few seconds. In the ideal textbook delivery, the contractions continue until the mare's "water breaks" Then, if all goes well, contractions continue for a short time and the foal is gradually delivered._


----------



## Marty

ummmm Heidi? I think this may be a good time to shorten up that tail more and get a little braid in it as much as she will tollerate so you can see what is going on under there. We might have lift off.


----------



## Equuisize

I didn't see the yawn, Marty....

I'm moving between the computer room and the laptop in the family room.

I did see two good half rolls and a lazy attempt at a 3rd.

I was thinking about her tail with a little wrap if she'd tolerate it, too.

Just might be closing in on her staring role.


----------



## Equuisize

Clocking out for tonight.

Next shift of Team Peanut should be checking in soon.

Hope to see a wee one in the AM.


----------



## Marty

I'm heading to bed and I have the answer phone on high so if anything starts to happen for pete's sakes CALL! Be sure to leave a message so I can hear it in my bedroom and I'll get up.


----------



## Eagle

Night shift is here and running late sorry




I got up late and then I had to feed the horses, dogs, goats, mule,pig oh and the kids too (human ones that is) Marty do you want to pm me your phone number in case Heidi gets over excited and in a tizz when it comes to the crunch? That way she can run out to the barn and I can wake you.





I want to take some photos this weekend for the show but my horses are all out in the pasture looking fat a dirty



I might as well just make a donation


----------



## Eagle

It is Saturday morning here so I won't be able to watch her all night sorry


----------



## Lindi-loo

They will both be up here all day even when i go out i get my daughter to keep an eye out lol as if one pony isnt enough to be watching 



 the internet has alot to answer for..i cant switch off unless i miss them now..cant believe your still hanging on Peanut come on girl once you go im sure the others will follow shortly after..go girl go


----------



## AnnaC

All seems relatively quiet with Miss P right now - perhaps she's gathering her strength of the Great Event???????

Suzie is much more restless, pacing about her paddock.

I dont have paypal, but daughter Cathy does, and we do have a couple of pictures to enter Marty, but does PP automatically turn money from sterling to dollars - how does it work? Actually I must ask Cathy, she may know!

I'm around quite a bit this morning so will be keeping a good eye on both girls - surely we will have a least one baby soon?????


----------



## Eagle

Morning partner





I used paypal to pay for MS and it was fine. Mine was euro to dollars. I wish I had some good photos of my chips


----------



## cassie

Heidi I can't believe Peanut didn't foal overnight!! oh wait she still has time!! BREAKFAST BABY!!!!





she was waiting for me to get home what a good girl. LOL MEMO to Peanut, Cassie is home now you may have your baby now please, wait forget the please THIS IS AN ORDER!!! LOL

just kidding guys lol she will have it when she is ready






LOL


----------



## Lindi-loo

I think Peanut is pysching herself up ready..shes flat out


----------



## MeganH

Good morning/ Good night ladies





Looks like PN used the bathroom everywhere last night. She was down sternal (in her bathroom again) when I turned on the computer, then has been walking seeming a little unsettled.

Hope everyone is doing well. Wish I had some good pictures of my little man to put into the show.

Can't wait to see the Peanut article





I agree she looks to be changing shape on her sides a bit. Suzie looks to have changed a bit too


----------



## cassie

They are brilliant!!! Good work Diane wow poor peanut with that belly! Heidi your so pretty


----------



## bannerminis

Oh those pics are just wonderful and that pic of Heidi and Peanut is just gorgeous.

We definitely need to see MORE of those photos and of the other horses.


----------



## Eagle

Oh wow thanks Diane, she is fo pretty in a colour Photo. Heidi looks like a great too


----------



## MeganH

Love the pictures! Heidi you and Peanut look great! She is such a pretty horse. LOVE your barn too.

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## LittleRibbie

cassie said:


> They are brilliant!!! Good work Diane wow poor peanut with that belly! Heidi your so pretty


So pretty?....looking at the crows feet Im thinking this should have been an article about chickens. And i opted for the botox in my double chin and belly....





Well Peanut didnt make the paper today...I cant believe the Zorba the Greek festival got in but Peanut didnt...well maybe they will publish a special Peanut Edition



!! She did mention that it may not go in till Monday b/c weekends they already have a lot going on...oh well.



I hope every one is enjoying their week end...what fun things are we doing?

Well Im going to go look at the photos diane sent me and check back in a bit


----------



## Lindi-loo

Pictures are fab so nice to see her and you of course in true colour..shes a really pretty mare


----------



## Eagle

LittleRibbie said:


> And i opted for the botox in my double chin and belly....


I knew it



you have had plastic surgery since your first single came out


----------



## Marty

Has anyone else here just fallen head over heels in love with Peanut besides me?


----------



## cassie

Yes I think we all have she is one very special mare who is going to have one extra special foal!!! we love you peanut!!!


----------



## Equuisize

Great photos....as a photographer, the reporter did one fine job.

Have more to share?

How is our Princess this morning?

How did those poopy piles from last night look?

And how is Skiff feeling? (That question wasn't an afterthought, Skiff)


----------



## MeganH

I saw Skiff in with PN earlier today. Hope he is feeling better.


----------



## AnnaC

What fabulous pictures - brilliant at showing us just how gorgeous our Miss P. is in full colour. And I too live the one of you with her Heidi. Hope you will publish a few more for us to drool over.





So, are we going to have a foal tonight??


----------



## Equuisize

AnnaC said:


> So, are we going to have a foal tonight??


Let's not be fussy, Anna... LOL

This afternoon would be just fine.....

Oh wait a minute, is it getting to be night time at your house?

If it is, then tonight would be good, too.

To bad we didn't get a video of Linda's mare foaling, we could

run it on a continous loop for Peanut to watch - just as a

reminder of what she is supposed to be doing.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks everyone. Ive been spending most of the day in the other barn. Pretty big rain storms earlier and still out there...I think its remnants of a tropical storm that was brewing but sort of fizzled out. just heavy rain no thunder. I hope it will stop so PN can get out before tonight. Nancy, I told Skiff you all have been asking about him...he's better he actually was up earlier and went out and fed for my. He's the type that hates not being able to get out and do things...frustating to him.Poops have been real runny so Im not holding my breath but it may be tonight or tomorrow. We open up 2 of our snack bars in the next couple months and it takes time to go paint,move in equipment, we usually do some sort of improvements every year...so this foaling better come to an end quick b/c I really need to start thinking about next seasons events. Well the rain has started to stop so I think i'll let our little love child out for a bit so she can roll in the mud




:arg! Although I know doing it makes her feel


----------



## bannerminis

Ha Ha looking forward to seeing a Muddy Peanut for a change as she always looks like she has come from the Salon





OMG I really hope she foals.

I had another busy day so dont get to post too often but I do have the ladies up


----------



## MeganH

Enjoy some good rolls Peanut



I see she would rather be hanging out in her stall as she is right now.

My poor husband has been working all day on the fence. He had to build a big drive in gate and it took longer then he thought it would. After the fence is finished we will be building our mini's shelter/stalls for him to finally come home next month. We go an visit him again tomorrow morning.. then back home to get back to work.

So glad Linda's mare had her baby, wish we could have seen it!


----------



## breezy farm

Message to Peanut" The *Full* *Moon* will be running from the 12th to the 14th this month, but we don't want to wait that long so just disregard.


----------



## Eagle

Hi everyone, i am sorry I have been away but I have had a very busy afternoon/ evening. I will tell you all about it tomorrow. I am off to bed now. Please don' write a novel whilst I am sleeping unless it is to chat about PN's new filly. Lol

Night night


----------



## LittleRibbie

G'night Renee...I hope your busy day consisted of good things happening



and all is well.

Peanut i really thought would look forward to some good ol'rolls but she really didnt want to be out much. I did throw her halter on and let her drag me where ever she wanted to go in the yard...she was so funny...she wanted to check out all her old stomping grounds...dragging me around stopping whenever she found grass that suited her!! I tested her again today and its as light on the chart as the chart can go...almost yellow. The milk itself....I dont get enough to even tell if its white or yellow. She is so itchy back/under there....she gets almost zen like and finds little weeds to help w/the itchies. Her little nipples have always been about 1 inch apart and have been pointing straight down but now they are almost 3 inches apart and REALLY hanging straight down...if she were human I would suggest a little lift job. She got her regular food and added a couple soaked alfalfa cubes and a handful of BP, nice and mushy for dinner as a treat and SB thought it was a great idea and asked to have it every night



I havent dared leave the house to go to far so I guess I will have to bed her down w/the regular hay if she decides to go tonight.

Karina, how you do everything you do is beyond me...so if your not watching PN thats ok I know your here in spirit!!

I wonder if Linda has left the barn yet today...she was probablly moving her bed in there all afternoon...I know i would be!!

I feel for your husband Megan....things around here always take longer than expected...my husband is so picky it took forever for him to build just PN little pasture...every fence post had to be exact/straight...he was checking w/a level every 2 ft! Once your projects are done there is always something else your going to need...at least thats what happens w/me.

Well Diane, I hope all is well w/your son and he's all moved in. did you get stuck w/any of the storms while moving him? If you decide to curl up early i will understand and I have your # to get you out of bed if PN does decide to ..............Im not saying the F WORD!!!


----------



## bannerminis

Did you show Peanut the test strip and explain that it means she is ready LOL

I am off to my bed now but I have seen yawning, tail swishing, belly kicking and side nipping.

I wont say the F word either but we as always live in hope

Night Night.

Will have the phone under my pillow (I just cant miss the action now)


----------



## breezy farm

Been away all most of the day couldn't wait to log on and see the F***s, but alas there are none. But I did see the pictures, stunning! Heidi you do look like Christie Brinkley!



Really nice photos. Karen


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thank you Breezy..I know the resemblance often gets me in trouble out in public....I know Nancy right now is saying to herself "REALLY"

Love you Nancy





diane, I knew that would happen...you way over did it...thoughtful of your son to feed though.

Thanks you everyone for not saying the F WORD...cause I really think by not saying the F Word she may start doing the F thing tonight!

Im starting to bite at my sides,yawn and i think I've swished my own tail a couple times tonight so perhaps this will be the night for an F !!

I just saw her do a really runny poop right down the wall :arg! Well Im here for the night so I'll be back shortly

Lots of butt blasting going on now


----------



## Wings

Marty said:


> Has anyone else here just fallen head over heels in love with Peanut besides me?



Certainly not!





I always thought she looked nice but those photos show just how beautiful she is! I admit, I've avoided having greys in my breeding herd but I might have to reconsider now.


----------



## Hosscrazy

> Has anyone else here just fallen head over heels in love with Peanut besides me?


Well, with 2,585 replies and 27,573 view to date, I'd have to say yes!!!



:yeah



:yeah

Liz N.


----------



## REO

I've been thinking she was waiting to have the F word on my 24th wedding anniversary on Aug 7th to let me know she likes that stall painting I did.





Well..........

She can let 'er rip in a few hours!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Liz








thank you for the nice compliments. britt , you mentioned graysand I've always sort of felt the same way..I like the real dark steel grays but not really Peanuts gray. When I saw her listed for sale and she wasnt too far away I just figured I'd go see ...not really thinking i would bring 2 home that day. She was by no means a rescue but I just felt bad b/c she had no shelter, not much of a yard, wasnt a people horse at all..she and Popcorn were velcrowed together. Anyway I brought them both just b/c I wanted to ..never expecting to breed her but she blossomed here and I think being closer to the house and the extra attention she gets is making her even better.

If i was to go looking for a horse to breed Peanuts color would surely not be what I'd be looking at.

This brings me to Diane.....this is from another thread and the few spot/snowflake/varnish questions. Im learning but still find it very confusing at times...years ago I always thought if I bred a leopard and another leopard it would guarantee a horse that would be extreme leopard...well I know thats not the case but. You've seen Nick, what would I be looking to breed him too if i were wanting appy coloring...course I would love the leopard spots but just some spots would make me appy!

Wish PN would show a little more enthusiasm this evening!!


----------



## Equuisize

LittleRibbie said:


> I know the resemblance often gets me in trouble out in public....I know Nancy right now is saying to herself "REALLY"
> 
> Love you Nancy






YOU, Heidi BUT I know you were trying to catch me, again, going _really_?!

However it's been so long since I've seen Christie Brinkley I might bite on this one.

REALLY!

I just spent 3 hours out in the barn and pasture watching and taking photos of Zaky meeting a couple of his sisters.

Only ran thru a couple times to peek at the computer ........ Peanut could have

been taking advantage on one less set of eyes....but NOOOOOOOOO.....I come back and what's she doing?? Eating....I believe she must have lettered in eating, when she

was in school. She could even have a Master's degree.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Nancy, its like shes afraid Im going to stop feeding her once she F. so shes never going to F





Robin, Happy Anniversary To you ...almost...I bet thats exactly what shes doing...waiting to F on your special day...I hope she does F after midnight.



Robin, hows your hubby doing...last i heard he had hurt his foot or leg too didnt he/ I hope hes feeling better. Are you finished F ing now or do you have any of your own to do?

P.S. On the divider wall those are not poops..I swept the shavings back to the middle so what you see are the black mats. She is not standing in a stall full of pops...i promise you


----------



## LittleRibbie

Sounds like we need to do alittle talking diane, thanks. as soon as the one i have F..something to think about.

boy her ears are pinned right back w/lots of flehming. Too early to go check on her but dollars to donuts those are cow patties in there!


----------



## REO

Thanks Heidi! I can't believe Karrel has put up with me so long!





His foot is doing ok. It looked like he might have broken 2-3 toes. Then the poor guy slipped on soap in the shower and fell! But he's doing fine!

Oh yup! I'm done foaling ours!

(I was going to say F-ing ours LOL)





We had 5 babies! I finally put them on my foal page!

Then I foaled out both of Mary's mares. So I got to foal out 7 mares this year. My fav sound is that first baby whinny!

I have to hit the hay now but I'll be checking back in the AM!

Night!! Love ya!


----------



## REO

On cameras.........

Cow pies plop, road apples bounce! If they bounce, then they're not soft F-ing cow pies!

LMAO! @ F-ing cow pies!


----------



## LittleRibbie

now thats








G'night and Im glad you had a great F ing year!! Hopefully your Anniversary present will be waiting for you when you get up!!

nighty night


----------



## LittleRibbie

Took a shower earlier ...something tells me i should get dressed and not be in my leopard nighty tonight!! Lots of poops and yawning and strolling the stall. Maybe flannels will be o.k.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Im ready..its the black and white Piggy Boxers w/The CMHR tee shirt....perfect F ing attire!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Nancy, come on PN s getting boring...3 hrs of photos and we have yet to see any...dont be keeping Zac all to your self. Has anyone heard from Linda...She most likely cant get the computer to work in the stall!!




Come on Linda...the little one has to sleep ya know!!


----------



## REO

She's in labor!!!


----------



## Equuisize

I'm torn between uploading photos and 'thinking' we've got sumpin' goin' on

in Peanut's bedroom this evening.....

Making it hard to multi-task.

Think it's time to see your night wear, Heidi.


----------



## REO

Peanut! NOW!


----------



## LittleRibbie

I sure hope it Pea nut

Diane my cell 239 273 6547


----------



## REO

I'm not kidding. She'll go down again. She's in labor right now.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Robin I would be overjoyed...Happy Anniversary by the way



Im going to go spy for a sec and


----------



## cassie

I'm watching then!!


----------



## cassie

yawning!! Reo if you are correct can you come after and make your prediction for Suzie?? please LOL


----------



## REO

Did you see that contraction she just had?? She can't hold out much longer! Good luck Heidi!

If she don't foal tonight, apply a plunger to her noonie so she won't make a liar outa me!


----------



## REO

I know the signs and body language


----------



## cassie

fingers crossed Heidi!!!!


----------



## cassie

oooo lying down then back up again and mega yawning,


----------



## REO

She's nearly to the pushing stage now. She's had at least 2 standing contractions so far.


----------



## Equuisize

Give up eating Peanut just for a few minutes and your

Mommy will give you the biggest treat you could ever imagine.


----------



## cassie

too true nancy!! its your time Peanut!!


----------



## REO

Heidi are you around the corner making Peanut look at you & put off Foaling?


----------



## REO

She's pushing!!!!!!


----------



## Equuisize

I'm in tears here and she's not even my mare.

Come on' girl - we're rooting for ya.!!


----------



## REO

Those butt scrunches are contractions.






I do know the signs!


----------



## REO

Ahhhhh!!!!!!! I wish Heidi were in there checking inside to see what's coming so she can help early if needed. Wish I were there!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

This is scaring me a little. I think maybe a little repositioning may be needed??


----------



## cassie

you do Reo good work!!

do you reckon maybe the foal is in the wrong position??


----------



## cassie

YAY!!!! good work heidi n Peanut!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Whew! Glad he/she is out.

Great job! And congratulations!


----------



## REO

I'm glad she helped! I was going NUTS!!

I tried to call both numbers but got a machine. Wish I'd been on the phone with her but the baby is out now!

Oh yes I take foaling dead seriously and I'm VERY good at what I do!


----------



## cassie

YAY a gorgeous little foal!! CONGRATS HEIDI AND PEANUT!!!





happy birtdhday little BABY!!!












:ThumbUp


----------



## cassie

naw YAY so glad!! look at those legs!!


----------



## Eagle

well done girls












I am sooooo happy Heidi, I can't imagine the amount of butterflies in your tummy right now


----------



## a mini dream come true

:yeah



Congradulations Heidi and Peanut. Wonder job!!! Sooo happy for you


----------



## cassie

Diane are you on the phone again?/


----------



## Equuisize

Wonderful job Peanut....what a good mommy.

I'm proud of you Heidi....my teeth chattered thru the whole thing.

You looked calm and cool on the outside ....

Welcome little foal....


----------



## Eagle

we can live with a colt, he is out and mum and baby are fine so who cares


----------



## cassie

what a beautiful little foal!!


----------



## Lizzie

Congratulations to the Peanut family.





Lizzie


----------



## cassie

haha yep does my tonight sound good to everyone? LOL Diane did we confirm a colt??


----------



## Hosscrazy

OMG - just got back from dinner and look at what I see!!!!



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## REO

It was the _way_ she did them. I knew that was real contractions. I knew she was in early labor long before I said anything, but I wanted to be sure before I posted she was.





One thing for sure, Heidi wasn't alone LOL!

CONGRATS my friend!


----------



## zoeleeme

HAPPY BIRTHDAY~!










My daughter says a boy pees forward and a girl pees backward!! Good Job Heidi! Good Job Peanut~!


----------



## cassie

ok its healthy and GORGEOUS so we can wait!!


----------



## Equuisize

I 'think' that baby's eating hay already LOL

Like Mother, like child





******

I'm still on the clock, for another hour of watching - we could do another one tonight, Cassie.


----------



## Hosscrazy

Woo hoo!!! COLT!!!!!!!!


----------



## cassie

YAY A COLT!!!!!

HOW EXCITING!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS HEIDI!!



:wub



:wub


----------



## cassie

lol I wouldn't mind that at all Nancy!!

congrats to Heidi, Peanut, Nicky, Skiff and pony watching!! LOL


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations Heidi, Skiff and of course Peanut and Nick.


----------



## cassie

trying to stand up already!! GO LITTLE GUY GO!!!


----------



## Eagle

Is he all sorrel Diane????


----------



## Eagle

Thank you Cassie for waking me up and thank you for insisting



I went to bed at 2.00am so I was in a very deep sleep.


----------



## Equuisize

She stood after foaling at 12:37 AM and passed the placenta at 1:17 - pretty textbook.

Even though she stepped on it.

What a girl Peanut....

Now get that long legged son of yours up for a little frolick.


----------



## Hosscrazy

Up and standing - YEAH!!!


----------



## cassie

yes very well done REO!!! THANKYOU!!








up on his little legs!! how cute!!


----------



## cassie

first drink maybe?? what a good little boy!!! HOW CUTE!!

I can't wait for it to be me with Suzie!!


----------



## Lizzie

Do we all get to help name him? I think you should name him Global Vision, since so many eyes all over the world, were watching.





Lizzie


----------



## Hosscrazy

How about Cameron -- Camera On .. !


----------



## Lizzie

I have not kept up with all the posts, so don't know the true colour/names of the mare or the sire Diane. Can you fill me in please?

Lizzie


----------



## Lizzie

What fun! I'm very honoured.

Lizzie


----------



## Equuisize

This was one exciting Saturday night/Sunday morning.

Thanks Peanut for having your little boy on my watch.

Boyz Rule!!!!!

I'm going to clock out for today...going to keep my 'watcher badge'

as Michael is golfing all day tomorrow and I can pretty much stay

glued to the screen. Well as much as the ponies will let me.

I'd like to see him poop and pee but that can be for the next set of

watchers, coming on, to do.

Aren't the morning crew going to be excited to see what happened

while they were sleeping?


----------



## Lizzie

That'll teach 'em to sleep on the job.

Lizzie


----------



## Eagle

O.K Miss " I have a new baby and I am too busy" where on earth are you??? We want a cyber group hug




This wonderful team has produced a wonderful little boy and we want to congratulate you and here all about it from your end.





He is starting to look bay as he dries up, does this mean he won't grey out?


----------



## cassie

I LOVE THE NAME GLOBAL VISION absoloutly LOVEL!!! hey little Cameron you cutee little thing!!


----------



## Eagle

Lizzie and Nancy, I am here! Cassie sent me a msg at 6.15am and got me up. I wouldn't have wanted to miss it for the world


----------



## Lizzie

Who and what colour is Dad? I presume Mum is a true gray?

Lizzie


----------



## Equuisize

Eagle said:


> Lizzie and Nancy, I am here! Cassie sent me a msg at 6.15am and got me up. I wouldn't have wanted to miss it for the world


I'm so glad you were here, Renee.

*Been quite the haul but what a ride!!*

Glad he pooped. Thought he was doing 'something' but the view was fuzzy.

I think he's doing a great job being a little boy right now.

I'm not going to show him the photos of 7 week old Zaky flirting

with his sister today...don't want to give the new baby boy any bad ideas.

OK, now I'm going to bed, I think ~~ LOL


----------



## Eagle

Geeze, look at the legs on this guy!! what is he, part giraffe???


----------



## Equuisize

Eagle said:


> Geeze, look at the legs on this guy!! what is he, part giraffe???



As we like to say, He's got legs all the way to his butt.

Did you see him walk under his Mom's tummy though...so stinkin' cute.

I'm having a tough time heading to bed....My brain says Zzzzzz but not

by eyes, yet.


----------



## Lizzie

Got it Diane. _Very_ handsome boy.

Lizzie


----------



## Eagle

The birth has been recorded so the sleepy Aunties will be able to watch the birth too






( If Heidi agrees of course)


----------



## LittleRibbie

I camnt seem to take my eyes off little Cameron ( love love love it



) Im still praying that he is latching on enough and swallowing

First I just want to let you know how much I appreciate you guys. Its like winning an Academy Award and making sure I remember to thank EVERYONE...I havent read all the posts yet b/c Im still making sure Cam is doing everything he should be. I think i just saw a little pee but Im not sure...I did however step in the Poop ....it was beautiful little poop too...so I know hedid that








I saw bubble right away and sec later the hoof...then a nose which made me panick...but the foot was just under the chin and I was able to get it right there and all was fine....need to heat my coffee and



did i tell you all how much i love you...THANK YOU!! and Cassie, an extra special hug goes to you.....it is soo worth the wait...I cant wait to see Suzis filly!! hes already running


----------



## cassie

YAY he is gorggeous running around already!!! cute little BABY BOY!! Heidi you must be THRILLED


----------



## Equuisize

I 'think' he just peed.....

You did a fabulous job, Heidi....

Good night, everyone. See ya in the AM.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Should he be drinking more?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Anyone please


----------



## Equuisize

He's fine .....

He's a fine strapping lad..

Peanut is going to drink like there is no tomorrow though.

Well, that and eat _MORE_, if that's possible.

Did you see that punkin' with hay in his mouth LOL LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie

I do see him gumming the hay its making me nervous...I just want to make sure he gets enough to drink and Im thinking maybe the hay isnt such a good idea after all


----------



## LittleRibbie

cant believe i m still crying he looks from here to have a little white on his tail...PN has been so grouchy Im just happy he doesnt have horns


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks Nancy...guess i should go make sure shes got a full new bucket of water...can PN still have gAator ade at lunch or should i stop that for baby do you think.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Happy Anniversary Robin


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah



Hoooraahhh Well Done Peanut girl a beautiful baby for you too..so pleased everything went well for you both..



 :yeah 



 Hes gorgeous..2 out 1 to go come on Suzie you can do it


----------



## Lindi-loo

LittleRibbie said:


> I do see him gumming the hay its making me nervous...I just want to make sure he gets enough to drink and Im thinking maybe the hay isnt such a good idea after all



my lil one is gumming the hay too scarey stuff lol..think we'r being over protective "grannies"


----------



## AnnaC

MANY CONGRATULATIONS HEIDI!!















Just logged in (late!) and there hw was!! He's huge and very strong looking. Well done to Miss P. He's gorgeous.





Now going back to read all about it.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Born so close together lol how exciting and they look the same 





my lil Dinky doo this morning all dried out

 

worn out after all that running around

 




 

look at all that hair


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh Linda he's darling. Hes just a little lighter than Cam. Every little thing is making me a wreck..he runs, I dont want him to fall, he nurses, I dont want him to hurt his little neck,now hes laying flat out, Im afraid hes not breathing.

i think Renee said, you stay up for weeks making sure the foaling goes well then you stay up for weeks making sure the foal stays well! See now i just want to go out and make sure hes o.k but IMO he seemed to be pretty active so maybe he is just resting

hi Anna, someone did catch it on tape so I will let you know when its posted!


----------



## Wings

WOOHOO CONGRATS!



:HappyBounce

I can't believe I missed it but I was so excited when I booted up the cam and saw that little bundle having a snooze!

The lovely Peanut seems quite attentive



:wub


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! You have had a very exciting night! So glad it all went well for Heidi - no wonder she was so uncomfortable and grumpy lately with Cam's long legs prodding at her all the time. Love the names - are you going to keep them Heidi?

He really is a very strong fella isn't he, and Peanut looks so happy with her new son.





Congrats to Robin, well done for getting everyone alerted so promptly on what was happening.






Happy Anniversary too!

Also well done to Lindy and Maxime for getting the foaling business underway! Love the pic of your cute filly all dried out.





A huge WELL DONE to Heidi for keeping her cool and helping little Peanut to bring her fabulous son safely into the World.











Has anyone told Nick yet - maybe give him the traditional cigar!

Seriously though, what a fabulous outcome for all these weeks of watching, I'm so very pleased for all concerned.





Come on Suzie, your turn now - tonight would be good.


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry, but I have to go do my boys and then shoot over to Cathy's - got a couple of girls that need covering today. Dont want to take my eyes off little Cameron and his doting Momma P, but work is calling.

Again MANY CONGRATULATIONS!! Catch you all later.


----------



## lucky lodge

OMG I cant beleive i missed it iam spewing ive been watching these 2 girls for what 2 months and i go out for 5mins and bang theres a foal ,,,,well any way congrats heidi on your lovely colt have you got the birth on film so i can see what i missed.........


----------



## Eagle

Heidi, this is what all breeders pray for:

1) text book birth

2) placenta passed quick

3) baby up and nursing

4) baby poop

5) happy and healthy mum and foal

You have the whole lot



All your hard work and excellent horse care has paid off and you should be very proud of yourself.



This has been one fun adventure and I feel privileged to be part of it. Now someone pop that wine bottle


----------



## LittleRibbie

I am such a sap....I cant even read the posts w/o crying. it appears that Peanut doesnt even want Cameron over near poor Silver Belle...i dont think she minds as she got some mash and goodies right along w/PN. I havent been out there to actually see pee but hes gone in the stance several times. When I was in the window he made another poop so thats good. I cant wait for a few more days so I can see him really run in his little area.


----------



## LittleRibbie

I have lots to say to you Diane but i'll start sobbing again so Im just going to say good night!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh Renee,



we did it!!

guess its too late to go turn nick out w/a few more girls tonight


----------



## Eagle

I am sure he would be very happy to oblige


----------



## Eagle

p.s I cried too, he is just so darn cute!


----------



## cassie

he is SIMPLY gorgeous!! I cried too and I had butterflies in my tummy the whole time!! you did GREAT!! so calm I'm sure I will be jumping out of my skins LOL

oh he just fell over HOW CUTE!!

(of course I will be quietly jumping LOL ahh) so ready for Suzies little BABY!!

oh n no wories renee, I wasn't going to let you miss the birth!!

we are all in love with him already!!

NOW HEIDI do you have a camera?? we would love to see some piccies tomorrow or the next day, I'm sure anyone of us would be more then happy to post them for you, here is my email [email protected]

just in case you need someone to post!!

HI little Cam!!! you are so loved little boy, rest knowing your mum and your aunties are watching you!!!


----------



## Eagle

Heidi with a camera



I think we might have to ring the newspaper again for photos


----------



## cassie

haha yeah I reckon!!!



:wacko LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie

Great idea...never thouyght of that....maybe that why they didnt run the story...they needed more pictures Peanut, the baby and of course ME!!!

Is she o.k sleeping like that...dang i cant tell if she even breathing from here! Peanut looks so attentive..I hope shes not to sore


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh look I sure hope peanuts o.k. they both are so tired.

I keep saying she...I dont know why

HE He He He


----------



## Wings

She is such a good mum



:wub

Did anyone see him do that giant twitch in his sleep and she was just straight across the stall to check on him. And then he stood up



Far too cute!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Earlier when i was out there she stood on 3 legs for a few minutes so that he could get the milk bar...She picked her leg right off the ground!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Britt the horse in your Avatat, Wings....now I love that color!


----------



## Lindi-loo

LittleRibbie said:


> Oh Linda he's darling. Hes just a little lighter than Cam. Every little thing is making me a wreck..he runs, I dont want him to fall, he nurses, I dont want him to hurt his little neck,now hes laying flat out, Im afraid hes not breathing.
> 
> i think Renee said, you stay up for weeks making sure the foaling goes well then you stay up for weeks making sure the foal stays well! See now i just want to go out and make sure hes o.k but IMO he seemed to be pretty active so maybe he is just resting
> 
> hi Anna, someone did catch it on tape so I will let you know when its posted!




Is so exciting isnt it..spent all night watching her running about the stable and all morning sat in the stable with them both..new life is so amazing..im so worried shes laying sleeping and shivering is really cold and damp here today i want to wrap her up in a blanket and cuddle her in..shes fine when shes up and about..should i get her a tiny rug or something??


----------



## Wings

Thanks



That's one of my little appie girls in her clipped coat. She's either a dark brown or black coat base and that is how she's varnished out.



I love what the varnishing does to the coat!


----------



## LittleRibbie

If I were you I would put on a blanket..where you are but its too hot here. lets see what the others think for you to do..is she shivering? in that case YES. If you dont have a small enough blanket perhaps a large dog coat...i dont know just throwing out suggestions.

Did your little one stay in the barn today where its warm/


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hey you OFF TO BED THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## Eagle

Lindi I have a heat lamp in my stall for the foals (you can get them from farm suppliers or some tack shops) and I also have foal rugs, as Heidi said dog coats will work too. You don't want your little one to get a chill, If she is shaking you need to warm her up for sure.

Heidi, stop worrying they are both doing just fine, I would go as far as saying that they couldn't be doing better


----------



## LittleRibbie

thanks renee, jst a little worried that Peanut isnt getting any rest...I hope shes feeling ok


----------



## LittleRibbie

Peanuts Belly is still the same shape as the balloon!! At least i can pop the balloon


----------



## Eagle

I still have a belly and my baby is 3 and a half


----------



## LittleRibbie

uumm, Should someone call Diane and tell her someones using her computer...i bet she doesnt know!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

why is this baby still down?

Or should i say Cams down


----------



## LittleRibbie

Any one know how I edit opening page or title of Peanuts thread to add colt


----------



## Eagle

you need to go to page 1 and edit your original post. click on USE FULL EDITOR and then you can change the title.

Proud Granny is in love


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thank you renee

Diane, I cant see if hes breathing...but Im glad I went out there b/c I could hear the slurps and he whinnined a coupe funny little sounds when PN turned him away! My heart just melted you guys never once mentioned the little whinnies.

Are their tongues usually really pink almost red?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thank you renee that was easy..i hope you guys can still find it!





ive never used a chat room..well once but didnt know what i was doing so maybe I should just always post on this thread

B/C for me this is sort of like CHAT ROOM FOR DUMMIES!!

P.S. I am speaking for myself


----------



## LittleRibbie

someone just emailed and said there is an article in this mornings paper about opeanut...gotta go check it out and Ill get you the link....Naples Daily News


----------



## LittleRibbie

I hope he does that soon!!

cant find anything on line...will have to waitfor the paper tomorrow


----------



## Eagle

Heidi I have a request, would you mind moving the balloon a little tomorrow as they seem to spend a lot of time in the kitchen and it is hard to see him under the balloon.





p.s healthy happy little foals don't just stop breathing! so you can relax granny


----------



## LittleRibbie

I certainlly will. sorry about turning the light off....just thought that PN could get a little rest too.


----------



## Eagle

No you did the right thing, she needs to get some rest we can see perfectly well with the lights out.


----------



## MeganH

I can't believe I went to bed at Midnight (PN time and my time) KNOWING I thought she would have a foal by morning.. and she foals right after I turn the computer off!!

Congratulations, Heidi!





















I have to go back and read about it..


----------



## LittleRibbie

renee, i wanted to add. now i have nothing to compare it with but that sac seemed much thicker than I thought it would be. now thats its over and reflecting back I really wonder if that baby would have got out on his own had someone not been there.

O.k.....just answered a call from my vet ...he said even though baby pooped twice he prefers a little enema to be safe...wants the poop to be alittle lighter in color and softer..thoughts

He will be here around 1:3 2 to check and do iGg


----------



## breezy farm

OMG! I can't believe I missed the birth! I went to bed about 11:50pm. I was watching her but I didn't see anything out of the ordinary so I went to bed. UGH But Heidi he is beautiful!!! I am so glad everything is ok with them both. You are truly blessed. He is so cute!!! Blessings, Karen


----------



## bannerminis

Firstly I want to say and HUGE Congratulations to Heidi, Skiff, Peanut and little Cam. He is just so gorgeous and so well cooked.

Also thank you Cassie for texting me. I watched the whole thing on my iphone.

As always only getting round to putting on my reply now.

Heidi your little boy is just perfect and I cant wait for photos. I think we will all have to chip in and get you a camera - you just have to have pics of this gorgeous boy.

So even though I had the day wrong I think I was the closest with the time she would foal as I think I had said midnight florida time LOL.

Baby looks to be feeding really well. I cant get over how long those legs are and he does look like he is a couple of days old already.

I am so excited for you Heidi - you have been blessed with a gorgeous boy.

Now did someone show this to Suzie???

Cassie if Suzie has started to bag more you wont have too much longer to wait - I CANT WAIT LOL


----------



## Eagle

Heidi Britts sac was thick too and I had to use my nails, I am sure that her foal wouldn't have got out alone. In all my foaling out big horse ( around 15a. Year) I have never had thick sacs so I think it must be a mini thing.

As Diane says a fleet enema will do no harm and it will get things moving. Boys seem to be more bunged up for some reason. ( they are full of crap) rofl


----------



## Eagle

I haven't seen a message from the in laws yet, where is Marty this morning??


----------



## Eagle

Peanut is giving Skiff "The Look" don't even think about coming near my baby or I will nail ya.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Peanut made the paper nicearticle I cant seem to find it when i look online but Ive got the paper in hand. It nice.

The enema went so so...not sure if I got enough in...little stinker closed rightup and I was a little nervous to put in. Peanuts bag leg is bad..worst Ive ever seen it...Im very concerned. But you know me i will think of a million other things to start worring about now w/little cam.


----------



## Eagle

It will take a while for her body to re adjust, give her a bit of time and I am sure she will be fine.


----------



## zoeleeme

I am so happy for you all Heidi~! He is just adorable...You can tell Peanut loves him too and he loves his mommy


----------



## chandab

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## suz

Congrats Heidi and Peanut!! Welcome Cameron!!



I just read the fantastic news and am watching the web cam. He looks so handsome! Can't wait to see him up and running. Would love to come and visit when he's accepting visitors!!



Again - glad everything went well and everyone is happy and healthy


----------



## Marty

The Godmother has arrived. Actually I've been here the whole time. I never left and saw the whole thing, the labor, the birth born at 12:25 Florida time. I am VERY proud of Heidi. She knew exactly what to do and helped born the babe very well, wrapped him in swaddling clothes and laid him in the manger



.

This will be Nick's 2nd solid bay colt. He's going to be a stunner like his half brother Timmy. I love his name(s) too! I'm over the top happy!





















I hope this baby enters the CMHR ONLINE SHOW! I'll help you post your pics Heidi!


----------



## LittleRibbie

I wont bore you with all the letters but isnt this sweet Ive never met this person formally...shes a customer and lives at a mobile home park we cater at. a couple of her grandchildren wrote me great little notes...

Dear Heidi,

Oh! He is so tiny and adorable! Well worth the wait, and Peanut looks so calm and composed. She'll be a good mom to that little guy.

Does he have a name? We've been calling him "Pokey".

Thank you so much for the news! I figured that when the big date finally arrived, it would be while the kids were sleeping. Malaney, Finn and their parents are up North at their cabin in the woods for the weekend. My daughter has a Blackberry, so I forwarded your email with the wonderful news.

It will be a great experience for all of us, but especially the kids, to see the video of the new colt's birth. Exciting to know that the event was observed and recorded from Wales. Amazing. Isn't cyberspace wonderful! Can't wait to see that link.

I cannot even tell you how much we all appreciate your correspondence with Malaney (and all of us) in addition to your hectic daily schedule. Peanut's daily progress has been a topic of conversation with our whole Madden family, from the oldest grandchild to the youngest. We will all be sharing the news, and watching the link.

Laney has been so excited to meet Peanut and the new colt, and especially anxious to meet YOU!

Thank you for all you have done for us and for all of Peanut's fans.

Sally Madden

and: the Madden clan from Racine, Wisconsin

Pete, Marianne Madden and Sean, age 15; Erin, age 14; Emma, age 12.

Pat, Janet Madden, and Jack, age 12 (Durango, CO)

Missy, Jeff Peterson, and Malaney, age 10, Finn, age 8.

Paul and Tina Madden, and Robert, age 6, Sophia, age 3


----------



## REO

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I want to personally thank you REO for the heads-up!
> 
> I was working on a pedigree for a customer, and checked back to the thread and saw your announcement!!
> 
> GOOD GOING!! Thanks -- it made is possible for EVERYONE to watch!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You bet! I told Heidi I was watching & would be here!

I've watched & foaled out Many mares & and foaling signs have that down to a science. Foaling is my FORTE' !


----------



## REO

LittleRibbie said:


> Happy Anniversary Robin


Thank you honey!!





Watch & make sure he doesn't eat any shavings! I know of a new born that almost died from that. They'll stick to his whiskers too. You might want to cover up all the shavings.

Congrats!!!!!



AnnaC said:


> Congrats to Robin, well done for getting everyone alerted so promptly on what was happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary too!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## MeganH

Oh I just love his long legs!







Congrats again, Heidi, Peanut, and Skiff!








I had a feeling she was going to foal last night.. stayed up to watch and got tired and of course missed the birth but so glad she finally decided to bless us with her little boy. Love the name too. Can't wait to see pictures!

Was the birth recorded on Mare Stare?? I'm going to head over there to see if I can find anything on it.

YAAAAY for Cameron!!


----------



## 2minis4us

Congratulations !!



What a good horse mommy you are !


----------



## Eagle

REO said:


> I've watched & foaled out Many mares & and foaling signs have that down to a science. Foaling is my FORTE' !


Do you fancy a holiday in Italy next year Robin? how about during foaling season





Happy Anniversary


----------



## Equuisize

Good Morning Team Peanut & Cameron.

Boy that has a nice ring to it, doesn't it






Mom and bebe boy look great this morning.

Looks like everything is progressing as it should for

a near 12 hour old baby.

I saw you put the hay down....glad you did that to cover

the shavings for a few days. A bit harder to clean but

makes such a nice bed and will give Peanut endless food

which will make her the happiest she's been in a long time.

She looks good this morning. Have to love her Mommy instincts.

Did you get any rest at all, Heidi?


----------



## LittleRibbie

robin..still find it pretty neat that Peanut foaled w/you lovely nursery sign AND on your Anniversary isnt that wonderful 



PS. if you decide to go to italy came I come...I would love to sit side saddle during one of your foalings LOL

O.K. just gave PN her regular lunch but shes not pooped yet..she doesnt seem disstressed or in any pain...just grazing her stall. i expect vet to be here in a couple hours...is she ok till then you think

Thanks

Nancy, you know Im not even tired yet, lots of fan mail and phone calls it wonderful. I will most likely lay down once the vet gets here and gives the 2 thumbs up!

Hes getting lighter...still waiting for the photographer to get pictures emailed back to me so you all can see Cam.


----------



## Eagle

Heidi it will take a few more hours until Peanut poops, I wasn't watching whilst she was in labour but I would imagine she emptied out totally. Just make sure she eats mash only and her hay of course.


----------



## Equuisize

I think when you crash you'll go out for a long while, once you're

feeling assured everything is going well --- And IT IS.

I think you'll be seeing some poop from Peanut soon.

It's just like a woman giving birth...takes awhile to get everything

working again.

When the vet arrives he might take a look at her behinder while he's

there, for the well mom & baby check up.

I love the fan letter..that is just so special, you and Peanut have

had such an effect on that whole family.

Happy Anniversary Robin and Happy 11th birthday to my grandson Reilly.

August 7th is just a darn good day!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks Renee shes been getting all meals..mash..well she only had a snack after foaling, mushy PB w/a side of gator ade for lunch and I made her regular strategy plus an extra 1/2 C w/h2o for breakfast

So i guess Im just jumping the gun. Thanks again


----------



## AnnaC

Just catching up with all the 'congratulations' being posted for you and Peanut, Heidi. Everyone is so happy for you, and rightly so - you have a super duper little g/son there!





He certainly is a lively little chap isn't he, and Peanut looks so happy. Are they going out for a short spell later or will you be keeping them in for the day?

I see Miss Peanut is enjoying having a hay bed bless her. LOL!!

Hope your vet gives Cameron the OK but can't see that he will find anything wrong - he's drinking, peeing and pooing perfectly, so what more could a doting Grandma wish for.





Again, sending Many Congatulations - he's just gorgeous.


----------



## REO

Wish I could go! But I have to stay here and foal out my own mares! I'll have some nice ones coming from Nort and the Pooka!

I guess I'll have to start watching Suzie's thread now LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie

Peanut loves her new 12x15 hay bucket!! now she really gets to live in the ktchen!!


----------



## Eagle

if she knew she was gonna get a 24 hour buffet she would have foaled weeks ago


----------



## Equuisize

Ok, inquiring minds want to know what the vet said?


----------



## Connie P

Huge Congratulations Heidi! I am so happy for you and Peanut!











Now you can let your guard down and get some much needed rest. I am just now catching up on my sleep and our littlest sweet pea is over a week old.





Can't wait to see photos and will be watching for the replay since she decided to foal 20 minutes after I went to bed.



LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Connie,



how is that little moon doing...I still check on him.. sorry just been too tired to post too much. Thinking of CoCoPah too





Well vet couldnt believe the test it was well over 800 and the timer hadnt even gone off yet he said it was really really a great sign ...me being overly cautious... said well should we do another ( I kept thinking of our little Tease )just to make sure you didnt mess it up...well it was then that i think my bill went up about 100.00..he said no this test is just fine Peanut had some liguid gold in her



.Heart ungs everything else was great i had saved, being the manure godess that i am his last 2 poops and they were regular soft reddish color much unlike the black stuff at the beginning...he did not think Cam needed another enema but told me to watch and if hes straining give him another.

Peanut was the great protective mom the whole time..fussy fussy. I told him that although shes only had mash shes still not pooping....he said we could wait and that she was most likely fine but i know when I cant go poop Im pretty uncomfortable so I made him tube her and he was fine w/that...I love this vet...Im so glad he was the one to come out



Anyway hopefully PN will make me a few nice poops...i just fed her. Im going to nap after feeding the others for a couple hours but will wake to check on PN poop progress and little Cam...look at him sleep!! hopefully you will have photos in the AM. if you guys see anything out of the norm could you call me Please but I think we're doing ok.....really!!





Nighty Night Diane


----------



## AnnaC

I am a little concerned about Cameron. He seems to be having trouble drinking - difficult to see on the cam, but he keeps drinking and then either coughing, or sneezing, then trying to drink more and then more sneezing/coughing.

Could it be that Peanut has had a sudden influx of milk, although it is a bit soon for that. Or maybe he got overstressed by the vet's visit (he also looks a bit weaker to me than he did several hours ago, so maybe he is just tired himself out), or maybe Peanut stressing (could see this on the cam during the vet's visit) has made her let her milk down in 'fits and jerks' - can a mare do this? Although stress can do funny things to horses/animals, so guess anything is possible.

Can you get Peanut out for a bite of grass Heidi, that would help with her digestion, but foaling mares often dont pass droppings for ages.

Sorry but we dont do all the foal testing over here (not with a normal lively drinking, pooing foal anyway) so I was wondering what exactly your vet was doing - not easy to see on the cam. Saw them grab him between the assistants legs, and lift his head for something, but couldn't see what else went on and am interested to understand what they do?

Just going back to check on the little chap again.


----------



## AnnaC

He seems ok now! And I can see you there so all must be well.





He is still on and off the teat a bit but perhaps that is due to Peanuts milk being a bit free flowing and he is taking a pause to have a proper swallow of his huge mouthful. LOL!! At least he's not doing the funny stop and sneeze type movement.

Sorry if I worried you!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Sorry but we dont do all the foal testing over here (not with a normal lively drinking, pooing foal anyway) so I was wondering what exactly your vet was doing - not easy to see on the

Anna could you lease explain what you were thinking here...the above paragraph doesnt make sense to me according to the first part of you post

"normal lively drinking"

and yet right prior to this you seemed to see that Peanut was having difficulties..coughing, sneezing. you have me confused...

Thanks


----------



## bannerminis

Heidi I would not worry as he is still learning to use those long legs and something I have noticed with some of my foals is that the legs quiver with the effort it takes to hold them in position for a drink and they can usually only manage a quick suck or two before they fall off the teat and have to start all over again.

I was worried about Tilly as she was such a bag of bones and was under a lot of pressure to hold her squat and drink but I neednt have worried as she was getting loads and peeing and pooping to beat the band.

Also with Tilly Shimmer had so much milk that it was coming down her nose and I would hear her snorting and I would see white stuff coming down her nose. She did that for a couple of wks but that was it and now she is more then able for what her mother can produce and is a demanding little madam.

I assume too that its still very hot so it will be hard on him for the first while as he wont really be able to regulate his temps and that alone will have him tired.

I see Miss Peanut has pooped so all is well and she is still pooping in her bathroom.

I hope you get a good nights rest Heidi - you deserve it.


----------



## cassie

was watching Cam have a little snooze earlier!! he is the SWEETEST little thing on 4 legs!!! absoloutly gorgeous, do you have some pics yet??


----------



## AnnaC

Heidi, I'm so sorry that I confused you - you know what I'm like, I worry and then cant say properly what I mean! Diane got it right, it was very difficult to see properly on the cam but Cameron seemed to be taking a drink then backing off for a sneeze or a cough. I just got worried because a couple of posts previously you had said you were going to try for a couple of hours sleep. But what he was doing can also happen if the mares milk is flooding out a bit fast and getting up a foals nostrils. Any way he was fine a little later so no worries.

We dont have vets out to do checks on foals here in the UK, well not unless something is wrong or it was perhaps a difficult birth. I was just interested in exactly what tests are done - I dont understand what is meant by 'a level of over 800' and 'alarm going off'. I checked on Peanut's cam after your vet had been there for a while, so couldn't see clearly what he was doing. Peanut, naturally looked a bit worried about what was happening, or maybe she just didn't like extra folk around her baby, but I know this was just for a little while and that if these tests are important, then it is worth a little stress.

I was just wondering if it is something we over here should be thinking seriously about.


----------



## Equuisize

Anna, it's not a hard and fast rule to do those tests, for many.

If someone were to miss a foaling and was not sure if the baby had

gotten to the faucets and gotten that important colostrum, they

might choose to do a IgG, just for reassurance. A level of

over 800 is postive that the baby has sufficient colostrum in

his system, to pick up immunities from Mom.

The alarm is the time it takes for the test to process.

Well Mom and Baby check ups the vet usually checks Mom's behinder

for tears and or bruising. Can take her temperature, listen to her

lungs and GI tract for gut sounds.

The foal can be tested for the IgG, they listen to their heart for

heart murmur, look for a cleft palate and give a listen to their lungs.

If you miss a birth, the foals poop could be lost in the stall mess

from foaling, so they might give an enema if the baby hasn't been

seen pooping or is straining.

For some if the baby is up and frolicking around, making it to the

milk bar, is pooping and peeing normally and Mom doesn't seem

distressed in any abnormal way....many do not have the vet out.

It does give a certain measure of confidence especially if it's

your first foaling.

Other's do it just so they have the information in the foal's baby

book for future reference.


----------



## AnnaC

Thank you Nancy! That is just what I wanted, and, as you say, I can see many reasons for both testing and having a Momma and Baby general check up. At least I will be clear about what folks are saying in the future.


----------



## Marty

Coming from someone who was brought up with Lassie on Sunday nights and Fury on Saturday morning, this is better than anything TV could bring in on the satellite! This is real wholesome family viewing, better than any other reality show the networks could come up with. What a perfect replacement for all the trashy garbage on there.

Peanut, you are a true beauty and you look wonderful. Cameron, you are a rising star in the south. Heidi and Skiff, you know exactly what you are doing and are a perfect example of what responsible breeding is all about. No one could have done this better. Wishing you many many happy years filled with the joy this precious event has brought into your lives.

Love from the mountain.


----------



## Equuisize

Your welcome...

I should also have added that if the placenta was salvageable, the vet

can also check it for the owner, it's an additional reassurance that

they are no fragments left inside the mare to cause infection.

I 'think' in Peanut's case, Heidi would know, it looked as when she dropped

the placenta Peanut stepped on it and pivoted so it probably wasn't

a good specimen.


----------



## Wings

I get the vet out after my foalings. For me, as long as the foal is fine, it's more about the mare. My vet checks the placenta and goes over it with me, the mare gets a quick check up and then the foal gets one. if any concerns are raised during this then we'll look further.

It's peace of mind for me and some expert advice. I imagine a few years into this whole breeding thing I'll be able to do the basic check myself and be able to save myself a few $$.

Last year my girl was check at the end of the vet's rounds, he and his assistant were quite looking forward to the whole thing!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Nancy the vet did everything you mentioned...you worded it better than I would have. lots of people may not have had vet out or IgG done because they have had foals and know what to look for in a healthy and not so healthy or foal maybe in distress. I didnt have a clue, I could have figured it out maybe but by then the foal could be dead because I didnt see the signs.Cam looked like he was drinking milk on screen but I could barely tell if he was swallowing anything and I was right there. how did anyone know if Peanut had enough colostrum to begin with..I didnt. Therefore i chose to have the IgG for piece of mind....keeping in mind that they are not 100 %. Yes he passed the menocosin (sp) but how about the next poops ... never saw any, should he have some, color, watery or more solid...I didnt know!! Vet wanted to see what poops I was able to collect. Thought the last one looked o.k but was told to really watch him and if he strains give another enema..just did, but he still hasnt pooped...but if he hasnt eatten how much poop is there even going to be...so now he's still straining and hardly anything came out of him except what I put in w/enema now what? :arg!

Ive had in my head that foals go down fast ...well having a Robin Marty,Diane or someone else that has had a number of foals here would have been wonderful.I didnt , so instead I opted for a vet. Peanut had some alfalfa cube mash for dinner along w/her regular dinner, I did not have any alfalfa for her to nible on tonight but will get some tomorrow. Still havent decided if mom and baby are going out tomorrow even for a few minutes. The weather may determine that and Im not sure I want them out yet but thank you for the suggestion.

Well Im off to sleep and will be up in a couple hours to go foal poop hunting in the stall. If ayone sees any distress please call...but even right now ..my eyes it looks like cam is straining to poop ...what is he trying to pop..he hasnt eatten!!

The placenta was salvageable he spread it out and there were no tares.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Boy, when she wants to Peanut can move better than some cutting horses I've seen. Some of her turning on haunches moves looked pretty darn good. Wish she would let cam do a little exploring on his own.





I didnt see any poops for either one of them but Cam is very active now and nursing lots


----------



## AnnaC

Heidi, I think you were absolutely right to get your vet out for the tests and to check on Peanut - it would probably be good if it became the 'norm' over here too. There is nothing better than that 'peace of mind' feeling and having someone experienced tell you that all is well, especially when it is one's first foaling experience. I was just interested to know what the vet checks were about and what the figures of the test meant.

You know what a worrywart I am and, although we dont do 'routine' tests here, many's the time that I have called a vet out before a foal seems wrong, just because I think I have spotted a problem, only to be told by the poor vet that that particular foal had been on its feet for a lot longer than they often are, so now that it had actually managed to fold its legs to lay down, of course it was going to sleep longer than I thought necessary! (as an example!) Or a mare who still looks a little uncomfortable even after her pain relief etc etc.

Our 'new' vets in Wales are just brilliant, and several times a couple of years ago they seemed to live at my place during the night as I phoned in a panic over something, usually a mare foaling, but not as quickly as I think she should be - I never wait, I leave Cathy at the business end while I'm standing there talking to the vet - ours chat to us on their in-car phones while they are on the way. Once Cathy was feeling a foot and a nose up inside the white bag, and I jumped on the phone straight away. Luckily the vet was not too far away, but the mare got up and down and wriggled around a bit, and Cathy found the other foot on top of the foals head, straightened it out, no problem. Vet just laughed and changed direction and headed home - no charge for bringing her out of her way.

The year before we came to Wales I lost the first four foals of the season, the first was a red bag with a hopelessly screwed up foal that needed removing by the vet. The next two were born dead with completely twisted cords. Then another red bag on a maiden mare where the foal lived just 20 minutes in spite of the vets efforts - arrived just as we got the foal out. I was nearly in the nuthouse I can tell you, when the fifth mare went into labour. The vet was with me before she started pushing (summoned by my frantic call for help!) but at last all went well, a perfectly normal birth and a big bouncing bay colt! All my other mares foaled easily, but I will never forget the feelings of hopelessness and sadness over the loss of those four precious little lives.

So yes, I'm known as the 'instant vet caller' LOL!!

You are such a good Momma to your minis and I do so admire your attention to the smallest of details. You are going to have hours of pleasure with Peanut and Cameron, especially as you can now relax, get some proper sleep and have your life back to normal again. They are a very lucky pair to have such a caring and doting Momma.


----------



## Eagle

morning all



I apologise for being late, this village fair is killing me



I am far too old for all these late nights. The horses were not impressed when I turned up an hour and a half late



It has never happened to me before but I guess all this horsey watching is catching up on me. Heidi sweety have you had some sleep yet?

Peanut and Cameron are looking just adorable and he is a very smart boy to be sleeping on the soft hay.

Heidi I am going to be rude and ask why the lights are on? I think you should switch them off and then go straight to bed yourself



These 2 have to be the healthiest mama and baby of the year and they will be just fine in the dark.



All your hard work is evident bc Peanut looks fantastic and is an amazing mama.


----------



## cassie

Totally agree with Renee!! you are the best mumma to these gorgeous horses!! and your new baby FOAL!! :wubhe is gorgeous and photos?? well I know they will be here sometime...



LOL I'm sure learning the art of patience with all this watching LOL I obviously still have a lot to learn hehe


----------



## LindaL

Congrats Heidi!! I did not read all the posts again...so not sure if you posted pics of your new foal, so can we see one (maybe add to the 1st post??) Please!!


----------



## Eagle

These two are outrageously naughty, he is hiding under the cam and Peanut is blocking the view from the other cam by standing right over him





Come on Peanut, play nicely and let us have a peak


----------



## cassie

she has been doing that all day!! I was watching and then was thinking OH NO THE BABY HAS DISAPPEARED!!! so I am madly watching my computer screen then I see him lift his little head then drop it back down PHEW!! Peanut,



let us see your gorgeous BABY please!!


----------



## Eagle

Now they have moved to the bathroom and he is eating mummy's poo



it will do him good though, thank god we don't have to do that


----------



## Riverrose28

Congratulations on your new foal! On what page are the pictures so I don't need to go back through?


----------



## Eagle

No pictures yet Riverrose, Heidi is very bad in the photo department, we will be sending someone over today to whip her





Cameron can gallop


----------



## breezy farm

Heidi, he is just too cute for words. I would be out there all day! Look at the way he peeked at you from behind Peanut! Priceless, Karen


----------



## Eagle

Peanut just told him off for galloping


----------



## Eagle

Good Lord Diane get in the car and go and take some photos, the waiting game is killing me.



Oh am I be demanding ??


----------



## Eagle

OMG You scratch my back and I'll scratch yours. Hilarious, I have never seen mother and baby do that before











Heidi has found the camera






no need to drive over Diane (you will have to find another excuse now)


----------



## New mini

I have not been on the computer all weekend so I missed this little colts arrival. He is hard to see on the cam but look wonderful of ehat I can see of him. Congratulations on his arrival


----------



## bannerminis

He really is just so cute and no wonder peanut was so grumpy - look at the length of those legs. Anytime I tune in to see him he is either stuffing his face or flat out snoozing. I would love to see him having a run around.


----------



## Hosscrazy

I'm flattered you like the name Cameron and am sooo glad they are doing well!! Good job!!!!

Liz N.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Liz..was it you who thought of the name...I kept telling myself I need to go back and read the posts from the other night but i just havent gotten around to it. When diane told me someone had suggested Cameron and the reason, I loved it from the start






I knew my food names were going to get thrown out the window. My nephew is Cameron too so Ive always like the name. Im sorry i didnt thank you earlier just been to hectic around to reread the posts..SO A HUGE THANK YOU!! Were you also the one who suggested World Vision, I need to track down that person as well because Im going to see if we can register that name....I dont know why I didnt ask you all sooner!! Thanks again

hugs from Peanut, Cam and me!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

I forgot to say..

The cam will be down for short periods thru out the day....my bathroom toilet is not working and Peanuts stall is closest to the house...



please bare with me








Thank you for understanding


----------



## MeganH

We were waiting on little Cameron for what seemed like forever.. now we get to wait on pictures!!!





He is running around and is just too cute. Oops.. he just ran and fell.. it's so sweet to watch!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww hes such a sweetie and shes a great mummy too.. been watching him skip around and having fun bless 





 

Ooohh geezzz covering my eyes did you forget to switch off the cam???..or you just sat watching the new baby on the bucket the latter i hope


----------



## MeganH

So cute! Cameron scratches!

Heidi- what are you giving PN to drink?


----------



## MeganH

Lindi-loo said:


> Aww hes such a sweetie and shes a great mummy too.. been watching him skip around and having fun bless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohh geezzz covering my eyes did you forget to switch off the cam???..or you just sat watching the new baby on the bucket the latter i hope


LOL Linda- that bucket was upside down


----------



## MeganH

Look what I found!!! 








 

http://www.naplesnews.com/news/2011/aug/07/peanuts-internet-parents/

 

 

(I hope you don't mind me posting, Heidi!)


----------



## bannerminis

Thats a great little article and love the photo too.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well that was fun...PN just needs to loosen up a bit and realize I may look like the boogie man Im not going to steal away her baby...PN is so food motivated that its not to difficult. I think i'll try another short session again in a bit, then our next session I'll go in for the snatch n run!!





Megan, in the summer i give all the horses Gator Ade thru out the day...sometimes mixed w/their BP sometimes just as a drink. I have no idea if it has any real benefits really, other than they all look cute w/pink lips!! And they all seem to like red and the orange they like too. Total they get about 1 1/2 to 2 cups aday but a certainlly dont fret if they dont have any. you should get 1 and try and see if yours like it! just in 1 day he seems to be getting lighter but when I sort of back rub his back the color is much darker. Maybe being in Fla. but Cam doesnt seem to have all the hair the other cute foals seem to have...its soft and baby like but I was expecting all fury. It is maybe just as well b/c I dont think I will need to clip him..well maybe just a little sqaure on his bum so i can see whats under there.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Megan, how did you find it, thank you so much....I even called the writer and asked if it was on line but I hadnt heard back from her. Thank you now I can email my niece and show her in Ma. Shes starting College this year and shes flying in to see the new baby next week ...I cant thank you enough...really!!

Marty, doesnt Nick look like a wild mustang...no you cant come take him back...I normally dont have him looking that bad but it was raining and he was enjoying himself!! Hes cute no matter what!


----------



## MeganH

Oh you are very welcome! I am glad you didn't mind!

I found the paper's site online and searched "Peanut". They may have been late posting it online. I see how it says at the bottom that she foaled so maybe that's why you couldn't find it before. (?)

Glad to find it for you!


----------



## Marty

I would have DIED if that baby was named Brittle.....


----------



## Eagle

LittleRibbie said:


> I forgot to say..
> 
> The cam will be down for short periods thru out the day....my bathroom toilet is not working and Peanuts stall is closest to the house...
> 
> 
> 
> please bare with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for understanding


Don't forget to switch it off bc Diane might think you need some help and rush over with a fleet enema.





That article is wonderful Heidi, YOU ARE FAMOUS Yahhoooooooooooooo don't forget your friends when you become rich





Have you sent the article to Heather, I am sure she would love to read it


----------



## Equuisize

The reporter did a nice article...that was fun to read.

Peanut is so famous...maybe she'll come back and do a

follow-up on Cam? That'd be great public relations for

the mini horse breed.

Cam is really unfolding nicely.

How thick is his coat. I'd think with the

temperatures you've had he'd have come out

already body clipped. LOL

I missed him doing 'hot laps' around his Mom, darn.

I like it so much when they get their legs and it

drives Mom nuts once they realize they just aren't

going to get much rest for just keeping track of

the little one. Ahhh, motherhood is great.

Zaky was 7 weeks on Saturday and Zoe just lost

her overprotectiveness of him when the other horses

came close to the fence or stuck their heads over

the stall walls. She'd dive at the fence or kick out

with both hind feet, warning them to stay away.

She's been quite fine with us handling him but sure

didn't want the sisters or his dad, near.

He & Zoe are now getting an hour out with the herd

and it's going well - although he's already come to

realization he's a 'real boy'. Whole new ball game for

me, hope I still think it's 'cute' in a couple months.


----------



## MeganH

Peanut is such a good mommy





Standing over her sleeping son so attentively


----------



## LittleRibbie

Martha,I actually like the name Brittle..it was Brittle up until I think 10 min. after he was born!!

Maybe they need to come back and do another story on name changes....I dont have the heart to tell them we went w/Cameron.


----------



## Equuisize

You're making great progress, Heidi.

You can see Peanut is relaxing and trusting you

with her punkin.

It will keep improving with each visit.

I really like to hold the baby in my lap and rock

them.

I'd be sure Mom had a good ration of grain and hay

and just catch baby and go over to my seat.

My baby #3 was so small I could hold her

for 2 months. She got so used to it that when

she got to big for me, she'd straddle my legs and I'd

lift my legs up under her tummy to make her feel like

I was holding her. She's still a snuggler.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh Nancy, you are so making my heart melt



I do, so much want to hold little Cam...you know..be the big monster and snatch him right up and plant kisses everywhere!! Im sure I'll be able to shortly but i just dont want to stree PN too much.

Please though...I dont know if I could wait if Peanut pulls a Zoe...7 weeks..well that was w/the horses so w/me only, Peanut will just have to give him up before that....then later we will deal w/the other horses.

He's funny..sort of dumb though...when hes on her left he reaches all the way over to the right teet and visa versa...Im not sure what to make of it. When you measure cannon do you measure w/the hoof too or to the top of the hoof and up?


----------



## Hosscrazy

Forum Member "Lizzie" came up with the name World Vision - I'm "hosscrazy" - Liz Rocklin/Neuman who came up with the name Cameron. Glad you like it!!!

I grabbed some screen shots during the delivery that I'll post for you - so glad all is going well





Liz


----------



## AnnaC

The article was brilliant - made a really wonderful read.






Little Cameron is certainly very active - building up his 'muscles' ready fo the bigbd outside world. LOL!! Poor Peanut is at the 'need to chase after him stage' and he's certainly keeping her busy!

Who needs TV when we have this wonderful entertainment to watch?


----------



## Equuisize

Nooo, you're not the big monster and it helps if they know that

real young. Give Peanut a lovely snack and just scoop him up,

a bucket makes a good seat - I actually have a water meter box

that I sit on, it's real solid but I also use it to stand on

to groom my big guy.

You've still good time to imprint him by handling his mouth to

ready him for wormer....playing with his ears, his boy parts,

and all over his body.

I start tapping on their hooves and running a hair brush, gently,

over the bottom of their hooves while holding them in my lap...

along with a lot of body brushing.

I've something that works for me with a wormer tube...it's kind

of a cheat, I guess but works for me. I take an empty tube and

dip it in molasses and then put it into the side of their mouth.

They lick it right up and look forward to what they think as a

treat and I know is just getting them used to being wormed.

Because I'm small I do whatever it takes for me to do all I need

to do with them, safely, as even a full grown mini is very strong.

I depended on their cooperation.

Ohhh, also wanted to add that when you set him back on

the ground, he might want to take off right away for Mommy.

Hold him till he settles, before he gets to scamper off,

so he doesn't learn to struggle against you.


----------



## Equuisize

LittleRibbie said:


> When you measure cannon do you measure w/the hoof too or to the top of the hoof and up?


I measure from the middle of the knee to the top of the coronet band.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks Nancy, great advice I just tied and held him for about 10 min ( she could see him )I was loving it...Peanut not so much..way too over dramatic w/stomping,pawing the whole nine yards. but cam settled down and was quite relaxed. Just lots of rubbing ears etc. but will add hoof next. Odd time for PN to be laying down...wasnt long but still odd..she just started this butt rubbing thing again today....hope she feeling o.k.

Anna, we went out side today for about 15 min...there was an overcast so not real bright sun. Peanut was not enjoying it like I thought she would and dragged me back to the barn after a bit....but I think she heard the other horses talking and wanted none of it. We will go out again before dark.

Liz thanks, now i know who to thank!!


----------



## bannerminis

I was lucky with my mares this yr and Slaney was very happy for me to

1. Help deliver her baby

2. Dry him off

3. Milk her to relive the pressure

4. Entertain him while she ate LOL

5. Give her lots of praise for a job well done.

She is such a funny mare.

Shimmer being a maiden was so enthralled with her baby and still will come looking for her when Tilly is helping me to muck out which is sweet.

But Shimmer was more like "ooooh look at my baby" "look at what I did" and she loved to share Tilly with me as she was so proud of herself.

Shimmer was great too as she knew she needed help as it was such a tight squeeze and really seemed relieved that myself and my neighbor were there to help.

Heidi I have found with some of the more protective mares that they start to fizzle out when they start to come into their foal heat. They seem a little more relaxed and more then happy for you to take on some baby sitting duties.

And sitting in the stable with them like Nancy said is a great idea. I too have sat on the upturned bucket close enough where you are a curiosity to the foal. The mare has her breakfast in front of her so she is busy and I find that curiosity gets the better of the baby.

Cameron is going to become your shadow especially if he gets loads of scratches. I have two following me now all demanding their fair share of scratches LOL

Happy Days


----------



## cassie

Heidi your little boy is the sweetest little man I was watching him n now I'm addicted running around rearing up on peanut running around then he gets to the door n he slide to a stop hehe the cutest thing!!! You must be addicted to watching them! I know I am I can't wait for suzie to blesse with the presense other foal up until that time I'm going to keep on watching your boy n peanut thanks for letting me watch xxx


----------



## Wings

He is way too sweet



:wub

Now I really can't wait for my foals!


----------



## cassie

haha I'm exactly the same Bree!! when are your girls due??


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks Cassie, he really is a hoot...I think Suzi might be alittle better at sharing than PN...but were working on it!


----------



## LittleRibbie

O.k. Poor diane, I just bomb barded her w/a few pictures of Cam..hopefully she will be able to put them on

Who my next victim...when i get my next set of pictures?

Any volunteers


----------



## cassie

Send them to me Heidi!!! Ill put them up



[email protected]


----------



## Wings

September 1st (Rivain), September 11th (Ashanti), October 24th (Twinkles), November 8th (Fantasy) and a possible November 29th (Dreamy)





Rivain and Twinkles are carrying Pallidon's first foals!



Not too long to wait now for Rivain's!


----------



## cassie

no thats very exciting!!are they up on camera? I hope you will put a foaling thread up


----------



## cassie

Ok EVERYONE!! I am very proud to post the FIRST pics of Heidi's GORGEOUS!!! boy Cameron!!

oh my goodness Heidi Peanut and Nicky did a GRAND job with this boy TAKE A LOOK AT THIS HEAD!!!!











being a foal is exhausting work!!




come on Heidi send me through some more!! PLEASE I am loving this!!

He is STUNNING!!!


----------



## cassie

little sleepy head 


mummy n baby!




Thanks for letting me put them up for you Heidi


----------



## cassie

awww Diane sorry I thought I was putting up different ones then yours you can have the next ones okay?





he is delightful!! absoloutly precious!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Are you crazy girlfriend...no need to thank me....Thank You Very Much Cassie...its very much appreciated....

Im watching him like a hawk tonight...not sure if hes latching on long enough to nurse....hes an XL attempting to drink from a Small.Hes only been up a couple times and nursed very little if at all...just alot of trying....hope all is well

oh, Im out of breath...just went running out....thought Cameron had cast himself..saw him struggle w/those long legs...he was up before I got out there...phew scarey...awww the joys! Soon to be your joys too!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

hey, no problem I got some crazy email saying that you didnt recieve because of size thats why i sent the letter at the end...i was confused. No problem...you only did 100 pictures for me already!! What do you think of my munchkin? I think I told you he looks lighter today...those were taken around noon...12hrs old


----------



## LittleRibbie

Last couple hours hes been sleeping alot. Ive only seen a milky mouth a couple times...he never seems to get a good grip on the nipple..goes to the furthesr one away most of the time then keeps switching..on occasion PN squeels...is it uncomfortable for her. How would I know if we needed to alleviate pressure on her bag?


----------



## LittleRibbie

just for future...besides warm bag what else would indicate mastitis starting?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thank you it does!


----------



## Equuisize

Love love love the photos....are there more?


----------



## LittleRibbie

He took lots..his wife was having trouble loading so I think she said her husband will load them at his office tomorrow...then you can see more


----------



## cassie

not yet I don't think, Heidi needs to be sent them first?... LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Now don't get alarmed about the serious things that can occur -- they are rare. But it's important that if you suspect mastitis, you get your vet involved promptly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Will do thats why i asked..just in case!


----------



## lucky lodge

He is just is a little stunner



what colour do you think he will be maybe a bay


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hard to tell ...he looks lighter today but when I back brush..hes pretty dark...His color isnt real exciting IMO ...I love him to death but his color doesnt have that..."look at me pizzaz" that some horses have. but he more than makes up for it in his spunkiness



and little attitude


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well I said when I saw Cam wake up and drink I was going to head to bed...looks like hes doing just that



Im attempting to put together a little log of his behaviors and just little things I notice w/times and dates...hes being a silly goose running now, after a rather long nap...but if you happen to have him up on cam and notice anything that I should know, do you mind putting it on here, Thanks so much. Im setting clock for a check on him in 3 hrs.

Heidi

Good night and thanks again Cassie and Diane too for trying!


----------



## cassie

we will keep an eye on him Heidi!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks /cassie, that sure was a short play time compared to others


----------



## cassie

poor little kid lol

he is exhausted so cute IT IS THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT!! lol you should be sleeping too!!


----------



## cassie

Diane, she has been doing that all day!! LEANING on the fence!! with her butt!! its certainly very interesting... hmmm I am more then happy for her to foal TONIGHT!! as our friends (who is an equine vet) is coming over for dinner and I would love to show off a new foal hehe


----------



## cassie

Peanut is still guarding her prcious sleeping bundle so Heidi I hope you are still sleeping too!!


----------



## cassie

Cam is having a drink from mum now Heidi and looking GREAT!!



he really is the sweetest little baby!!


----------



## Eagle

wow Heidi he is even more amazing in photo, the first one of his head is just gorgeous



Don't you dare complain about my favourite colour, I would give anything to have a bay instead of a grey pintaloosa



Just wait till he gets his proper coat and shines like mad in the sun


----------



## Eagle

3.10am and he is up and feeding


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hes is gorgeous..I love his big long legs I bet he can really move..keep poor mum on her toes for a good few months im sure


----------



## Eagle

the milk bar is laying down and he is trying to feed





Finally after 5 minutes of persistence Mama got up


----------



## cassie

naw how cute!!


----------



## Wings

I love watching them nage for the milk bar





Actually I love just about anything a healthy foal does!


----------



## Eagle

7.10am and he got up, had a good stretch, (so cute) breakfast for 2 minutes and then straight back to bed.

5 minutes later and he is up and playing


----------



## Riverrose28

It took me a while to find them, pictures on page 286. Too cute!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Help, no bag, I understand it gets bigger and smaller but even if I milk nothing is there..,.hungry baby getting nothuing help asaP


----------



## Eagle

Calm down, maybe you checked just after baby had fed.


----------



## MeganH

LOVE the pictures! He is precious!

You can't get any milk from PN's bag??


----------



## Eagle

Peanut is such a good mum, it is a real joy to watch them but I really need to clean the house before I lose the kids. Lol


----------



## bannerminis

Those pics are just gorgeous and looks like he escaped the grey gene.

He looks to have a few white hairs on the swirl in the middle of his forehead so he might have the makings of a small star.

He really is beautiful and he is doing everything a normal baby will do.

I often see the foals latch on the the teat furthest away and like Diane said I think its actually easier.

The will feed often and might only take a swallow each time but seem to do well that way.


----------



## LittleRibbie

o.k. Im calmer...watched him on and off and after seeing what someone wrote maybe all is well. he just never seems to take more than a couple swallows of milk if that from a tip then to the next..sort of back and forth like hes not getting any from 1 so lets try the other. I actually tried to milk her..well not really milk but just to see if there was anything and she gave me nothing..guess I'll just keep close eye on Cams behavior.

1st time out PN was wild running bucking just letting it all out she did this for 5 min..w/Cam chasing right next to her. At one pt. she accidently kicked him in the mouth..luckily it wasnt real hard just a nick but scarey.

Will put the halter on her and walk her around out side for a bit if she doesnt seem to go out on her own..still pretty bright, sunny out now...maybe shell feel better if its a little less bright...who knows but I'll keep an eye on both.Thanks for calming me down.

glad you like the photos

Renee, I do like his color..I just dont think its a real flashy color...spots or some other markings. And your house? Mines the same way..i just tell people Ive started the halloween decor early!!

karina...my neighbor is going to take photos out side on sat. wait till you see...there is much more light color hair popping up every where ???


----------



## Lindi-loo

I was really worried just like you with my mares last foal..he would take a quick suck and off but he would do it alot i kept thinking he wasnt getting anything but he turned out just fine..they are a worry not really sure why we put ourselves through it lol..i guess the enjoyment outweighs the worries eh 



 hes gorgeous


----------



## Equuisize

Just adding my reassurance to what is posted above about milk supply.

Zaky is a vigorous drinker, way more than his sisters were.

He keeps Zoe stripped all the time ... her bag looks empty

where with the girls she looked like a milking Jersey.

Just a couple days ago Peanut was a pregnant mare and now she's

the Mom. She will come around to full milking, soon, if she

isn't already.

The more Cam drinks the more Peanut will produce, which in turn

he will continue to drink..


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thank you...looks like that must be what it is...he does nurse alot but just short bursts. diane and all of you have said the same...supply and demand so Im sure she is fine although i just feel the bag should be full. but if hes drinking it it wont be but shes now making more and more...Thank you ..makes perfect sense!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Enjoyed our first family stroll around the property today..so much fun and Cam seemed so happy



He just wants to explore everything and he loves to get mom mad by running behind bushes and getting much much to far ahead...peanut punishes him with a nip on the behind and hes off doing the same darn thing...kids...thet never learn!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Theyr so much fun arnt they..amazing how you can see theyr characters coming through already..deff keep mums on theyr toes


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry I haven't posted much, been a bit busy the past couple of days, and there's always a load of 'catch up' reading to do.

Heidi, if you think you couldn't take your eyes off Cameron for the first couple of days that he was in his stable with Peanut, you are going to have real fun now he's outside for his run about stints. There is nothing more entertaining than watching a new baby exploring a whole new world - it's the biggest time waster that I know off, and the most plesurable!!





I cant wait for some 'outside' pictures - no chance of a little video as well I suppose??

ps I tried to pm you but your 'box' is full! Please find time to do some reading and deleting if you can.


----------



## LittleRibbie

hi Anna,To Late !! Ive already been bitten by the "Playful Pleasure Bug"...oh lordy hes such a character already. just needs to explore everything....much to Miss chunky Peanuts displeasure. Im thrilled b/c it will get alittle of Peanuts extra weight off. Tonight Im actually making them stay out till dark...i closed the stall door so Peanut can not herd him backin. All the other horses are far away so in theory she should be able to relax....although Cams not giving her much time to do even that. hes all boy, rearing and bucking already. Hes actually becoming very friendly until Peanut puts her snout in the way and pushes him away from me....how quickly they forget!!

hubby says my maternity leave is just about up...he didnt buy the "well he's not 18 yet" story. So now i have to start earning my keep. ...drats. Luckily we do have a busy August but i still wish i could spend every waking moment w/the horses. Oh well...a few more years i guess. Well I need to go out and watch them play some more before dark. Hope all is well w/Cathy and all your fur kids.

Does anyone know how to delete all PMs at once w/o doing each one separately/


----------



## LittleRibbie

I thought i tried that....lets try again!!

Thank you...notice how mean i am....locking mom and son out of the barn LOL....is that like pushing baby bird out of the nest


----------



## bannerminis

Awww he just sounds so adoreable - like Kay you have a time sucker on your hands LOL.

I have 2 that follow me everywhere and each one demanding their scratches and so it takes me a lot longer to get my jobs done in the evening. They are just so darn cute looking for their scritchy scratchies that I cant resist.


----------



## cassie

I still can't wait for that to be me!!! You guys with your gorgeous little foals are making me sooo jealous!! Lol karina if my foal is half as cute n playful as your filly I'll be very pleased!!! Lol

About to go check up on our gorgeous little cam!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Karina, just looked at the pictures you submitted to the show....great shot...I love the mini "horse trailer" pull!!

Also anyone interrested in a nice close up of Annie...shes, I think in the best baby picture and there are 2 pictures in the before and after shots of rescue horses...those rescuers deserve some major standing ovations!!



go check em out!!


----------



## Marty

I'm pretty sure Cam is going to shave off black bay like hie brother Timmy and that ain't bad. Timmy was always a stunner and you add a pretty halter to that solid bay colt and you are all set.

Now here's the real good news. ALL Nick's get are SANE! Every last one of them are born athletes in miniature and have wonderful "using" minds. Cam will be smart and easy to train like the rest of his siblings. They have all been delightful and never once a problem with any of them and Cam won't be any different. He's got a wonderful future ahead. GO NICKY~


----------



## AnnaC

I love the way Cameron chooses to sleep on Peanut's hay pile. Very clever of him - nice soft, sweet smelling hay plus Momma's head right beside him! LOL!!


----------



## MeganH

Cam is a joy to watch. LOVE seeing him shoot around the stall. He is full of personality and has some spunk


----------



## LittleRibbie

O.K. Marty, I know we've been friends for some time and you have been very honest w/me when I got your horses but the fibbing must stop now!! Never once did you tell me that Nicky throws DUCKS ..you know those little feathery things that LOVE WATER!! Well we have had rain all morning and I was a little nervous letting little Cam out b/c I didnt want him getting wet then being chilly ....and i thought he might melt. Well I bit the bullet and held my breath when I finally let them out in the drizzle. Peanut came right out and started rolling in the wet grass and my little duck came out, guns loaded, and did about three laps before Peanut even got up!! In the first hour poor Peanut might have had only several quick nibbles of hay before she had to go round up the "duck"...he was stomping in every puddle even when the rain was coming down much harder....he didnt care. Peanut would go into the stall turn around and see he wasnt there and she would charge right out looking for him!! Again and Agian. now the rains really coming down and i have a metal overhang on the roof and the little "duck" is standing right lined up so the rain falls off the roof and lands on his little bum..its so funny he takes a couple steps and shakes off then manages to back him self up under the over hang again. Hes done this about 3 times. Its really raining hard now and i think PN would rather be inside but little Cam will have none of it.....he's free and loves the rain!! Of course I want to go out and round em up and plop them back in the stall but Im trying hard to let Cam enjoy himself and give PN a little exercise. We are supposed to have big thunder and lightning storms later so I will bring them in then but right now I like watching the little Duck and Mother Goose.

I want to add, there is about a 6 inch drop going out the stall door and it took a bit for Cam to get his nerve up to go in and out but i wish you could see him now...he seems to get a kick out of jumping off the big huge cliff!!


----------



## MeganH

Could we trouble you for a video, please, Heidi! I'd love to see him in action, out and about and not on the marestare camera


----------



## LittleRibbie

Megan, I had planned on putting a cam out side for you all but not sure now. I was just logging on to let you know the vet is coming tomorrow to put little Quahog to rest

He had been improving and the chemo was working and cell count was getting better but hes been alittle down for about a week. The day after Cam was born After the vet had left i stuck the box w/placenta in tack room b/c my husband was going to bury it after the vet checked it over. I accidently didnt close the door and walked in on Quahog chewing on it. well he was pretty sick that night and I contributed it to eatting part of that. Yesterday he was worse, real bad not eatting so Skiff took him around midnight to the emergancy clinic and he went to our cancer vet this AM. Cancer has returned and his stomach is once again filled w/blood...treatments might prolong life about 2 weeks but at the very most a month.nothing to do w/eatting placenta. Skiff has just left to pck him up so that he can be here with us tonight and say good by to the other dogs and we will end his suffering tomorrow. He never even got the chance to meet little Cam and be a pest and steal his food dish like he did w/the other horses.Im in shock b/c I really thought he was doing much better.


----------



## Equuisize

Ohhhh Heidi, I am just sick for you guys about Quahog.

I think you are very brave and very loving to let him

go while he has his dignity.

I feel so deeply that letting our loved ones go is

the ultimate act of love.

Im sooooo glad you've got Cam to concentrate on to

watch and laugh at his antics, at this tough time.

Sending you and Skiff many {{HUGS}}


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thank you, they sent him home w/a little bandana thats says..Chasing The Cure for K9 Cancer..it has alittle dog w/wings on it. I only wish no dog ever got to wear one!!

The vet said he really isnt in any pain but they can not do anything for his stomach and the blood...they said that even a couple more days will not hurt but they can do no more or suggested doing no more. I will take each day and see how he does for the next couple before letting him go.

Is it fairly common for foals to eat/nibble dirt...Im sure it must be, b/c so many people have dry lots but just want to check.

My other ? of the day..Peanut should have got her week of sand clear first of August...I held off just because of the foal. Is it safe to do it this week? She has had it every month up until August.

And 1 more...can I get rid of the hay/straw and replace w/large flake shavings yet ...maybe tomorrow

Thanks


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Heidi I'm so very sorry to hear the news about Quahog, just when he seemed to be doing so much better. Unfortunately, as we all know, cancer can be like that, striking suddenly without warning.

Sending you, Skiff and Quahog ((((HUGS)))) hoping that you all have a peaceful night before you have to consider the most difficult and yet loving decision that any animal owner has to face.

My sincere sympathies and thoughts are with you. xx


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks Anna


----------



## New mini

Heid I am also sorry to hear about Quahog. I just had to make the decision to put my 15 year old dog down on Mon. She was not eating but I thought that the vet could suggest something. When I got there and they checked her out they said that if it was thier dog they wuold put her down. She had 15 good years with us but it is still hard.


----------



## Equuisize

If baby is nibbling at Mom's grain already then I'd put off the SandClear for the moment.

There may be others with more expertise in that than me as we treat, monthly, but do not live in a sandy climate so missing a regular dose isn't life threatening, per our vet.

If his umblical cord has dried and he's plenty warm enough, (in your temps probably not a problem) you could probably move onto shavings.

Here, I used hay for over a week but it was cool and it gave our little guy someting

to snuggle into.

Yes, they nibble on _everything_ - Including mom's poop, usually.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Nancy, Im so sorry, 15yrs. what a nice long life..what type of dog? It is so difficult...you want to keep them around forever but you know you have to do the right thing!


----------



## New mini

thanks Heidi. she was a mixed breed part chow chow and part border collie. One smart little girl. My daughter brought her home from a dog pound when she was 6 weeks and said to me "Mom I will take her back if you do not want her" My daughter has since left home and left the dog here. Miss her but I know she is in a better place waiting at the Rainbow Bridge with the rest of my dogs and cats. Just do what your heart tells you to do.


----------



## breezy farm

So sorry Heidi to hear this about Quahog



I had to put my cocker Rusty down last year. He was such a good boy and was my constant companion. He loved all the animals even the chickens! I miss him every day, he used to lay by my feet. He will forever be in my heart. as will Quahog in yours. Hugs


----------



## Eagle

Oh Heidi I am so sorry about Quahog, this is what I am dreading with my little Yorky Biscuit. The only defect I have ever found in dogs is that they don't live long enough. There are no words that will ease you pain so I will send hugs to you, skiff and Quahog. He will be forever in your hearts.


----------



## cassie

Heidi I am so sorry to hear your loss of your beautiful friend! They are the best companions n it's do sad after his battle n he was doing so well... You have done the right thing for him now n you can think of him

Running around n happy

Sending hugs n kisses n praying for you all!!!

Cass xoxo


----------



## bannerminis

Oh Heidi I am so sorry to hear about poor little Quahog. You are so wonderful and it sounds like he had every chance but that darn cancer just wont go away sometimes.

I am sure he will spend some wonderful days with you before he passes on.

Will say a little prayer for Quahog and for you.


----------



## Wings

I'm sorry about Quahog





But I'm so happy to hear your Cam stories! I'm glad he is giving you a lot of joy


----------



## LittleRibbie

Any mares have white discharge around privates after foaling? is that normal.


----------



## cassie

As requested by our lovely friend Heidi

attached is a GORGEOUS pictures of her BEAUTIFUL dog Quahog Heidi, it made me cry! he is stunning what a gorgeous sheperd! the vet that I work for breeds sheperds so I have seen my share of lovely german sheperds and I would definitley rate him as one of my favourites!

please give him lots of hugs and kisses from

marestare Aunty Cassie

I'm sure he is the most well loved well taken care of dog anyone has ever owned, he has had a brilliant life and even though he is sick you can see it in his eyes, his coat (and his nose hey I'm a vet nurse I look for these things



)

so everyone please give many cyber hugs to Heidi's beautiful dog Quahog!!!








sorry for the novel but I love your dog Heidi!


----------



## Marty

Been trying to reach you. Just got on and read about Quahog. You know it pretty much killed me when Tracey went to play bally with Michael in heaven. I told them both to be ready to meet Quahog on the bridge and take care of him there for you forever. I know they will.


----------



## Equuisize

Great photo.....Magnificent fellow

I HATE cancer and how it robs of of those we love.


----------



## AnnaC

That's a beautiful picture of a very beautiful and regal Quahog Cassie - thank you for posting it.

I too used to breed Shepherds years ago - fantastic dogs. It is just so sad when our beloved friends and companions are taken from us before their time.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hes a beautiful dog Im sure you will miss him so much..lost my girl last year and she was my shaddow...life can be very cruel at times..sending hugs for you..so sorry


----------



## lucky lodge

so sorry to hear about your doggy...sending big hugs heidi


----------



## Eagle

Heidi I had britt flushed out bc she had discharge , perhaps you could call your vet and ask him


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee, didnt even think of having her flushed and I should have b/c when holly aborted last Spring it was discussed. Thank you.

I was awake pretty early today so i could let PN and Cam out for a bit. Then Skiff and I are taking Quahog, and the others to the beach for Quahogs last little walk..dont think it will be much of a walk but Quahog loves to watch the seagulls so we will let him relax near the water for a bit and Ribs and Daiquiri can play in the surf. His belly is pretty full now so Im sure there is a fair amt. of blood taking up alot of room.

Cam was his silly self this AM and again PN was chasing him constantly. I do however think shes gettting better about letting him go alittle further. Not ready to leave in the pasture unsupervised yet so I will have them in a couple hours while we are gone.

Cassi thank you so much for posting Quahogs picture...it sounds like hes going to have a lot of friends to be with at the bridge....but this last gift isnt one Im loking forward to give.

Cassi did you get a new camera? Cant remember if I posted but it looks great out there. Easy to see the little cuddle bunny!! How we doing on those pink ribbons?


----------



## MeganH

Quahog sure is a beautiful shepherd. You are a wonderful mommy to all of your animals and they know it. They are very lucky. Lots of hugs to you and yours, Heidi oxoxox


----------



## AnnaC

I was just wondering how Quahog was today and now I see that you took him and his friends to the beach. What a lovely thought - I did that with my first very special JR terrier, in fact we had nearly a week away, just the two of us staying on an old houseboat that we used to own. What wonderful memories I have of that last week we had together, and they are still wth me 31 years later. The day after we got home, my vet came to the house and she peacefully passed over to Rainbow Bridge, she was ready to go and I knew the time was right.

Hoping that Quahog will give you a few more days to enjoy special time together.


----------



## cassie

Heidi I hope you had a LOVELY time at the beach with your gorgeous dogs!! I hope Quahog had the best day ever!! n that you loved every minute of watching him!!!





lol I have some pink ribbons, I should plait them into Suzie's mane!





pink balloons as well



no camera hasn't changed... lol maybe the change in bedding made a difference?

have a great night





thinking of all of you

Cassie xoxo


----------



## cassie

Hope your night is better diane!! Seems like we are all having a bit of a rough time





Get some rest put your feet up



everyone is fine


----------



## MeganH

I'm off to bed. I am pooped





Goodnight!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Just checking in to say hello

all is as to be expected here. quahog had a good day and is still managing to stay strong. i think all your kind words and thoughts helped so Thank You. We are monitoring his behavior everyday and will wait for a sign from him.

Cam is doing wonderful..happy little guy, who is really getting curious and just loves to investigate. Im still having problems with who i put in the stall next to them. Peanut gets no rest and is forever pinning her ears back and thinking real hard about kicking the crap out who ever is in next the stall.

So for now I leaving them solo in the barn. If anyone has any advice Im sure ready to listen...I do think i just have to put someone in there but I just dont want Peanut stressed...am I overreacting and will the bickering stop perhaps in one night? We are not talking pasture...this is just in the stall..I am not letting them out w/the other horses for a bit. Then I will slowly add 1 horse at a time over a week or more into Peanut and Cams area.

I have now replaced stinky,smelly hay with shavings, I use a very large soft flake so Im hoping there will be no problems.

Thanks for any advice on the room mate situation...I may ask the ? on another thread in hopes to get more advice.


----------



## Eagle

Sorry I haven't been around much but I am having some problems, let me just say that there is a man involved of course and a mother.in.law. Get my drift???As Diane has said Peanut's behaviour is totally normal, she is just being a good mama, the others will learn not to play with fire and keep a safe distance from her and cam. In the stall put her original friend in and let them sort it out, she will soon get bored of all this hard work and chill out.

Stall looks great again and cam seems to like it (he is flat out)


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi everyone, Renee sorry to hear about the hand of cards you were delt this week...do your in laws live close by? What a bummer.

I have spoken to several people and everyone agrees that PN and her new stall mate will work things out in time. It was pouring rain when I put horses in for the note and I didnt want to drag Silver Belle over to the barn in the down pour but will bring her back now and put her w/PN every night. My wonderful neighbor came over early today and took more pictures. I should have waited for them to get here before letting Cam out b/c after tearing up the pasture for 60 min, by the time the photos were taken he was a tired little guy and pretty boring. After poor Mary Bennetts little foal got so sick in the heat Im making sure they are in during high noon and give them an extended play time at night.

Peanuts fine w/me and Cam now..for the most part and I have done a drop of molasses on the finger for little Cam. Hes nibbling pellets and grass and I think hes actually filling out and gaining weight....so hes not a fragile looking...hence Im not afraid I'll break him LOL. He is now eatting moms poo which Im told is a good thing....for who...Im not too sure.

quahog is doing good..actually came out of the house and barked at the neighbors when they came this morning



I liked seeing that hes still got a little spunk going on. He seems to be ok early in the day but when he tries to follow me out to the barn or lay out side he gets very run down by early evening...guess you cant keep a good dog down. I wish he would just stay inside under the cold air during the day but he doesnt...he still likes to be where ever the humans are go figure.

Got about 10 inches cut off my hair yesterday....its so short but feels sooo good! Well Im off to tractor supply and then Im going to treat myself to some barn clothes at the local Goodwill....the less i spend on me the more goodies I get to buy for the ponies!!!Life is good!

Diane I hope you are doing better and not still looking for answers that may never come. Its easy for me to say it but I know if it were me I would be feeling the same way.dont be a stranger and lets plan on me going to see you and your wee one before my season gets too busy.


----------



## Eagle

Heidi you made me smile bc as soon as I get some extra money I go straight to the shop to buy somthing new for my chips even though my clothes are 100 years old. Lol


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee isnt it funny...I cringe when i look at the price of just a nice pair of womens pants to go out in public in but i dont think twice of spending twice that on a foal halter for every holiday and taking a month to figure out how much the little guy is going to grow so I get just the right size for that particular holiday!! Im glad Im not alone





I just about died paying 40 for my hair cut yesterday but bought 2 clipper blades today for 50 for the chips!


----------



## Hosscrazy

Sorry it's been such a crazy week - here are a few screenshots I grabbed during Peanut's foaling:

Liz N.


----------



## jessj

Have been super busy and havent got to check on peanut and cam in a few days....i think he has gotten even cuter!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Just popped in to do another 'looksee' on Peanut and Cameron, and had to laugh! Peanut is just finishing her food and Cam must be laying, as usual, in her hay corner - I can just see his head, but he also keeps waving a front leg about, just as though he's waving at the camera. LOL!! Such a cute little pickle!





Heidi, how is Quahog doing? Still sending prayers for him, bless him.


----------



## MeganH

Peanut does not like her stall neighbor looking at her Cameron. She just shot across her stall with her ears pinned to get her neighbor to look away.

Now Cameron is up and nursing


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hes so gorgeous..cutie boy 





hes grown so much


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Everyone, Im sorry i havent been around much...just busy getting things back to semi normal schedules around here. Still battling ups and downs w/Quahog suprisingly great one day and hardly move the next. my niece and nephew visiting from Ma. before they start college in a couple weeks. Its been great b/c they both love animals and are just really great kids. i'll miss them when they leave on Thurs. Im almost afraid cam is growing too fast...he is huge and is such a joy to be with. Im in shock at how fast he is growing...hes no longer this fragile little boy that I thought would simply break in half if he fell over. Peanut is still in Mommy mode most of the time but she is letting him wander to the fence line unattended to meet the others. Cam and PN go in the big horse pen a couple times a day by themselves and Cam tears around at full speed taking up the whole pasture must to my delight...even leaping over the tall grass. He takes great joy in getting in Moms food pan and laying down as soon as I put in her feed. She gently nudges him aside to get her pellets but after a few minutes of struggling to get her food she boots him right out by picking up a corner of the pan and dumping him out. Hes eatting a few pellets now so I do give mom a little extra and next week may start giving him his own big boy dish. Hes manages to get a little weepy eye last night or this am..the alfalfa from TS is very fine little pieces and Im thinking he may have got some hay dust in one eye so will have to squirt a little water rinse to to if it helps....sure that will go over big!! Still real hot in the mid afternoon so they are both still in during mid day but for the most part Cam runs at such whirlwind speed most of the AM he falls fast asleep once hes returned to the stall anyway! starting back to work next week so its somewhat bitter sweet but I am actually looking forward to it....well maybe not too much...just a little. Hope all is well with everyone. Later


----------



## Equuisize

Hi Heidi,

Wanted to pop in and say HI to you and the crew.

I am feeling better and getting out into the barn

more. Feels wonderful to be almost healthy again.

I love watching Peanut and Cam when I can catch them in their bedroom.

Cam is so handsome and Peanut is a such a good Mom.

Hope Skiff is feeling well.

I'm so glad to hear Quahog is fighting the good fight.

Zaky did that silly eye thing on Saturday. Think it was just dust or

hay chaffe. I put a Earl Grey tea bag on it and by afternoon he was

fine and it hasn't come back. Thank goodness.

Sending cyber {{HUGS}} to all.

He got his feet trimmed again today. Wasn't quite as good as the 1st time.

He's gotten a lot stronger and boy is he growing. He'll be 2 months on Thursday.


----------



## LittleRibbie

hi Nancy, Im glad to hear your finally starting to feel better, geeze that was a long time to be sick. Ive actually had a pretty healthy summer so far...wheres the wood..knock knock..thank heavens! Little Quahog has been a trooper. Not out at the barn much any more but still manages to surprise me w/other things that I never would have thought he could still be doing in the house.his weight is still going down and i suspect that he has a fair amt. of blood in his belly and just no room for food. Hes not ready yet so thats just fine by us.





So Zaky manages to get watery eye too...Cams seemed to clear up by morning so I have no idea what caused it..no junky stuff just simpy watery eye so Im thinking hay or some dirt too.

Well my niece and nephew are here visiting before they start school next week..they leave today and luckily Cameron ( my nephews name too ) helped w/posting and taking a few pictures. Molly likes to take PN on morning walks around the property about 15 acres and Cam just chases and follows at full speed.




NOTE



It has taken me a few minutes to get these pictures on here but just got a call from Quahogs vet...they saw him on the camera ( theve been watching at their office little Cam) said they saw Quahog yesterday on camera and were surprised at how well he still looks and want to try draining his stomach again..not a forever fix but might help give him alittle more time..they want me to bring him in this afternoon so they can see him in person and evaluate him.....



maybe he will be able to eat alittle more....oh Im so excited !! have to go call my husband...wish us luck and i hope you enjoy Cams pictures ..will post more later


----------



## MeganH

LOOK AT CAMERON!!!



He is just adorable! Love both of those pictures, Heidi! Thank you (and your nephew) SO MUCH for posting them!! You can tell Cam has lots of personality.

Good luck at the vets with Quahog.



(wish they had a hug icon.. would have inserted it there!)


----------



## New mini

Thanks for the pictures of Cam. I usually just see him when he is sleeping now. What a handsome boy. He has really grown.

Good luck with Quahog(sp) this afternoon Hopefull the vets can make him more comfortable for awhile longer yet. They do let you know when they are ready don't they Hugs to all


----------



## Equuisize

Wonderful photos of Cam.

Hope Quahog does well at the vets, today.


----------



## jessj

Oh Cam....you are such a handsome boy!!!





Wishing Quahog the best!


----------



## Eagle

Heidi next time you have a foal I insist that your nephew moves in with you too keep us posted with photos. He is quite the photographer



cam looks just adorable and so grown up.





I am sending hugs and positive thoughts for you and Quahog today.


----------



## REO

Congrats on Quahog winning the CMHR dog show for most handsome boy!

Let us know how his appt went. Sending more prayers to him!


----------



## cassie

love the pics of Cam Heidi!! look at those legs go!!





SO GLAD that quahog is still fighting! go boy go!! we all love you SO much!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

attachment=2995SC_0252.JPG]
Well the vets visit didnt go as well as we had hoped. They took more blood and said tapping his stomach would do more harm than good with his condition...the blood that is filling his stomach is actually stabalizing things abit and his white cells count was way off the charts.

Im ok with things now and know that every extra day we have w/him is a gift. Skiff met me at the vets and when we finished we all went for ice cream...Quahog usually would never eat the cone but he did today...I think it was his way of telling us that all was good with him and not not worry.

Renne, I would love to have my nephew Cam come every week for a photo shoot..its his hobby and he's really good at it. I will try to post a few pictures he took of his sister Molly and her new horse Amigo. He took her senior class photos this year and they came out great. She wanted them done w/her horse and I honestly think they are as nice as a proffesionaly photographer would do.


----------



## cassie

haha yay Heidi did you post those pics yourself? or did nephew Cameron post them?? lol

well thats sad about Quahog but at least he is stable, and is doing well in himself for now...

Cam just like his mummy loving the scratches!!


----------



## AnnaC

Those recent pictures are brilliant Heidi - cant believe how quickly Cam is growing.





Sorry the vet's didn't have better news for Quahog, but hey, he's doing so well, and as long as he is feeling ok in himself, then this extra time is something that you both deserve and is so very special. Hang in there Quahog, we are all sending prayers for you.


----------



## Wings

What fantastic photos! I love stalking my foals with the camera


----------



## Eagle

Great photos, well done Cameron



How is Skiff feeling these days?

Every day is a gift from above, enjoy your time with Quahog and try not to worry about tomorrow.

Hugs

Renee


----------



## MeganH

Great photos, Heidi! Look at Cameron's little tongue sticking out! 2nd picture posted with his tongue saying hello!

I do have to say again that Quahog is a very good looking German Shepherd. Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Ive decided to just show a couple pictures a day to practice posting them. my picture poster has left but I think I may be able to figure out this posting of pictures by the end of the week. here are a couple of pictures we took the day before yesterday. Cam is, i have decided, a proud member of the horse with no neck club...I dont think he will ever win any beautiful neck trophies but he makes up for that with his personality!! Im so tempted to clip him!! Enjoy


----------



## LittleRibbie

Just a couple more practice photos


----------



## LittleRibbie

you guys have created a photo monster...


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Heidi he is just such a good looking dog.






Of course Peanut and Cam are brilliant too, but those pics of Quahog are just.......just beautiful.


----------



## Eagle

All those udder pics that we could have seen. ROFL

Way to go girl!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Keep it up Renee and i'll be posting new "used udder" photos next


----------



## cassie

haha yay Heidi, you'll be professional soon!!


----------



## jessj

Oh Heidi..... Quahog is SO HANDSOME!!





You are killing me with the adorable Cam pics....makes me that much more anxious to see my new baby! Keep them coming!


----------



## MeganH

BEAUTIFUL fur babies!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Foal Heat Question:

Cam has been eatting a little Strategy and seems to be eatting some grass and nursing...and an occasional Mommy poop...he has slight diahrea but its real dark and not the yellowish poop color that he had before...is this normal?

Also

Do udders get more sensitive during foal heat..hes quite rough at times and sometimes she nips at him when he starts to nurse on one particular teat...is there something i can do to make PN more comfortable..bag balm came to mind but I really have no idea. I only washed PN once since she has foaled and at that time I did give her udders a good rinse to get rid of any yuckies....should i be cleaning her udder or teets every couple days or anything....I have not done a thing but am thinking maybe others do? Thanks

Quahogs doing good, thanks again for all you votes and kind words


----------



## REO

Yes Heidi.

Just keep his butt clean. I use Head & Heiney shampoo!

I had a mare that acted up about her udder so much during her foal heat that she wouldn't let her baby nurse! Some mares act touchy during foal heat and some don't.

But it's normal.

Make sure she lets him nurse. And if his runs get really bad you can give him kaopectate or something. But if his runs are mild, don't worry. Just keep him clean.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thank you both, I figured it was all normal but just wanted to run it by you guys. I cant believe he already has little teeth coming in...Im just amazed and frankly, quite saddened at how fast he is growing.Peanut pretty much lets him do as he wants now and even allows Ribs to give him licks through the fence. I switched pastures yesterday and PN and Cam were in the big one and Cam had a blast checking out every corner. Things have settled down w/Silver Belle as their neighbor and next week I think i will put the 3 of them in the big pasture for a few days and see how things work.I never ordered a foal halter but ordered it yesterday and will start putting that on and off and some gentle handling/leading games next week. Im heading back to work for a few hours a day now and today,because of the overcast is the first day Im letting PN and Cam stay out while Im not home..Im a nervous wreck but I think I've safety proofed everything i can...its so hard leaving them


----------



## jessj

Cam you are SO PHOTOGENIC!!



I simply adore you!

Miss Heidi, I second what Diane said....we (and by we, I mean Cam's fan club) demand a new pic with each post!


----------



## LittleRibbie

you guys are too cute, thanks...Im running out of photos that cam took now i need to use skiffs camera and take more photos...hopefully i'll remember everything he taught me.

diane, any photos to show skiff of little Martini?


----------



## AnnaC

Oh my - how is it possible that Cam gets even more cute in every new picture!

Come along Heidi - get snapping, coz if you dont keep those pictures coming on a regular basis, then you are going to have some very cross Cam Fans on your hands!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Anna, I sooo enjoyed looking at all your ladies running their pasture video. If I could find a way to plug my coffee pot in the middle of your pasture and just sit and watch...I'd be in pony heaven...o.k. guess I'd need a few



too!! did you get any photos of your show you went to last week...luv to see those too!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Diane he's just gorgeous! How tall is he exactly, he must have been tiny when he was born!





Heidi, no, we really didn't manage to get any show pics - too busy with the boys - a friend of ours took some, but most of them came out blurred. LOL!! Will have a search to see if I can find anything.


----------



## cassie

naw Heidi I agree with everyone!! he is the sweetest little man!!

Diane I love your boy too!! that face is so sweet!!





yep you better keep the pics coming Heidi lol


----------



## Eagle

Hi everyone, just a quicky to catch up. Heidi you are turning into quite a computer whizz and now you are going to be s photographer too, It is amazing what a foal can do to us. Lol

Great advice from Robin and Diane as usual, I will just add that I put diaper cream on my foals butts during mum 's heat bc runny poo and heat can burn them real fast. Just dry him after you have washed him and smear it on( not too much or he will get a gooey tail)

Good luck with the halter trying but you must get Skiff to video it for us.

Hugs to you all

Renee


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well I cant avoid this anymore..I was hoping this stiff almost locking back leg would have fixed its self by now...in case someone else is reading..its on Peanut. Looking at her from the back its her left leg. I almost think its worse...but never yet an actual lock.

Never experienced locking stifles before except for a rescue I had/have that actually did lock, lots of times thru out the day...I never did anything other than hes never stalled, IMO hes on a much better diet and worming schedule and After he was here for a bit we did start lunging. I think he completely straightned out in about a month. And not recently but I did drive him for about 3 yrs. after he seemed well.Havent seen anything wrong in a several years now.

with Peanut could this still be related to foaling and the weight of being in foal. Would you all wait until after weaning to look at options or is there something you would suggest now. I think my barn is close enough to the house and pasture secure enough as well to leave stall door open at night for more exercise for PN. thoughts? supplements perhaps?


----------



## AnnaC

Oh dear Heidi, I'm sorry this hasn't cleared up as quickly as you had hoped. I'm sure the others will have advice to give, but mine would be to simply ignore it for now. Yes, make sure her hind toes are kept trimmed back and that she has plenty of space to move around in - good idea to leave her stable open as a free choice run-in. It is early days yet, she may need more time for her ligaments to strengthen back up after foaling. You dont intend to do anything with her as such, while she has Cam with her do you? Well then, there is no need to worry, because by giving her time and the space, you are doing all that is necessary.


----------



## Eagle

Well said Anna, she could take up to 3 months to go back to normal so I really wouldn't worry about it. Leaving her door open is a great idea as it is so hot during the day I am sure they will love it.

Heidi he will have to go to school one day so just relax! Lol


----------



## LittleRibbie

Havent you heard of HOME SCHOOL...






No, I dont plan on doing anything as far as medically for PN until Skiff is able to build Cams classroom off the north side of the house (



Renee )

Peanut is too small IMO to train to drive anyway so depending on how bad it gets...if it actually does.Surgicaly I may just not do anything..except try to get her weight down and get back to lunging and walking up and down the hills near our pond on our daily walks. Then I would just never breed her again and hope Cam is fine. I think I'll have a better bead on it in a month I hope. I just wasnt sure if there were supplements maybe she could start but I guess I'll just reevaluate after weaning. Thanks.


----------



## Eagle

I got a trapped nerve whilst I was carrying Alby and it took a few months of fisio ( the Italian spelling is so much easier don't you think?) to get rid of it, I doubt very much that she has a locking stifle it was probably just Cams long legs causing the problem, she will have changed her posture (sp again) (sorry I am tired not stupid) to easy the pain so now she needs time to get straight again. Just keep on top of her feet trimming and she will be fine.

Hugs from your Spaghetti friend


----------



## LittleRibbie

I think I have enough plastic pipe poles to set up the cavelettis....I can actually do it as shes going into the extra grassy round pen space she has...if she wants to go in there she will have to step over the poles and i can leave a narrow opening on one side where Cam only can go in w/o dealing with the poles.....great idea....glad i thought of it





I do keep forgetting about Cams long legs...I do hope thats all it is ...it certainlly wasnt his long neck


----------



## LittleRibbie

diane, I love my little Cam no matter what....you know that but really.....have you seen his pictures....he was born neckless....his darling little head comes out of his shoulder. his mane is about 4 inches long....lord knows where Im going to put the dang bridle path?


----------



## LittleRibbie

See, no neck!!


----------



## Marty

Heidi, ok stop with the neck already. I'm telling you I swear that Timmy was born so goofy looking it was scary. He had no neck and a face on him that only a mother could love. It was like his head went straight to his shoulders and I was ready to die. I couldn't figure it out because I went back on 3 generations and couldn't find a darn thing and you know both parents have super nice long necks. By yearling time, he went from goofy to plain down right "OH NO".....Then, it all headed north and he turned out to be one heck of a super nice horse in every way that I should have taken out and shown. Just quit picking on him and give him time to blossom.

I'm sorry to hear about Peanut. She did not have a real easy delivery from where I sat so maybe the foal was laying on a nerve or something to cause this as I remember you noticed this before she foaled. I would give her a lot more time to get all her parts back together. Just like human moms, some of us just do not bounce back in shape for a long time when with others they do. I'd leave her be and not do a thing for a while.

PS: Check Cam's back right foot. Is he down on a pasturn back there or is it the picture?

PSS: You are supposed to call me. I left you a ton of messages on you "Hello Caller" phone line.


----------



## Eagle

Long necks are over rated, just think of all the money you will save in scarves





As Marty says, give the poor guy chance



he is only a few weeks old. I have yet to see a perfect foal yet I have seen many beautiful horses. Were you gorgeous at Birth???????


----------



## Eagle

Diane I have been so busy I forgot to say how adorable Martini is



Congratulations


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Heidi -- how's Quahog today ????
> 
> I've been thinking about him all day, and then was gone from my computer for a long time -- and didn't see that you had posted very much when I got back.
> 
> Made me get worried. Thinking about you and praying for Quahog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've been the same Diane,

how is your beautiful boy going Heidi? hope he is still doing well for you


----------



## cassie

yeah good idea Diane, praying for you Heidi!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks for posting Diane,Quahog is gone,went to feed after speaking to you,came back to find Quahog had passed in his sleep.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Thinking of you all at this sad time x


----------



## Eagle

Run free special little man, you will be missed immensely.

You go knowing that you meant the world to your parents.

Heidi and Skiff I send you my condolrnces.

Hugs Renee


----------



## AnnaC

I'm so very sorry Heidi - he was a Prince amongst the canine fellowship.

Run free Big Lad, you will be missed so very much, not only by your family but also by the folk around the world who, during these last couple of months, have come to know and love you. It has been a privilage.





Sending you both my sincere sympathy and many hugs.

Anna


----------



## JAX

Im sorry to hear about your handsome boy. I get teary eyed anytime I even think about having to deal with the loss of my Boxer one day.


----------



## MeganH

Big hugs, Heidi. He was ready and he knows that you love him so. You spent the extra days you were given with him very well and that is what he will always remember.


----------



## New mini

Sorry to hear this Heidi. As the others have said you had some good extra days with him. Remember him when he was pain free and a happy dog. That is how I try to rmember all the dogs that I have had.


----------



## jessj

Awww.. Heidi I am so sorry. I know that Quahog had an amazing life with you and Skiff and that he will be greatly missed. Sending my condolences. I think that he loved you so much that he made that final decision easier for you. Can you imagine a love and devotion so great and pure?


----------



## REO

I felt it Heidi. I just _knew_ it had happened and I came here hoping I was wrong! I saw how he felt in those photos you posted of him. Your sweet friend hurts no more now.






My dear friend, I can't tell you how deeply sorry I am that he crossed over. He is not gone from you & never will be.

Those that are not forgotten, never dies, they live forever.

{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}


----------



## cassie

Heidi I am so sorry dear friend!!! Hugs n prayers headed your way! He had some beautiful last few days n thanked you for them



he passed in the best possible way n helped you by making that last decision easier

He was the most beautiful dog!! We all fell in love with him from the first moment we saw him!!! He was the most special dog!!!

Sending my love to u n skiff! N your other beautiful animals!!

Lots of love cass


----------



## Equuisize

I've dreaded this post coming about Quahog.

It just never seems that those we love are ever with us long enough.

I hope knowing we are all here, that we care and understand will

help you and Skiff with his loss.

My very sincere condolences.


----------



## Wings

I'm so sorry to hear about Quahog


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thank you for all for thinking of Skiff and I during the last couple weeks. We buried Quahog near the barn b/c that was his favorite place to watch for rabbits and the squirrels. In the past Ive had pets cremated b/c we never knew how long we would be living at the property,now however we know we will be here forever and i decided that Quahog needs to be here too. I still feel such a loss and cant believe I will no longer be able to lay on the bed or couch with him. He was just like Peter Pan and never wanted to grow up...we always called him a puppy. GSD's are usually mature very young and get very serious w/anything they do...even play time. That was not the case w/Quahog, his mind was always on the exact opposite of where you wanted it to be...everything was a joke and play time w/him...he always made us wonder if he really was a German Shepherd. I wish we were able to slay the demon that took ahold of his body but I do know he will forever be here.

Cameron is a complete joy...wish Quahog had been feeling better b/c they would have had a blast together..they have the same personalities. Cam only goes to mom now for happy hour. Grazes like there is no tomorrow, doesnt even stay near mom on our walks..he follows Skiff and bites the back of his legs or runs real fast and rears up on the back of mom and rides piggy back style for sometimes 20 steps....hes a hoot on his back legs!! Whinnies like crazy when I go out to play w/him. Yesterday and the day before he went charging around the yard on one of our walks he was going so fast he ran right into the field fence and bounced back about 3 feet and landed flat. You know me, Panickie Annie...I run over and check every little bone...his face...ears..the whole nine yards and Cams like "Hey that was fun...wait till i do it even faster tomorrow"...sure enough he did...I dont think Ozark sells crash helmets but I'll check LOL

I had him in the big pasture w/just peanut for a few hours and he had alot of fun...only bad me forgot to unplug the hot wire. I felt terrible. he was only in there for about 30 min charging around then went over to the fence to nibble grass...zap...poor little guy...but i was happy that he came running over to me and thought it odd that he didnt run to Peanut.

Weve been following Anna's advice and doing little handling work out in the pasture...just feet,touching ears and gentle holding still. course somedays are better than others but its fun.I dont even have a foal halter but I carry the smallest one i have and just drape it on him and take it off ..hes fine with that but I dont do any leading or actually ever put the halter on for any lenght of time...he seems to want to follow me anyway ( when hes not running full speed )so I think leading will be easy when we decide to try it and actually get a baby halter.

Well Im going to try to focus on work today so i've got to get out of the house...life must go on! Skiff just got a huge contract w/doing the food at Gulf Coast University...its 5 years and alot of work getting things lined up but it will be a huge "plus sign" for the company. Only downfall is we will be working alot more during the summer months too for the next 5 yrs ( usually summers we have alot of down time )so hopefully we can line up some great employees and my actual work load wont increase by much!!

Cassi, Suzi looked great last night...and the pictures sure look like you are getting close..you must be exhausted. What day do you actually leave for your family holiday?


----------



## AnnaC

Heidi, that is such a wonderful description of a fun loving Quahog.





I'm so pleased that you have been able to bury him in his favourite place and somewhere that he will always be near you. I'm afraid that I have had to leave behind several special corners in the fields of the various farms I have owned, where I have buried horses, dogs, cats, goats, a special rescued sheep, rabbits and even chickens. But when their time came they were all laid to rest beside the friends that they had shared their lives with, which gave me peace. My very first JR terrier was buried on a friend's family farm beside one of her sons, and they were later joined by another three of her children and two of her grandchildren and a little plague was placed on a nearby tree. With our previous farms, it was even written into the deeds, when we sold them, that I or any direct member of my family can, by appointment, return to visit those special graves. I do not go back, perhaps because I know I can, but I feel that the animals I have now need me more, although those that have passed are never far from my daily thoughts.

Quahog has not left you - I believe that all our beloved animals stay close to us. Dont be afraid to speak to him if you have a sudden feeling that he is there, you may be suprised how peaceful it will make you feel if you acknowledge his presence.

Again my sincere apologies - hugs for you and Skiff.


----------



## cassie

glad you are enjoying Cameron so much!! what a cute little guy!! big guy should I say!! I'm sure he is almost as big as peanut!! LOL glad that you have such good memories of Quahog!! he was a beautiful dog!!

to answer your question yes I am exhausted lol I think I have snapped at nearly everyone regarind THE question "has Suzie had her foal yet?" I think I have trained nearly all of them "I WILL TELL YOU WHEN SHE HAS IT!!!" lol if someone asks and they are with them they say "don't ask she will get cranky " lol woops oh well at least they leave me alone!





we leave 3am on the 27th September! I still have about 5 weeks till we go, but I wish she already had a full udder, so I could say, yep bout a week to go...



stressing quite a bit about it now, we are already at the last week of august and I wouldn't even call her half full!!! AHHHHH trying not to stress but AHHH!!!


----------



## jessj

I just watched Cam's birth on marestare again. And now i am sitting at my desk crying....partially because it was such a beautiful thing....and partially because you can see sweet Quahog pacing in the aisle. My secretary thinks that i am crazy. (she doesnt know why i am crying, just keeps looking at me like i am crazy) SO i need a new Cam pic to cheer me back up.


----------



## Wings

Anymore Cam photos lurking about?


----------



## Lindi-loo

Yes please more Cam pictures


----------



## Equuisize

I love that Diane.....

Makes me misty eyed.

We lost our old GSD on Aug 23rd in 2006.

I hate that day, on the calendar, each time it rolls around

but I do remember all that was so wonderful about having him

for a best friend.


----------



## MeganH

That is beautiful


----------



## Eagle

Perfect Diane.


----------



## cassie

That is beautiful!! n so true dogs are the most loyal companions! rest in peace Quahog!!


----------



## AnnaC

What a great tribute to our loyal friends and a verse we can all try to live by.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh, how lovely, thank you...its so true!!

Dig till you find it....yup!! that was written for our Quahog!!

Thank you Diane


----------



## breezy farm

HEIDI,just got my internet back on following the hurricane that went through here in North Carolina. I am so sorry about Quahog, I had my Rusty put down last year, I miss him terribly. He was the best friend to me. Hugs and fond memories.


----------



## LittleRibbie

hi, been off line for a few days but peanut, cam and i hope your all having a nice Labor Day weekend!! Today was the first day that i put all the mares out in the pasture w/Cam and Peanut...I was home almost all day to supervise and of course On pins and needles the whole time until.....little darling Cam decided he wanted to mount Silver Belle and walk w/her around her hay pile. SB was such an angel and so kind to little Cam....she just let him be a pest for about 20 min. Then he proceeded to mount Holly...still no drama. I had happy tears of relief



Peanut was pretty much just happy to have a couple sitters for the afternoon and let him wander as much as he wanted. Popcorn seemed alittle less understanding that she was dealing with a youngster..she just sort of avoided him at all costs.

We have been doing well with our little halter lessons and he leads like a pro most of the time...on occasion he will pull to run on ahead and get a little silly but settles right down once he realizes he cant go anywhere.Once he settles and walks quietly we take the halter off. So Im happy with his progress. Its still pretty hot here and hes been rather itchy and hot the past week so I decided that a little clipping might be good...plus i wanted to see his new color!!



We have been working the last few days on clipper training...just rubbing the "on' clippers over his body a few times a day..only for about 10 min. each lesson. Today I decided to try the real thing. We started w/his halter on and he was ok for about 5 min. then really started squirming...so we rested. Tried again...rested. We finished up w/out the halter and just holding him. I didnt want him getting up set being held w/halter but he was good just holding him gently. We finished on a good note. He loved the brushing that followed. I was hoping he would fall asleep like some foals do but all in all Im real happy w/how he did and I love his DARK BAY color. We will do his legs and belly tomorrow. We are not doing real well with feet yet.....hes ok w/me picking the front up but the back hes still pretty squirmy but I havent tried them with his halter on...his training classes have been in the pasture so maybe he will be better when I have his halter on. right now I just want everything fun and Im afraid he will get upset until he is 100% comfortable in his halter. Well thats about all the fun we have mustered this week. Took some pictures today so will try to get them on tonight. Did I tell you how long his legs are...they are as long if not longer than Peanuts...hes having to really get down low to get to Happy Hour at the bar!!


----------



## lucky lodge

Thats just fantastic seems like your going along nicely with the little man

cant wait to see new photos of him


----------



## Wings

Definetly need more photos!


----------



## MeganH

Sounds like you are doing great! Would LOVE more photos!!


----------



## cassie

Attention Heidi!!

Marestare Aunties in denial!!!

cure to fix!

more pics of the gorgeous Cameron!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh well done you with the halta Iv been trying so hard with Dinky but no luck shes a stubborn lil minx and is not having any of it 




 he sounds like hes going to be a gorgeous colour..you get so much shine with the darker colours I love them 



 Im with the other Aunties more pictures plz of the gorgeous young prince


----------



## AnnaC

Sounds as though you are making great progress Heidi.








It's funny how different they all are regarding their feet. Our foals are always much easier with their hind feet than their fronts. LOL!! I think they often balance better standing on just one back leg than on one front. Also there is the 'Iwant to talk to you' problem - with someone in front doing scratches to the chest/neck, the other person can easily do/trim a back foot, but when we change places so one is at the back scratching down the back legs, the person at the front is now by the shoulders trimming, (or trying to!) a front foot, and the foal wants to step back so they can have their chest scratched instead. LOL!! So for us, the fronts always prove a bit more awkward than the backs!

Like everyone else I cant wait for the pics of the new posh Cam!





HURRY UP!!


----------



## cassie

still needing pics LOL

so glad you are having lots of fun with him





I'll have to take lessons off you for when my foal decides to come along LOL


----------



## Eagle

I hear rumours that little Cam has had a hair cut, PHOTOS PLEASE


----------



## LittleRibbie

He did he did, well a partial... my blades flaked out so we didnt do legs. I did get pictures and couldnt get them off the camera. have plans on having Skiff do it today. crossed fingers LOL. He is having his fan club over this morning. Ive been waiting for them....hope they hurry up b/c I have a few horses that I would like to pamper before it gets too hot. hes been in the stall b/c Peanut wouldnt let me break down her bale of shavings...she was doing her ever so lady like belly scratches on it.

Cam is now a dark bay!! I wish his coat was shinier though...maybe as he gets older...lets hope. Thanks for asking about him


----------



## Eagle

Dark bays are a wonderful colour, he will shine very soon just give him time. WAITING for photos.


----------



## AnnaC

I agree - there is nothing more beautiful than the richness of a dark bay coat, not forgetting the fantastic deep shine they always seem to get naturally during the summer months!





Dont panic Heidi, young foals rarely 'shine' no matter what you do to them or their coats. You have to wait for future years to throw up that wonderful depth of 'gleam' seen on a mature bay coat!

STILL waiting for the pictures!!


----------



## lucky lodge

I would be pretty happy with a dark bay dont see many bay minis in australia would love one

would love to see some up date photos of the little cam Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh yes plase can we see a picture.. I bet hes gorgeous 



 I love bays especially the dark ones..shine shine shine


----------



## AnnaC

Oh WOW!! He's got so BIG! And hasn't Peanut been doing a good job at rearing him - he looks so well and healthy. Apart from all that, he's just simply GORGEOUS!!





Love the story about his visitors - wonderful that they could make the trip to see him and Miss PN in person (but feel this may happen quite a lot in the future - Miss PN had such a following for such a long time in the run up to Cam's birth!)

Actually I really like his two-tone colour. LOL!! Rather than fight him to get his head and legs done - knowing Cam, he might well object? - why not use his part clip to show off his foal coat and to explain why he needed to have his body clipped to help him with the hot temps, but that you left his legs and head with his fluffy foal coat to give a little protection against any small knocks, bumps or scratches that might result from daily games and foal activities?? Great talking point with potential 'home' visits or visitors arriving at Heidi's place!


----------



## Eagle

he looks like a bar of chocolate, can I have a bite



I love love love his colour





Anna you are a worry wart and I agree with Diane on this one, Heidi you know we love you but remind me never to let you cut my hair





Diane get the clippers and the jet out cos Cam and Peanut are stars now and they need to look their best.

Congratulations Heidi, stardom couldn't have come to a better family. Lets celebrate


----------



## AnnaC

Cant this 'worry wart' join the party please. LOL!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Of course the 'worry wart" can join the party...i'd love to have all of you here but you have to wait for the Miss "jet setting" Cassie to return from here vacation too...you can all come!! Actually his legs look better now..I did alittle more clipping but it was sort of like attempting to hold a wet bar of soap



:arg! I do love his color but just have to wait a bit as you say for the shine to come in. Hes been doing some major butt rubs lately...if he was a bigger horse i would swear he has worms...not sure how to stop it...ideas? he's too young to worm.

Thanks for the compliments!!

forgot to add

THANK YOU DIANE for posting !!


----------



## Lindi-loo

He looks fab 



 I love the hair cut well done..how an earth did you get him to stand still that long 



 hes a gorgeous colour and grown so much you must be very happy


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks lindi, but believe me..."stand still" are not words he understands yet lol...it was very much "soap on a rope"

Thats why i had to stop the first time he didnt like being held or on a rope...it made him a little stressful. he was a wee bit better the next time. I wish he was a little more "pudgy" like your little one. I never feel like he's eatting enough and sometimes looks too thin ...he worries me too b/c he hasnt really learned to just eat the grass tops. he pulls out big clumps...dirt and all and munches away!! He eats the crappy stuff that none of the other horses will eat when we take our walks and in the pasture. :arg!


----------



## cassie

naw Heidi he is GORGEOUS!!!! love his colour and he is SO TALL!!!! no wonder little Peanut as uncomfortable LOL

what a good boy for even letting you get near him with the clippers!! your doing such a great job with him Heidi

Congratulations!!





give him a hug from all of us!! as long as you ladies can wait that long you might aswell do a round trip to Australia LOL we have plenty of paddocks where you can land and by then my little baby should be born quick detour hehe





you are doing such a great job Heidi!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks cassie, your sweet.

I'm trying but it seems like theres always something.

I know you are going to do a great job too when your little one arrives. Your already an awesome mom to Miss Suzi!!


----------



## MeganH

Oh my gosh he has GROWN!! He is so handsome! Look at the color!


----------



## cassie

Thanks Heidi



would be a better mum if I had more time LOL





please keep us updated with new photos of your big little man LOL


----------



## Lindi-loo

Well past more Cam pics time too..Im sure hes changed since the last lot 



 plzzzz


----------



## Eagle

Heidi has been thrown out too. Maybe that want us all to just leave


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Welcome to the Back Porch Heidi!











Actually it was Heidi posting on Dinky Doo's thread (on photos and vidoes) that sent Lindy to search out pictures of the fab Cam, and in posting Lindy has managed to get the powers to be to 'blow' Heidi's Peanut thread over here. LOL!!

May I suggest (with sincere apologies to normal Back Porch posters) that we simply announce all foalings and connections to marestare on here in the future - it would save everyone searching time?

Meanwhile, please may we have some up to date pics of Cam please Heidi (or should you start a new thread on the Photo and Video forum?)


----------



## cassie

Oh hi Heidi



welcome

Please update us on some new pics of your gorgeous little man!! He must be so big now!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh the Back Porch isnt so bad...I dont mind it...i've been in worse places.

no pictures but check out how dark Cam is....he's still on MS....I'll probablly leave him on there until he's 2 LOL





I have someone working on a video of him so hopefully this week!!


----------



## Eagle

video yahhooooooooooo





It is 1.39 am and they are grooming each other



It is so adorable how Peanut loves her baby.


----------



## cassie

Heidi! he is so cute! is he almost as big as Peanut?? I know Peanut is only little but WOW!



LOL

what a cutie!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Yes appologies for getting you booted out 



 I did notice it happened after i posted 



 but at least all our favorite threads are being put in one place again saves switching back n fore 



 ..looking forward to seeing your new video


----------



## Eagle

I agree, all this jumping around gets confusing


----------



## Eagle

Has anyone heard from Heidi? She hasn't been on for quite a while now and I can't get the cam up either


----------



## AnnaC

I noticed the cam is not up too, and was just thinking that we need a few new pictures of 'little' Cam. Hope everything is ok - perhaps Heidi is going through a 'busy time'?


----------



## cassie

HEIDI!!!!! where are you!!!

I will send her an email.... maybe Diane you could give her a call??





can't even see cam on the cam...



Heidi you could give me a birthday present n show us some pics of your big man!!!


----------



## Eagle

still no news from Heidi


----------



## Wings

I hope everything is alright


----------



## AnnaC

Apart from sending a pm (which she may not pick up) does anyone know how to get hold of her to check if she's ok?


----------



## Eagle

Perhaps we should ring her?


----------



## Eagle

Thank you Diane


----------



## AnnaC

I'm sure you are right Diane (thanks for doing the phone calls). I sent a pm from here in the hope that she might see the 'announcement' among her e-mails - not necessarily expecting a reply, but just hoping to jog her memory to give us a shout when/if she has time.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Here I Am!!! no need to put my face on a milk carton yet!! I so wish i married for money!!

Dianes right, busy season right now and on top of an already, what looks to be a good catering season, we are dealing with the pros and cons of taking over the food service of a local college. And the past 2 weeks some major rain that did a number on one of our commisary roofs ( now i know what poor Renee was dealing with a few months ago!!)New Roof on one of the buildings!!

hopefully things will calm down in the next week.

Cam is doing great, still on camera...he'll be on camera until he's 18!! Loved all the rain we had....jumping and running wildly thru puddles and just getting as dirty as a little boy can get and loving it. We have not mastered the biting yet...his lapse of memory is very apparent when I go in his stall when i get home from work....he's a little terror on hoofs! Im having a difficult time not laughing my butt off when I should be giving him a little "what for".....I know...but he's so funny I cant punish him. I havent had a second to do any pictures and I know I owe some to you all and the people at work have been pestering me too....so soon I hope.

He is in love with SB and follows her every where and she gives him a gentle kick when thinks he needs it.

I am embarrased b/c I am having hay and shavings delivered today and my horses were all a muddy mess...I had to run home before they got here b/c I didnt want anyone to see my horses as dirty as they were.....I just spent 3 hours brushing the little dirty chips but it was sooo much better than being at work! Now my hay guy cant talk about Never Too Mini Dirty Horse Farm.

I have a few minutes to look at some posts and read up on what you all have been up to but hope to be online for a bit tonight and will check in later.Miss you guys so much...hows little Eagle, Renee....need to go read but hope he's doing well.

Diane, believe it or not package went out today....did get your call but was in too late to give you a jingle, thanks for thinking of me.

hugs to all of you....Anna...I just love the picture of you and M....priceless!! AND MISS RENEE....Diane looks nothing like the 2 photos you posted and Im angry that you went and got those pictures out of MY family photo album!!!


----------



## Eagle

*WELCOME BACK *





We were about to cross you off our Christmas card list





I am so glad that all is well and that you have plenty of work, that is something rare these days


----------



## Wings

I'm glad everything is just hectic on your end and nothing is wrong!


----------



## AnnaC

So glad you are all ok Heidi and that it was just work that was causing the 'problem' - but how brilliant that the business is doing so well (apart from the roof incident!). Good luck with the college business if you decide to take it on.






Thanks for the response to my pm - didn't want to disturb you, but we really needed to know that you were ok.

You keep laughing at that wonderful Cam - he's only young once so make the most of it coz pretty soon he will be all growed up and having to follow our human 'correct behaviour' rules!


----------



## MeganH

Glad you are well, Heidi. Sorry you've been so busy!


----------



## cassie

I would REALLY REALLY love to see some more pics of our beautiful Cam??!!! hehe PPLLEEAASSEE!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Heidi I'm so very sorry to hear the sad news about Ribbie.





Have sent you a pm along with my heartfelt sympathies and ((((HUGS)))).


----------



## cassie

Wait what??!! What happened? Heidi I'm sorry you lost ribbie! I'm obviously out of the loop... Praying for you all!!!


----------



## Eagle

OMG Heidi, I am soooo sorry






I don't know what happened but please come in for some hugs


----------



## MeganH

So sorry for your loss Heidi. (((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww {{{{hugs}}}} so sorry to hear of your loss..you poor thing youv really been through it ..nice to see your back though and hope we will get to see the lil Cam not so little


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thank you all so much. Little Ribbie went to see Quahog on Tues. AM. it was a shock right up until mon. night he was doing real well. I cant remember if i posted about it but last week I foolishly left Cam/Peanuts back gate unlocked. They managed to notice it at some point and let them selves out. now mind you ribbie has not been allowed physical contact w/Cam or peanut....just hellos ands sniffs thru the fence and stall doors. This is b/c Ribs back is in such poor shape that i worry that Peanut might or even Cam act too quick and perhaps get Ribbie hurt and Ribs has never been around a young foal and Im just very cautious...i cant imagine Ribbie biting but I just didnt want to "chance" it. Anyway that night when i got home ribbie was no where to be found and neither was Cam or Peanut...panic is putting it mildly. Finally found ribbie laying across the door way to his old dog pen w/Peanut and Cam munching on weeds inside. He must have, at some point during the day, managed to herd them inside and was keeping them safe....Skiff says for a snack later ( crazy husbands LOL )

They had made a little mess of the hay out side their stall door but never went into the feed room door which was wide open. I wish I could have been able to ask ribbie more about his day...Im sure it was a whopper and I guess Im glad I'll never know.

ribbie was doing great right up until the night before when he wouldnt come in the house and didnt want dinner. He just changed so quick and there was no more spark left. I had called the vet to come out that morning but he went to the bridge to see his buddies about 15 min. before the vet arrived. Skiff was holding his head and he knew we were right with him which did help. Still hard to believe we only have Daiquiri now and this old gal is blind, deaf, wobbles like a duck and only has about 3 teeth but is too ornery to go to visit the bridge yet...shes such a nuttty little gal.


----------



## Eagle

Oh Heidi I am so sorry



what a terrible shock for you



We try so hard to check and double check doors and gates but these things still happen. I somehow left the goats gate open last year and I came home from shopping to find hubby's rottweiller walking round with my favourite goat in his mouth. I felt so bad and cried for days.

I imaging Little Ribbie had a great fun packed day putting and keeping Peanut and Cam just where he wanted them. He left this world feeling strong and in charge, just the way a boy should. He was a lucky guy.

((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))) to you and Skiff.


----------



## cassie

Heidi I am so sorry for your loss of little ribbie!! I can so imagine him guarding your two precious ponies





Big big hugs my friend!! We are here for you! Wish we could COME n give you the hugs you need so cyber hugs are extra special for you!!! Praying for your beautiful girl that she will keep going strong!

Love Cassie!!!


----------



## Wings

:No-Sad



I'm so sorry to hear this.

Lots of hugs.


----------



## lucky lodge

iam so sorry to hear about ribbie a loss of a loved pet is so heart braking

sending you big hugs


----------



## Eagle

cooie, Heidi are you still there



i would love to hear from you, how are your chips doing??


----------



## AnnaC

Me too Heidi - please let us have an update on Cam and Peanut and all of your family.


----------



## cassie

yes please heidi!!! is Cam bigger then Peanut yet??!!

pelase show us a pic of how they both are!!





how are you?? hope you and Skiff are well!!


----------



## lucky lodge

yer some update photo,s of cam would be lovely


----------



## cassie

HMMM Diane, I think you are going to need to go on a little trip!!!!!





we MUST have some new pics of Cam!! he will be SO SO big now!!

COOOOOEEEE Heidi!! missing you!


----------



## Eagle

coooeeeeee anyone home???? your web cam is giving me a stiff neck



any chance Skiff can straighten it


----------



## cassie

is that a mares in that other stable? or a stallion/???

it looks to have a preggers belly to me... but I could just be making a fool of myself..... Diane, can you maybe give our friend a call???

Heidi!!!! we miss you!!!!!!


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> 1324875135[/url]' post='1435826']Sure, Cassie! I'll give it another try tomorrow morning!


Thanks heaps Diane






Your the best!!!!!


----------



## Eagle

Heidi I want to know what Cam has been upto today? Lol


----------



## Lindi-loo

I had a dream about Cam last night..he was chasing my chickens in the paddock calling his mum who was stretched out in the sun..how rediculous as if it would be sunny here


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Lindy - but I have to correct you. We actuallly caught sight of a few very strange 'light rays' yesterday - I think it must have been what they call 'sun'???

Do hope you are OK after that awful storm over Monday night? I understand another is coming through tonight - not meant to be quite so severe - so batten down the hatches again!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh Anna your so lucky to catch a bit a of that rare sunlight lol..maybe someday soon we will too with any luck 



 ..its certainly been wild here..the trampoline (its 14ft) blew away along with my garden table and chairs and it also blew the glass shade off my old garden lampost..but I guess living alongside trees some being 40 plus I consider myself lucky I guess..wev had a few down on the road but nothing serious..hope your all safe..I hear it howling once more outside and the rain belting down so glad the ponies are safe and cozy tucked up in bed


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness Lindy - hope you manage to tie that trampoline down to something before tonight's gales!! We have a very heavy old trailer thing that we use with a quad for jobs round the place. Built of steel it takes two of us to get the 'front end' down when attaching it to the quad and when 'released' it flies up as the heavy back end hit the ground. This thing happens to be parked on the concrete outside the front of the house right now and the other night the wind was strong enough to move it some 20 feet towards the gate, leaving scrape marks on the concrete as the back end inched along!!

Luckily my boys are all in at night except the Falabella, who spends the nights out in his field plus a field shelter. But I persuaded Cathy to take pity on him tonight, so he's safely in his stable in the barn with the other boys. I do worry so much about the girls being out in all this rain we have had, plus the recent winds, but when we go to visit them during the day they are all so madly full of excitement at seeing us, they race about all over the place just having fun and being totally silly, so I presume that mostly they are happy enough (even if I'm not!!).

A couple of weeks ago we had to have a mass move of the girls. They had seriously run out of grass on their 25 acres - it was almost a 'dry lot'!! But most of them were still on the gross side of fat. This put us in a difficult position as all we had left, field wise, were the long grass fields that we had set aside for any snowy weather. But we had to take a chance and try to move them in stages so as not to get colic or bloat.





We moved them all to a couple of acres of the long grass overnight, then called them through to a four acre field of good but short grass by day to, hopefully, give their tummies a 'rest'. We then picked out half of them that we felt would cope with more long grass and popped them into another two acres to eat some of that off. After about 5 days of all this coming and going with, very luckily, no seeming ill effects, we moved the separated group on again into the 9 acres of hay length grass (2/3rds had died back and 1/3rd still lush green) which was the area that we let grow up all summer ready for any possible snowy weather, and this group have stayed there.

We then did another split in the group on the 'good' grass field and moved them to the long grass two acres and then 36 hours later over to the group on the 'winter' 9 acres. Today we did another split and moved 5 more into the two acres, leaving the final fat 5 behind on the good field, which is now not so 'good'! In another couple of days we shall remove another two from what was the good field through to join the 5 on the two acres for a couple of days before they all get moved again to join the rest of the herd on the 9 acres. The final three 'fatties' will have to wait a while until the 9 acres is eaten off a bit before being allowed to join the herd again.

If this all sounds extremely complicated it is because it was LOL!! We just had to be so careful in moving a herd of fat horses off a virtual starvation area to a field with hay length lush grass without causing bad or even life threatening tummy/digestive problems. But at this time going into winter weather, there was no way that they could stay on the starvation 25 acres and survive the winter months, and the longer we left them on that area, the more we could have caused problems by suddenly subjecting them to long lush grass. If we had had snow like last winter then it would have been fine - they could have gone straight to the long grass and would have used up time and energy digging through the snow for the grass underneath and eating it slowly.

However so far it has all worked out well, except that I have had a lot of very cross girls over the past two weeks - they HATE to be parted from their herd group and they HATE it even more when we come along a start ordering them around LOL!! I did take a few pics so better get them off my phone and on to photobucket to see if look good enough to give you an idea of what we have been up against!


----------



## AnnaC

OK here come the pics!!

A few from the 25 acres where they were. (ooops posted the first pic twice! Sorry)
















My beloved Nutty - hopefully preggers for her last foal.






The grass or lack of it!











Continued......


----------



## AnnaC

Following me to the gate ready for the move.











The first group in the two acres.






Where they are eventually going - the three fields making up the 9 acres of winter grazing.






The first group have arrived!






Old Bess (27) tucking in!






Continued........


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! I see my 'group' picture wasn't one - the rest were still in the far field and my phone didn't pick them up in the distance behind the trees!

Here's one when they came through in a rush to catch me up.






And one of little Heidi in her winter coat! She seems to be eating standing in one of the areas where the visiting badgers have been rooting the field - they are such pests!!






And one of Neyla looking longingly through the gate from the 'good' grass field (Neyla is now in the two acres and will join the herd in a couple of days)






That's all folks - will try to a few better ones once they are all back together again in another few days!


----------



## LittleRibbie

What great pictures Anna...and yes...plenty of room for my horses and Dianes combined!! I would never get a thing done if i lived with you...i'd be having picnics in the pasture every day!! M must have a blast too!!

i love the moss covered tree too!


----------



## a mini dream come true

:yeah



So much green grass. They are really enjoying it.



:yeah Beautiful pics. You have some real cuties there



. Like Diane, no grass just dry lots now. Hopefully in the spring we will have some grazing



What a fantastic view. Grass, trees, countryside and of course minis!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Hi Heidi - great to hear from you!








My apologies for using your thread for my news, I never know where to post any 'general' information (I'm sure we should have a 'general' topic on here so we can relate other stuff to our friends, but I suppose it would get moved to the normal forum!)

PLEASE post some new pics of the gorgeous Cam for us - and dont forget to let us know how he and Peanut enjoy their weekend adventure plus loads of pics too.





M loves it when the horses get moved off the 25 acres as she and I can go for daily walkies through the fields and woodland there, she likes to dash through the wood areas after the squirrels (we call them tree-rabbits as Mrs Nest - JR - hates the fact that there are no rabbits to chase on this farm, so we told her that they are found up in the trees here LOL!!) M does not go in the fields with the horses as some of the youngsters insist on chasing her and she cannot 'escape' them through the fences like Mrs Nest can, so it is empty fields only for M!


----------



## Eagle

Anna, your poor girl Nutty looks all skin and bones just like my Odette



She has a lovely shiny coat and so do all the rest of your girls. Life must be hard for them with all that walking to do



My lot want to move over too.

Heidi



how is life ? do stop by soon and give us the run down of what you, Skiff and your furry kids have been up to?

We miss you loads


----------



## Lindi-loo

Great story's and pictures Anna..Im sure the girls are fine outside they look very happy rain wind and whatever else..with those thick old wollies on I wouldnt want to be in either..When I bought my mare its was early winter and she had the best winter coat I have ever seen but now since shes been with me and has spent every night in her stable she no longer gets half that coat..maybe not a good thing as she now spends all day standing in the field shelter looking hard done by and waiting to come back in 



 Dinky on the other hand seems to really enjoy the wind and the rain she spends all day annoying dad nipping at his heels climbing on his back and running at him top speed..I love to watch her..shes so cheeky but will be so nice to see her clean again and not wet and muddy 





 

So nice to see your back Heidi..would be great to see Cam again.. I bet hes looking like a handsome young prince by now..is he still with mum or are you weaning him ??


----------



## Eagle

They are still on cam, he is such a cutie and Peanut looks great!


----------



## MeganH

Love all the photos, Anna. Would love the land you have for your crew





Good to hear from your Heidi! I peek in on Cam time to time... he went to nurse from Peanut and I had to laugh. He was so BIG and looked like a grown horse trying to steal a meal. I would love a picture to see him 'up close'! He has really really grown!


----------



## Lindi-loo

I had no idea they were still on cam.. I will go have a peek now be great to see them both 



 Glad you mentioned it Megan


----------



## LittleRibbie

Isnt he just a monster now!! Hes so big and skiff will not let me bring him in the house and put him in the dryer to shrink him!! If it were up to me the camera would be off by now but the seniors at the park, believe it or not still watch him at night and still keep me informed of what he's up to long after i go to bed....who ever said the older folks go to bed early and can never remember anything sure dont know these folks.....they dont miss a trick. So I guess im just keeping on because they seem to enjoy it.

hes really pretty well behaved with me....just a little foolish but is a terror to the other horses. I just hold my breath when he is in one of his terror moods. Im so afraid i will end up plucking him out of a tree when Skillet or S'mores have decided that enough is enough of his antics. he even thought he should be allowed to jump on poor daiquiri the other day...poor dog is deaf, blind and about 15 and wants nothing to do with him...luckily i was right there...i dont think she would bite him but perhaps give the poor girl a heart attack LOL

Skiff wants to get a new dog soon and has spoken to the breeders of both Ribs and Quahog but Im not ready yet and it would be better to wait for our slow season so I would be home more anyway.We may even take the GSD rescue route but I get nervous of that because of the horses....i would prefer to have the puppy growing up around them.Well Ive got to head to bed..im hoping for a warmer day tomorrow in order to give a bath to Peanut for the party.Cross you fingers for warm weather please.

nighty night all


----------



## LittleRibbie

Tons of little bunnies here Anna...not nearly as nice grass as yours...i bet they wished they lived in your pastures too!! We have very funny looking squirrels here in Fla.....not nearly the bushy tails that you would normally see ( well at least the ones in New England had big bushy tails )

Poor M....I can relate...at least with Cam...I know if he was allowed he would be terrorizing and trying to chase down Daiquiri too....I really have to be on my toes with him LOl

Renee.....NO PEANUT does not look great!!! She needs a bath and some major whitening done to her tail. I wish you would just lift it a tad prior to peeing....I guess thats asking way too much!!! Nope....she just pees and pees right down the dang tail. Oh by the way....my candy GONE!!! SO yummy....Skiff finally made it out of his "Italian Chocolate Coma" just long enough to fix the camera on the other stall!!! That was the least he could do!! LOL


----------



## lucky lodge

i seen you had posted on here and was hoping for some pictures of the little cam

i bet all us girls are hanging out for some update photos of cam

PLEASE LOL


----------



## Wings

Great to see you again Heidi! You simply must supply new photos


----------



## lucky lodge

come on heidi we all want pictures of the little cam

please pretty please



:yes


----------



## Eagle

Finally they are back








Cam is such a big boy, wow Peanuts milk must be good





How did it go Heidi, come on do tell!


----------



## MeganH

Cam is so big next to his momma










Hope they did good, Heidi!


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Just look at that big handsome young man!!








He looks much bigger in the pics than he does on camera - and Peanut looks superb bless her. Nice to see Skillet too!





So where is our commentary? How did they enjoy their party? What did all their human friends think of seeing them in person? How did the travelling go?

Come on Heidi - get typing........please.


----------



## lucky lodge

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> You may not realize it, but the pictures right above your post are actually PICTURES OF CAM!!!
> 
> He's just not so small anymore. See the pictures of his mother, Peanut and him??? He's a BIG BOY now!!!






i know dum dum i am ..i relized that after i posted



:wacko


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks Diane for posting the pictures!

Well the party went great...I, on the other hand, just should relax more. I was able to give quicky baths to skillet and peanut the day before but Cam was not having any of it!! At about the time he got good and lathered up he thought he was done and there would be quirming, rearing and just carrying on like a lunatic until i stopped. i was on my own with no helper so I rinsed the best i could which wasnt very good and he went out the door in a flash and decided to roll!!! he was worse than ever....threw my hands up, raised the white flag and declared cam the winner of that go round!! I was so mad. Skiff thought Cam should look au'natural and thought i shouldnt clip his mane/bridle path...well after the afternoon I already had with him I said o.k and we did no clipping.We put skillet in the front part of the trailer and cam and peanut traveled loose in the back. All loaded fine and traveled fine.

they had their rec hall all decorated with blue balloons and had cake and ice cream. It was so pretty. i had Skiff set up the round pen the day before right out side their door and the guests could come outside and see the horses. I know you guys would have led the horses out w/the people and i would too but i was worried about the stress possiblly with that # of people and little cam and peanut. Skillet would have been fine and i did take him out so the people could pet and snuggle more with him. but cam and peanut were nice and secure in the pen with people just petting thru the fence. I would let one or 2 people in at a time to be able to take pictures with cam. Everyone seemed happy with that. I wish you could have seen the bags of apples and carrotts i got!!! holy smokes....my horses wouldnt eat that many treats in a year....but grandparents invited their grand kids and their own adult kids and it was really a nice day. Skiff set up a hot dog/hamburger station and we gave them lemonade and little bags of peanuts tied with blue ribbons.

the round pen was only a fifty foot round pen and a couple times peanut got upset w/Skillet getting too close to Cam ( even though it was Cam that went over to Skillet )and she had to chase Skillet away and try to give him a couple little kicks...of course that made the people ooohhh and awwww. I kind of felt bad for poor skillet b/c he was really attempting to avoid Cam but cam was bugging him ands that would upset Peanut. It worked out well being able to take Skillet out and the kids had fun leading him around outside the little corral.

Loading up to leave was a little bit of a struggle with Skillet and of course that rubbed off on Peanut and cam too....luckily Peanut is STILL very fond of food and we did after all have on hand plenty of apples and carrots.

So it was a big sucess and they were sooo happy to be able to actually get to meet Cam.

Weaning will be this week. I needed to plan it when I could take a day off and be able to watch Cam with the other horses and also watch peanut. What are your thoughts of putting cam and nicky ( his dad ) together....am I crazy....they are buddies over the fence and nicky is very very calm. If not i would just put him w/SilverBelle and Holly and put Peanut with the others.Should i start w/just separating them ..maybe in the next stall or just go ahead and put them in separate barns. This is killing me...wish I didnt have to work and i could be here to supervise for a few days!!! Help please..ideas.

sorry Im getting sleepy and am not thinking clear...hope im making sense.diane if i can get a free minute i will try to jingle you later....you know my barn and pasture set up and maybe you have some ideas.

well ladies my warm bed awaits me and im out early in the AM tomorrow but thanks for asking about Cam andim glad you like his pictures....albeit a bit late!! and yes Cam is the same height right now as Peanut!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Your party day sounds as though it was a brilliant success Heidi - plus I'm sure that all your efforts to show off Peanut and Cam and to provide such 'extras' like having Skillet out and wandering around, food and refreshments.





Not sure I can advise you on Cam's weaning - here we always do it 'cold turkey' without any problem, but we never have just one to wean. You know your horses so all I will say is that I would make sure Cam is with a group who will play with him/put up with any of his antics. He doesn't just need quiet safe companions, he also needs to race and chase with his new friend/s for the sake of his physical and mental health.

Good luck, let us know what you decide! (how old is Cam now? If Peanut is not in foal again, it wont hurt to delay weaning if it would mean you would be nearer your busy season)


----------



## Wings

He has grown A LOT! To state the obvious



He is looking good


----------



## Eagle

*HOLY COW! *

That is seriously frightening, I think I would sleep on the porch with a shotgun.





It was me who misses Heidi so thanks for the update Diane, I can't say I feel much better now though


----------



## cassie

Omg!! How scary!! So glad we dnt have anything like that here phew, oh besides the terrible phantom black panther lol



Heidi please be careful I got shivers just looking at that pic!



Lol stay away from those cats ok Heidi? N the same goes to cam, peanut n nick!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh my goodness - that is not your everyday friendly pussy cat!!!

Thank goodness we dont have anything like that here in the UK coz I live surrounded by acres and acres of forest with no near neighbours - my girls living out all the time wouldn't stand a chance!





Take care Heidi


----------



## MeganH

WOW!! That is so scary





I hope Heidi's schedule starts giving her a little bit of leeway so she can rest. We miss you, Heidi!


----------



## Wings

Woah, great image and what an impressive animal!!!

Although still glad the most I have to put up with is a demanding barn cat


----------



## LittleRibbie

Drats...just got a new phone and thought for sure I could put a new picture up of Cam....will try again later but here are a few older ones of the chips


----------



## LittleRibbie

We bred Nick to Popcorn...the gray for next year!...


----------



## Eagle

Welcome back stranger :0) well done for the pony porn, I bet Nick was happy. Lol so the anxiety begins


----------



## Wings

LittleRibbie said:


> We bred Nick to Popcorn...the gray for next year!...


Woohoo! Popcorn Round Two!



:rofl


----------



## LittleRibbie

Crossing my fingers that these 2 came out and actually got into the post....i started this at 10 AM

Popcorn has only foaled once i believe, before so she is really a crap shoot....I sure hope shes in foal though!!!

3 foals....geeze I wish I had a bigger barn......hint hint!!

Cams was starting to get a little crest so Ive had to stop feeding him for the last mo...............................well maybe just feeding less!! LOL

Skiff wont let me sell him!!! Yipee!!!!	not that I ever would!!!


----------



## cassie

yippee!!  thanks Heidi, for the lovely pics! your mini's are looking wonderful! 

hey Cam must almost be a year old soon isn't he? is it September?

YAY for Popcorn and Nick foal next year! woohoo!! so exciting!





how are you Heidi? Is everything going well for you guys over there?

would love a pic of the precious Cam if you get a chance





have missed you my friend





woops we posted at the same time hehe.

naw thanks for the pics Heidi



Cam is looking great! such an handsome big boy now! is he gelded? or are you going to keep him as a colt? I think he is looking great!

I think Finn is going to be a very similar colour to him when he is in summer coat



can't wait to see hehe.

wait three foals? do you have one due this year? or another due next year?? lol I'm confused


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Cassie....its been sooo long!! how are you and your little ones...and the cows....dogs.....family?? Can you believe its been almost a year ( well longer if we count the 10 mos. Peanut was in foal LOL ) Cam was born on Aug. 7th ...which by the way is Robins/Reos anniversary!! So next week he will turn 1.

I have to go to Ca. in a few days so I wanted to get some pictures posted before I leave......new phone and it seems pretty easy but still getting the kinks out.....of me And the phone LOL

Cams B Day will be carrot cake...Skiffs recipe.....cam doesnt want to play pin the tail on the mini but he said yes to bobbing for apples....we will celebrate before I leave then the park is throwing him a big party on Aug 13th....we will take Cam, Nicky and I think we will take Holly so everyone can see Holly before she goes under the camera.....these old folks are so funny....they want to know everything thats going on here!

Cam was not dropped enough to be gelded a couple mos. ago so I just decides to wait till Nov. when its alittle cooler. ....sort of a pain b/c he's all boy....now he can only go w/Skillet and S'mores. I do let him out w/the others if Im right out in the pasture with him..and the girls are pretty good about putting him in his place if he tries to make passes at them!!

Yes!! Three...Holly, Peanut and Popcorn!!! Everyone was bred last mo. so time will tell....but you guys will know as soon as I know for sure!!!

Cassie, how are your hands...geeze you have sure had a rough time with them.....is/are your meds helping to give you some relief....I bet they miss you at the vets!! Well its getting dark so I need to go round up the troops and pass out dinner. Will try to post a couple more Cam pictures in a bit!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

You can see here how his neck looks a little cresty and you can see hes getting chunky which Im not happy about...he takes after me!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Now look what you all started.......I cant stop

3 star barn....which now Renee will be happy to hear....has some poops on the walls.....no longer 3 stars!!! and a picture of dirty Peanut back in her girly figure!!!


----------



## Wings

And he is still so darn cute!


----------



## JAX

Wow what a handsome young man Cam is now! He always was a cutie but now he looks sooooo mature! And also nice to get a glimpse of the lovely Miss Peanut again!!!!


----------



## cassie

wow he is so grown up and handsome!! I don't think he looks to cresty in the neck to me...



I think he looks wonderful



but then again you haven't seen Finn lately LOL I'm probably not the best judge on fat and skinny ponies LOL





so three babies due next year so exciting! wow I forgot Cam was two months ahead of Finn glad he is getting Carrot cake for his first birthday



gorgeous man! give him a big hug from Aunty Cassie





Peanut is looking GREAT! she is such a pretty girl! is Nick the Daddy for all three future babies?





I love your stable Heidi, and they're 5 star!!  well maybe 4.5 with the poop on the walls hehe

hope you have a wonderful trip!



I'm so glad you have that new phone! hehe love seeing pics of your little herd again



thanks


----------



## AnnaC

WOO HOO!! Heidi's back!!



Have you looked at the number of pages that we went through to get that gorgeous Cam to show his face to us all last year!!! Do you think we might get over the 1000 with next year's foals! LOL!!

Great to have you back with us Heidi - but how dare you pop in here to tempt us all with some beautiful pictures and then announce that you are off on a 'trip'? Not sure we can allow that!! Where? How long?

I think it is wonderful how the folks down at the centre still follow Cam's life so closely - bet the will all be so excited to get involved with 3 foalings next year!! Dont forget to take loads of pics when you go down there for Cam's party celebrations.





The barn looks superb, as always - a little bit of dirt just makes things look more 'homely'. LOL!!

As for your chips - they all look just fantastic, and Cam is just soooooooooooo handsome, bless him. Please can we have some individual pics of the other two hopefully pregnant girls - and another one of the gorgeous Peanut would be acceptable too.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi, everyone......went to bed rather late because I got reading the entire 300+ pages of Peanuts and Cams journey....boy there were some funny posts......especially the ones where i thought she was in labor way back in June, Dianes new "filly" grandbaby, Cassie, hungry Suzi and the cows, Katrina not inviting us to her BBQ and enjoying cookies, Renee having a week to herself while the boys went fishing, Anna and Cathys escapades, Megan beating all of us with her little filly.......had to wait till page 266 for Dianes announcement of a COLT!!!

Anna of course I will get some pictures of the next three....just dont want to jinx them yet!!

Cassie, those pictures of Cam arent as bad as he really is.....he IS a little chunky butt.....but he gets his hay in the pasture with the others so Im really having a hard time keeping his weight down. Any advice? I worry about ulcers so I like for them to have some hay to keep them busy. When I lock him in at night thats when I only give him a little in his busy snacker but during the day its really impossible to restrict him from any additional hay. What are you doing with little Finn and Suzi? Suzi looks great....she looks to have trimmed down nicely.

Anna, my trip isnt pleasure


----------



## LittleRibbie

ooopps....my sister mess!! Trying to stay positive! Diane you must be about ready for you family reunion soon. Is your daughter home yet??

Oh and yes Cassie....Nick is the daddy!!


----------



## Equuisize

Heidi ---- that can't be Cam!

He's just that bitty little man we saw being born......and then driving him Mom nuts when he learned

his legs could go fast.

He's very handsome.

It's good to see Peanut looking so sleek.

You're gonna have your hands full next season!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Isnt he huge Nancy.....

'Sleek" is not the word i would use exactly for Peanut but thank you, she has slimmed down

In all honesty Cam really has been a joy...keep hearing stories about crazy youngsters ( especially ones not gelded ) and he hasnt given me a single reason to throw him in the pond. Guess he just takes after Nick who is also a gentleman.....heck if he took after Peanut he'd most likely been hung by now!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hope you dont mind but Ive found a bunch of pictures of the dogs and thought you might enjoy.

Quahog is keeping a close eye on S'mores and in the other one I think he must be just watching me clean pastures b/c he looks sad as there are no horses around for him to pester.

The other photo is of Rib...i guess he's wishing one of the horses would play ball with him!!


----------



## Wings

Love the pics, you're so green! I love it, your landscape is so different to what I'm used to seeing. Of course being winter for me all I see is mud and clouds


----------



## cassie

lovely pictures Heidi



thank you





with Suzie and Finn, they are now seperated for weaning. Finn is in with Penny and only gets maybe 1/4 cup of show feed morning and night (its called Mitavite Formula three all three mini's are on it, and I hope so thrilled with the results



 ) and they are on a little bit of grass, Suzie is in the big paddock she gets two cups at night and one cup in the morning and is on grass 24/7 might start bringing her in at night though so I can start getting her to shed that winter coat lol they get 1/4 biscuit of hay once every other day but otherwise thats all they get, with added treats (carrots apples, licorice etc) hope that helps



I'm still madly trying to get Finn to lose some weight as well, he is slowly getting there and his bum isn't looking as big now its just that tummy!



:shocked lol I can't get rid of it!





how many mini's do you have in total Heidi?





hope your able to find a nice riding horse to ride


----------



## AnnaC

Lovely to see those pics of your special boys Heidi thanks for posting them.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Bree,thank you, the dog pictures are a couple years old....dont let any of the green stuff fool you...it is not grass!! trust me I have no grass. Here at my house when we mow the weeds down it sort of looks like grass but its just ugly weeds. the palm trees however are real LOL. We used to have a pretty nice lawn....back before horses.....life changes and we (well me...not necessarily hubby ) no longer cares about pretty yards, I just want my horses to be able to enjoy it!!


----------



## cassie

well the photos are lovely anyway





have you come up with a stud name for yourself and a show name for Cam yet?



will you get out and show any of them at all?





Have a good evening


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Cassie, Im not sure what you mean " a stud name for yourself ".........I just call my self the ole' mare

If we are talking Cameron/Cam/ My Little Knuckle Head are all his appropriate barn names

Still havent heard back from registry but am hoping World Vision hasnt been taken....that was a name one of the forum members suggested...actually someone else came up w/Cameron too....Im not that creative.

Showing...i doubt it...I always say it would be fun to try. Truth be told..I just dont have it in me anymore. If I was ever to have a high caliber horse that I thought could do great then I would put him in w/a trainer....Im sort of a wus...I dont want anyone telling me my horses are not this or that.....I know their faults and I like them as they are.....most days!!..........now if i were younger.....I would be right out there showing!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cassie, I forgot...in Australia is a show name the same as the registered name and stud name....would that be considered my farm name?

Never really had a farm name but Never Too Mini Farm is on my trailer so that is it I guess. I never imagined i would have enough horses to really be considered a "farm"...I guess that is changing now LOL

B/C of allowed letters in registries Im thinking I should just have it as NTM XXXX....then I could have longer names if i choose. Need to consider that I guess.


----------



## AnnaC

NTM is a great idea Heidi -- NTM World Vision sounds brilliant for our beautifully handsome Cam!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks anna, I think it was Marty that suggested it....as she has Brave Little Prancers, which took up alot of letters when it came to picking names for her foals.


----------



## Wings

I'd shorten it as well, one of the reasons I went with Marlanoc instead of "Marlanoc Stud/Park/Swimming Pool" was for length. I can usually fit my names which is lucky because I use a lot of long names!

Wasn't the suggestion that led to Cameron 'Camera On'? Am I remembering correctly or is my brain still sleeping?


----------



## LittleRibbie

At the moment your brain is working wonderfully.....cant say how it will be next week! Yes Camera On!!!

So when Cassie asked about "stud name" was she refering to my farm name do you think....you aussies have a wierd way of describing things LOL


----------



## JAX

My understanding is yes. Stud name would be farm name.... unless someone corrects me and then I bow down cause I've always just assumed thats what it meant.

I remember when Cam got his name and i thought it was brilliant!


----------



## Wings

LittleRibbie said:


> At the moment your brain is working wonderfully.....cant say how it will be next week! Yes Camera On!!!
> 
> So when Cassie asked about "stud name" was she refering to my farm name do you think....you aussies have a wierd way of describing things LOL


Yes next week there could be foal alarms on! Better enjoy the brain while I can





Yeah that's what she would have meant. And by the way it's not us Aussies who do things weird it's you lot





So I guess that would make little Cameron "NTM Camera On" that looks really good!


----------



## Eagle

So now I will blow your minds a bit more!


----------



## Eagle

:rofl


----------



## LittleRibbie

I bet his name is Camera On too.....Skiff looking over my shoulder wondering why Im posting his picture on the forum!!


----------



## Eagle

Wow tell him to go clean the stalls now


----------



## AnnaC

Love it! LOL!!


----------



## Equuisize

Whoa! Someone's camera was Camera ONNNNNNNNNNNNNN! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## cassie

haha sorry Heidi, yes by stud name I mean barn name LOL so my stud/barn name is Classic K miniatures, just as Bree's is Marlanoc, and I agree with Bree lol you guys are the ones that say things funny hehe


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well little Cam turns the big 1 year old in one week.

I thought I would share with you what we were all doing exactly one year ago today ( per Cams thread )

Ms. Karina shared a great driving video with us that she took on one of her pleasure drives....she was quite capable of driving while filming though I wouldnt recommend it for youngsters. by the way where has Karina been? It appears that Peanuts long wrapped tail was not helping to swat flies so on Aug 1st, much to Anna's delight I chopped the tail off and gave it a good wash'in. Both Anna and Diane were very happy and Ms. Renee did do the happy dance. Peanut said thanks to all of you. Bree didnt elaborate but she lost her internet connection for a couple days but seemed happy that she didnt miss a foaling....looking back I think she just wanted a day off from being an Auntie. 6.4 was the magic number....but you knew that...what was it 6.4 for 3 weeks? LOL

Nancy was able to talk Michael into holding little Zacky in order to get his first haircut...after which he was feeling pretty good and seemed to be quite the little show off. Marty thought Peanut was doing alot of heavy breathing and we all watched her shifting her weight and as Diane noted....doing her Marathon walking around the stall. Megan was still doing lots of cuddling with Ricochet and Poor Cassie as always was working over time watching for the filly fairy for Peanut and any signs of impending labor while I slept and looking after the other on line Diva, Miss Susie. We were all saddened to learn that our friend Diane, who has stayed right here helping us through our journey, lost a foal on this day. One of El Reys mares lost her 2 mo. old fetus. I dont think I have ever asked you Diane, were you able to rebreed her for next year?

Cassie, I looked for Aug. 1st on your thread but it doesnt go back that far....are you using a different thread now. Anyway just wanted you all to know how much I think about "Summer of Peanut" and thank you all for the great friendships.

look how big Cam is compared to S'mores. And S'Mores is about 38/40"...Right now Cam is 34"

the other picture I was hoping you could see Cam chasing Popcorn around....he's in love and follows her every where....she is the reason he needs to be gelded as soon as its cool enough. I give them a few minutes to play chase while I do stalls but I have to keep a close eye on him....I wish you could see him pout when I take her back and put her in her other pasture. Then he's stuck with the boys....poor thing LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie

You can just see crazy Cams head behind Popcorn here shes like..."Get me away from him"

Cassie, Holly is the brown and white...she was bred to nick

A tree came down a few days ago and will post the picture in a bit.....went across the driveway...just happy it didnt fall the other way or we'd have pancakes for ponies LOL

and last Cam cant decide which is worse....having a bad hair day or a tree across his driveway!!

I just noticed these pictures are pretty hard to see but you can click on them and I think they will go bigger....you know more than me!!


----------



## Wings

I blame Peanut for all that has followed



I know there where other foaling threads but her's was one of the longest and when most of us started to ramble on for hours!


----------



## cassie

haha Bree its so true! lol Heidi I just tracked down Suzie's old thread to find the 1st of August lol man! the thread is 440 pages long!!!



but I figured out what we were up to today 1 year ago LOL

Suzie and Peanut were keeping us on our toes... Anna was showing off her new little chestnut baby, as you say Nancy was clipping baby ponies, Renee was taking Alby places and keeping a brilliant eye on my Suzie mumma, Diane was asking for limericks or stories lol do you remember our limericks? lol and then I put up a section of one of my little stories LOL wow that takes me back LOL Bree was looking on and we even had Renee (anyssa Park ) here for a bit





yeay for Cam being almost 1 year old!! I can't believe it!! he is so gorgeous! poor Peanut getting chased by her baby lol wow that is a massive tree!!



what caused it to fall over? can you get tornadoes in your area? stay safe!!


----------



## AnnaC

The pictures are great Heidi!





So funny reading your report of what we were all doing on the run up to August last year! I think Peanut and Suzie were in cahoots together - not only did they give us the time to build up some brilliant friendships, they were also mostly responsible for the birth of this forum!

So a HUGE thank you to Peanut for starting it all and to Suzie who carried the 'torch' on for another couple of months for us!





Be sure you get that camera at the ready Heidi - we shall require a great many pictures of our special Cam on his Birthday!!


----------



## Wings

It's so weird to think of these guys as one year olds... and Derbs as a 2yr old!


----------



## Wings

(Hope it makes sense, I'm up late and haven't given it a second read!)

THE AUNTS FROM FOALING FORUM (with my apologies to Banjo Paterson and 'the Man from Snowy River')

There was movement in the udders, for the word had passed around

That the mares were due to foal in but a day,

And the Aunties as the called them were abound,

With little sleep still they had their say.

All the old and all the new from the countries near and far

Had gathered in a corner every night,

For the Aunties love a foal watch where the cranky mares are,

And they crack their drinks open with delight.

There was Anna from colder lands, with her photos galore,

Her rolling hills and daffodils brought our envy up;

And Diane at the sight of spots meant her blood was fairly up –

“More pics!” she’d say “check where no man would want to go!”

And Heidi who would start it all she was quick to lend a hand,

Dear little Peanut on the reins;

Quickly joined by Cassie the wait she couldn’t stand,

You could see the excitement in her veins.

And one there was from Italy with her little herd to join,

With a little stallion who probably didn’t know his size,

A bit of paranoia after what he has put us through,

But we’ll forgive him since with his mum he is a prize.

And somewhat nutty Bree with an internet that would die –

With Lyric soon to follow with her quick impatient tread;

They all bore the badge of gameness in their bright and fiery eyes,

And love of breed but somewhat soft in head.

But still they rambled onwards, the forum asked “will they stay?”

And the answer was “Would you?

For a long and tiring watch – it takes a special type I say,

The nights are long and rough... quick is that mushy poo?”

So they waited sleep deprived and wistful – they all stood as friends –

“She’ll have it when she’s ready,” they said;

“We’ll be with you if you need us at the end,

For we are Aunties and please tell us what she’s fed.

“We come from all around, on every compass side,

And why we may be nuts we know the goings rough,

So we will sit here with you and help you while you find your stride,

A bottle of wine and a joke is enough.

For the Aunties are attentive in the forum that is home,

Where the posts come quick with not a breath between;

We have seen many a foal since we first commenced to roam,

But nowhere such insanity have I seen.”

And so their numbers grew with time now they are quite a clump,

Analysing images with furrowed brow,

And giving their suggestions, “Watch or she’ll get the jump,

No use for fancy trick now.

And check her udder, how’s it feel? You should know when she’s right.

And her milk, careful of the spills,

And check her hoohaa, I know it’s an odd sight,

It’s not too much to ask for please don’t run off to the hills.”

And so it all continues with the Aunties on the wing,

The best and boldest watchers in their place,

And while the mares soon pass them, they’ll always be here to stay,

With the memories and their stories they don’t forget a face.

And everyone is welcome, every mare will have their day

And every foal is treasured in our view,

Now off they charge to continue in their slightly maddened dash.

And off into their forum they flew.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Brilliant Bree!! I think you made Banjo Joe very proud. I love Man From Snowy River. You captured everything perfectly. I wonder if they ever wished they had mare stare out on the range....I doubt it!! I think I will print this out and frame it for my barn!!

glad you like the pictures and yes Anna the camera will be close by for cams birthday. Its Tues and I have to go to Ca. that morning but will have his party when we get back. Cassie the tree was always leaning alittle but the root we thought was much bigger...never thought it would fall . It just started making a squeeky sound last week and I watched it like slow motion slowly fall. The hard part was cutting the darn thing up and removing.

Your right Diane..i think a birthday Limerick is in order!! does anyone know when Renee gets home?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hello Anna!!


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Bree, that is amazing!! How clever of you!




:ThumbUp

Guess we are all going to have to put our thinking caps on and come up with some special limericks/poems for Cam's Birthday - not too sure we will produce something like Bree's brilliant effort though!


----------



## AnnaC

Hello Heidi!! Hope all is well with you?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks Anna, yes all's well. Waiting for the rain to stop so I can go do a few barn chores. Then Skiff wanted to give a BBQ to the girls in the vets office where we had Ribs and Quahog last year for all the extra special efforts they put in and it ment alot to us. We were too busy watching Cam last year and then just got to busy to do it this past winter. We have it set up w/the vet to secretly drop off Ribs, Chicken, Brisket and a few salads and strawberry shortcakes for their lunch today. I hope they like it. This time of year most of our chefs go away so I decided to make the biscuits......not a good idea...burnt the first dozen so had to re do> I think I should have made them alittle sweeter b/c the strawberries werent as sweet as I would like....just had to add a little sugar!! I hope it stops raining or we'll be bringing in soggy buns!!


----------



## AnnaC

What a great idea and a great way to thank the girls who helped you through such a difficult time - I'm sure they will be thrilled with your supprise, even if some of it is a little soggy!!

I know what you mean by rain though. i know you have been following some of the Olympics so you will know that after a week of practically a heatwave, the UK is back to rain again!! This summer is proving a total washout, such a shame. I had Cathy on the phone this morning worrying about little Ferret. He's only two weeks whereas the others are six, and the rain clouds burst mid morning here, but she was stuck indoors as she cannot leave Euros' mother alone and was in panic about not being able to go and get him back into the stable (the run-in area of course was open but the mares weren't bothered enough to use it). Luckily while she was speaking, Euros' brother drove in on one of the tractors, so she grabbed him for five minutes to 'mother' watch and rescued poor Ferret - not that he seemed worried apparently!!


----------



## Wings

I'm glad you all liked it! I was only going to do a verse to keep it limmerick size but it ran away with me





Heidi what a great idea, your vets must love you!


----------



## cassie

OMG BREE!!! THAT WAS BRILLIANT!!!! (hear me shouting this?) lol soo funny! I read it to my mum and she loved it! though of course she didn't get some of our little things hehe.

I hope little Ferret is ok Anna



poor little man! I can't wait for foaling season this year! Renee (anyssa park will be on here soon with her gorgeous mares



I can't wait! 9 mares to foal!! WOOHOO!!


----------



## Wings

I heard you all the way down here





"Did you post something silly on the internet?" Tinker asked.

".....maybe." I admitted.


----------



## MeganH

LOL Bree! That was quite a piece!





Heidi- I am sure they will love their surprise! What a sweet thing to do! I love your avatar pic of Cam, btw!


----------

